# Mike's new year journal



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Started a journal yesterday and just realised I put it in the wrong section so here it is in the member journals.

New year journal

Well since I'm quite new on here I've took peoples advice and decided to start a journal. I think this will help me try to stick to my training and get me some good advice on the way hopefully. First a bit about me and my training up to

I've been training some time now approx 12 years on and off. I've made good gains but have lost may way some bit recently. This is due to me being lazy and a couple of injuries, had cortisone twice in my shoulder after tearing the ac joint and suffer from tennis elbow.

I'm currently just under 17 stone but carrying far to much fat. Here is the diet I aim to stick to and in general I normally eat well 70-80% of the time but I do like to have a life and go out for meals, have a drink at weekends. I'm not looking to compete so see no problem with this. My current problem is all the crap left over from Christmas! I'm not throwing it all away so it gotta go somewhere!

Diet

6am

5 egg whites 2brown toast half tin of beans 1 pint water 1cup of coffee

9.30am

4 weetabix with semi skimmed milk 1banana 1 whey protein drink

11.30am

1 coffee 1 banana

12pm

Train

1pm

50g whey protein 1 banana

2pm

Chicken breast veg

4pm

Meat or tuna sandwich 1 apple

6pm

Chicken breast veg

9pm

4 whole eggs 2brown toast half tin of beans

This is generally my day to day unless I'm off work and will get up later.

Ive decided to try a version of 5 x 5 training as I'm bored of conventional hyper trophy training and split routines. I will be basically doing a mix of all the major compounds. Aiming to train 3 times a week and do cardio twice a week as I want to drop some fat. I'll mix up the cardio as much as possible as it bores me so it will be a mix of low intensity long spells, HIIT, gym cardio, outdoor, circuits, bag work and I'm thinking of taking up boxing or martial arts once a week maybe for fitness as well.

Here are my current PB lifts

Bench 150kg

Squat 180kg knees wrapped

Deadlift 200kg belt

I am currently slightly weaker than these but not by lots

I have eased my way in with a couple of easy sessions but yesterday I decided to start properly.

Squats

2 warms ups with 60kg

1 x 5 80kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 120 kg

1 x 3 140kg

1 x 5 120kg

Bench press

2 x warm up sets

1 x 5 80kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 120kg

1 x 5 120kg

1 x 5 110kg

Bent over rows

2 x warm up sets

1 x 5 80 kg

4 x 5 100kg

Any thoughts or advice good or bad would be appreciated. I'll try to update this as much as possible but not sure if I'll be putting any pics on so you'll have to take my word for body condition, I won't lie if I'm fat I'm fat!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just remembered a big thing, training natural!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Ate well today eggs, beans, brown toast for brekky, sausage pasta and a shake for lunch, chicken curry with rice mid afternoon. Was planning on doing a cardio session today but instead I got to take the wife shopping! :gun_bandana: will try to take the dog for a decent walk tonight. ( bulldog named maximus :thumbup1: ) then back onto the weights tomorrow, it will be my third session of the week but my second proper one. First was a light stretch out then a good one the other day. Planning on doing squats, military press and deadlifts.

For the first time in a while I'm quite excited about training with this new routine! Hopefully this will continue!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well took the dog out for an hour tonight that was the only cardio I got! Back in work tomorrow so will train at dinner. Planning squatts, military press and deadlifts.

Mrs wanted a curry tonight so i had a tandoori mixed grill for the protein and skipped the rice. I did steal a few of her chips tho!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not a bad day for a Sunday. Was in work so 5 egg whites on toast about 6.30 with a pint of water and a coffee then later on in work about 9.30 4 weetabix and a banana, protein shake at 1030ish. Trained at 12. Was still sore and tired from the other day but managed this:

Squatts

2 warm up sets

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

3 x 140kg (hard!!)

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

Military press

2 warm up sets

5 x 60kg

3sets at 5 x 70kg

5 x 60kg then immediately rep out on 40kg

Bent over rows

2 warm up sets

5 x 80kg

4 sets at 5 x 100kg

Ran out of time so left it at that. Protein shake and banana at 1, then tuna and noodles at 2. Had some fish before I left but Just got home from work and thinking about tea already!!!

Still enjoying this and looking forward to next session but legs are killing me, first time I've squatted 3 times in 1 week. I'm thinking some light cardio tomorrow then a session on Tuesday with deads, bench, rows and maybe some dips to give my thighs a couple of days to recover but we'll see.

Bit gutted that no-one else is posting on here, getting a complex!

I could do with the help!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tonight's meal was a chicken and shish mix in a pitta with lettuce and half a baked potatoe. This was my healthy option from the takeaway. Legs feel battered, but in a good way! Just relaxing in bed now watching reservoir dogs! Classic film!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck Mike 

Diet & Training looks good are you following some kind of 5x5 routine? Natty trainer myself


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Good luck Mike
> 
> Diet & Training looks good are you following some kind of 5x5 routine? Natty trainer myself


Yeah mate, just kinda working out my own 5 x 5 routine after reading up on a few and reading posts on here.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah good luck Mike. Can't beat a compound routine like that.

Don't worry, it will get busier as more people find this.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well yesterday was ok, quite a big food day which is always nice although my mrs doesn't appreciate the smells coming out of my ****.

Breakfast - 5 egg whites, 2 brown toast, coffee, pint of water

9.30 - 4 weetabix and a banana

Dinner played 5 aside football for a bit of cardio

1pm tuna, noodles protein shake

3.30 tuna, noodles, protein shake

6.00 steak, half a baked potato

9.00 4 whole eggs, beans, 2 brown toast.

Started feeling pain in my back near my right shoulder blade last night and it's just gradually got worse. Not sure if I've squatted with poor form on Sunday, rounding my back a bit when I was struggling , done it at work or twisted it a bit at football yesterday but ivecstruggled today so can't do any weights today. Gonnactake the dog out now then maybe try the cross trainer in the garage but have to see how my back feels. Hopefully it will loosen off. On the plus side it's distracting me from the fact my legs are still sore.

Today I've had

Breakfast - 5 egg whites, 2 brown toast, coffee, pint of water

9.30 - 4 weetabix and a banana

11.00 - protein shake

1pm - 4 whole eggs, beans, 2 brown toast.

Will update with my other meals later got some steak waiting in the fridge!

Also I've enquired about some spare squatt stands at work, if I get them they will help my home gym in the garage!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah good luck Mike. Can't beat a compound routine like that.
> 
> Don't worry, it will get busier as more people find this.


Thanks mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well had a sleep after I took the dog out as I felt knackered. Had chicken in fajita seasoning with rice for tea, then just had a whey and casein protein shake before I go to bed. My back/shoulder is still hurting so not sure about weights tomorrow. Be glad when today is over, been a **** day!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Woke up today and my back was still sore but had eased off a lot. It seems to have moved all the way across my back just over my shoulder blades on both sides now but like I say it's eased off a lot compared to yesterday. So anyway today went like this,

Breakfast 07.30 - 5 egg whites 2 brown toast coffee water

10.30 - 4 weetabix protein shake

Got in the gym at work early, I went to play football but decided to see how my back felt so did some benching

2 warm up sets

5x 5 100kg, 120, 120, 110, 100. Back was still sore and felt like I couldn't really push as much because of it.

Then 5 aside football for 30-40 mins

1.00pm - protein shake and a banana

2.00pm - tuna and noodles, apple

5.30 - 2 chicken breasts, bit of home made cottage pie.

9.00 - 4 eggs, beans, 2 brown toast.

Then finally my wife bought me a doughnut from crispy creme and she was upset I didn't want to eat it. She always does this kind of thing bless her she really looks after me and buys me lots of treats. I love her to bits but she plays havoc when I'm trying to keep my diet clean! So I ate it lol!

Hopefully tomorrow my back will have eased off some more and I'll be able to fit a full session in. Not sure what I'll be able to do but I'm sure I can adapt something and get a decent session.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well yesterday was a lot better thankfully!! Overslept a bit so had to jiggle my meals around a bit. But my back had eased off a lot and that allowed me to train!

07.00 - 4 weetabix protein drink

10.30 - 4 whole scrambled eggs, beans, 2 brown toast

13.30 - meatball sub, foot long ( my wife's fault again haha )

16.00 - train

20 min warmup jog on treadmill, bout 2 miles.

Narrow grip chins

3 sets of 6 reps

Squatts

2 warm up sets

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

100kg x 5 (decided not to go for 140kg again as was nervous about back)

Incline bench press

2 warm up set

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 4

110kg x 4 ( was very happy with this today, felt good )

Deadlifts

2 warm up sets

100kg x 5 reps

120kg x 5 reps

140kg x reps

140kg x reps

150kg x 5 reps ( this felt easy but again was nervous about going heavy with my back being bad the last few days. My technique always rounds my back slightly when I go heavy. But it felt ok so will probably up it next time! )

18.00 - protein shake

19.30 - spaghetti bolognese with lean steak mince

10.00 - casein and whey protein drink

Was very happy with my session, some decent lifts even though I held a bit back. As I'm off work today even treated myself to a beer!

Just woke up as had a lie in and back feels ok, gonna go and have a very large breakfast in a minute!! My plan for today is to tidy the house as sits resembling a crack heads heads kitchen!! Take the dog out for a good walk and I want to go and do a decent cardio session and throw in a bit of abs and calves. Back in work tomorrow so will train weights there, probably focus it around some military pressing. Still happy with this routine, only worries is as its only 5 reps I'm not getting pumped like I'm used when i do hypertrophy split or train to failure to but I suppose it's usual to feel some worries as its new to me. Also need to keep going with cardio and drop some body fat and not just plod on with weights. I'll be back on later with my updates.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work and don't worry yourself about chasing the pump, strength lasts alot longer than a pump


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Your warmup jog is more cardio than I can do all together 

Nice workout Mike


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice work and don't worry yourself about chasing the pump, strength lasts alot longer than a pump


That's true mate. Cheers, just got back from the walk now attacking the crack den!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Another good day today, was in work so trained there, wasn't gonna squatt again but fancied it when I got in there! Woke up at 6.30ish and couldn't be ****d doing anything food wise so just had a shake till I got to work.

7.00 - protein shake

7.30 - 4 weetabix

10.00 - 4 scrambled eggs, beans, 2 brown toast

12.00 train

Squatts

2 warm up sets

5 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

4 x 140kg (1 more rep than last week!!)

5 x 100kg

Military press

2 warm up sets

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 70kg (struggled here used a bit of leg drive on last couple)

5 x 60kg

Bent over rows

2 warm up sets

5 x 80kg

4 sets 5 x 100kg

13.00 - protein shake

14.00 - spaghetti bolognese with lean steak mince

16.30 - tuna and noodles

20.00 - huge portion of home made cottage pie with carrot and swede and crusty bread

Ate pretty well and very happy with training, squatts felt good today. Think it will be a rest day today then back in on Monday!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday was a rest day, chilled out took the dog for a long walk then had a monster Chinese last night.

Training and diet is going to go to rat **** this week I'm away in Doncaster on a course for work for a couple of days so will be eating pretty crap and on the **** at the night, also no gym in the hotel! Hopefully won't ruin my good progress to much but hey it's tradition when the companies paying for it!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right, well as I predicted Monday Tuesday and Wednesday were just eating crap, drinking and training for work. Thursday and Friday was pretty much just recovering! Friday I played 5 aside football at work for a bit of cardio and to sweat a bit of beer out. Got back in the gym yesterday, ate better but not as good as I should be eating, to many carbs at moment cause carrying far to much fat round my middle. Was still not feeling back to normal so just did what I felt like in the gym, a bit of chest but I wanted an idea how strong I am at the moment as well coz a few of the lads at work want to see who's strongest. Daft I know but all our egos are running on overdrive haha! Anyway this is what I did yesterday.

Flat bench press

2 warm up sets then

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 5

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg failed! I swear it was going up and my mate pulled it up I was fuming! But hey ho not today!

120kg x 2 x 4

100kg x 5

Incline db flys

15kg x 3 x 12

Incline bench press

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

Dips

20

15

12

Then today something similar for back. Ate ok again but gonna get the diet really back on track tomorrow!

Deadlifts

2 warm up sets then

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

200kg failed! Was to much of a jump, get it about 3 inches off the floor then back down!

Narrow grip pull downs

6 plates

10 plates

14 plates

16 plates

16 plates

Not sure how much the plates weigh but the stack only a goes up to 16 and did 10 reps on all sets.

Wide grip pulls owns

12 plates x 4 x 10

Bent over rows

60kg x 10

80kg x 3 x 10

Db curls

20kg x 3 x 10

I'll be back on track tomorrow and posting my diet!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha..Nothing wrong with a bit of ego lifting occasionally


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

True mate but I have to reign myself in or I'd do it regular. I've got the injuries to prove it! Have to get back to my proper training tomorrow I'm thinking a cardio session then weights Tuesday!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well so far so good today, nice lie in till 10am although could have slept much longer. 5 egg whites with beans and 2 brown toast then just had 2 chicken breasts on 2 pittas for lunch. Gonna nip out and do a few things then take the dog out for a long walk and hopefully get on the cross trainer in the garage later. Was planning on a gym cardio session but won't happen now, that's the plus point of having stuff at home so I can afford to miss the odd session and train at home. On the negative side I noticed in the work gym yesterday they have moved the squat racks out, not sure where to or why? There are 3 gyms at work and haven't checked the others but I'll have to give the peis some **** and get them back in our gym or my squatting and military pressing is ****ed!

Best quote I've heard in last week was the other day at work, whilst I was eating tuna and my mate was on chicken and rice a fat boss quipped '' yeah well I like a bit of taste in my food I wouldn't wanna eat like that'' without even looking up from his chicken my mate just fired straight back '' well, nobody said getting hence was tasty, that's why you look like that'' was ****ing myself laughing looking at the fat ****er trying to think of a reply!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh no what is it with all these dumb gyms taking out squat racks I had to leave my local gym for the same reason!

Haha well healthy food can be tastey tell the fat fcker to stop eating doughnuts after his lunch :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

To be fair it's at work so is free so not much room to complain! But I still will!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

And yeah the fat****er needs to give his head a wobble! But it cracks me up at work there's a majority of lazy ****ers that try to take the **** out of the gym lads! They go the pub or maccies at dinner and then try to say **** because we train. I think it's jealousy we just call them haters!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well not done my cardio in the garage yet but took the dog for a 1 and a half hour walk before!!! Had 4 scrambled eggs, 4 bacon, beans and 2 brown toast for my tea!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Breakfast today was as usual, 5 egg whites, beans, 2 brown toast. Won't be training today resting as still really sore from weekend. Back at it tomorrow!! Will update with my other meals later. Hopefully I can keep carbs quite low today!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well got a shock when I got in work, someone volunteered to cover while I went to the gym so I got a session in afterall!! Result!! ****ed off as the squat racks are gone so couldn't squat I just jumped on with a mate and did shoulders.

Military press

Warm up

50kg x 10 x 2

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 3 ( best recent lift plus was hard with no rack had to take from floor and clean it up)

Cable side lateral 4 sets x 10 reps no idea what weight

Front raises with a 20kg plate 4 x 10

Upright rows 50kg 4 x 10

1.00pm immediately after training meal replacement shake with 45g protein 17g carbs and a banana

2.30pm tin of tuna, tin of beans and an apple

5.30pm steak and veg

9.00 4 scrambled eggs, beans, 3 bacon and 2 brown toast

Better day than I imagined as I managed to train and ate ok. Need to sort my carbs out and not eat as much bread but I love it. Was very happy with the 75kg ohp as well!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice pressing Mike.

That's not much more than I eat....


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice pressing Mike.
> 
> That's not much more than I eat....


Tbh I made a conscious effort today to watch what I eat. I'd say I'm good 75% of the time but I do like to live a little and I could eat a loaf in one go without coming up for air. Gonna try and limit it as well as my other carbs.

On plus side the lad I trained with today said I looked slimmer but I felt stronger!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

And there's still only you and wary on ere haha! Oh well!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Keep posting on mine and around the board. Coz I'm so popular (PMSL) people will see you posting and check you out.

Wardy's just a pleb


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Time for breakfast after a nice lie in! Need to do some cardio today!

Almost at 250 posts now, I think that's silver membership!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Keep posting on mine and around the board. Coz I'm so popular (PMSL) people will see you posting and check you out.
> 
> Wardy's just a pleb


Haha like at school hang around the cool kids! Tbf it's not important this journal is helping me keep track of my training and keep focused!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just had a big brekky 5 egg whites, 4 bacon, beans and 2 brown toast with a couple of coffees. Gonna chill for an hour then go to work and do some cardio in the gym.

Made some burgers before out of some lean steak mince before for my meals at work. The mince left over got cooked and mixed with my egg yolks and went in with the dogs biscuits! I think he prefers me eating well haha he gets a feast!

Might see me breaking everything into separate posts today so I get to 250 posts haha!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> And there's still only you and wary on ere haha! Oh well!


Two best members ere  and I'm larey not wary!! TBH mate most people make a journal and scrap it within a month so people dont usually bother taking notice till the guy sticks around and makes effort with it. You're obv serious about it so keep it going  nice pressing there as well!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Keep posting on mine and around the board. Coz I'm so popular (PMSL) people will see you posting and check you out.
> 
> Wardy's just a pleb


You're only popular cause you got got tig bitties :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well got to work and in the gym was going to do some gym cardio but football was on so played 5 aside for 45 mins, my form of interval cardio haha. Enjoy it a lot more than the treadmill. Then

1.00pm meal replacement shake, banana

2.00pm 2 lean steak mince burgers and beans

5.30pm 2 lean steak mince burgers and some lasagne ( was on at work and couldn't help myself but it was **** and wish I hadn't!)

9.30pm 3 eggs, beans, 2 brown toast.

Some weights tomorrow hopefully manage to sort the squat racks out, if not I'm not sure what I'll do tomorrow but I'll have to squat at the weekend!

And by the way when I just logged in I was a silver member!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thats a lot of beans.

Congrats on the silver bud. Well deserved


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thats a lot of beans.
> 
> Congrats on the silver bud. Well deserved


Cheers mate, yeah I get through my fair share of beans!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well was in work early this morning and I'm shattered now! Starving to I need to eat something! Went on a mission at work to get the squat racks back in tHe gym, they were in a portacabin outside so went and got the pei to open it and brought them back in. Also brought the extra pair in and I'm gonna bring them home the first chance I get when there's no bosses about! I'll put them in the garage so I can do a bit at home if I fancy squats, overheads or calf raises! A little bit extra in the home gym a never really use haha!this is how my day went then,

6.00 - 5 egg whites, beans, 2 brown toast

9.00 - bowl of fruit and fibre

10.30 - meal replacement shake

12.00 - train

Box squats ( thought I'd try these today squatting to a bench, been doing a lot of instinctive training recently and really wanted to try these for a change!)

Warm up set

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

150kg x 3

140kg x 5

120kg x 5

100kg x 5

Bench press

Warm up set

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

Ran out of time after this, was planning on doing somecurls and some calf raises but didn't get done today'

1.00 - meal replacement shake

2.00 - 2 chicken breasts on 3 white bread

4.00 - chicken breast on 1 white bread

Fell asleep for half an hour when I got home and I reckon I'm gonna be in bed early tonight! I'm starving and need a big meal in me now, not sure what I fancy a burger or something! Really enjoyed the box squats today, it was a change, I'll try them now and again but I'll go back to normal ones for the main part of my routine as I go below parallel normally. Anyway I need food!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Treated myself to a chicken and shish kebab with garlic bread for tea then just had a casein shake before bed!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

How did you find the box squats mate? Think I will be adding these in as an alternative once a week soon. Good for explosion and speed I reckon!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> How did you find the box squats mate? Think I will be adding these in as an alternative once a week soon. Good for explosion and speed I reckon!


Good mate, felt easier so more weight as not as low as normal. Tbf not 100% I was doing em right just what my idea of a box squat haha.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well was knackered last night so left it and didn't come back on here. Ate pretty much as per usual, played 5 aside at work for cardio which I regretted later as my legs started hurting last night after the squats and football.

Today was a bit of a chill out. Got up early this morning to go hospital with the mrs, she's pregnant and it was 12 week scan, everything fine so far. Had a protein shake before we left about 8.00then a big breakfast on way home 11.00ish had a cheese and ham omelette with bacon and beans! Was shattered so went for an afternoon nap when we got home. Went for a haircut but the Turk ****ed it up so the wife had to shave it all off!! Wasn't impressed!! Had another protein drink and took the dog out for a nice long walk, about an hour and a half then just come to my mums for a big roast dinner and now I'm gonna have some ice cream haha what diet? Have to get back training hard tomorrow! I'm happy with how my trainings going at the moment though, maybe I need to alter it slightly as not fitting 3 big exercises into 40 min sessions at work! Might need to do a bit more like wardys. Ie 5x5 on bench then do a few support exercise like incline etc. We'll see how it pans out this week.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good day today!! Did overtime at work for some extra coin, ate ok and did a decent back session. Mrs goes away on a course tomorrow so 2 days of peace and quiet!! Here's how today went.

6.30 5 egg whites, beans, 2 brown toast

9.00 bowl cornflakes

11.00 protein shake, banana

12.00 train back

Deadlifts

Warm up set

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 5

190kg x 1 PB

195kg x 1 PB

200kg x 1 PB

Lat pull downs

4 sets x 10

Bent over rows

60kg x 2 x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 2 x 10

Narrow pull downs

3 sets x 10

1.00 protein drink, banana

1.30 left over roast dinner

4.00 2 x chicken burgers no bun

8.00 chicken and shish on pitta with lettuce, flapjack, coffee

Tired now!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice one on the deadlift PBs Mike

Strong muddyfunker


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice one on the deadlift PBs MikeStrong muddyfunker


Cheers mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

5kg of maxiraws wpi just been delivered! About ****ing time!

So far had a protein drink then dropped off the mrs at work then came back and had 5 egg whites, beans and 2 brown toast.

Backs a bit tender after those deads but not to bad!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not ate bad but not ate great either, just average I'd say but still way to much bread. When I cut this I look a lot better but I struggle to cut it altogether and when I need a quick meal it's always there, sandwich, eggs or beans on toast, wraps, pittas etc.

BEEN A FUKCING ****E DAY TODAY AT WORK so gonna go gym in a bit and do some chest and maybe some cardio. Hopefully get some frustration out. Be back on later to update on how I've gone on but the way today's going I the bar will probably break my rib cage!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well didn't really take frustration out I'm used to training early at dinner time so was shattered at the gym tonight training at 8pm but anyway here's what I did.

Chest

Flat db press

Warm up

20kg x 15 (weight in each hand)

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 6

40kg 8

Incline bb bench press

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

90kg x 3 x 5

80kg x 5

Pec dec 4 sets x 10 waste of time **** machine but everything else was taken

Dips 3 x 10

20 mins on the stairmaster

Not bad seeing as I was tired and ****ed off to be fair. Was prob more of a bodybuilding workout than a strength session but it was just what I felt like doing tonight. Had a jacuzzi after as well!

Protein drink after it then had chicken and lamb in pitta with lettuce again. I know more bread!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Strong work with the DBs mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Strong work with the DBs mate!


Cheers mate, I'm not a bad presser tbf I reckon when I'm at my strongest I could go 60s but never tried em and my gym at mo don't have em. I'm happy with 50s for now tho.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Another **** day at work so I'll get straight to it!

06.00 5 eggs beans 2 brown toast

9.30 4 weetabix

12.00 train

Didn't feel like doing anything as on a downer but just joined in with mate doing arms

Ez curls

Skulls/narrow bench superset

Db curls

dips weighted

4 sets of each I won't put weights up as it was only arms but as far as a t shirt workout goes it was ok.

**** posts today but really ****ed off be back on it soon I hope!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a joke to cheer you up

Q. What is the only meat a priest can eat on Fridays ?

A. Nun


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Mike

Bit quiet in here lately bud

Everyone ok ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I'm alive and I'm back, had some dramas at work which through me off. It's still going on but I've decided to just ride it and not let it get to me as much. Tbf first week I was annoyed, got ****ed, didn't train well so couldn't bearded coming on here but after that week I've trained well, ate ok besides the odd cheat meal, done quite a bit of cardio including football. I just didn't come back on here as was still a bit stressed. I feel and look a bit trimmer and fitter but still feel like I'm keeping some size and strength so enjoying it. Will try to get back on here regularly.

My training has changed a bit, like I said before I went I was thinking about it and decided to use a big compound first with 5x5 and then do more reps with the rest of the session. Eg for chest

Bench 5x5

Incline db 4x10

Fly 4x10

Dips 4 sets

This way I feel I'll keep the strength from the big compounds but it won't kill me like squats and deadlifts 3 times a week and I'll hit every muscle. Well that's the plan we'll see what happens.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to see you back mate.

Heavy compounds take their toll after a while..

Take at look at Wendlers 5/3/1

It's basically what you are saying there


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good to see you back mate.
> 
> Heavy compounds take their toll after a while..
> 
> ...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyway a good leg session yesterday trained with my mate so was good for a change to compete even tho he's not the best leg trainer he's only just started after me telling him for years.

Squats

Warm up set

12 x 60kg

12 x 80kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 120kg

7 x 120kg

Leg press

15 x 3 25kg plates a side

15 x 4

10 x 5

8 x 6

Leg ext

3x 12 full stack

Leg curls seated

4 sets

Standing calf raises

3 sets

Seated calf raises

2 sets

Ate well as well

4 weetabix

Protein drink

Chicken curry with rice

Protein drink

Beef tacos with rice

Chest later with my mate again. So far I've ate eggs and beans on toast and some more beef tacos leftover from last night. I'll have another meal after taking dog for a walk then train at 5 ish.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right need to catch up from Sunday as not been on. Firstly struggled on chest with my mate on Sunday, felt weak and tired, been playing football a lot and doing legs on sat really drained me but here's what I did.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kgx 6

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

100kg x 8

Incline bb bench

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

Drop set to 60kg x 8

Cables 4 sets of 12

Weighted dips with 15kg plate

10,8,6

Felt weak and tired all through but been doing a lot recently so body needs to adjust and a bit of rest.

Monday did 30 mins on cross trainer then played 5 aside football for bout 40 mins.

Tuesday did 20 mins cross trainer then back.

Wide grip chins

4 sets of 6ish lol

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

160kg x 5

140kg x 5

Weight Felton but as not done for a few weeks really took it out of me was blowing out my ****!!

Narrow pull downs

4 sets of 12-8 reps increasing up to 8 reps of full stack.

Bent over rows

60kg x 10

80kg x8

80kg x 8

80kg x 6

Bb curls Olympic bar

40kg x 10 x 3 sets

Db curls 17.5kg/superset with dips 10 reps of each x 3 sets total

Been eating better but feel tired due to doing a lot. May need to add more veg or slightly increase calories in order to burn fat without losing muscle. Keep protein high. Other than a few pancakes last night been eating eggs, weetabix, tuna, chicken, rice, veg, beans and bread. Obviously not all together but this makes up most of my meal!

Anyway gotta 3d scan later to see what sex our baby will be and then hopefully will squeeze some shoulders in later on today!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good solid workouts there Mike

Good luck at the scan bud


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

congrats and all the best for the scan Mike

solid workouts too. With deads I wouldn't bother with a drop set after those working sets you've worked hard enough!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right first thing first! It's a girl!!

Now onto the training and stuff haha. Did shoulders yesterday, was a good session but went to heavy on the db press.

Seated db shoulder press

Warm up

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

40kg x 8 ( 6 and 2 with spotter)

45kg x 4 ( 1 and 3 with spotter! To heavy)

35kg x 8

Lat raises

4 sets 10kg db

Front raises

4 sets 20kg bb

Shrugs bb/upright rows superset 10 reps of each 4 sets

100kg/40kg

Rear delt raises/machine shoulder press superset 4 sets

15kg/40kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 80kg x 6, 80kg x 5


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

better luck next time ay Mike :thumb: congratulations mate must be a crazy feeling finding out!

Strong pressing too


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Then today did arms. Not a big arm trainer and don't like doing 3 days weights in a row I normally stick to 2 but it's just fell this way I'll do cardio tomorrow for a rest and arms is a small body part for the third day!

Db curls

Warm up

10kg x 10

15kg x 10 x 2

20kg x 10 x 2

25kg x 6

Ez curls

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 2

55kg x 8

Skull crushers/narrow grip press superset 10 reps of each

40kg

50kg

60kg

60kg

Dips weighted

10 body weight

10 x 10kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 20kg

Leg raises/calf raises superset 10 reps each 3 sets


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice pump up sesh you t-shirt trainer :tongue:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice pump up sesh you t-shirt trainer :tongue:


Haha seen a t shirt this week with arrows pointing at the arms saying these aren't sleeves there holsters!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday was chest.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

130kg x 2

110kg x 6

100kg x 6

Incline bench on smith machine as at work and it's the best they've got!

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 6

120kg x 4

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

Cable crossover 4 sets

Dips 3 x 10

Nota bad chest session enjoyed it and was pretty happy with 130kg, I think I should be doing more like I used to but I'll get there!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did a bit of legs today, not much kit at work so just squatts mainly, no rack just walking out of stands so can't take much chance of failing or I'm dropping it on the floor, but hey that makes it more exciting! Haha yeah right!

Squatts

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 4

120kg x 5

Stiff leg deadlifts 4 x 10 I only do these very light and only do the bottom half of the movement as it keeps tension on my hamstrings and I've found this gives me good shape to my hamstrings better than any other exercise!

Standing calf raises 5 x 12

20 mins cross trainer.

Well I've ate ok this weekend lots of protein eggs and chicken etc, rice and veg with the chicken mostly. I've been naughty as well Chinese Friday nights and pizza Saturday night so I'm gonna gt up tomorrow and do some cardio before my late shift at work. Might loosen my legs up after today as well!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.redwear.co.uk/bodybuilding/index.html

http://www.wear2gym.co.uk/

Not sure how many people my journal but have a look at these websites I love some of the t shirts on them!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just woke up so the cardio is getting dumped! Need to keep up with it tho, been doing loads while I've bee suspended from work and felt good for it so wanna keep that going!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> better luck next time


Haha not the first to say that!! To be fair I think all blokes want a boy but I'm still really happy with a girl. Got a feeling I'm gonna be mega protective. First thing my mate said was I feel sorry for her first boyfriend haha!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> http://www.redwear.co.uk/bodybuilding/index.html
> 
> http://www.wear2gym.co.uk/
> 
> Not sure how many people my journal but have a look at these websites I love some of the t shirts on them!!


I might get the shut up and squat t-shirt. I saw a bloke wearing a t-shirt at my comp saying 'No I'm not on steroids but thanks for asking' which I thought was quite funny


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Not sure how many people my journal but have a look at these websites I love some of the t shirts on them!!


Two I think


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Two I think


Bitch!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulders today

Military press

Warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 5 x 3

Lat raises 4 sets

Front raises 4 sets

Shrugs/upright row superset 3 sets

Rear delt raises/Arnold press 3 sets

Good session been enjoying my shoulder workouts lately! Need some food now!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right got stuck at the hospital yesterday so never trained, gonna go later and it needs to be a good rest of week for me as this week so far has been pretty **** eating wise! Just got back from taybarns all you can eat dinner I feel ill and need to lie down for a bit before I take the dog out!!!! Will update you with my session later if I get back on! I need to train everyday this week now tp pull it around!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chest today with my mate, not the best as I was ****ed from that dinner and just wanted to sleep plus I did a big walk with max before bout and hour and half.

Flat db press

20kg x 20

35kg x 12

42.5kg x 10

50kg x 8

42.5 kg x 8 x 2

Incline press machine hammer strength type

40kg either side 4 x 10

50 kg either side x 8

Decline press

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 5 x 2

Cables 4 sets x 10

Not great, and even worse as my mate lifted well! But it was a session none the less and I need to hit it hard now! Been thinking about the shape I wanna be in for the summer, I like the size and strength I've got I'd like to improve on that so will keep the heavy compound to start with and probably stick to the low reps as well for the first exercise then bring in the other exercises with higher reps to get the shape. I need to get back to cardio as its dropped since I went back on the wings after being suspended dont have as much time to train both. Need to make time for it. One of the lads wants to go in early to do cardio before work so that's an option. I've got a cross trainer so I need to pull my finger out and use it. Circuits are really good for my conditioning as well if I can get into them even just once a week they make a difference. Haha I wish I had time to train twice a day but hey I'll make do! I need to be in shape, so I will be!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Thinking back tomorrow morning, circuits or cardio Saturday and legs Sunday!! But watch this space the lazy bastard hiding inside me might break out!! And sort this ****ing diet out as well!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right ok, up nice and early for a late shift instead of lying in and had 5 egg whites, beans and 2 brown toast. Gonna tidy up a bit then go work early and train back. If I get it done in time I can do some cardio or play football after it.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right catch up on training time. Good day yesterday!!

Back

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 8

160kg x 6

180kg x 2 ( weight was ok, aimed for 4 but felt form was sloppy so didn't wanna risk injury by keeping going)

Lat pull down

4 sets up to full stack

Bent over rows

3 x 10 palms down 60kg

1 x 8 palms up 80kg

Narrow pull downs

4 sets to full stack

Then went back at tea and did 25 mins on treadmill for a bit of cardio!! Ate well as well!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Then today was a bit tired, not in mood and was only person in gym so couldn't really be ****d so just did a t- shirt workout as Wardy calls em

Incline bench press on smith

20kg either side x 10

40kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 5

40kg x 10

Db curls seated 5 sets

Bb curls 4 sets

Tricep push downs 4 sets

Skull rushers/narrow grip press 4 sets

Couldn't be ****d but something's better than nothing! Ate pretty well today so far apart from a mars bar with a coffee this afternoon at work. Not sure what's for tea yet though it could all go wrong if she wants a takeaway!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good few sessions in mate. Early morning cardio is a good option if you can muster up the motivation to do it :lol: will definitely rip you up. What weight you sitting at atm? What you wanna get down too?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Good few sessions in mate. Early morning cardio is a good option if you can muster up the motivation to do it :lol: will definitely rip you up. What weight you sitting at atm? What you wanna get down too?


Not weighed myself in a while mate I'll do it later and let you know. I am getting in slightly better shape but there's a long way to go. And early morning cardio, I start work at 7 most days so it would be cardio at 6! I've done it a couple of times but I like my sleep to much!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did legs yesterday in work. Was quite funny and dangerous at the same time! Went down to the bottom gym for a change as I heard the gym screws have moved a lot of kit down there. However when I got down there the squat racks weren't there!! But as we were there and already changed we had to make do.

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10 all these sets were cleaned and pressed onto back of neck!

120kg x 6

140kg x 2 these 2 sets we had to use the dip station as a make shift rack but it was ridiculous so had to call it a day there! But it did look funny!

Plate loaded leg press

5 sets up to full stack

Tri-set

Leg ext/leg curl/calf raise 4sets

Was a decent session other than the farcical squatts!! Legs really felt pumped!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Not weighed myself in a while mate I'll do it later and let you know. I am getting in slightly better shape but there's a long way to go. And early morning cardio, I start work at 7 most days so it would be cardio at 6! I've done it a couple of times but I like my sleep to much!!!


Yeah I couldn't do it myself!! How about an early morning skip? Would only have to be for 10 mins or so would be a load of kcalories... I got myself a speed rope other day which I still aint properly used yet but plan on using :sleeping:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Today was shoulders, my mate. Was back in work after 6 weeks off and he's put some size on so wanted to show him I'm training well as well!

Military press

Warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

70kg x 5 then drop sets to 50kg then 40kg

Lateral raises/front raises superset 4 sets 10kg db/20kg plate

Shrugs/upright rows 4 sets 100kg bb/40kg ez bar

Rear delt raises/Arnold press superset 4 sets 15kg db/20kg db

Another good session and my mate was ****ed so I felt good haha!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I couldn't do it myself!! How about an early morning skip? Would only have to be for 10 mins or so would be a load of kcalories... I got myself a speed rope other day which I still aint properly used yet but plan on using :sleeping:


Maybe, I've got a rope from when I used to do a bit of boxing training and I skip quite well so I'll consider that.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well training won't be great this week as away on a course wed-fri then mon-fri next week. Hotel has a gym but it's crap. Will still train and do what I can then hopefully get a session in at weekend. Food will just be what I can get whenever I can get it. Had a massive breakfast in hotel this morning 3 fried eggs 3 bacon 2 hash browns beans and 2 brown toast. Dinner will mainly be sandwiches and fruit. I've brought protein for after I train and mid meals. Hopefully I'll just use the time to trim up a bit as gym is mainly cardio equipment and machines instead of free weights. There's a chin bar so can do a bit of lats. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Massive breakfast 3 bacon 3 eggs??? Give over Mike more like 6 bacon 5 eggs 3 bangers hash browns mushrooms beans chips and toast :lol:

Just do whatya can mate you'll prob get some unexpected DOMS using different machines to what ya used to


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Massive breakfast 3 bacon 3 eggs??? Give over Mike more like 6 bacon 5 eggs 3 bangers hash browns mushrooms beans chips and toast :lol:
> 
> Just do whatya can mate you'll prob get some unexpected DOMS using different machines to what ya used to


My usual brekky is 5 boiled eggs on toast but it just feels bigger haha maybe it's the grease in the fry up blocking my arteries that does it!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I've had a protein shake and a banana, so let's see what this hotel gym can offer. I'll update later with what I've done.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wasn't actually to bad! Did a mixture of chest and back as it was limited for one body part. I did as much as I could think of but before I came out 2 polish lads came in and moved a few machines round and swapped a few of the handles and did exercises I couldn't have seen but would have been useful for me. But I'm here for a while so I'll remember how they did them and do them next time!

Anyway I did.

Wide grip chins

8,8,6,5

Bench press machine flat

5 sets

Machine rows

4 sets

Cable crossovers

4 sets

Back extension

4 sets

Incline beach press machine

4 sets

20 mins exercise bike pretty easy pace but kept heart rate in 120s which is my fat burning zone.

Was interesting as I struggled on the bench press machine, the full stack said 100kg but I only managed 2 sets of 5 with it. With a free bar I can get 15 reps on a good day with 100kg. I felt tired but still, not that tired. The machine still felt heavier than 100kg!!!

Then after a sauna and a shower I've just had a big burger now I'm ready for bed!!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

good stuff


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just on lunch now, better today already had same breakfast as yesterday ( big to me but just a snack to Wardy) then some fruit a protein shake and a cereal bar mid morning, just had a sandwich and fruit for dinner, I'll have another shake, fruit and cereal bar mid afternoon then train and a big meal tonight. Planning on doing a mix of legs and shoulders tonight with some cardio. Might throw in some arms if I have time. Hopefully I'll be able to get to my gym over the weekend and do some compounds.

This course is ok but there's a couple of clowns on it! Plus side is there making me look good by being ****s!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Machine bench probably has rubbing cables mate fcks me off that 60kg feels like 100 :lol:

Yeah I do put away some big meals for a little man...Postworkout meal yesterday was 4 pork chops, 5 scrambled eggs, chips, beans (with those tastey sausages in) and mushrooms with a pint of milk 

Course sounds perfect then haha maybe you're smarter than ya think :confused1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Machine bench probably has rubbing cables mate fcks me off that 60kg feels like 100 :lol:
> 
> Yeah I do put away some big meals for a little man...Postworkout meal yesterday was 4 pork chops, 5 scrambled eggs, chips, beans (with those tastey sausages in) and mushrooms with a pint of milk
> 
> Course sounds perfect then haha maybe you're smarter than ya think :confused1:


I eat a lot but it's spread throughout day over about 6 smaller meals. Although I can put it away when I want, especially if it's a cheat/junk meal!! That meal is ****ing ridiculous Wardy! You take protein, just never heard you mention it?

And na mate I'm not smart the other 2 are just clowns!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Another ok session in the hotel gym surprisingly. Did treadmill to start with which was interrupted by my wife telling me the dog was being naughty and wouldn't walk for her. Why she had to ring me and what she expected me to do when I'm 200 miles away I don't know. Anyway after that I kinda lost my stride but carried on. Decided whilst on treadmill to do just shoulders as there was adequate equipment for that.

25 mins treadmill (5 min walk 20 min jog)

Machine shoulder press

5 sets

Db lat raises

4 sets

Cable single arm front raises

4 sets

Front/rear shrugs superset on a machine

3 sets

Upright cable rows

3 sets

Db rear delt raises/Arnold press

3 sets

15 mins exercise bike

Sauna

The other than the press most of these felt light so tried to up intensity by having short rest periods and in some cases just going straight back on.

Then had protein shake whilst in sauna then after shower and getting changed just had chicken balti with rice. Now for a chill out!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I eat a lot but it's spread throughout day over about 6 smaller meals. Although I can put it away when I want, especially if it's a cheat/junk meal!! That meal is ****ing ridiculous Wardy! You take protein, just never heard you mention it?
> 
> And na mate I'm not smart the other 2 are just clowns!!


I've lived off shakes ever since I started training basically mate. My liquid breakfast for the last 8 months* has been 2-3 scoops oats, 2 scoops whey, 1 heaped tablespoon of peanut butter blended with water. I;d never get the kcals in otherwise!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, the weeks took it out of me and really ****ed me up. Bad diet, not enough calories and putting the wrong ones in along with the hotel gym, junk food and no training over weekend! I've just looked in the mirror and I look awful!! Lost size and look fatter! Great!! Some serious work to do in up coming months!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Well, the weeks took it out of me and really ****ed me up. Bad diet, not enough calories and putting the wrong ones in along with the hotel gym, junk food and no training over weekend! I've just looked in the mirror and I look awful!! Lost size and look fatter! Great!! Some serious work to do in up coming months!!


Don't be silly mate its all in the head trust  Think of it as a nice deload week that you might not of had otherwise and you're fresh and ready to hit it hard now¬!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Make that 2 weeks mate I'm here all week this week as well. Don't worry tho the course is physical this week so bit of sweating will do me good ill get it sorted! But hotel gym again this week!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well nothing like a pump to make you feel better haha, hotel gym again but made the best of it did chest and a bit of arms, like I said I needed a pump up session to make me feel better haha!

Incline machine bench 5 sets

Flat machine bench 4 sets

Cable crossovers 4 sets

Tricep press downs/overhead cable tricep extensions 4 sets

Cable bicep curls 4 sets.

Haven't ate much today haven't had chance with my course, big breaks this morning, subway footling for dinner, fruit cereal bar and a protein drink about 4ish and gonna have some tea in the hotel at now. Amazing what a session can do for you look loads and feel a lot better and fuller now. That's why diet is so important, a weekend of junk food I just felt **** and flabby but slightly better calories today and a training session felt better straight away! Just keep this up this week and do a bit of maintainence and kind of deload and next week I can get back to some proper training!!

Think I'll do some back tomorrow, try some legs Wednesday then shoulders Thursday. If I get chance and feel up to it I'll add some cardio in, couldn't tonight there was loads of Sheila's on all the kit!!

Even did some sit ups at the end haha only 100 crunches mind!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good stuff mate, i'll keep popping to have a look


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I told you this would attract more people over time. By page 50, you would have forgotten who me and Wardy are


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sim6 said:


> Good stuff mate, i'll keep popping to have a look


Cheers mate!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I told you this would attract more people over time. By page 50, you would have forgotten who me and Wardy are


Dont worry Tass your Founder members!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right so did a bit of back in the hotel gym.

Wide grip chins

10,8,6,5 was pleased to get 10 in on first set

Sort of rack pulls on a machine lol, closest thing to deads I could get.

4 sets

Bent over cable rows

4 sets

Lat pull downs narrow grip

4 sets

Low pulley rows

4 sets.

Not much food again cause of the course, so gonna go for tea now!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Been reading a lot of journals tonight and have come to the conclusion to many people are taking gear, growth, slin etc when they've got poor physiques and weak poor lifts. I don't understand. Why not build a foundation first!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I told you this would attract more people over time. By page 50, you would have forgotten who me and Wardy are


I was only supporting Mike till someone else came along. I'm off now you're on ya own Tass :lol:



mikemull said:


> Been reading a lot of journals tonight and have come to the conclusion to many people are taking gear, growth, slin etc when they've got poor physiques and weak poor lifts. I don't understand. Why not build a foundation first!


Yeah my thoughts as well mate. Newbie gains are pretty damn fast and hard to keep up with let alone sticking PEDs in the mix as well- I wouldn't have had a clue what to do :lol: There are a lot of people on this forum who train super hard have everything down to a tee and use PEDs to assist with their training/goals and understand the risks/benefits and thats fair enough. But there are also a lot of others who looked worse than me before I started training carrying loads of fat little muscle and clearly haven't worked hard in the gym consistently for any prolonged period and decide to do a few cycles with little to no understanding of the risks/benefits and seem to think its the only way they will make any gains.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I was only supporting Mike till someone else came along. I'm off now you're on ya own Tass :lol:


Cheeky Cnut!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No training tonight, really hard day today really sweated my bollox off! Just had a hot bath then steak and chips!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Even more ****ed today I've done enough on the course not to train I got battered and dropped about a stone in sweat! ****ing it off as I'm proper knackered!! And going for a beer in oxford later, back on track with training over weekend and next week!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

A rest weekend good actually do you some good mate, enjoy it and have one for me!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheers, I'm using the weekend to rest up then get back into it this week from Monday! Need to get serious and get back to putting all my food and training into this journal!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm thinking I like the sound of wendlers, been reading a bit of it although got more reading to go Im gonna give it a go tomorrow. Also need to throw some cardio in to the mix! I've got a cross trainer that doesn't get used and a punch bag for ****s sake I've got no excuses!! This is the part of wendlers I've read and like the sound of. I hope I'm on the right track as it says there are assistance exercises tailored more to the bodybuilding type and I am concerned about my physique as my strength.

Tried to be honest with my 1rep Max's now instead of what I've done in the past.

Wendlers

Bp*

140kg

90% *126kg

75% *105kg*

85% *119kg

95% *133kg

Squatt

150kg

90% *135kg

75% *112.5kg

85% *127.5

95% *142.5kg

Deadlift

200kg

90% *180kg

75% * 150kg

85% *170kg

95% *190kg

Ohp

80kg

90% *72kg

75% * 60kg

85% *68kg

95% *76kg

Workout Waves. Each workout is performed 4 times during the course of a Wendler's 5/3/1 mesocycle. Simply stated, you will have 4 bench press workouts, 4 squat workouts, 4 deadlift workouts, and 4 overhead press workouts. Each specific workout (A-B-C-D) is comprised of 4 waves, or 4 different workouts. These waves are:

Wave A. Warmup, 75% x 5, 80% x 5, 85% x 5

Wave B. Warmup, 80% x 3, 85% x 3, 90% x 3

Wave C. Warmup, 75% x 5, 85% x 3, 95% x 1

Wave D. Deload wave - 60% x 5, 65% x 5, 70% x 5

*5/3/1 Mesocycle

4 Days Per Week

Week	Monday	Wednesday	Friday	Friday

1 Squat - A Bench Press - A Deadlift - A OH Press - A

2 Squat - B Bench Press - B Deadlift - B OH Press - B

3 Squat - C Bench Press - C Deadlift - C OH Press - C

4 Squat - D Bench Press - D Deadlift - D OH Press - D


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bodybuilder Assistance Work

From the Wendler 5/3/1 E-Book.

Squat Workout Day - Assistance Option A

Hack Squat: 4 sets of 10-20 reps

Leg Extension: 4 sets of 10-30 reps

Leg Curl: 4 sets of 10-15 reps

Weighted Sit up: 4 sets of 10 reps

Squat Workout Day - Assistance Option B

45 Degree Leg Press - 4 sets of 10-20 reps

Leg Extension - 4 sets of 10-30 reps

Leg Curl - 4 sets of 10-15 reps

Weighted Sit up - 4 sets of 10 reps

Bench Press Workout Day - Assistance option A

Dumbbell Bench Press: 4 sets of 10-20 reps

Chest Dip (weighted): 4 sets of 8-15 reps

Dumbbell Flys: 4 sets of 12 reps

Cable Tricep Extension: 4 sets of 10-20 reps

Bench Press Workout Day - Assistance option B

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press - 4 sets of 10-20 reps

Chest Dip (weighted) - 4 sets of 8-15 reps

Dumbbell Flys - 4 sets of 12 reps

Cable Tricep Extension - 4 sets of 10-20 reps

Workout Day - Assistance Option A

Chin Up: 4 sets of 10-12 reps

Bent Over Dumbbell Row: 4 sets of 15 reps/arm

Back Raises: 4 sets of 10 reps (with bar behind neck)

Hanging Leg Raises: 4 sets of 15 reps

Workout Day - Assistance Option B

Lat Pull Down - 4 sets of 10-12 reps

Bent Over Row - 4 sets of 15 reps/arm

Reverse Hyperextensions - 4 sets of 12 reps

Hanging Leg Raises - 4 sets of 15 reps

Overhead Press Workout Day - Assistance Option A

Seated Dumbbell Press: 4 sets of 10 reps

Barbell Upright Row: 4 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell Lateral Raise: 4 sets of 10-15 reps

Standing Barbell Curl: 4 sets of 10 reps

Overhead Press Workout Day - Assistance Option B

Hammer Machine Military - 4 sets of 10 reps

Rope Upright Rows - 4 sets of 10 reps

Bent Over Dumbbell Reverse Fly - 4 sets of 10-15 reps

Standing Dumbbell Curl - 4 sets of 10 reps


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

This is quite similar to how I would train normally but I need some direction and something more formulated that I can stick to! Also it fits into my hour dinner at work don't have to mess around for hours!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Also think I'm getting some phd synergy as I've heard good stuff about it and considering a pre workout like hemo rage, ripped freak or 1rm to help with early morning cardio


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You got the ebook then :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's the new, heavier Wendlers you've written out there Mike (just in case you were unaware there was a lighter one)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> You got the ebook then :thumbup1:


No mate I'm still waiting for it, thought you'd forgot or just fcuked me off lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That's the new, heavier Wendlers you've written out there Mike (just in case you were unaware there was a lighter one)


I had no idea mate to be honest, what's the lighter one and which should I be using?

My concerns were that it didn't seem heavy till week 3 and that I wouldn't be doing enough volume but I think my problem is that I'm thinking hyper trophy programmes instead of strength. But hey ho I'll give it a go with the assistance exercises I should get best of both worlds.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Today

06.00 4 boiled eggs, beans, 2 toast

09.30 4 weetabix, protein shake

12.30 jacket spud with tuna mayonnaise and lettuce, apple

2.30 brown baguette with ham, apple

4.00 protein shake

17.00 bowl of cereal

19.30 train

20.15 protein shake

20.30 steak, pilau rice, veg

11.00 casein shake


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That's the new, heavier Wendlers you've written out there Mike (just in case you were unaware there was a lighter one)


Oh didn't know there were two either :confused1:

Also Mike I'm 90% sure I sent it to ya on Friday but I'll check tomorrow at work and pop it over again


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Oh didn't know there were two either :confused1:
> 
> Also Mike I'm 90% sure I sent it to ya on Friday but I'll check tomorrow at work and pop it over again


Didn't get it mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Oh didn't know there were two either :confused1:
> 
> Also Mike I'm 90% sure I sent it to ya on Friday but I'll check tomorrow at work and pop it over again


maybe read the book


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> maybe read the book


Ahhhh yeah I remember now actually


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Didn't get it mate.


you lie :whistling: Ill send tomorrow mate inboxme ya addy again might have the wrong one


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right just had my first crack at this wendlers lark not sure if I got it right but it seemed good and ticked most of my boxes! The core exercise for strength and therefore growth, the accessories for the pump and shape and it was done in 40 mins or so. Was tired as I'm not used to training so late but I still got it done. Trained at home in the garage tonight as well.

Shoulders/ohp session

Military press

Warmup

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

70kg x 9

Seated db shoulder press

20kg each hand 4 x 10

Upright rows

40kg 4 x 10

Bent over rear delt raises

10kg 4 x 15 these were awkward as had to use 10kg plates so hard to hold on to.

Bb bicep curls

40kg 4 x 10

Was quite happy with this for a little garage session! Most of the accessories felt light but from what I read that's what to do, use them exactly as that, accessories to the main core exercise. Anyway it's got me interested again and I've got a good ideas to what I should be lifting each week!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Ahhhh yeah I remember now actually


So which is best? Is the one I typed out ok?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strong pressing Mike fack!! ill pop you the book over now mate


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Strong military presses there mate, the rear delt flies sound like a bugger there lol how come you had to train at home?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> strong pressing Mike fack!! ill pop you the book over now mate


Cheers mate, I think I'm pretty weak for my weight tbh!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sim6 said:


> Strong military presses there mate, the rear delt flies sound like a bugger there lol how come you had to train at home?


Cheers mate, sometimes if Im busy during day I can squeeze a session in in the garage. My kits pretty basic and not much room but I can make do if I have to. Haha the rear flies we're **** tho lol!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Cheers mate, I think I'm pretty weak for my weight tbh!


Not weak at all mate 70 x 9 is strong overhead! And I didn't think you even knew how much yuo weigh :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

It's weighed myself no just for you pal, 17 stone 2 after a couple of meals and not in the best shape at the moment. Prob bit less straight out of bed and minus a toilet break but that's pretty much been my weight for a bit now. I'm happy with that weight I always saw 17 stone as pretty big, I just need to redistribute it haha!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't train yesterday but food was this.

8.00 5 boiled egg whites 2 yolk, beans, 2 brown toast

11.00 meatball footling sub, apple

14.00 steak and cheese wrap

16.00 cerial, protein shake, banana

20.00 lamb, rice, veg

Got 2 tubs of phd synergy yesterday as well so I'll see how that goes! Didn't get to train as was messing about at Manchester crown court all day and was shattered after that training today!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

So far today had

06.00 4 whole scrambled eggs, beans, 2 brown toast

09.30 porridge

10.30 synergy shake

12.00 train

01.00 protein shake

01.15 2 ham brown buns, apple

4.00 same

6.00 cottage pie

20.30 pork loin and veg

Gonna train back in a bit before I start work, deadlift session, it's quite hard to work out what I should be lifting.think I might have gone to heavy to soon on the ohp session the other day so got an idea, think it should be about 135kg, 145kg then 155kg on the last set. We'll see how I get on and I'll update this. Now need to go prepare some food for work!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> It's weighed myself no just for you pal, 17 stone 2 after a couple of meals and not in the best shape at the moment. Prob bit less straight out of bed and minus a toilet break but that's pretty much been my weight for a bit now. I'm happy with that weight I always saw 17 stone as pretty big, I just need to redistribute it haha!


just under 110kg then!! When you gonna get some pics/vids up you unit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike, you have beans every day. You must be a farting machine


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Mike, you have beans every day. You must be a farting machine


Yeah my mrs just bollocked me for that!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right here's my deadlift session, been reading wendlers and think I'm starting to heavy so might do similar weights next week, wanna start light and progress apparently. Was difficult in work gym as 2.5 kilo plates been took out so had to round down and up weights!

Deadlift

Warmup

Warmup

130kg x 5 should have been 135

150kg x 5 should have been 145

160kg x 8 should have been 155

Thinking on I should have rounded em all down lighter.

Lat pull downs

4 sets x 10

Db 1 arm rows

37.5kg x 10 x4

That was all had time for!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> just under 110kg then!! When you gonna get some pics/vids up you unit


I've tried on my iPad but can't manage it I think I'll have to dig the laptop out to do it!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Yeah my mrs just bollocked me for that!


I feel sorry for her today, eggs beans and 3 shakes my **** might kill her!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Right here's my deadlift session, been reading wendlers and think I'm starting to heavy so might do similar weights next week, wanna start light and progress apparently. Was difficult in work gym as 2.5 kilo plates been took out so had to round down and up weights!
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


Solid deadlifting big man! You feel ruined after? Think I'll be going for 8 on that at weekend not looking forward to it!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I've had beans pretty much all week and i can quite easily clear a room within seconds 

Great deadlifting mate, thats where i hope mine to be by the end of the year!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Solid deadlifting big man! You feel ruined after? Think I'll be going for 8 on that at weekend not looking forward to it!


It was hard but I wouldn't say I was ruined as only the last set is to blowout. I would normally have done more sets, reps or weight. But this is only week one so plenty time to feel ruined!

It's more impressive for you do to do it minus 20kg! I need to lift more for my weight!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> I've had beans pretty much all week and i can quite easily clear a room within seconds
> 
> Great deadlifting mate, thats where i hope mine to be by the end of the year!


Thanks mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well pretty good day today, ****ed about doing some nonsense training so got to come home early, gotta go back at 6 tho for the ed!

06.00 4 whole scrambled egg, beans, 2 brown toast

9.30 porridge, synergy shake

11.00 banana

11.30 train

13.00 protein shake

13.15 ham sandwich, banana

15.00 synergy shake

16.30 3 tortilla wraps with 2tins of tuna and cheese

20.40 pork loin, pasta


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bench press session today

Flat bench press

Warm up

Warm up

92.5kg x 5

100kg x 5

105kg x 11

Incline bench press bb

70kg x 10 x 4

Incline flys

12kg x 10 x 4

Dips

12 x body weight

12 x body weight + 10kg

10x body weight + 10kg

12 x body weight

Leg press calf raises

5 sets x 15

Leg raises

3 x 12

Crunches

3 x 12

20 minute jog on treadmill 9km/h


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Think it will be a cardio day tomorrow and have a rest from weights then get back at it at the weekend with a squat session!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> It was hard but I wouldn't say I was ruined as only the last set is to blowout. I would normally have done more sets, reps or weight. But this is only week one so plenty time to feel ruined!
> 
> It's more impressive for you do to do it minus 20kg! I need to lift more for my weight!


One tough set is enough for me on deadlift! Your weights are going up nicely mate thats all thatm matters!

Must be nice to get 11 reps out on 105 you [email protected]


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Well pretty good day today, ****ed about doing some nonsense training so got to come home early, gotta go back at 6 tho for the ed!
> 
> 06.00 4 whole scrambled egg, beans, 2 brown toast
> 
> ...


Did you heat these wraps ? If not, do so. Gorgeous !


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did you heat these wraps ? If not, do so. Gorgeous !


Of course mate, sorry my mistake not to say I warm it up on my George foreman to melt the cheese and toast the wraps. Lovely!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> One tough set is enough for me on deadlift! Your weights are going up nicely mate thats all thatm matters!
> 
> Must be nice to get 11 reps out on 105 you [email protected]


Cheers mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Did you heat these wraps ? If not, do so. Gorgeous !


Will have to try these!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did a boxing session at work today, I'm not a boxer but they put a class on so I joined in to get a sweat on. Did about 40 mins mixture of skipping, shadowing, bag work, pad work and light sparring. I'm not good but it was a nice change for some cardio.

Food wise I've had

06.00 3 fried eggs, beans, 2 brown toast

09.00 porridge

09.30 synergy shake

12.00 train

13.15 protein shake, pasta

15.00 synergy shake

19.00 chicken fajitas, potato wedges, veg

20.00 2 cadburys caramel eggs, 2 san Miguel


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Really sore around my shoulders and chest it must be from the dips. Rest or just cardio tomorrow then squats Sunday to give upper body plenty rest! Cheated with some chocolate and a beer tonight back on track tomorrow! Hopefully lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

So far had my porridge and a synergy shake, gonna go penny flash in a bit with the mrs and the dog for a nice walk in the sun and a little pic-nic. Then gonna come home and get my BBQ out for a good clean ready for a long summer of meat eating! The weathers got me excited for bbq's I love em! Then hopefully I'll get to the gym for some cardio! I need it haha!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't beat a good bbq, meat meat meat!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Haven't done any cardio but think I need a days rest from everything I'm pretty sore and tired! Tomorrow is squat day so will make up for it then! Had a good day today actually and been pretty active, took the mrs and the dog to Pennington flash and had a bit of a walk and a picnic. Came home a few hours later then cut my grass and cleaned my BBQ ready for the summer of meat haha! Now just having a chill then getting ready to round my mums for a home made lasagne and garlic bread.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Food been average, not great but not terrible. So far:

09.00 porridge, synergy shake

12.00 tuna and sweet corn sandwich, protein shake, apple, banana

14.00 tuna pasta salad, pork pie

16.30 chicken bacon lettuce and cheese toasted baguette


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice to see you back Mike, and good weights you're shifting too.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Nice to see you back Mike, and good weights you're shifting too.


Thanks!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Lasagne was lovely and followed it up with some chocolate ice cream!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well so far today food has been,

07.00 beans on toast, protein drink

09.30 porridge, synergy shake

11.40 train

13.15 synergy shake

14.00 tuna mayo on brown baguette

17.00 BBQ steak, chicken, sausages, burger, 2 brown bread

21.00 cheese and ham omelette with 4 eggs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Well so far today food has been,
> 
> 07.00 beans on toast
> 
> ...


Jeez Mike


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good day today except squat racks gone missing at work gym again I think there doing it to wind me up! Had to use smith machine which I hate squatting on and wasn't sure of weights to use with wendlers had to guess. To be fair though I can feel my legs already they were cramping up when I was training and there already sore.

Smith machine squat

Warm up

40kg each side x 5

45kg each side x 5

50kg each side x 12

Smith machine front squat

15kg either side x 10 x 4

STDL

30kg x 12 x 4

Calf raises standing

80kg x 15 x 4

Finished off with a bit of abs and some curls.

Then came home and did a few jobs and had BBQ for tea! Meat meat meat!!!! Might have some more later!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Smith squats :cursing: :death:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Smith squats :cursing: :death:


Exactly I take the **** out of people that do them haha. I'm sure there doing Tito take the **** out me personally as I've had to go and get them out of the portacabin before when they took them out last time!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Exactly I take the **** out of people that do them haha. I'm sure there doing Tito take the **** out me personally as I've had to go and get them out of the portacabin before when they took them out last time!


Absolute [email protected] whats the point moving em around constantly grrrr


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Absolute [email protected] whats the point moving em around constantly grrrr


Don't know mate but you know the drill, adapt and overcome! They won't beat me! Might have something to do with me being the online who squats!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right so today I'm going to train at a different gym with my mate from work, cats in Wigan. I've never been before but I've been meaning to for a few years. It's a proper spit sawdust gym so if I'm impressed I may train there more often. it's shoulders today and I'm starting week 3 of wendlers, my mate won't do itso I'll have to train round him doing more reps and some stupid exercises lol. But I'm looking to be doing something along the lines of 65kg, 70kg then 75kg ish weights on ohp. Then some accessory work and to appease my mate I'll prob do some stuff with him either arms or cardio. Hopefully it will be a good session. Started off well with 4 scrambled egs, beans and 2 brown toast. Gonna have the free sample of charge per workout drink I got sent the other day before I leave. If this is good i might get some but at the moment it's just a free sample! :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got back from a really good ohp session. Enjoyed the gym was a nice change but think ill just go now and again with my mate for a change instead of going there all time as couldn't be ****d travelling and with gym at work it's handy etc. made a bit of a balls up with the weights as different bars and plates so mustn't have been paying attention, lifted more than I should but was happy as it was more than I thought I could. Have to pay more attention in future. Think I got confused as some were in kg and some in lbs

Military press

Couple of warm ups

60kg x 3

70kg x 3 ( thought that this was 72.5kg )

80kg x 3 ( thought that this was 75kg and wondered why it felt heavy lol)

Then went back to 70kg x 3

75kg x 6

I know I got it wrong and did to much but felt pretty good and I did think 80kg was my max but did 3 decent reps on it!!

Db shoulder press seated

45lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 10 x 2

Lat raises

4 sets 10kg x 12

Upright rows

4 sets 50kg x 12

Shrugs

3 sets

Finished off with a bit of bis and tris as suns out and gonna walk dog in a vest later lol!

Felt good, might have been charge, didn't feel wired like jack3d felt an ok pump but not immense and did a few reps on accessory exercises so would expect it anyway. Wasn't impressed enough to buy a full tub. Good for a free sample tho!

Cooking some steak and veg now!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good session Mike!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Good session Mike!!


Thanks mate. Was weird being in an 'old school gym' I used to train in em but been at dw and at work gym for a couple of years. Can't wait for Wednesday and deadlifts!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nothing says Alpha male like walking the dog in a vest! Well, as long as you dont have a poodle :laugh:

Good looking journal though Mike, it's nice to see some really good lifts that can be achieved natty as that is the way I'm training too. Give's me the motivation to really dedicate myself and hopefully with some hard work I will start to hit some of the numbers that you and Wardy are hitting. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Thanks mate. Was weird being in an 'old school gym' I used to train in em but been at dw and at work gym for a couple of years. Can't wait for Wednesday and deadlifts!


Yeah I know whatya mean my last gym was a girly gym you do get kinda attached :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Nothing says Alpha male like walking the dog in a vest! Well, as long as you dont have a poodle :laugh:
> 
> Good looking journal though Mike, it's nice to see some really good lifts that can be achieved natty as that is the way I'm training too. Give's me the motivation to really dedicate myself and hopefully with some hard work I will start to hit some of the numbers that you and Wardy are hitting. Keep up the good work!


If he weren't so fat he'd be goin topless :whistling:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> If he weren't so fat he'd be goin topless :whistling:


Don't wanna be getting my tits out do I?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Food today

09.00 4 scrambled eggs, beans, 2 brown toast

10.30 charge preworkout drink

11.00 train

12.30 synergy shake

14.00 steak, veg

16.00 synergy shake, apple, banana

18.30 BBQ chicken, sausages, bread, tzsiki

22.00 casein and whey mixed protein shake


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right well I'm a late shift today and normally lie in till bout 10ish but decided to be good today, got up bout 8.30ish, weighed myself after doing my business to get an idea what I actually weigh. 16st 11lb after going loo and having nothing to eat or drink. Then had a pint of water and a strong coffee and did 35 minutes on the cross trainer in the garage. Was thinking I'd **** it off at 20 but felt ok and could have done longer but thought I'd better leave it there today and get some breakfast. If I can do this a couple of times a week fasted cardio I'm sure it will pay dividends. Then just had my usual eggs, beans and toast breakfast. Set me up for the day! Rest from weights today and back on tomorrow with deadlifts. I'm really enjoying my training at the moment even cardio which I normally hate but think the sun has made me wanna get in shape! Haha and a few fat comments, one being from my mum! Oh well! I'm already thinking about my deadlift session tomorrow I think I'm gonna aim for about 5 reps with 170. Not sure if I'll get it but im aiming for that!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh no I've given you as complex about your weight :lol:

Glad you're enjoying your training atm mate I've got 170 for max reps on deadlift this week too and I can't wait! Good luck with yours and go for 6


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Oh no I've given you as complex about your weight :lol:
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your training atm mate I've got 170 for max reps on deadlift this week too and I can't wait! Good luck with yours and go for 6


I don't mind it from you, was a bit put out when my mum prodded my belly and said '' oh I've never seen you with a belly on you before'' haha cardio it is then!

Yeah think our deadlifts are quite similar, it makes it easier for me to workout I just look at yours lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Best comment from yesterday was from my mate. '' abs start in the kitchen!''


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

hahaha you don't need that from the old dear! Yeah we both hit 8 on 160 so think we're pretty much spot on atm only difference is I've been hammering them and you've only just started doing em... I'm hoping I can peak up nicely on this routine in the next few months looks like we gotta bit of friendly competition


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> hahaha you don't need that from the old dear! Yeah we both hit 8 on 160 so think we're pretty much spot on atm only difference is I've been hammering them and you've only just started doing em... I'm hoping I can peak up nicely on this routine in the next few months looks like we gotta bit of friendly competition


Who said its friendly Cnut? :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Who said its friendly Cnut? :thumbup1:


 :death: :devil2: Bring it on fatboy


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Wish i could do 160 for reps!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Wish i could do 160 for reps!


It'll come mate!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike after fasted cardio


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Food so far

10.30 4 scrambled egg, beans, 2 brown toast

13.00 porridge, synergy shake

16.30 steak, rice, carrots, lettuce

19.30 BBQ again! Chicken breast, burger, sausages

22.00 synergy shake


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Mike after fasted cardio
> 
> View attachment 79307


Haha that made me wee a bit!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Mike after fasted cardio
> 
> View attachment 79307


lmao defo him


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I see the p155 is being extracted well in here!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I see the p155 is being extracted well in here!


As usual, feel free to join in! Wardy needs some weight behing him!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

As much as I slagged off the smith machine the doms in my legs is killing me! Maybe it was the lightly different movement I don't know but I'm in pain I know that much. Ive always suffered badly with legs it seems to take most of the week to recover from a good session. If I have a lot of time (never happens) then some slow cycling or walking followed by stretching helps a lot but never have time if I'm training in work. Also felt a tweak behind my trap on the left side, feels like a trapped nerve but it's not to bad. Won't stop me dead lifting tomorrow! Hope my legs have eased off in the morning though! My wife always knows that she can drop me by hitting or kicking me in them after I've trained legs she loves it she's ruthless!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I did smith front squats on monday mate-doms are massive!

The smithy is a fine tool!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

My hammies are still hurting from deads and good mornings on SATURDAY its fcking ridiculous lol still gonna squat tonight though 

A new movement will always make you hurt mate and the smith does hit your legs hard cause you can't thurst hips/back through like you can with free bar squat


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session today, I take back what I said about one set ruining me! Deadlifts totally wiped me out today, rest of session was just cruising after them! Heat didn't help as no air but it'll get worse in summer!

Deadlifts

Warm up 60kg x 10

Warm up 100kg x 10

150kg x 3

160kg x 3

170kg x 7

Wide grip chins

9,7,5 decided to skip last set as was ****ed!

1 arm db rows

37.5kg x 12 x 4

Narrow grip pull down

4 sets x 10

Like I said really took it out of me but pleased with that deadlift. Aimed for 5 but thought secretly 6 was a maybe. When I got to 6 I knew I had one more. Tbf if I wasn't so bloated from having my weetabix and shake to late I might have tried for 8 but thought I'd be sick!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good lifting bro,deads are cool!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good lifting bro,deads are cool!


Thanks mate, doms are still bad in my thighs but think my deadlift technique (normally I'd call it poor) helps. I use more back than legs, I try to use perfect form but it's just my style.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Food so far.

07.00 5 boiled egg whites, beans, 2 brown toast

11.00 3 weetabix, synergy shake ( would normally be 4 weetabix and at 10.00 but was at hospital for ages!)

12.00 train

13.00 protein shake, banana

14.00 tuna, rice

16.00 synergy shake

18.00 home made turkey burger, veg, apple


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Was ****ed today, should have had a rest day ideally after dead lifting yesterday but the way shifts have fell I needed to train today and have a rest tomorrow. Felt really worn out and struggled benching today.

Bench press

Warm up 60kg x 15

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

115kg x 8 (last one assisted by spotter)

Incline db bench press

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 7 (died at 7!)

Cable crossovers

4 sets x 15

Dips

Bw x 12

Bw + 10kg x 10 x 3 sets

Planned on doing more than this and doing some arms and/or cardio but was knackered so just got out of there!

Going to red hot buffet later with the mrs so I'll get a big feed in me and a lie in tomorrow!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Food so far.

06.00 porridge

07.00 synergy shake

09.00 apple, 2 bananas

10.00 2 chicken breasts, 2 bread

12.00 train

13.30 homemade turkey burger, veg, glass of milk

17.00 all you can eat at RED HOT BUFFET!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Got in last night from the buffet and was shattered so went to bed early. Woke up this morning feeling a lot better, gonna have a nice rest day today from training and then planning a cardio session tomorrow at work and then should be legs Sunday but not sure as it might have to be smith machine again and I really wanna do some proper squats and get my weights up. Just had breakfast and gonna go for a walk with the dog soon before work.

Sore everywhere at the moment feel like I deserve today as a rest day!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm a bit of a sucker for when people tell me about some wonder supplement and been hearing a lot about pro hormones and the like, seen megavol on bbw website and wondered what ppl think and if you reckon, is it worth it? Or am ijustbeing my usual sucker self cause i normally wouldn't bother but Im feeling good at the moment about training and want to get in good shape for summer!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I dunno mate,never been my thing,i just eat a good diet with just cod liver oil/multi vits and 2g vit c when i remember--so rare.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah same here so probably opting against em!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Food today.

09.00 5 boiled egg whites, beans, 2 brown toast

12.00 porridge, synergy shake

14.00 1 chicken breast, 1 piece of steak, apple, banana

16.00 synergy shake

17.30 steak, rice

21.00 chilli, rice

Only had half portions of rice but still to much carbs to late in the day. Chilli was lovely tho!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice and plenty of nutriants,good work,

however you must have 1/3 in whole eggs,

amino acid profile is incomplete otherwise ,no good


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Will do mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rested from weights again just did cardio today, 20 mins treadmill jogging and then 20 mins on cross trainer was sweating like a trooper so felt pretty good. I'm due to do legs tomorrow but I'm not sure what I'll do as I don't want to squat on the smith again I might wait till Monday and go to my outside gym after work. I normally wouldn't mind but because I'm trying wendlers I don't want to be guessing at weights on the smith. Anyway I'll see how I feel I'll definitely be doing something!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Food

07.00 4 weetabix, synergy shake

10.00 4 scrambled eggs, 2 brown toast

12.00 cardio

13.00 protein shake

14.00 turkey, rice

18.00 4 fried eggs, 4 sausages, beans, 2 brown toast

21.00 synergy shake


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Almost shock, horror. No beans in the morning, but wait, they make an appearance at dinner. Phew. Close call there


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Almost shock, horror. No beans in the morning, but wait, they make an appearance at dinner. Phew. Close call there


Forgot em this morning so had to slip em in later!

Don't be such a bean hater Tass!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mate, I'm just jealous. I love the beans.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kill those legs today bro


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

elo mate, thought id pop in and have a gander, your doing well keep it up, good to see someone else doing wendlers, will be good to compare yours and wardys results after a few cycles and see what sort of results youve seen


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I'm a bit of a sucker for when people tell me about some wonder supplement and been hearing a lot about pro hormones and the like, seen megavol on bbw website and wondered what ppl think and if you reckon, is it worth it? Or am ijustbeing my usual sucker self cause i normally wouldn't bother but Im feeling good at the moment about training and want to get in good shape for summer!


Prohormones are basically steroids mate. Do your research if you decide you wanna do em still then thats your choice man!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> elo mate, thought id pop in and have a gander, your doing well keep it up, good to see someone else doing wendlers, will be good to compare yours and wardys results after a few cycles and see what sort of results youve seen


Cheers for popping in! Yeah trying wendlers and enjoying it at the mo. haha yeah me and Wardy pretty similar with our lifts but seeing he's lighter I have to concede a bit to him, don't tell the Cnut though lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Prohormones are basically steroids mate. Do your research if you decide you wanna do em still then thats your choice man!


Yeah I prett much came to that conclusion myself mate. I've decided against it! If I was gonna do it then I'd just go for the real thing not a designer imitation. My initial thinking was as a supplement but it's not so I'm not!

On another note I ordered 4.5kg of on gold standard whey from the website for 55 quid. Top deal I think if anyone needs whey anytime soon.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Kill those legs today bro


Well it didn't happen Sunday, like I said squat racks gone so decided to leave my squat session. Did an all over session with some legs thrown in. Then gonna go my gym outside today and catch up with my squats!

Sunday was this

Wide grip chins

10,8,7

Incline bench press

Warm up

50kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 6

110kg x 5

Leg press machine plate loaded/ calf raise superset

6 sets up to full stack

Leg ext/ leg curl superset

3 sets up to full stack

Tricep push down/bicep curl superset

5 sets

Food was ok porridge, synergy shake, eggs on toast, turkey, rice and sweet corn ,Whey protein, then went out for tapas at the night was lovely!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Monday didn't do weights. Had yearly fitness test at work so decided as I was doing that I'd play 5 aside football at dinner time.

Food again was not bad.

07.00 porridge, synergy shake

09.30 fitness test

10.30 4 scrambled eggs, 2 toast

12.00 football

13.00 whey protein, tuna butty

15.45 tuna and rice

18.00 synergy shake

20.30 home made cottage pie


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back to legs and squatting today!! Hopefully will be doing about 100kg x 3 112.5 x 3 then 125 x max reps!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Cheers for popping in! Yeah trying wendlers and enjoying it at the mo. haha yeah me and Wardy pretty similar with our lifts but seeing he's lighter I have to concede a bit to him, don't tell the Cnut though lol!


 :lol: Similar except you press twice the weight I do ya fat [email protected]


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> :lol: Similar except you press twice the weight I do ya fat [email protected]


I just bounce it off my belly though! By the way i put some picks in an album whilst you had a whinge he you skinny bar steward! Nothing from this year though but similar condition size to what I am most of time.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Gold standard whey arrived this morning, still got some of my maxiraw left but was impressed with speed of delivery. Only ordered Sunday night and came tues morning. Pretty good for free delivery!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well did my squat session today and made up for Sundays missing session! Reall worked hard, struggled with squats and felt like I was gonna pass out after my last max reps set! Then fronts after that! Felt my form going as I was leaning forward slightly! Have noticed this before and I also round back slightly on deads when it gets heavy. Maybe I need to add good mornings or rack pulls to strengthen my back muscles and stay upright throuout lift!

Anyway here's today's session. Wendlers wave 2 day 4

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

115 x 3

125 x 8

Front squats

40kg x 10

60kg x 10 x 3

Leg curls lying

5 sets x 10 up to 3 sets of full stack

Leg ext

3 x 15 full stack 110kg I think

Seated calf raises

4 x 20 not much weight

That killed me, did an hour and then got out of there!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good session Mike!! Is there a reason you're matching my reps you cnut  How you setting up for the fronties mate??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Where did you get those assistance exercises from Mike


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Where did you get those assistance exercises from Mike


I must admit I've changed it slightly to suit what's available at my gym but it's pretty close to the bodybuilder assistance work stated here. I did leg curls tonight cause I was to ****ed to do sldl.

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/hardcore-look-at-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html

Why? Am I doing it wrong? Let me know if you think it's wrong.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Good session Mike!! Is there a reason you're matching my reps you cnut  How you setting up for the fronties mate??


Tbf I could have easily bailed at 5 or 6 but knew you'd done 8 at this so kept going!

Not really sure just do em, er legs slightly wider than normal squat stance, try to keep bar high on top of delts if possible without choking myself. Can't go heavy but go deep, **** touches ankles at bottom but think that's cause I go wide with them. Not sure if my techniques great but it seems ok. As I have increased weight in past I've had same problems with leaning forward so will stay high reps and increase weight slowly. From what I've read in yours it's shoulder flexibility you struggle with. Not sure what's the answer without seeing it, post a vid for ppl to see and critique.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I must admit I've changed it slightly to suit what's available at my gym but it's pretty close to the bodybuilder assistance work stated here. I did leg curls tonight cause I was to ****ed to do sldl.
> 
> http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/hardcore-look-at-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html
> 
> Why? Am I doing it wrong? Let me know if you think it's wrong.


No, not doing it wrong. It's just I hadn't seen that combination of assistances in the book.

It's all fluff anyway, so doesn't really matter. You need to decide what's best for you really.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Never let tech spoil your fun,always use your head,,,,,,A rule that's lasted me well,enjoy firstly bro's


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> No, not doing it wrong. It's just I hadn't seen that combination of assistances in the book.
> 
> It's all fluff anyway, so doesn't really matter. You need to decide what's best for you really.


Yeah think you and most others on here stick to the rigid power lifter assistances but I like fluff haha. I figure as long as the first exercise is spot on I can alter the others slightly. Not to much but have to on some for what's available at gym.

Thanks, all advice welcome mate it helps me improve!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Food today, not as much as usual cause had a lie in.

11.00 5 boiled egg whites 2 yolks, beans, 2 brown toast

13.00 train

14.00 whey protein

14.30 jacket potatoe, tuna mayo, beans

18.00 synergy

20.00 chicken fajitas, potatoe wedges

22.00 synergy


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Plan today is ohp session at 75% 85% then 95% so it should be 60kg x 5 67.5kg x 3 and 75kg x 1+. Feel good after yesterday's squats even though I'm tired etc I always feel like once ive squatted everything else falls into place!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wendlers wave 3 day 1

Ohp session

Military press

Warm up

60kg x 5

67.5kg x 3

75kg x 4 failed on 5th, this felt heavier than I expected I was hoping for 5 or 6!

Seated db shoulder press

20kg x 10

30kg x 10 x 2

35kg x 8

Lat raises

3 x 10

Rear delt raises

4 x 10

Upright rows

4 x 12

Tricep push down

3 x 10

Db curls

4 x 10

Hard session as was tired from yesterday squatting. Rest from weights tomorrow!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great pressing Mike still very respectable 4 on 75!

Take out some of this fluff I reckon mate its too much.. Wendler doesn't have any raises in his recommendations and wheres the dips and chins??


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great shoulder pressing mate, your shoulders look very strong! Are they one of your strongest body parts?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Great pressing Mike still very respectable 4 on 75!
> 
> Take out some of this fluff I reckon mate its too much.. Wendler doesn't have any raises in his recommendations and wheres the dips and chins??


The one your sticking to is the powerlifting programme with the accessories your using but I've read an article on wendlers were he speaks about bodybuilding accessories with them,http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/hardcore-look-at-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html, that what I've been doing. I think your probably right about to much but it hard to move so drastically away from what I'm used to mate and im ued to doing high volume and feeling pumped, also even though I'm using a strength programme and obviously wanna get stronger I am looking how I'm looking from it and want some symmetry and a full body workout. I'm gonna have to have a think before the next cycle and come to a compromise.

And I've been doing dips on bench day and chins on dead day.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Great shoulder pressing mate, your shoulders look very strong! Are they one of your strongest body parts?


Thanks mate, not sure really, to me I don't think there that good but compared to my other lifts and compared to bodyweight shoulders and chest are probably good ones for me. I'm aiming to get them stronger though!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cardio today, 30 mins on treadmill 9km/hr then 10 mins on rower level 10.

Food today

06.00 porridge, synergy

09.30 4 scrambled eggs, 2 brown toast, apple

12.00 train

13.00 whey protein, banana

14.30 steak, veg

17.30 synergy

20.00 chiquitos for tea- BBQ chicken wings, chicken enchiladas, rice, fries :thumb: 3 pints beck vier :beer:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No training yesterday or today, went on a day session watching Wigan murder saints yesterday so ate crap as well! Back at it tomorrow!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Easter reps bro x


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right well my bank holiday weekend was taken up by eating crap, drinking and not training. Takeaways and Easter eggs have probably set me back a few weeks on the diet front but hey oh it was nice to have a blow out. Gonna get back to normal now and hopefully be a bit more dedicated to my diet. Like I said didn't train, was gonna do a deadlift session yesterday but was still feeling a bit ropes after all the beer so didn't fancy my 95% session. Was in work and got put on sports and games so it was like getting paid to train so I decided to train a bit of chest with one of the cons. Didn't do much, just had a play around but this was what's did together myself hack into the mood.

Flat bench press

40kg x 20

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

130kg x 4

Incline bench press

40kg x 20

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 6

Dips bw

20,15,15

This was all, my first session for a few days and just to get my head back into training really. Deadlifts session tonight hopefully. Try to eat well today.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well did deadlift session tonight, not great. Wasn't motivated and felt like **** mainly due to bad food I've been eating. Didn't help was at a funeral today so dinner was buffet food! But needed a session to get me interested and this was it.

Wendlers wave 3 day 2 eventually!

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

160kg x3

180kg x 4 weight wasn't to bad had at least one more but felt like I was going to **** myself so had to stop!

Chins wide

8,6,6

T-bar rows

3 x 10 x 60kg

Good mornings

3 sets x 10 with bar technique awful need to watch some videos!

Bad session but at least I feel back on track, feel fat and lethargic so need to do cardio.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats a pretty good 'bad' session Mike! Smash these last two days to bits and you get a deload week


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Thats a pretty good 'bad' session Mike! Smash these last two days to bits and you get a deload week


That's my plan mate, the weight for deadlifts was ok it was just how I felt that made it a bad session. Can't be ****d attitude and lethargic ness but hopefully in deload week I'll rest muscles ready for next time and have some cardio time.

Same old dilemma in gym last night saw a lad who looks a million dollars not massive but, good shape, ripped clear definition, abs and obliques through, vascular so obviously eats and trains well. If you saw him on beach with shirt off you'd think he looked really good but he was weak as ****. I know from a bb point of view it's not the weight you lift and from a pl point it's more the weight than physique but I want the middle ground! Haha maybe I want everything and am being greedy but I want size, strength and definition! I cant help but look at people such as this guy and think you should lift more with that physique! When I look around there isn't many people with it though! Most ripped guys disappear in a jumper and can't lift much but most guys that lift big weight look fat with obviously a few exceptions! This is why my training has kept changing over years, bulking when I feel small then losing weight when I feel fat but can't decide so don't really achieve either. I'm enjoying the way I train at the moment so gonna continue and use cardio and manipulate diet to drop a few pounds, question is can I keep increasing strength while trying to drop fat?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yes


Man of many words, lol.

Cheers mate I hope so!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> That's my plan mate, the weight for deadlifts was ok it was just how I felt that made it a bad session. Can't be ****d attitude and lethargic ness but hopefully in deload week I'll rest muscles ready for next time and have some cardio time.
> 
> Same old dilemma in gym last night saw a lad who looks a million dollars not massive but, good shape, ripped clear definition, abs and obliques through, vascular so obviously eats and trains well. If you saw him on beach with shirt off you'd think he looked really good but he was weak as ****. I know from a bb point of view it's not the weight you lift and from a pl point it's more the weight than physique but I want the middle ground! Haha maybe I want everything and am being greedy but I want size, strength and definition! I cant help but look at people such as this guy and think you should lift more with that physique! When I look around there isn't many people with it though! Most ripped guys disappear in a jumper and can't lift much but most guys that lift big weight look fat with obviously a few exceptions! This is why my training has kept changing over years, bulking when I feel small then losing weight when I feel fat but can't decide so don't really achieve either. I'm enjoying the wayi train atom mento gonna continue and use cardio and manipulate diet to drop a few pounds, question is can I keep increasing strength while trying to drop fat?


It must just be the places you train then buddy cause theres plenty of people achieving both! I think the key is when bulking don't go crazy and just lean bulk without adding much fat. I'm probably going to make a push for 90kg this year but noway do I wanna be fat! Just an extra 2 or 300 kcals a day is enough to gain on over long periods.

You can definitely drop fat and get stronger I know a few natty guys over on a PL forum who were breaking PBs on a keto diet believe it or not. Its definitely gonna be a struggle but even maintaining lifts whilst dropping fat would be good. How much you looking to lose and over what period? I'm the opposite end of the spectrum with a crap appetite and quick metabolism I feel like its a struggle to maintain my weight let alone put weight on!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just don't ask me how to find the holy grail


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Just don't ask me how to find the holy grail


I hear ya brother!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> It must just be the places you train then buddy cause theres plenty of people achieving both! I think the key is when bulking don't go crazy and just lean bulk without adding much fat. I'm probably going to make a push for 90kg this year but noway do I wanna be fat! Just an extra 2 or 300 kcals a day is enough to gain on over long periods.
> 
> You can definitely drop fat and get stronger I know a few natty guys over on a PL forum who were breaking PBs on a keto diet believe it or not. Its definitely gonna be a struggle but even maintaining lifts whilst dropping fat would be good. How much you looking to lose and over what period? I'm the opposite end of the spectrum with a crap appetite and quick metabolism I feel like its a struggle to maintain my weight let alone put weight on!


Tbf weight isn't an issue to me really it's just conditioning, I know a couple weeks eating well and cardio will change the way I feel. Im around 17 stone but have been heavier and in better shape. I'm happy at this weight but I think I could prob do with dropping a stone and lean bulking back up. Realistically I wanna be around 15% bf not totally ripped (would be nice lol) but just flat stomach and outline of abs I'd say I'm mid 20s at the moment which actually makes me feel sick a quarter of my body is fat. Diet is my problem, I train pretty well, fitness is ok I can run for half an hour fine. In work it's easy to have routine but it's at home a slip up, to many bad carbs, bread, pastas, rice, potatoes. Cheat meals at weekends. Me and the mrs love eating out when we're off. Unfortunately abs start in the kitchen lol! If they can put a man on the moon why can't they make tuna taste like dominoes or make cheat meals suddenly healthy?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Tbf weight isn't an issue to me really it's just conditioning, I know a couple weeks eating well and cardio will change the way I feel. Im around 17 stone but have been heavier and in better shape. I'm happy at this weight but I think I could prob do with dropping a stone and lean bulking back up. Realistically I wanna be around 15% bf not totally ripped (would be nice lol) but just flat stomach and outline of abs I'd say I'm mid 20s at the moment which actually makes me feel sick a quarter of my body is fat. Diet is my problem, I train pretty well, fitness is ok I can run for half an hour fine. In work it's easy to have routine but it's at home a slip up, to many bad carbs, bread, pastas, rice, potatoes. Cheat meals at weekends. Me and the mrs love eating out when we're off. Unfortunately abs start in the kitchen lol! If they can put a man on the moon why can't they make tuna taste like dominoes or make cheat meals suddenly healthy?


You're probably fitter than me mate I haven't run for half an hour in about 3 years! A good starting point would be to count your daily macro intake carbs/protein/fat and kcalories. Then work out your daily maintenance kcalories and start by taking 200kcals from that then weekly an extra 100kcals off then after 4 weeks a cheat meal. Heres a good thread on here with lots of info http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> You're probably fitter than me mate I haven't run for half an hour in about 3 years! A good starting point would be to count your daily macro intake carbs/protein/fat and kcalories. Then work out your daily maintenance kcalories and start by taking 200kcals from that then weekly an extra 100kcals off then after 4 weeks a cheat meal. Heres a good thread on here with lots of info http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


Cheers mate I'll read it later, I've never counted calories or any of that!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

"tuna that tastes like dominos"

Now that's a million-pound idea


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wendlers week 3 day 3

Bench press session

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

120kg x 7 (6 then 1 assisted. Racked and untracked myself)

Incline press machine plate loaded

3 x 12 with 50kg either side

Incline flys

3 x 12 with 15kg dbs

Dips bw

4 x 15 short rest period

10 mins exercise bike

Was very happy as I felt good with the 120kg. Was still sore from Sunday so didn't push the accessories and didn't add weight to the dips.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you put any pics up Mike? I don' think you have. I reckon you're a 7 stone 'Mr Muscle' type.

Put some pics up. You can blank out your mug if you want


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome session Mike strong pressing as always  Tass hes got pics on his profile I know cause I stalk him :bounce:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Awesome session Mike strong pressing as always  Tass hes got pics on his profile I know cause I stalk him :bounce:


Thanks mate, felt good on that last set!

Haha and yeah Tass come on check the profile lol! I don't know how to put em on as profile pic or on journal. If you know how to do it on iPad let me know.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Managed it! Used tapatalk app! Cost me 2 fooking quid tho!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great chest workout there mate! I'm doing chest today, had a bad workout last time so i'm determined for a better one today!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the one with the camel. Looks like you're about to murder some fcuker


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good going there Mike,well done!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Great chest workout there mate! I'm doing chest today, had a bad workout last time so i'm determined for a better one today!


Thanks mate, hope your workout goes well!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I like the one with the camel. Looks like you're about to murder some fcuker


Long story I did nearly murder the camels owner cause he tried robbing my camera lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good going there Mike,well done!


Thanks mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick catch up.

Rested Friday as was at hospital for wife's last scan, she's 23 weeks!

Saturday did a circuit which wasn't to bad but I was ****ed and was a bit of a girl, not done one in ages.

Basically it was a light barbell 5kg either side, 3 laps of sport shall to warm up, any upper body exercise x 12 then do a lap, this x 3 then do same with a stomach exercise, then same with lower body exercise, then start again upper body etc etc. any way I managed bout half an hour of this before I nearly passed out!

Sunday had no time as worked straight through all day.

Today had both big toe nails removed so no training, resting with feet up and not sure when I'll be able to squat, hopefully I'll be able to at some point this week but been advised against that and cardio.

Ate better and consciously not ate as much as not been as active. Not sure whether to just start deload week and fit my squat session in when I can.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

why did you need your nails removed? ouch


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> why did you need your nails removed? ouch


Ingrowing pal.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well as I was hobbling around feeling like a cripple I couldn't squat or do any leg work today and I got talked into doing chest with a couple of lads from work I decided I'd do one more heavy ish session and then start my deload tomorrow on deadlifts. Anyway here was my chest session today, totally not a wendlers workout but just what I fancied doing.

Flat bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8 ( this set ****ed me up, 7 on my own then 1 assisted)

140kg x 1

Incline chest press machine plate loaded

40kg either side x 12

50kg either side x 12

50kg either side x 11

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 3

Decline bench press

60kg x 12

90kg x 10

90kg x 13

Gonna try and get up early tomorrow and do my deadlift deload session in garage I think.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Deload

Deadlifts

Warmup

60kg x 5

100kg x 5 x 3

Chins

8,8,8,6

Bent over rows

60kg x 12

80kg x 10 x 2

90kg x 10

Good mornings

Empty bar x 12 x 3

Hanging knee raises

3 x 12


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike, have you seen this for your bb assistance

http://www.jimwendler.com/2011/09/531-and-bodybuilding/


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Mike, have you seen this for your bb assistance
> 
> http://www.jimwendler.com/2011/09/531-and-bodybuilding/


Looks good!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice tass!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Mike, have you seen this for your bb assistance
> 
> http://www.jimwendler.com/2011/09/531-and-bodybuilding/


Thanks Tass looks good, quite similar to the one I'd seen and what I'd been doing. Looks as though I'd been doing a bit to much volume compared to that.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday's deload session

Military press

Warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 5 x 3

Seated db shoulder press

25kg x 12 x 4

Upright rows

40kg x 10 x 3

Barbell curls

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 3

Dips

Bw x 12

Bw+20kg x 12

Bw+40kg x 8

Bw+20kg x 12

Sits ups

3 x 20

40 mins in, out, I'm a celebrity get me out of here!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

your deload on military press is the same as my top set:cursing:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> your deload on military press is the same as my top set:cursing:


Means **** all mate I'm 17 stone so it's all relative! It should be more!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday's deload!

Bench press

Warm up

80kg x 5 x 3 (paused at bottom to see what it was like and make it more interesting)

Incline bench machine

50kg either side x 3 x 12

Incline flys

12.5kg x 4 x 12

Dips

Bw x 12

Bw+20kg x 10

Bw+20kg x 10

Bw x 12

Triceps sore now as done a bit of weighted dips this week. Can't do legs at moment cause f my toes so will have to just pick them up when they feel ok. My deload is over now but I still feel tired so,I'm gonna rest today then try to start again Monday with some heavier stuff. Eating not been to bad either!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

sounds good Mike, always fun to get back to the heavier stuff


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see the plan in action.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Military press session today first day back trying to up the weight slightly.

Military press

Warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 10 ( last rep with a bit of leg drive)

Seated db shoulder press

25kg db 4 sets x 12

Upright rows

40kg x 12

50kg 3 sets x 12

Dips

Bw x 12

Bw x 12

Bw +20kg x 12

Bw +20kg x 12

Bw x 12

Lost momentum a but doing upright rows as was gossiping a bit haha but just did dips and got out of there. Pressing felt ok. Toes aren't to bad so hopefully I'll squat this week. I'm not gonna up the weight on squats as I missed 2 sessions I'll just pick up were I was. Not sure if illhave time to deadlift tomorrow, if not then it will be Thursday.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Strong pressin Mike


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Strong pressin Mike


Cheers mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great lifting there Mike


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Deadlift session week 1 cycle 2

Deadlift

Warm up

60kg x 10

115kg x 5

132.5kg x 5

152.5kg x 13

Pull downs

4 sets x 10 up to full stack

Bent over rows palms down for a change

4 sets x 10 up to 70kg

Good mornings

2 sets with bar

2 sets 5kg either side

15 mins cross trainer

Deadlifts felt good today was really happy with the 13 reps!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

13 reps ! Wow ...Bloody good work Mike

Bet you were breathing a little harder than usual after that lot


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 13 reps ! Wow ...Bloody good work Mike
> 
> Bet you were breathing a little harder than usual after that lot


Got to confess I made a strange girly noise at rep 11 and I definitely saw a few smirks from other lads!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bench press session yesterday dinner

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 10

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 12(racked and unracked myself and all without assistance)

Chest fried after this!

Incline press machine

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 4 sets

Dips

Bw x 4 sets x 12

2 rep improvement on last month at 110kg so programme working! Might rest today and do cross trainer!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No wendlers today just a quick t shirt workout!

Ez barbell curls

Warm up

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

Standing db curls

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

Skullcrushers/narrow grip bench press superset

Warm up

30kg x 20/20

40kg x 10/10

50kg x 10/10

Revere grip tricep press downs

4 sets

That's it lol! Pretty much a rest day.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Off out tonight ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> No wendlers today just a quick t shirt workout!
> 
> Ez barbell curls
> 
> ...


Sunny in your area then Mike:innocent:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Off out tonight ?


Haha I did take the mrs out actually, Chinese and the pub! Tight tshirt lol! Wasn't planned till last minute tho!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Sunny in your area then Mike:innocent:


Haha ****ing down!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Haha ****ing down!


sunny enough for a tight tee after a fluffy gunz session though


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great lifting yet again mike, the deadlifts is very impressive even with the girly noises


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Great lifting yet again mike, the deadlifts is very impressive even with the girly noises


Thanks mate, it's going well at moment and I'm enjoying the training. If my diet was as good as my sessions I'd be flying lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> sunny enough for a tight tee after a fluffy gunz session though


Standard!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Squat session

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

90kg x 5

105kg x 5

120kg x 10

Front squats

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

80kg x 6

60kg x 10

SLDL

4 sets x 12 40kg

Calf raises

4 sets x 10

Was happy with squats as don't feel like I've done em proper in months, had my toes done and before that was stuck with smith machine but today went well. Was hoping to just manage the5 on 120kg but did 10 good reps! Although fronts are still a killer!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely work mate very strong,well done


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Putting some solid work in Mike looks like you're enjoying this simple yet effective routine


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lovely work mate very strong,well done


Cheers mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Putting some solid work in Mike looks like you're enjoying this simple yet effective routine


Thanks Wardy, yeah I am really enjoying it at moment! Like you say it's simple and it feels as though I'm getting results!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Military press session wave 2

Military press

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 3

70kg x 3

80kg x 6 ( there were no 2.5s so these weights had to be rounded up)

Seated db press

25kg db 4 sets x 15

Upright rows

4 sets 50kg x 10

A few sets of raises at the end nothing major.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Gonna train later either bench press or deadlift session not sure yet. Should really be deads but my legs are still ****ed from squatting so might have to bench. Diets been ok, getting better slowly, main problem this week has been I've discovered a new vice! Bagels with Philadelphia and bacon! There awesome and I can't get enough!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bench press session

Did it in my garage as was ****ed at home, fell asleep on couch so couldn't be bothered going gym, didn't expect much was a decent session for a home effort.

Bench press

Warm up

95kg x 3

107.5kg x 3

122.5kg x 8

Incline bench press

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 8

Incline flys

4 x 15kg x 10

Barbell curls

4 sets x 10

Happy with that!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy May day Mike


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Happy May day Mike


Cheers pal


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right quick catch up, no training over bank hol weekend as was on **** for most of it. Friday went out with a few blokes from work, nothing heavy but I'm not exactly a big drinker 6 pints is a lot for me these day. Saturday was a BBQ so lots of beer again and then Sunday was a christening so same again. Loads of crap food as well over the weekend. Rested Monday and then got back inthe gym yesterday! Was ****ed from weekend so not the best didn't exactly have much energy!

Deadlift session

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 10 ( could have done more if it wasn't for lack of energy, didn't feel heavy! Required reps was only 3!)

Lat pull downs(should have been chins!)

4 sets x 10 up to full stack

Bent over rows palms down

4 sets x 10 up tp 80kg

That was it I left the good mornings!

Then a couple of lads were training at tea so I went in with them and set up a chest circuit. 5 exercises pretty light (60kg for bench press for example) and just did 10 reps on each exercise then moved to the next exercise. Prob ended up doing about 6 sets of each exercise so 300 reps in total in about 20 mins.

My suit pants felt tight at the christening, more than normal lol, so cutting a lot of carbs this week and all bread to hopefully loose some bloat for the races this Saturday as I'll be wearing it then.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike, if you are pulling 10 on your final set whilst feeling crap, I reckon you might be lifting too light.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see b/h went well,160x10 lol nice work,nice to train at work


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see b/h went well,160x10 lol nice work,nice to train at work


Yeah it's a big bonus being able to train at work, cheers mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Mike, if you are pulling 10 on your final set whilst feeling crap, I reckon you might be lifting too light.


I've been thinking this to but wendlers does say to start off ''to light'' and I quite like going for reps on last set. I followed what it said by taking my 1rm and using 90% to start with. The stats I used were

Squat 150kg, I reckon it's about same because ivemissed sessions.

Deadlift 200kg, not tried but can't see me pulling much more, maybe 210?

Bench 140kg, I pressed this a few weeks ago but don't reckon I had 150.

Ohp I used 80kg and I know I can get 90 up but I'd never maxed out on this so it was guesswork really.

To be honest I only really class improvements in 10kg jumps, I wouldn't be to bothered about increasing my 1rm by 2.5kg or something like that. It's just how I feel about it, physiological thing I guess.

I reckon after a couple of cycles the reps will drop as the weights increase. I'm not panicking yet.

And when I say I could do more I only mean1 or 2 reps when i feel better.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Mike, if you are pulling 10 on your final set whilst feeling crap, I reckon you might be lifting too light.


Also I've always pyramided by increasing weight and dropping reps but each set was really a work set, with this I still feel fresh after a warm up and 2 sets of 3 reps!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Add weight you pussy


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Add weight you pussy


I've had to many injuries from lifting to heavy to soon!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I've had to many injuries from lifting to heavy to soon!


x2


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work Mike I feel your pain about bank holiday drinking 

You are adding 5kgs to squat/deads each wave yeah?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Just thought i'd drop in to say hi, you've been really supportive on my log and i've just been re-reading yours.

Nice lifts matey.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice work Mike I feel your pain about bank holiday drinking
> 
> You are adding 5kgs to squat/deads each wave yeah?


10kg to squat and deads and 5kg to bench and ohp, that's rights isn't it?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Just thought i'd drop in to say hi, you've been really supportive on my log and i've just been re-reading yours.
> 
> Nice lifts matey.


Thanks mate, I need all the support I can get!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> 10kg to squat and deads and 5kg to bench and ohp, that's rights isn't it?


I think that'll work fine for you and for first few months. Perhaps switch to 5kg on dead/sq and 2.5kg to mp/bench after a few months.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great lifts as usual mike, i think its good to let yor hair down and eat whatever from time to time - it will probably benefit you in the long run


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Missed training yesterday as was on strike/protest at work and felt **** today but it's amazing how good squatting makes you feel.

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

115kg x 3

130kg x 5 ( not great but happy as felt bad all week! Required reps was 3)

Front squats

60kg x 10x 2

70kg x 6

80kg x 6

STDL

4 x 12

Calf raises

3 x 12

Then went back at tea and did a back circuit similar to the chest one I did the other day. This made me feel better as trained ok today and got legs done!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No training today going the races!!!!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great new avi mate, which one is the dog though?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Great new avi mate, which one is the dog though?


Cheeky fooker!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Should be able todo some proper training and eating next couple of weeks as I'm off work quite a bit so can get serious, feel like I've been on and off recently especially with the diet. Far to much drinking and junk food so need to sort that out. This week is 3rd wave so going for 1+ reps with 95% 1rm.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right I'm going doing some ohp in the garage!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Should be able todo some proper training and eating next couple of weeks as I'm off work quite a bit so can get serious, feel like I've been on and off recently especially with the diet. Far to much drinking and junk food so need to sort that out. This week is 3rd wave so going for 1+ reps with 95% 1rm.


dont know about you mate but i find that i hardly eat when im not in work, when in work i no that 10 and 1 is feeding time

but cant seem to stick with it on non working days


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> dont know about you mate but i find that i hardly eat when im not in work, when in work i no that 10 and 1 is feeding time
> 
> but cant seem to stick with it on non working days


That's what I'm like mate i prefer the routine at work but I need to be strict for the next few weeks. Nothing ridiculous just clean it up I've had a couple of weekends out so that messes everything up for me. Drinking, bad food, hangover so more bad food. Just need to get back to normal eating instead of junk.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Ohp session in garage done!

Military press

Warm up

65kg x 5

75kg x 3

82.5kg x 6 ( all strict! )

Military press lighter for reps with hardly any rest in between

50kg x 10 x 4

Upright rows

50kg x 10 x 3

Barbell bicep curls

4 sets x 10

Felt good pressing but in general feeling the weekends drinking and bad diet, also coming down with a cold so didn't push to much volume tonight. Was happy with the session feel like I'm getting stronger each week. Just need to be a bit more committed I've only been getting in the gym 3 times a week instead of 4 so each cycle is taking 5 weeks instead of 4! Got no excuses same as diet, need to knuckle down, eat right, drink less and get in shape. When im in the gym it's all falling into place that's the easy bit!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been slack lately myself mate but time to step it up! Great pressing thats really strong strict press man!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I've been slack lately myself mate but time to step it up! Great pressing thats really strong strict press man!


Strict as in no leg drive but leant back slightly. Cheers mate.

Like you say time to step up!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you finding good size gains as well as strength gains with this routine?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I've gone bigger mate yes, but can't give true reflection yet as its not a clean bilk I've gone bigger as not been eating clean enough but I think I'd gain anyway as I'm gaining strength for reps so size must be a by product in my opinion. That plus the bodybuilding accesories I'm using! I'm seeing good gains on my shoulders at present and deadlifts always give me good depth. I feel like this routine gives me the best of both worlds strength from the 5-3-1 big lifts and some size and shape from the accesories. I don't think I'd enjoy the basic triumvate some are following as I'd get bored and id feel I'd be missing parts of my body out that need work. I'd get bored of dips and chins very quickly! But this is working for me at present and it's easy for me to stick to. One of my biggest problems is I studied sports science at uni and have trained for a while so have a decent knowledge of training imo, I call this a problem cause I'm always looking for the new thing or routine. I change things round to much but because this is someone else's routine, someone tried and tested I'm managing to stick to it. Plus the time factor is massive. My training sessions at work are limited to around 45 mins this is ideal. I'm not saying it will work for you but I'm enjoying it at the moment!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I've gone bigger mate yes, but can't give true reflection yet as its not a clean bilk I've gone bigger as not been eating clean enough but I think I'd gain anyway as I'm gaining strength for reps so size must be a by product in my opinion. That plus the bodybuilding accesories I'm using! I'm seeing good gains on my shoulders at present and deadlifts always give me good depth. I feel like this routine gives me the best of both worlds strength from the 5-3-1 big lifts and some size and shape from the accesories. I don't think I'd enjoy the basic triumvate some are following as I'd get bored and id feel I'd be missing parts of my body out that need work. I'd get bored of dips and chins very quickly! But this is working for me at present and it's easy for me to stick to. One of my biggest problems is I studied sports science at uni and have trained for a while so have a decent knowledge of training imo, I call this a problem cause I'm always looking for the new thing or routine. I change things round to much but because this is someone else's routine, someone tried and tested I'm managing to stick to it. Plus the time factor is massive. My training sessions at work are limited to around 45 mins this is ideal. *I'm not saying it will work for you but I'm enjoying it at the moment*!


Ermmmm this isn't good for commission.... GUARANTEED RESULTS OR YOUR MONEY BACK!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well started my squat session in the garage but then mrs rang me and I had to go and pick her up from Manchester! :cursing: managed to get my heavy squats done which is the important thing and I'll fit the accessory work into other sessions during the week!

Anyway this was it!

Squats

Warm ups

112.5kg x 5

127.5kg x 3

142.5kg x 3

Felt strong and may have risked no. 4 in a cage or rack but only got 2 extendable squat stands in garage so would've had to just dump it onto floor, not best idea, so just stuck to 3. Required reps was only 1 so happy with a triple. Also not much room to go heavier at home now as pretty much all plates used up. May get to 150kg but was struggling to fit them on with collars tonight, it's only a thin bar with small plates so was pretty much all way to end. Not enough room or money for Olympic set yet.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

On a course in Doncaster so training in hotel gym in a bit. Luckily this one isn't to bad, not sure how heavy weights are but plan is to do chest/bench press session with the leg assistance I missed last night plus maybe some cardio. I've got nothing else to do and food is never that healthy on these courses so I could do with burning some cals. Will post session later.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I like your mind set mate,good solid work,then done!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I like your mind set mate,good solid work,then done!


Cheers mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got back.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 12

95kg x 5

112.5kg x 3

127.5kg x 5 ( all no spotter, racked and unracked myself)

Incline db press

4 x 10 x 35kg

Incline flys

4 x 12 x 12.5kg

Dips

Bw 3 x 12

Leg curls lying

4 x 10

Leg ext

3 x 10

Calf raises

4 x 20

15 mins elliptical cross trainer about 160 cals not much but a start on the dreaded cardio!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Mike just been scanning through your journal there looks like your doing great mate I feel reading this pretty motivating im having a rest night tonight but in to do some arms tomorrow my legs are fcuked from last night like!

Well Im defo subbed to this one im surprised theres not many posting in here defo one of the better journals ive read so far ****es all over my shambles lol

good luck mate!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> dont know about you mate but i find that i hardly eat when im not in work, when in work i no that 10 and 1 is feeding time
> 
> but cant seem to stick with it on non working days


Im the same mate! weekends i just eat whenever i feel like but some weekends i have like 1 or 2 big meals each day


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Hi Mike just been scanning through your journal there looks like your doing great mate I feel reading this pretty motivating im having a rest night tonight but in to do some arms tomorrow my legs are fcuked from last night like!
> 
> Well Im defo subbed to this one im surprised theres not many posting in here defo one of the better journals ive read so far ****es all over my shambles lol
> 
> good luck mate!


Thanks mate its good to hear people say stuff like that, keeps me motivated! Gonna hunt your down now!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Thanks mate its good to hear people say stuff like that, keeps me motivated! Gonna hunt your down now!


Nah dont even bother wasting your efforts mate i packed it in ages ago cos I failed massivley keeping it updated lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You seem to spend your life in hotels....what were these 'courses' again? :lol:

Great benching what are your bench pbs outer curiosity mate?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> You seem to spend your life in hotels....what were these 'courses' again? :lol:
> 
> Great benching what are your bench pbs outer curiosity mate?


You sound a bit like the wife, she's not to happy about it lol. This ones only 2 days but I've got another 4 dayer in Oxford in July then I think I'm clear till next year ish? Not sure though lol!

Best I ever managed was a couple of years ago 150kg. Only ever managed it the once, done 140kg a few times before and since, most recently a few weeks ago. When I did my PB I was chasing 160kg (3 and a half plates) but hurt my shoulder and never managed it. Maybe one day if I keep improving I'll get it.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mikemull said:
 

> You sound a bit like the wife, she's not to happy about it lol. This ones only 2 days but I've got another 4 dayer in Oxford in July then I think I'm clear till next year ish? Not sure though lol!
> 
> Best I ever managed was a couple of years ago 150kg. Only ever managed it the once, done 140kg a few times before and since, most recently a few weeks ago. When I did my PB I was chasing 160kg (3 and a half plates) but hurt my shoulder and never managed it. Maybe one day if I keep improving I'll get it.


Im on 80KG for 8 reps agony on the shoulder though so i tend to bench with 2 30kg dbs instead now


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Im on 80KG for 8 reps agony on the shoulder though so i tend to bench with 2 30kg dbs instead now


Gotta be careful, I wasn't I was stupid! Just used to come in and try to do max lifts every week on everything and something had to give. Tore the tendon above my ac joint in my left shoulder. Was knackered for about a year couldn't train lost weight and strength. Had physio, ultrasounds and 2 cortisone injections but it will always be a weak spot I need to be careful of.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> You sound a bit like the wife, she's not to happy about it lol. This ones only 2 days but I've got another 4 dayer in Oxford in July then I think I'm clear till next year ish? Not sure though lol!
> 
> Best I ever managed was a couple of years ago 150kg. Only ever managed it the once, done 140kg a few times before and since, most recently a few weeks ago. When I did my PB I was chasing 160kg (3 and a half plates) but hurt my shoulder and never managed it. Maybe one day if I keep improving I'll get it.


You will do it easy,if you keep the balance correct in your shoulders/rot cuff,your training indicates a fair balance of movements,though a bit of extra rear delt never goes amiss a?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

At the moment I'm not aiming for specific numbers that much, just to keep improving and getting stronger!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> You sound a bit like the wife, she's not to happy about it lol. This ones only 2 days but I've got another 4 dayer in Oxford in July then I think I'm clear till next year ish? Not sure though lol!
> 
> Best I ever managed was a couple of years ago 150kg. Only ever managed it the once, done 140kg a few times before and since, most recently a few weeks ago. When I did my PB I was chasing 160kg (3 and a half plates) but hurt my shoulder and never managed it. Maybe one day if I keep improving I'll get it.


Getting back to close to your best then  You'll have 160 one day mate for sure do you bench PL style with arch/low on chest and drive feet through the lift? That could give you 10kgs straight away!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Getting back to close to your best then  You'll have 160 one day mate for sure do you bench PL style with arch/low on chest and drive feet through the lift? That could give you 10kgs straight away!


Not really mate I just do it bodybuilding style without the arch. Always done it this way for more pec development over 1rm.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Not really mate I just do it bodybuilding style without the arch. Always done it this way for more pec development over 1rm.


Yeah fair enough mate maybe try the PL set up for some low rep sets or a few practice singles one week just to see how you feel. Say do a few singles on 120 with your normal set up then with a PL set up. It might take a few weeks to get used to being arched though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Arched and tuck those shoulders back. Keep them protected. You know what happens otherwise !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Arched and tuck those shoulders back. Keep them protected. You know what happens otherwise !


I've not had an injury yet (touch wood!), well I had bicep tendonitus early in my lifting from doing you've guessed it too many bicep curls :lol: but none apart from that and I like to think I keep form strict on everything I do (not saying you don't Mickey!)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yEAH mIKE. aS wARDY SAYS, SORT OUT YOUR SH1T FORM BRO !!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha my injury was from lifting to much weight to often and not training smart. Also was taking heavy weights straight off racks or heavy dumbells in without any assistance even when going for singles and doubles etc. daft trying to put 100kg in yourself for a1rm seated military press but I tried (and failed lol).

I might try it the way your saying but not 100% sure how even after looking at YouTube vids. Need an idiots guide!!

Was thinking I need to train with my mate and get some lifts videod for critique as my form ain't great on anything I reckon!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cycle 2 wave 3 deadlift session

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 5

142.5 x 5

160kg x 3

180kg x 6 ( required reps 1)

Wide chins

2 x 8

2 x 6

Single arm db rows

4 x 10 x 40kg

Good mornings

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

That was it in and out 40 mins my lower back feels really worked but in a good way and my forearms are pumped I could hardly grip the last sets of db rows even with straps! Happy with that session! Looking forward to a deload!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Whatever you're doing its working mate great reps on 180 thats my target for this wave 6 on 180 but somehow think I will fail miserably! Welldone fella keep it up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Going from strength to strength Mike !!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Whatever you're doing its working mate great reps on 180 thats my target for this wave 6 on 180 but somehow think I will fail miserably! Welldone fella keep it up


Thanks mate, like I've said before I'm really enjoying myself at the moment with this routine and I think that's what's helping me! From what I've read in your journal you've got 6 at 180 in you no dramas!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Going from strength to strength Mike !!!


Cheers Tass, I'm downloading that ripptoe vid as we speak!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well no training today just chilled out, rested up, tidied up and ate plenty food. Was a bit jealous of my mate going to body power expo in Birmingham until he sent me some pics of him with MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI and PHIL HEATH! Now I'm VERY JEALOUS!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Deload week day 1 ohp

Military press

Warm up

30kg x 10

50kg x 5 x 3 sets

Seated db shoulder press

20kg x 10

30kg x 10 x 3 sets

Upright rows

50kg x 10 x 3 sets

60kg x 10

Barbell curls

4 sets

Close grip bench press

3 sets

An hours walk with the dog straight after!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Really good upright rows there mate, bet that made the old traps tingle!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Really good upright rows there mate, bet that made the old traps tingle!


Cheers mate, while its deload week and I'm not pushing the press to hard I have more in the tank for the accessory exercises. I have to be careful though this is one of the exercises I do feel pain in my shoulder with. But I love my traps being pumped up though!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bit ****ed off, ordered a neck harness off eBay, not sure why I'm a hoarder and it was cheap but it's a complete piece of crap so might send it back! Was hoping I could get myself a big mike Tyson neck in the garage haha!! Anyway gonna nip to hospital and see my uncle then drop some crap off at the gym on way back. Then think I'm gonna do a session in garage and give it a good tidy/decluster it's a death trap training in there at the moment! Then take max for a walk again! Productive day or what!! Best laid plans and all that!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Enjoy your day mate - I'm stuck in the office :cursing:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Enjoy your day mate - I'm stuck in the office :cursing:


I'm off most of this week but I'm a proper lazy Cnut, most days off for me involve me being on the couch, feet up and catching up on my sky +!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I live in Scotland we have a sunny hot week ahead and im stuck in an office 9 till 5:30 typical lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:


mikemull said:


> Bit ****ed off, ordered a neck harness off eBay, not sure why I'm a hoarder and it was cheap but it's a complete piece of crap so might send it back! Was hoping I could get myself a big mike Tyson heck in the garage haha!! Anyway gonna nip to hospital and see my uncle then drop some crap off at the gym on way back. Then think I'm gonna do a session in garage and give it a good tidy/decluster it's a death trap training in there at the moment! Then take max for a walk again! Productive day or what!! Best laid plans and all that!!


 :whistling:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :lol: :whistling:


Classic :beer:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well sorted the garage out there's loads more room in there now, makes it a lot easier to train!

Cycle 2 Deload week day 2

Deadlifts

Warm up

70kg x 5

90kg x 5

110kg x 5 x 3 sets

Bent over rows ( no chin bar in garage so did these)

50kg x 10

70kg x 10 x 2 sets

90kg x 10

Single arm db rows

40kg x 10 x 2 sets

50kg x 8

50kg x 10

Good mornings

30kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 2 sets

20 mins cross trainer

Can really feel lower back now, totally agree with Matt now as I've only got a thin bar and small plates so was taking it from about shoe level on the deads as got no blocks or anything to put underneath. Felt heavier than 110kg. Good session though happy with that.

Doubt I'll train tomorrow unless it's cardio as I'm getting a new tattoo.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What ink ya getting?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> What ink ya getting?


I've got a couple of sessions booked over next few months, I've got an angel on top of my arm getting it done into a full sleeve today is forearm getting a lady guadalupe if you heard of that before. All my tats are religious! Apart from the wife's name lol!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I've got a couple of sessions booked over next few months, I've got an angel on top of my arm getting it done into a full sleeve today is forearm getting a lady guadalupe if you heard of that before. All my tats are religious! Apart from the wife's name lol!


Ah right cool sounds sweet I'm really tempted to get a sleeve done and I'm itching to get another done found a cool tribal one on google I really liked but I don't wanna get it incase everyone else starts getting same one :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Ah right cool sounds sweet I'm really tempted to get a sleeve done and I'm itching to get another done found a cool tribal one on google I really liked but I don't wanna get it incase everyone else starts getting same one :lol:


I've got a religious theme so gotta stick with it but really like the Polynesian ones at the mo like what the rocks got! I'd be covered in em if they weren't so ****ing expensive!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Need some more ink myself, i've designed all mine myself and i just haven't had the time to work on anything new.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well turned up at 12 for my tattoo to get ****ed about again! This is the third time this has happened here, problem is he's really good but he's a complete ****!! Anyway gotta go back at 5 as there was a double booking even though this has been booked for months and I rang to confirm on Monday!

Luckily I was prepared as I had my gym stuff and there's a Dw down the road (member of one member of all) so I've been and done my chest. And am I glad I did what a session!

Decided because a, I was ****ed off at being messed about, b, it was a new gym with new people and c, I wanted to try my improved technique with more of an arc in my back, that I would **** the Ddeload off and go for it today!!

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

140kg x 1 (flew up)

150kg x 1 (easyish) matched pb!

160kg f ( it was going up but the fella spotting me used 2 fingers to help me so can't claim a new pb! Gutted!

100kg x 18

Other than the 1 reps it was all racked and unracked and no spotter.

Incline bench press

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 8

100kg x 6

Incline flys

4 sets

Dips

Bw 12,20,15,15

Seated db curls

4 sets

Cable bicep curls

4 sets

Standing calf raises

4 sets

25 mins cross trainer

Really happy with that today I reckon with a spotter who was used to my style I'd have for the 160kg but I'm confident it will come in next few months as part of my programme! Body deserves at least one day off weights now!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Noiceeeeeeeee Mike matched pb and more to come me thinks! You might just be one of the biggest natty benchers on the forum yaknow  160 will come in a few weeks I reckon and longterm target has gotta be 180!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work mate,great benching,get me chicken tikka sorted then i better up my game as you're close on my heals,,,,,,,,there may be a delay,so i recon you may be the one in the lead soon!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome lifts again there mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:



> Noiceeeeeeeee Mike matched pb and more to come me thinks! You might just be one of the biggest natty benchers on the forum yaknow  160 will come in a few weeks I reckon and longterm target has gotta be 180!


Cheers mate, think I need to keep up what I'm doing, like I keep saying I'm enjoying my training at the moment. Wish my deads and squats would catch up. Been thinking about goals recently and what I've thought is this, bench short term 160kg end of year 180kg. Ohp short term 90kg end of year 100kg. Squat short term 160kg end of year 180kg. Dead short term 220kg end of year 240kg. Not sure if it will happen but I just wanna improve slowly and safely! Bit poor that my squats and bench are the same, sort that out mike!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're just a fcuking strong presser !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Cheers mate, think I need to keep up what I'm doing, like I keep saying I'm enjoying my training at the moment. Wish my deads and squats would catch up. Been thinking about goals recently and what I've thought is this, bench short term 160kg end of year 180kg. Ohp short term 90kg end of year 100kg. Squat short term 160kg end of year 180kg. Dead short term 220kg end of year 240kg. Not sure if it will happen but I just wanna improve slowly and safely! Bit poor that my squats and bench are the same, sort that out mike!!


Goals look good mate if you hit them by end of year youll be laughing! But like tass says youre just a strong presser. Some guy in my last comp broke records with a 215 bench and only (i say only) had a 230 squat. Youre just a bench master dont knock it!

I hate to.ask but were you a t shirt trainer before or have you always done squat and deads?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:



Wardy21 said:


> Goals look good mate if you hit them by end of year youll be laughing! But like tass says youre just a strong presser. Some guy in my last comp broke records with a 215 bench and only (i say only) had a 230 squat. Youre just a bench master dont knock it!
> 
> I hate to.ask but were you a t shirt trainer before or have you always done squat and deads?


ooooooooooooooooooow! :nono:

:loloes'nt matter with that bench!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :lol:
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooow! :nono:
> 
> :loloes'nt matter with that bench!


Bench is King you're right there :beer: :beer:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Goals look good mate if you hit them by end of year youll be laughing! But like tass says youre just a strong presser. Some guy in my last comp broke records with a 215 bench and only (i say only) had a 230 squat. Youre just a bench master dont knock it!
> 
> I hate to.ask but were you a t shirt trainer before or have you always done squat and deads?


No mate to be fair I've always squatted, only really got into deadlifting say last 3 years or so. My thighs have always responded well and any training at all they grow, always had big thighs! My calves are another story all together! Most of the gyms I've trained at 140kg squat was a big weight so my PB 180 ( in knee wraps) was a good number but when I came on here I realised my numbers weren't in a good ratio!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No weights today just chilled out in the sun!!! Fat looks better brown! :thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

My new tattoo done yesterday


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Took a pic this morning before breakfast, think I'm growing but need to lose body fat!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

The reason I'm not as tanned as I should be!!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> View attachment 84504
> 
> 
> Took a pic this morning before breakfast, think I'm growing but need to lose body fat!


You're a big ole unit for a natty. Not actually carrying thaaaaaat much fat considering what weight you've got up to! I reckon half a stone lost and abs would be showing


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> View attachment 84503
> 
> 
> My new tattoo done yesterday


The bloke finally finished it then :lol: looks nicely done though


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> You're a big ole unit for a natty. Not actually carrying thaaaaaat much fat considering what weight you've got up to! I reckon half a stone lost and abs would be showing


Thanks mate, tbf it was a good light and I'd not ate so stomach was looking flat! Weighed myself as well after just a couple of glasses of water, no food, was 17 stone 7! Happy to be bigger but just makes me feel weak for my size on squats and deads compared to the likes of Ewan, josh and rick etc. ah well! Never gonna be happy that's the name of the game!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Squat deload session later! And some *Cardio!!*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I love that doggy


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Speaking of growing, the wife's not doing a bad job either lol!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Thanks mate, tbf it was a good light and I'd not ate so stomach was looking flat! Weighed myself as well after just a couple of glasses of water, no food, was 17 stone 7! Happy to be bigger but just makes me feel weak for my size on squats and deads compared to the likes of Ewan, josh and rick etc. ah well! Never gonna be happy that's the name of the game!


Yeah still I was expecting more of a flabby mess with you being that heavy! I wouldn't worry your lifts are improving nicely mate (and they are bang on the gear sssshhhhhhh :whistling: )


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I love that doggy


He's a cheeky git stealing my sun lounger!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeeez Mike I feel like I know you so well don't start getting your old baby pics out next :lol:

Looks like shes ready to pop though mate how far gone?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Jeeez Mike I feel like I know you so well don't start getting your old baby pics out next :lol:
> 
> Looks like shes ready to pop though mate how far gone?


She's due 8th August so still bout 10 weeks. Haha I keep telling her she's swallowed a beach ball! She's not impressed!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah still I was expecting more of a flabby mess with you being that heavy! I wouldn't worry your lifts are improving nicely mate (and they are bang on the gear sssshhhhhhh :whistling: )


I'm 6ft 1 so I'd look silly if I was much lighter, think most of my weight is in my **** and thighs! I put this down to squats and not pies :whistling:

Yeah all I want is gradual improvement! My eagerness for being leaner is coming from my wife wanting one of those photos of me with the baby, with no top on, skinto skin contact! Gotta be in better shape for that!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Planning BBQ and a few drinks later!!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Planning BBQ and a few drinks later!!!!


I just had a work BBQ had 2 burgers in buns, 2 bangers in buns and 3 frying steaks (1 in a bun) went down a treat  Did manage to avoid the bottles of beer going around as I'm doing deadlifts later though lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I just had a work BBQ had 2 burgers in buns, 2 bangers in buns and 3 frying steaks (1 in a bun) went down a treat  Did manage to avoid the bottles of beer going around as I'm doing deadlifts later though lol


Good luck with that after all that food! Just done a couple of burgers in buns, sausages, lamb kebabs and some broccoli to make it healthy lol. Just enjoying a few beers and that bottle of wine in the fridge keeps winking at me!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Squat deload session from this afternoon

30 mins exercise bike

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5 x 2 sets

Leg press

3 sets x 10

Leg ext

3 sets x 10

Leg curls

4 sets x 10

Calf raises

4 sets x 10

10 mins cross trainer


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Loving the weather again, gonna chill out in the sun and fancy a gym session. Trained everything so might just do some cardio, abs and just play around with what weights take my fancy. Then probably BBQ again later!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Loving the weather again, gonna chill out in the sun and fancy a gym session. Trained everything so might just do some cardio, abs and just play around with what weights take my fancy. Then probably BBQ again later!


Arms for T shirt!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well spent the day chilling in the sun, went the park with my mrs then did some shopping and a pub lunch. By the time I got to train to be honest I couldn't be bothered so just went through motions for bout half an hour till dog overheated and I needed to go sort him out, tbh honest I was glad for an excuse as I had no enthusiasm I should have trained this morning before I went out. Here's what I did anyway, did plenty reps and nothing to write home about weight wise. Just a few things that might be getting ignored a bit. Trained in garage. Pretty much a pump up session.

Rotator warm up exercises

Incline bench press

4 sets

Shrugs

4 sets

Barbell curls

4 sets

3 rounds on punch bag 1 min rounds

This is where I got interrupted thankfully as I was knackered!

Did 2 sets of abs in between each exercise

Feel like I've done a lot this week in what was meant to be a deload week hopefully that won't hinder my next 4 week block. Day off weights tomorrow might try and squeeze a cross trainer session in in the morning before work, then start my 1st phase on Monday with either ohp or deads depending on which body part feels freshest.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

25 mins on cross trainer fasted before breakfast this morning! I wish I didn't have to work so early most days and I'd do this regularly!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

You've got a very good frame mike, very broad shoulders no wonder you're so good at pressing!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Si Train said:


> You've got a very good frame mike, very broad shoulders. Are you any good at kissing? :wub:


Looks like you gotta fan Mike


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick catch up, couldn't sleep Sunday because of the heat so been shattered all week because of it but trained anyway, took it out of me and effected my sessions though!

Monday

Ohp session cycle 3 wave 1

Military press

Warm up

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 11

Seated db press

25kg x 12 x 4 sets

Upright rows

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8 x 2 sets

Rear delt raises

15kg x 10 x 3 sets ( feel like I need to do some rear delts to even out shoulder work)

Good session but tweaked back a bit on ohp

Tuesday deadlift session

Deadlifts

Warm up

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 10( form felt off and was concentrating on back which made form worse, plus the heat!)

Wide pull downs

4 sets x 10

Machine rows ( did these instead of db rows and g.m. To save my lower back as it was sore from the tweak yesterday p

Is poor form on deads)

4 sets x 10 narrow

4 sets x 10 wide

Hopefully my back will be ok and not hurt it much.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You have very soild 'off' days :lol:

I know what you mean about deadlift form. It seems to be if my hammies aren't fully recovered I get crappy leg drive and up up back lifting it which always annoys me after :cursing:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Looks like you gotta fan Mike


Tass you'll scare him off and my journal will be back to just you and Wardy again! Or is this what you want? :innocent:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bench press session from yesterday 31/5/12 still feeling really tired and not caught up on that missed nights sleep.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

90kg x 5

105kg x 5

120kg x 10 (weight/rep PB) racked myself, no spotter

Incline press machine plate loaded

40kg either side 4 sets x 10

Incline flys

12.5kg 4 sets x 12

Dips

Bw 4 sets x 12

Captains chair

4 x 12

Decided to pick my battle with this session so pushed that last set on bench for max reps then didn't push for to much weight on the accessories, light flys and didn't add any weight to the dips as I was really feeling it on that 10th rep on 120!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice work Mike


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Tass you'll scare him off and my journal will be back to just you and Wardy again! Or is this what you want? :innocent:


Wardy told me to say it. Not sure of his plan ...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Wardy told me to say it. Not sure of his plan ...


Yeah go away Si train me and Tass found Mike


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah go away Si train me and Tass found Mike


Haha don't worry you 2 were my first you broke me in!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Squat session cycle 3 week 1 - 2/6/12

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

115kg x 5

130kg x 10

Front squats

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

Db. Stiff leg dead lifts

4 sets x 12

Calf raises

4 sets x 15

Felt ok today, very hot and stuffy in the gym but enjoyed squatting!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good numbers there bro,tis hot though!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good numbers there bro,tis hot though!


Oh! It ain't half hot mum:thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nothing to report today, no training and plenty junk food! Gonna try and eat better tomorrow and get a session in even though it's a bank hol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't end up training yesterday was busy doing the friends and family thing.

Trained in work today with a few lads but it's always an ego session with them.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 12

90kg x 10

120kg x 8

140kg x 4

120kg x 8

120kg x 6

Incline bench machine

40kg e/s x 10

50kg e/s x 10 x 2 sets

Ez curls/dips/leg raises

3 sets

Ego session, not to impressed just couldn't help myself at work. Back to wendlers tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Couldn't fit a session in today as went hospital with the mrs this morning, then to clinic to check on my toes, then a bit more tattooing done on my arm. Back in work tomorrow so will train at dinner time, not the end of the world I'm in everyday this week now so should still fit all my sessions in.

Been thinking a lot recently about my diet and how it will effect my training and strength gains. It's been quite slack of late, not like man vs food or supersize me by any means but still slack nonetheless and I attribute some of my strength gains to the higher calories and carb intake. So what I need to do is plan and stick to a diet that allows me to continue gaining strength and try to lose body fat at the same time.

Cardio is an obvious answer but I start work at 7 most day so am up at 5.30, fitting it in b4 this will be a major struggle. I work long hours and by the time I get home I want to chill out and eat my tea with the mrs. On days that I finish early or start later I must make a big effort to fit it in. Also Ewan has recommended doing heavy cardio such as farmers walks etc. I struggle for kit/equipment to do this but I reckon I could do this with some 50kg dbs and some sprints.

The main thing I need to do that I never have is work out my calorie/macro needs and plan a daily diet. Initially I'll just slightly reduce carbs trying to keep the calories the same by increasing protein and fats, if this doesn't have the desired effect I'll reduce calories. I'll have to judge the outcome by looking at strength gains as opposed to fat loss.

My other problem that I aim to address is preparation, I need to make efforts to prepare all my food the night before for work so that I'm not taking the easy option of cerial or buttys which I do at the moment.

I'm gonna try and work out a diet then post it on here to see what you fellas think. Any advice/criticism is welcome.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike, you should keep the protein high and constant and then you can play with the fats/carbs.

Hill sprints for the cardio


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Mike, you should keep the protein high and constant and then you can play with the fats/carbs.
> 
> Hill sprints for the cardio


This is what I'm thinking, I'm gonna do some low intensity stuff on training days as I've got a cross trainer in my garage and some heavy stuff such as hill sprints, farmers walks on non weight training days.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I like my rowing machine for cardio Mike, as there is little joint stress involved which is handy when you weigh a bit lol.

Diet wise, I'm with Tass on this. I eat as much protein as I like and just juggle the carbs and fats to find calorie totals for cutting and bulking. Just above and below 4000 calories seems to be the area that works best for me.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I like my rowing machine for cardio Mike, as there is little joint stress involved which is handy when you weigh a bit lol.
> 
> Diet wise, I'm with Tass on this. I eat as much protein as I like and just juggle the carbs and fats to find calorie totals for cutting and bulking. Just above and below 4000 calories seems to be the area that works best for me.


Thanks mate, how much do you weigh at the moment?

Yeah I'm pretty sure you and Tass are both right, I just need to plan what my body needs and stick to it. That's why I wanted tass's programme, I won't be posting my diet up all time I'll just workout one that seems ok and try to stick to it. If I can crack it mon-fri I can enjoy some good grub and a drink at weekends!

I fukcing hate cardio lol! But when I've got the cross trainer at home I've no excuses I should be shredded lol!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My fitness pal is also quite popular


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How does this look? I really need help!

Breakfast

4 whole eggs boiled or scrambled

1/2 tin beans

2 whole meal toast with olive spread

2 coffees

Approx cals 954

Protein 55

Carbs 67

Fat 52

Mid morning

4 weetabix with semi skimmed milk

Protein shake 50g whey

Apple

Banana

Cals 892

Protein 75

Carbs 127

Fats 9

Post workout

Protein shake 50g whey

Banana

Cals 330

Protein 50

Carbs 29

Fat 2

Lunch

Meat - turkey/chicken/steak

Veg

Apple

Cals 351

Protein 55

Carbs 25

Fat 3 *

Dinner

Meat

Veg

Cals 269

Protein 54

Carbs 6

Fat 3

Tea

4 eggs whole boiled/scrambled

1/2 tin beans

Cals 702

Protein 54

Carbs 54

Fat 30

Totals

Cals 3498

Protein 342

Carbs 307

Fat *99


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks okay.

For your last meal, try and keep the carbs low. drop the eggs and beans replace with some slow-release protein like cottage cheese or quark (choc-orange protein mousse)

Run it for a couple of weeks and adjust as necessary


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I find that the hardest part of working out a diet is coming up with something you can stick with day in day out. I keep mine simple. I have 3 shakes and 3 meals. I split 1kg of meat/fish/chicken between the 3 meals and have 40/50g of carbs with each one. If I'm bulking I'll add snacks. If I'm dieting I'll drop either a meal or a shake a day. I always have a cheat day every 10 days or so - or when I feel like it tbh. I can follow this because it is simple. I'm around the 240lbs mark at the minute having just dropped a bit of weight on my cut.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

That sounds good from both of you!

Thanks


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

hows it going mate? just popping in to check youve been hard at it while iv been away. deadlift 160kg x 10 is a bad day then obviously thing aint too bad


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I find that the hardest part of working out a diet is coming up with something you can stick with day in day out. I keep mine simple. I have 3 shakes and 3 meals. I split 1kg of meat/fish/chicken between the 3 meals and have 40/50g of carbs with each one. If I'm bulking I'll add snacks. If I'm dieting I'll drop either a meal or a shake a day. I always have a cheat day every 10 days or so - or when I feel like it tbh. I can follow this because it is simple. I'm around the 240lbs mark at the minute having just dropped a bit of weight on my cut.


Very good advice, this is what i tend to try to stick to also.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Mike I would have more kcals after your workout personally instead of 2 crappy little meals split after your workout how about just one big meal straight after workout?

Also I've been thinking about getting one of these myself (maybe not the 18kg one but the 10kg one) weighted vests they're great to use for hill sprints etc and even walking the dog burns a shed loads of kcalories and build up conditioning when you're wearing 3 stone vest around you!

http://www.centurion-rugby.co.uk/pages/product.aspx?productId=500


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well it just reminds me that i should stick to my own advice mate!!!!lol

Carbs early in the day,reducing with each meal throughout the day and protien increasing,until your last meal as tass said.quark/cottage cheese or a steak(yes a steak),all slow release to feed as you sleep.It is worth noting that Gi of foods can be altered for the slower release by the addition of evoo/complex carbs to the same meal.

Post workout shake to have 50g carbs and 100g whey,with some simple carbs too-honey is good or glucose powder to drive nutrients into stores,as an option to replenish you could forget simple carbs and add tbsp MCT oil,it will enter excluding endocrine system as fast or faster and is superior ,in many ways,for glycogen uptake(ignore the keto diet bit for your needs)

One day i will practice what i preach!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well it just reminds me that i should stick to my own advice mate!!!!lol
> 
> Carbs early in the day,reducing with each meal throughout the day and protien increasing,until your last meal as tass said.quark/cottage cheese or a steak(yes a steak),all slow release to feed as you sleep.It is worth noting that Gi of foods can be altered for the slower release by the addition of evoo/complex carbs to the same meal.
> 
> ...


Sorry what's evoo?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Hey Mike I would have more kcals after your workout personally instead of 2 crappy little meals split after your workout how about just one big meal straight after workout?
> 
> Also I've been thinking about getting one of these myself (maybe not the 18kg one but the 10kg one) weighted vests they're great to use for hill sprints etc and even walking the dog burns a shed loads of kcalories and build up conditioning when you're wearing 3 stone vest around you!
> 
> http://www.centurion-rugby.co.uk/pages/product.aspx?productId=500


I like the idea but not the price!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wendlers cycle 3 wave 2

Ohp day

Military press

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 3

70kg x 3

80kg x 6

Seated db shoulder press

25kg x 12 x 4 sets

Upright rows

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 6 x 2 sets

Rear delt raises

12.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10 x 2 sets

That's it, not bad but felt like I'd have done better if I'd not benched the other day. My silly session effected today's real one. Note to self, just say no!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I like the idea but not the price!


Heres a 12kg one for just over £30 mate http://www.amazon.co.uk/RDX-Weighted-Jacket-Training-Exercise/dp/B005GW465W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339097209&sr=8-1


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Sorry what's evoo?


Extra virgin olive oil mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I forgot to put this link in for you too!!!!!!http://www.mynchen.demon.co.uk/Ketogenic_diet/Supplements/MCT_oil.htm


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Extra virgin olive oil mate


So would I use this to cook my food in or a spoon into my shake?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rest day today so done 25 mins on cross trainer before breakfast. No weights, joints feeling stiff and a little bit sore today knees, elbows and shoulders! Rest day will do me good! Been told that work has got a new hammer strength squat rack so this will help my leg sessions when I'm in work. Think I'll be using this tomorrow hopefully! Can't see me having to queue for it as no one else really does there legs much, unless some pencil necks curling in it!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Can't see me having to queue for it as no one else really does there legs much, unless some pencil necks curling in it!


How can they be if you're not there yet


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Never cook with it as BP too low,add to salad/shakes/jackets etc mate,great stuff.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Squat session cycle 3 wave 2

Squats

Warmup

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

120kg x

140kg x 3 ( left it at required reps as knees were killing me and really stiff!)

Leg ext 3 sets x 15 to try toward knees up

Front squats

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

60kg x 12

Calf raises

4 sets x 15

Db sldl

3 x 15

Was happy with weight but not reps on squats, it felt like I had more but knees were really killing me I think I need to spend some time warming up on bike then light ext before doing heavy squats! Trouble is in work I don't have time!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good work Mike,

Looks like your Squats are coming on massively mate!

Nice work overal it looks like keep it up man!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I often get trouble with knees!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good work Mike,
> 
> Looks like your Squats are coming on massively mate!
> 
> Nice work overal it looks like keep it up man!


Cheers mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wendlers

Cycle 3 wave 2

Bench press session

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

100kg x 3

115kg x 3

130kg x 8 ( with a spotter for last 2)

Incline bench press

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

Pec dec

4 sets

Dips

Bw x 15

+10kg x 12

+20kg x 10

Bw x 15

Not a bad session was gon a just do cardio but decided to bench, felt ok on 130 but again if I'd not done the ego session earlier in week I reckon I might have had 10 in me. Joints are starting to get sore as I've already said I'm looking forward to deload after next week!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Wendlers
> 
> Cycle 3 wave 2
> 
> ...


strong pressing as always michael


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheers mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Started a new thread as I want an opinion on this?

I'm planning to do some early morning fasted cardio but really struggle in the mornings so am looking for a fat burner/stimulant to help me through it,wake me up and help me drop fat?

What do you guys recommend?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/182208-what-supplement-before-early-morning-cardio.html


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, up at 5.05 then pint of water, multi vit, black rocket fuel coffee and 5.30 20 mins on cross trainer fasted. First time I've done it so will start at 20 for now. Hopefully get a deadlift session in later and do 20 mins cardio after that as I'm finishing work at dinner time today. Will update with progress later, now for a big brekky!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just ordered some elite nutrition ultimate weight loss stack, not normally one for fat burners but I think these with the rocket fuel should give me a kick in the mornings to do cardio and preworkout as well.

Gonna try these and see if they help.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Just ordered some elite nutrition ultimate weight loss stack, not normally one for fat burners but I think these with the rocket fuel should give me a kick in the mornings to do cardio and preworkout as well.
> 
> Gonna try these and see if they help.


If you get on with them Mike, I can send you a load. The crash is too harsh for me on them.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> If you get on with them Mike, I can send you a load. The crash is too harsh for me on them.


Cheers mate, bit gutted you said that though I've been reading there's no crash! What dosage you recommend? 1 before training?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Different stims affect people in different ways.

I'd try one to begin with and see how you go.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Deadlift session today, didn't feel to up for it till I actually started deadlifting and the weights seemed easier than normal which was nice!! Decent session all in all but was ****ed after deads and grip was gone even with straps!

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

130kg x 3

150kg x 3

170kg x 10

Wide chins

10,7,7

Wide pull downs

3 sets

Single arm db rows

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 8

Hyper extensions/ghr ( bit of both really

3 sets x 10

20 mins on recumbent exercise bike at low intensity.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Gravity was at its lowest today bud!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

10 on 170 hell to the yeah Mike great deadlifting!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> 10 on 170 hell to the yeah Mike great deadlifting!


Thanks pal, just felt good!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wendlers cycle 3 wave 3 13/6/12

Ohp session yesterday

Rotator cuff warm up

Military press

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

90kg x 2

80kg x 5

(first heavy lift should have been 85kg x max reps but there was no 2.5 plates so had to jump to 90 and managed only 2 so went back to 80 and did 5)

Standing db press (no bench free)

25kg x 12 x 4 sets

Rear delt raises

4 x 12

Upright rows

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

That is all!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Seems a lot realy,but it is supposed to work well,cannot see need for upright rows too:confused1:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Those Military Presses look good mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Seems a lot realy,but it is supposed to work well,cannot see need for upright rows too:confused1:


Not sure mate, I'm guessing the trap work is to help deadlifts.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Those Military Presses look good mate


Thanks


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No weights today just cardio

20 mins cross trainer

Some sprint reps. 15 reps in total.

Then some improvised farmers walks, I used 2 reebok bars with 40kg on each and just walked round sports hall as fast as I could for as long as I could hold them and it wasn't very long! Really hard to balance and get hand position right. 5 reps in total.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Whats your 1rm push press Mikey


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Whats your 1rm push press Mikey


Not sure mate I've never really tried, the 90kg military press was my best strict ohp so far but with a push press and some leg drive I don't know I'm confident of 100kg.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Not sure mate I've never really tried, the 90kg military press was my best strict ohp so far but with a push press and some leg drive I don't know I'm confident of 100kg.


I think Ewens best strict is about 95 and he push presses 120+ so.i reckon you could push press way over 100 but its just getting the technique right.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do some strongman novice comps M


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Do some strongman novice comps M


I've thought about it but in comparison to other blokes my size, my pressing is ok but squatting and deadlifting isn't up to it! I've never tried any of the events, I did a homemade farmers walk yesterday and was awful at it lol! The closest gym with that kind of equipment is about 35 miles away! Who knows maybe in the future when my lifts improve!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tired and sore today, upper lats sore, groin feels tight and I think I pulled my ass doing those sprints so listen to body and rest today! Hopefully get a session tomorrow depending on recovery either squat or bench. Just woke up from a power nap and I'm starving!! Need some food!

Gonna go pick an exercise bike I won on eBay up later before the football, another addition to the garage and only 20 quid!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Tired and sore today, upper lats sore, groin feels tight and I think I pulled my ass doing those sprints so listen to body and rest today! Hopefully get a session tomorrow depending on recovery either squat or bench. Just woke up from a power nap and I'm starving!! Need some food!
> 
> Gonna go pick an exercise bike I won on eBay up later before the football, another addition to the garage and only 20 quid!


It's you?I should have put a reserve on it!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It's you?I should have put a reserve on it!!


Didn't recognise you I would have come in for a beer and a bite!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right, feel a bit better today, the bottle of wine probably numbed some of my aches last night! Groins are still tight so am planning a bench session today I think I'll be aiming for max reason around 140kg I've not checked yet though.

Main point of post is to wish Ewan good luck today and matt good luck tomorrow in there comps!

Good luck fellas hope you lift a ****ing house!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do they read this?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Didn't recognise you I would have come in for a beer and a bite!


Did you come to Southend for it?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Do they read this?


No that is why he posted it here:rolleyes:

You on drugs?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No that is why he posted it here:rolleyes:
> 
> You on drugs?


Well, yes actually. I thought it was only me you and wardy in here


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bench press session

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

140kg x 5 ( 4 + 1 with spotter)

Incline press machine

40kg e/s x 12

50kg e/s x 10 x 2 sets

50kg e/s x 6

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 3 sets

Dips

Bw x 12

+10kg x 12

+20kg x 10 x 2 sets


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Well, yes actually. I thought it was only me you and wardy in here


Of course they look in,Mike is a gooden coming on well!The fact they do not post with these guys means nothing,they look at loads mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm a quiet reader these days , I seem to get sucked into the sh1t and skim read quality journals , this has the ingredients of a cracking journal mike and big thanks for the good luck .

As for your gym lifts and strongman I wouldn't gauge your natural strongman ability by your gym strength best thing you can do is travel the 35 miles and have a go , its all down to how much of which type of fibres your genetics dictate .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

To be fair, I didn't write good luck in my journal to say whether they read it or not it was just a genuine good luck message and I put it on both there journals and left them a message as well in case they didn't read this.

Both of them did great and should be proud of there performance in the comps!

Anyway back to me lol, just had my weetabix I'm planning on squatting in the garage later before work. Went to flicks last night and my pants felt a bit loser around the waist so maybe eating a bit better mon-fri and the bits of cardio I'm doing are making a difference, when I weighed myself I was about the same weight as normal so this is a good start.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Well, yes actually. I thought it was only me you and wardy in here


Ewen doesn't have time for us natties Mike :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Ewen doesn't have time for us natties Mike :lol:


Yeah ****ing natty scum I think was the comment he uses in your journal mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:



> Bench press session
> 
> Bench press
> 
> ...


Strong bench day as usual mate! I forget did you do 150 and fail 160 1rm a few weeks back or did you get 160? I reckon once you've nailed 5 on 140 you've got 160


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Strong bench day as usual mate! I forget did you do 150 and fail 160 1rm a few weeks back or did you get 160? I reckon once you've nailed 5 on 140 you've got 160


Yeah I failed the 160 mate, I reckon it's not far away but im gonna be patient as when I went for the begone it had a knock on effect on the Reston that weeks training, I felt somewhen I did my ohp and proper bench sessions. I think ifistick to this routine then somewhere down the line I won't be going for 1 rep on it'll be going formal reps on it! Well that's the plan hopefully! As long as I still feel I'm gaining I'm gonna stick to this routine!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Yeah I failed the 160 mate, I reckon it's not far away but im gonna be patient as when I went for the begone it had a knock on effect on the Reston that weeks training, I felt somewhen I did my ohp and proper bench sessions. I think ifistick to this routine then somewhere down the line I won't be going for 1 rep on it'll be going formal reps on it! Well that's the plan hopefully! As long as I still feel I'm gaining I'm gonna stick to this routine!


Yeah defo the way mate I've not done a 1rm since my last comp, going for reps PBs is the best way to avoid injury!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking good Mike, Very strong indeed. I hope one day to be benching 160 plus to, even if it's in 20 years time. Still 10 years away from the start off my prime.

You seem to be a naturally very good bencher, What height are you I assume you got small leaves for that, you should be a goo squatter to. :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm lower than natty scum


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Squat session in garage today

Squats

Warm up

50kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 5

125kg x 3

147.5kg x 3 ( should have been 150kg but couldn't fit any more on my small bar, I've exhausted the garage for heavy squats now unless I get an Olympic setup)

Front squats

Warm up

50kg x 10

70kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 5 ( PB I think)

Stiff leg deadlifts

4 sets very light as legs where still tight from those ****ing sprints in my Jamie's and groins

Calf raises

5 sets


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Looking good Mike, Very strong indeed. I hope one day to be benching 160 plus to, even if it's in 20 years time. Still 10 years away from the start off my prime.
> 
> You seem to be a naturally very good bencher, What height are you I assume you got small leaves for that, you should be a goo squatter to. :thumb:


I'm 6ft 1 mate so got pretty long levers, must just be a decent bencher.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I videod my lifts today but not sure who to upload them, Tass your the expert do I have to put them on YouTube? Can I do it from my iPad or do I have to do it on my laptop?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

147.5kg pt 1






Pt 2






Front squat 90kg x 5


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

To embed them on here Mike, click the icon the looks like a piece of film, and paste the url in.

Nice work. You couldn't fit another weight on that back squat. hahaha. Time for Oly setup

Knees cave in a bit (on both squats). Keep them shoved out.

Good stuff


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Agree with Tass on both there mike.

Looking good though mate, Hoping to do a session this week myself if possible.

Those front squats looked easy enough.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> 147.5kg pt 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did I miss in part 1? :lol:

Both didn't look too bad mate like Tass says emphasise keeping knees out if possible. On your fronts I think you could bring your stance in a bit narrower which might help keep knees out too.

Looks like you've got more there with both though...coming along nicely!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> To embed them on here Mike, click the icon the looks like a piece of film, and paste the url in.
> 
> Nice work. You couldn't fit another weight on that back squat. hahaha. Time for Oly setup
> 
> ...


How would I correct this with the knees?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Could be tight (or maybe weak) adductors (might be abductors)

The muscles on the insides of the thighs. Stretch those mothers out.

Squat down, put elbows on inside of knees and press to stretch.

Then again, they might be fine, and you might just need to improve tech. Really think about keeping them shoved out throughout the lift


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No training today was teaching at work so I didn't have any chance to eat properly and didn't really prep well. I wouldn't say I've eaten that badly just to much bread! My fat burners have arrived so will start them tomorrow and see how they are. Planning to do some morning cardio so will need the caffeine! Then deadlifts at dinner going for max reps on 190kg should be interesting!

Signed up for a new gym today been sick of dw for a while and fancied a change, this one opens 28th August but I've got a pre-opening deal of £10 a month. Looks ago dumbells go to 75kg so I'll see if anyone lifts them!

http://www.xercise4less.co.uk/online/wigan-gym-0

Oh and the wife's joined as well.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bargain


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squats looks like your quads are actually weaker than you think , try a wider stance mate and slow the negative down and drive up through heels .

front squats maybe a touch too wide practice doing a frog type squat so feet close then squat down un weighted pushing knees out you will see the action you need to implement into your squats .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> squats looks like your quads are actually weaker than you think , try a wider stance mate and slow the negative down and drive up through heels .
> 
> front squats maybe a touch too wide practice doing a frog type squat so feet close then squat down un weighted pushing knees out you will see the action you need to implement into your squats .


Cheers, will try.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Deadlift session

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

130kg x 5

160kg x 3

190kg x 4

If my squat form is poor my dead form must be awful, as much as I try I seem to always do most of it with back and not use legs enough!

Wide chins

8,8,6

Wide pull downs

3 sets

Machine rows

3 sets wide

3 sets narrow

Not a bad session really could feel my lats at the end. Didn't do gm as I'd done max reps on 190 felt I deserved a break. Maybe could have got the 5th rep but didn't wanna risk it I'm quite happy with 4. Bit paranoid now about my technique on all my lifts, worried my knees are gonna buckle squatting and I always worry about my deadlifts as its mainly done just with my back! Will try to work a bit on it on my deload week, which I'm really looking forward to now!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

them deload weeks are a god send .

dont fret over form so it stops you but just be more mindful mate , your moving some decent weight so getting form right now will bump your 1rm well up with just a few tweaks .

it sounds like hip mobility needs the most work mate , lots of hip stretching and get a foam roller :thumbup1:

good session though .


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Deadlift session
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


strong deadlifting mate, but your right to want to sort your form out if you think its off(especially at that weight) get a vid of your next dl sesh ,post it and wait for everyone to rip you a new a$$hole:lol: but i wouldnt bother filming your deload week because its alot easier to keep form with lighter weights


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I've no doubt I'll get the **** ripped out of my form!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> I've no doubt I'll get the **** ripped out of my form!


haha but in a good way mate .

i would film the deload week deadlifts .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Who gives a sh1t though. It's for your own benefit


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I've no doubt I'll get the **** ripped out of my form!


when i can deadlift 190kg x 4 then maybe il rip the pi$$ :lol:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good stuff there mike! Can i ask which belt you are using?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Good stuff there mike! Can i ask which belt you are using?


Just a bog standard belt I got for Christmas when I was 16 lol think it was a tenner, I should invest in a good one!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice going Mike 4 x 190 is pretty solid work! Be good to see your tech I'm sure its not that bad... Rick on here basically back lifts on the deads and has pulled 290 lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice going Mike 4 x 190 is pretty solid work! Be good to see your tech I'm sure its not that bad... Rick on here basically back lifts on the deads and has pulled 290 lol


I've watched rick and my technique is pretty similar, mainly back lifting! Would this be considered as terrible form or dangerous? I've never actually had any lower back trouble, I pulled a lat slightly once but that was from to wide a grip which I amended and ive seen some good gains with deadlifting in strength and size by doing it this way. I've tried improving form but as soon as weight goes up I tend to revert back. I also watch a lot of wsm and notice most of them use this kind of form for huge lifts. I know it's hard to comment without a vid I'll try and get one up in next few weeks.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I've watched rick and my technique is pretty similar, mainly back lifting! Would this be considered as terrible form or dangerous? I've never actually had any lower back trouble, I pulled a lat slightly once but that was from to wide a grip which I amended and ive seen some good gains with deadlifting in strength and size by doing it this way. I've tried improving form but as soon as weight goes up I tend to revert back. I also watch a lot of wsm and notice most of them use this kind of form for huge lifts. I know it's hard to comment without a vid I'll try and get one up in next few weeks.


I think it comes down to habit more then anything. I think its always best to recruit hammies and pull with everything at the same time as one unit if that makes sense. I think it sometimes looks like some of the taller guys don't use any legs but most of em have pretty spot on technique I think.

Here are some vids to kind of explain what I mean. Hixxy has a great deadlift technique as does Tom Martin (world record 83kg drug free deadlifter) and of course Andy Bolton best deadlifter in the world (arguably).


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good vids,repped

Mike i think i know what you mean,i use a lot of back too,i am 6'5"!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good vids mate thanks for the help, I'm gonna try and improve technique definitely! One thing I always preach is perfect practice makes perfect! So I'll try and start this week in deload week.

Big difference with my lifting is I don't really pause at the bottom as the first bloke does and I've seen you do on some of your

Fits I try to just touch down and continue, this I reckon is from my hypertrophy training to keep tension ones. Much as possible but if im going for a big weight should i be pausing and resetting for the next rep. This to me always seemed like doing 3 singles and not 1 triple but I'm not sure.

Thanks for help tho Wardy I'd rep but need to share the love!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Was meant to do cardio thismorningbut didn't get rou d to it as a few errands to take care of might try to get some in later if I get time. Was asked yesterdayifi was dieting as I looked like I'd lost weight, as I was deadlifting probably my best weight for reps at the time this must be a step in right direction. Lots of chicken and broccoli today and like I say try and squeeze a session of cardio in tonight after work even if it's just walking the dog, but hopefully go on the the cross trainer!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Why can't I spell on here???


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Can't believe my journal is 36 pages long! Lol I'm over 1000 posts so only a few months away from gold membership lol the holy grail!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Why can't I spell on here???


!

Me x3!---I am dyslexic though!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Good vids mate thanks for the help, I'm gonna try and improve technique definitely! One thing I always preach is perfect practice makes perfect! So I'll try and start this week in deload week.
> 
> Big difference with my lifting is I don't really pause at the bottom as the first bloke does and I've seen you do on some of your
> 
> ...


Yeah I've been working hard on technique on all lifts (though still need a lot of work) I think initially you struggle with the weights you were doing with worse form but in the longrun it will mean biggers lift, more muscle, more strength and more safety. I think pausing at the bottom momentarily atleast is best as it is a deadlift ie deadstop. Though I can see argument for bouncing for hypertrophy maybe....but no not really lol.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I've been working hard on technique on all lifts (though still need a lot of work) I think initially you struggle with the weights you were doing with worse form but in the longrun it will mean biggers lift, more muscle, more strength and more safety. I think pausing at the bottom momentarily atleast is best as it is a deadlift ie deadstop. Though I can see argument for bouncing for hypertrophy maybe....but no not really lol.


Who said bounce lol?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good vids,repped
> 
> Mike i think i know what you mean,i use a lot of back too,i am 6'5"!


Big Cnut!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Who said bounce lol?


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Big Cnut!


That has a certain ring----'BIG CVNT LBS' lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I really wanna chop that cnuts pony-tail off


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I really wanna chop that cnuts pony-tail off


Whos'


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Deload week

Ohp session

Clean from floor and strict press to make it more interesting

Warm up

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

Clean and push press just for sake of it

80kg x 1 easy

90kg x 1 hard so left it there was hoping for 100kg

Seated db shoulder press

3 x 12 x 25kg

Upright rows/rear delt raises superset

3 sets

Close grip bench press/seated db curls superset

4 sets

Quick session good deload felt the muscles and not the joints as no heavy pressing!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cardio yesterday

20 mins treadmill 5 min walk, 10 min run, 5 min walk

15 mins exercise bike

3 x 12 captains chair

3 x 12 crunches


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Had a few bottles of wine last night so no training today, went on a bulldog walk this morning and have ate a big breakfast and a McDonald's dinner, not sure what's for tea yet but back to eating properly tomorrow and training. Plan is deadlift deload day and cardio.

Edit tea was Chinese!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Felt Ill last night and still do this morning, not sure if it was something in particular I ate or just all the junk food but I feel and look like **** this morning! My Sunday junk out needs dropping down to one good blowout meal instead of a full day. I can let some things slip like fried eggs instead of scrambled or boiled and a bit of bread but as far as junk go's it needs cutting, I just feel bloated, soft and all round **** today! Gonna watch what I eat today it might not be a lot and in particular not many carbs! Might take the dog out fasted first as well!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Feed the dog


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Feed the dog


The dogs ill as we'll as the wife fed it some Chinese! We both need a detox!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just got an image of you and the dog sweating it out in a sauna


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Just got an image of you and the dog sweating it out in a sauna


Haha! I reckon you'd be there sat next to us!

The dogs got a good strongman physique, low to the ground and stocky, front heavy he's made for truck pulling :thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just worked out my percentages for the next cycle on wendlers it's pretty****ing scary as on week 3 I'll be going for max reps on

Ohp 90kg again

Deadlift 195kg

Bench press 145kg

Squats 155kg

At the moment the way I'm feeling today I'd be happy to 1rm on those weights never mind rep them!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I knew this program had to get testing eventually. Looked like a piece of pis5 up until now


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I knew this program had to get testing eventually. Looked like a piece of pis5 up until now


Cnut!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just seen the my protein summer bundle and thinking about buying it, only really want some protein at the moment but it looks good value for money with the bits and all the extra.

What does anyone think?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bbw are good 

so im told :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> bbw are good
> 
> so im told :lol:


Which protein do you use? What price is it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Which protein do you use? What price is it?


i use bbw premium whey 4kg for 46 delivered .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Is that just normal protein then?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Is that just normal protein then?


no its special protein 

its a mix of slow medium and fast acting protein .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

My poor form deadlifting! Critique needed, feel free to rip me a new a hole!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll have a look when home later .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Mike, does not seem too bad, hard to tell because that weight is far to light for you, getting good speed off the floor mate, maybe slow down abit try keep bar abit closer to your shins and that on the way up!

Good work though mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Mike, does not seem too bad, hard to tell because that weight is far to light for you, getting good speed off the floor mate, maybe slow down abit try keep bar abit closer to your shins and that on the way up!
> 
> Good work though mate!


Thanks, just deload week so weight light!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Thanks, just deload week so weight light!


That explains it then mate!

Good stuff!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Deload session in garage

Decided to do deadlift and bench together to get it out of the way!

Deadlift

Warm up

110kg x 5 x 3 sets

Bent over row

70kg x 10 x 2

80kg x 10

Chins

3 sets x 8

Bench press

Warm up

90kg x 5 x 3 sets (2 sec pause then press)

Incline bench

90kg x 8 x 3 sets

That's all as cross trainer hurt my stomach, been ill all day had the ballrooms and only ate 2 meals!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What do you think of your deadlift form ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> My poor form deadlifting! Critique needed, feel free to rip me a new a hole!


hard to say as they are not oly plates so your deficit deadlifting , does look like you try and bent over row it half way up probably coz its light , see if you can put wood under the plates to make it oly height .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't lean back at the top of the lift. Just stand up straight.

Buy an oly set-up. It's impossible to set-up for the lift otherwise


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Don't lean back at the top of the lift. Just stand up straight.
> 
> Buy an oly set-up. It's impossible to set-up for the lift otherwise


Slow down money bags! It's only the deload week I deadlift in garage, other sessions I do in gym with oly weights, I'll film my next session at the gym for some more critique. I know my form int great but I think there's worse, as long as its not dangerous it's a start lol I can improve from there! Prob get more ideas with heavier weight and form prob goes to **** more with that!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> hard to say as they are not oly plates so your deficit deadlifting , does look like you try and bent over row it half way up probably coz its light , see if you can put wood under the plates to make it oly height .


Never noticed that first few times watching!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday squat deload.

Messed about a bit with a few sets of bench

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

Front squats

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

Calf raises

4 sets

No time for sldl!

My legs look thinner even though they are getting stronger, I think the squats are going well but I need to either add something else such as leg press/ext or increase the reps back up on fronties as I've dropped it recently to try and lift more when the programme states 10-12 reps. I'll lose the ego and up the reps and see how that goes and if I don't see improvement I'll add something, or maybe even add squats on another day so I'm doing them twice a week! Will see how it goes!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Trained everything this week, don't wanna start my new wendlers cycle till next week so gon a just mess about a bit and go through motions till then. Feel pretty tired and weak at the moment still feel quite Ill with my bad stomach so gonna do a bit tomorrow and rest over the weekend!

Today

Smith machine shoulder press

5 sets

Db bicep curls

4 sets

Lat raises

4 sets

Barbell curls

4 sets

Rear delt raises

3 sets

Hammer curls

3 sets

That was it!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Quick session Mikey can't beat it!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Still don't feel great and I'm tired so gonna have 3 days rest! Everytime I've trained I've felt up for it and then had nothing in me, my deload week with light weights has felt hard! Hopefully rest up and be ready for next week!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Still don't feel great and I'm tired so gonna have 3 days rest! Everytime I've trained I've felt up for it and then had nothing in me, my deload week with light weights has felt hard! Hopefully rest up and be ready for next week!


I hope it sorts mate.Be well x


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Still don't feel great and I'm tired so gonna have 3 days rest! Everytime I've trained I've felt up for it and then had nothing in me, my deload week with light weights has felt hard! Hopefully rest up and be ready for next week!


Mike I get this massively, half the battle when you walk in that gym is you need the mental attitude to full the feeling of freshness.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Mike I get this massively, half the battle when you walk in that gym is you need the mental attitude to full the feeling of freshness.


Tbh it's not that I've just been a bit under the weather. I'll be back next week hopefully!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Went stone roses last night, loads of beer and crap food but a great concert!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

She's a waterfall


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Went stone roses last night, loads of beer and crap food but a great concert!


Sounds like a great night out mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Sounds like a great night out mate!


It was mate, started drinking at 12 dinner time and had a great time!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> She's a waterfall


Made of stone is my favourite!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Made of stone is my favourite!


who sings that then :whistling:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Went stone roses last night, loads of beer and crap food but a great concert!


 my brother went mate and he said it was amazing, gutted i never went now


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> my brother went mate and he said it was amazing, gutted i never went now


Was really good mate and good atmosphere, you should definitely have gone!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right I'm staying in a hotel till Thursday as on a course in kidlington, Oxford with work so will be training in the hotel gym for next few days. Not seen it yet and not stayed here before so not sure what its like or what I'll be able to do but I'll defo make sure I get a decent session no matter what's in there and there will be some cardio kit for me as well. If there isn't enough stuff to do my wendlers stuff it won't kill me to wait till I'm back home as long as I push myself!

Not ate much today, full breakfast then subway for dinner, food never great on these courses but will just try and make best of it. Just had a protein drink and gonna have a coffee to pick me up before I train.

Will report back later with how I went on.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I go to subways on my cheat day - footlong meatballs ham salami and cheese


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Mike go for it, DOn't upset them deadlifting banging the weights, most fitness gyms ****ing hate it LOL


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Mike go for it, DOn't upset them deadlifting banging the weights, most fitness gyms ****ing hate it LOL


Deadlifts tomorrow **** em if they don't like it!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chest session in hotel gym.

Was pleased to see a bench press and long bar so I could do chest and will be able to deadlift and bor tomorrow for back. This was a real hotel gym, I got funny looks and I'm only 17 stone, no-one trained properly, I can understand some women who wanna lose weight or train in peace coming to these places but there where some blokes there I don't get that! Maybe they like being big fish in small ponds or like to ogle the women but I'm sure it's probably as expensive or more so than a decent gym! Anyway rant over here's my session.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 25 reps

100kg x 12 reps

130kg x 6 reps ( every plate in the gym!)

130kg x 4 reps

100kg x 12 reps

Felt weaker than normal but I put this down to feeling I'll all last week, not much food and training later than normal!

Incline db press

4 x 10 reps x 30kg (heaviest DBS in gym pfft)

Pec dec

3 x 12 reps

Incline flies

3 x 12 reps

Standing Db curls/crunches superset

4 sets

Ez barbell curls/leg raises superset

4 sets

15 mins cross trainer

Not a bad little session seeing I felt tired and weak, got a good pump and got most of what I'd normally do out the way! Then went to the pub for a burger and a pint, think I deserved it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike strolls in, loads up the bar with every fcukin plate in the place, bangs out a few reps and fcuks off.

Nice !


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Mike strolls in, loads up the bar with every fcukin plate in the place, bangs out a few reps and fcuks off.
> 
> Nice !


Hahafelt like I was in garage with all mixed up plates lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulders really aching and clicky today after that session yesterday, was gonna do back and triceps today but not sure now. Might do cardio and some of the leg machines to give my top half a rest till tomorrow. Will post up what I decide later!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Shoulders really aching and clicky today after that session yesterday, was gonna do back and triceps today but not sure now. Might do cardio and some of the leg machines to give my top half a rest till tomorrow. Will post up what I decide later!


My shoulders sound a bit like ratchets today too:lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> My shoulders sound a bit like ratchets today too:lol:


They've been horrendous, I've been getting twisted and bent up on my course so that hasn't helped but for some reason that chest session really hurt my shoulders, like I said I think it's due to being under weather and not as much food as normal but I hope that when I get home Thursday A few days normal eating will see me right.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just did cardio tonight as decided to rest from weights completely.

Cross trainer 20 mins

Recumbent bike 15 mins

Normal exercise bike 20 mins

That was it!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> They've been horrendous, I've been getting twisted and bent up on my course so that hasn't helped but for some reason that chest session really hurt my shoulders, like I said I think it's due to being under weather and not as much food as normal but I hope that when I get home Thursday A few days normal eating will see me right.


Move your bench grip in and try too mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Move you bench grip in and try too mate


Narrower grip you think? How far apart then?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Narrower grip you think? How far apart then?


Above shoulders or just in mate,it helped me repair.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Above soulders or just in mate,it helped me repair.


Will try this next week! I don't go to wide butill try and adjust!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Will try this next week! I don't go to wide butill try and adjust!


It may help a bit bro


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It may help a bit bro


Thanks mate! It's weird I've never had shoulder problems from shoulder training it's always chest!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Thanks mate! It's weird I've never had shoulder problems from shoulder training it's always chest!


Biomechanics...............


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Gonna have a quick coffee to wake me up as was just nearly falling a kip then gonna go the gym and see what's available for me to do tonight. Hopefully some back or shoulders, not holding out much hope on deadlifts, when I did cardio last night some pencil neck hogging it for ages benching some biscuits!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got back, gym was empty for main part so good session!

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

130kg x 10 x 2 sets ( no more weight)

Lat pull downs wide

Warm up

Full stack x 20 reps x 3 sets ( full stack was light but 20 reps gave a great burn)

Bent over down palms down

60kg x 10 x 2 sets

80kg x 10 x 2 sets

Low pulley row/cable pull overs superset

Full stack x 20/50kg x 10 x 3 sets

Close grip bench press

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10 x 2 sets

Tricep push downs

4 sets x 12 up to full stack on last set

Quick session good pump, weights on the stack were sillily light so don't read to much into the full stacks! Was gonna do some shrugs but decided against it as neck been playing up a bit this week. All in all 3 good sessions this week in the hotel, go home tomorrow so rest day then back to training normally at home probably ohp session Friday.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just ordered some stuff from my protein, first time I've used them so hoping there as good as people say. Seem good value so I put together one of there build your own bundles with a few extras!

Here's my order

True Whey	Container:*POUCH

Amount:*5LB

Flavour:*Milk Chocolate	1	27	£33.49

Impact Whey Deluxe	Container:*POUCH

Amount:*1KG

Flavour:*Chocolate Smooth	1	13	£16.49

Instant Oats	Container:*POUCH

Amount:*2.5KG

Flavour:*Chocolate Smooth	1	9	£10.99

CLA	Container:*POT

Amount:*60 CAPS

Flavour:*Unflavoured 1	6	£7.99

MP MAX Creapure Micronized Creatine	Container:*POT

Amount:*245 CAPS

Flavour:*Unflavoured 1	14	£17.99

BCAA Plus	Container:*POT

Amount:*270 TABS

Flavour:*Unflavoured 1	18	£22.49

Daily Vitamins	Container:*POT

Amount:*60 TABS

Flavour:*Unflavoured 1	3	£3.79

Myprotein MixMaster Shaker	Container:*BAG

Amount:*700ML

Flavour:*N/A 1	1	£1.99

Myprotein Hurricane Blender	Container:*BOT

Amount:*500ML

Flavour:*N/A 1	8	£9.99

Impact Whey Protein	Container:*POUCH

Amount:*1KG

Flavour:*Chocolate Smooth	1

What do you all think of creatine, in the past I've got a bit fat or watery off them but if my diets good can I use them and be in good shape or even cut whilst on them? Or should I keep these till I wanna bulk up, I think I'm gonna defo try and get some weight on once I've had my pic took with the baby once she's born!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Let me know what your thoughts are on the Myprotein stuff


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Let me know what your thoughts are on the Myprotein stuff


Will do mate, never used them before. It should be here on Monday.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Legs in a bit, not hammered em for a few weeks so hopefully get a decent session!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Legs

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 4

100kg x 10

Leg press

3 x 25kg plates each side x 10

4 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

Lying leg curls

4 sets x 10 reps

Seated leg curls

2 sets x 10 reps

Leg ext

3 sets x 10 reps

Seated calf raises

3 sets x 25,25,15 (got cramp on last)

Standing calf raises

3 sets x 10


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Volumetastic


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Volumetastic


Yeah I figured I'd continue the way I'd trained so far this week when I was at the hotel and get back to wendlers next week starting at week one, and it's been a nice change also.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Been really tired last couple of weeks, think the 3rd cycle of my wendlers programme caught up with me. The first 2 I was getting big reps on my max lifts but been struggling with 3s and 4s on this cycles max lifts and felt shattered! Not sure how I'll do on this 4th one! Think I need some time off and a hol but that's not gonna happen with a baby nearly here! Just gonna have rest up when I can and put more effort into my diet so this journal might get boring with me posting up food all the time again!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I miss the beans


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:I like creatine,it helps strength a bit,and has its place,many will say don't bother,but us natty's need all we can get a??


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome legs workout, i bet you felt that on the next morning lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Awesome legs workout, i bet you felt that on the next morning lol


It's the morning now and yeah I can feel them, but tomorrow will be the day!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I miss the beans


Don't worry I still eat plenty!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm thinking a diet something along the lines of this on a work and training day.

6 am Meal 1

4 eggs beans 2 brown toast

8.30 ish Meal 2

protein and oats shake

10.30 Meal 3

Meat/fish and rice

12.00 train

13.00 Meal 4

protein and oats shake

13.30-14.30ish meal 5

Meat/fish rice

17.30 meal 6

Meat/fish rice

21.00ish meal 7

Protein shake/eggs/meat dish

I'm great at posting diets and **** at sticking to them! Been influenced by mings diets, 3-4 good meals and 3 shakes. I'll be having the bcaas, vits and fish oils in the morning and creatine tabs either in the morning or before and after training. THe shakes in the day would be whey and I've got some casein for the night time shake that I never really use but will need to.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Had a bit of a nightmare, banged my hand/wrist on Saturday and it's swelled up a bit, not sure what I've done but tried to train shoulders yesterday and couldn't even hold the bar without it being agony, managed to use my wrist straps to tie myself to the machine for a few sets of pull downs etc but that was it everythi g else hurt my hand or wrist. Hoping it's not to serious and I'll be ok, it's getting better all the time yesterday morning I couldn't hold anything and know its got so hoping it continues, I'll try again in the gym today and if I still can't train I'll do cardio. Gutted! Anyway this is what I managed yesterday.

Lat pull downs

5 sets

Machine rows wide

4 sets

Machine rows narrow

4 sets

Leg raises

3 sets


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Had a bit of a nightmare, banged my hand/wrist on Saturday and it's swelled up a bit, not sure what I've done but tried to train shoulders yesterday and couldn't even hold the bar without it being agony, managed to use my wrist straps to tie myself to the machine for a few sets of pull downs etc but that was it everythi g else hurt my hand or wrist. Hoping it's not to serious and I'll be ok, it's getting better all the time yesterday morning I couldn't hold anything and know its got so hoping it continues, I'll try again in the gym today and if I still can't train I'll do cardio. Gutted! Anyway this is what I managed yesterday.
> 
> Lat pull downs
> 
> ...


it sounds like you dont want to, but rest it up mate or you'll only make it worse


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well hand is still swollen and sore but its got a lot better so I managed to get through a ohp session yesterday by changing a few things around and not going as heavy on the upright rows as I couldn't hold the bar. I think it's the bottom of my hand/wrist as it hurts when I inwardly rotate my hand or bend it inwards. Anyway like I said its getting better so don't think there's much damage and it will get back to normal soon, at least it don't think I've broken any of the small bones.

Ohp session

Warm up

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

Seated db shoulder press

4 x 12 x 25kg

Lat raises

3 sets

Rear delt raises

3 sets

Upright rows

3 sets

Hand was sore for the pressing and the weight felt heavy so stayed at required reps but was happy with this as it wasn't great prep.

I've decided that as long as I'm training hard and my diet is pretty clean I shouldn't be worrying and making excuses I need to buckle back down and get on with it, so that's what I'm gonna do! Train hard and eat well, don't be to focused on calories, obviously don't gorge but as long as its clean food it should be ok. That was my focus a few years ago and I think recently I've been to focused on making excuses and planning diets. The one I came up with the other day looks ok so I'll make that my base for the time being.

Also my my protein order came so I've took all my tablets this morning and have got a good supply of whey and had a mid morning shake of whey and instant oats.

I've been flying with my training for say 3-4 months but the last month I've struggled and felt like I've platoad so I need to man up and start hitting it hard again. Eat well, train well, no excuses!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Had a bit of a nightmare, banged my hand/wrist on Saturday and it's swelled up a bit, not sure what I've done but tried to train shoulders yesterday and couldn't even hold the bar without it being agony, managed to use my wrist straps to tie myself to the machine for a few sets of pull downs etc but that was it everythi g else hurt my hand or wrist. Hoping it's not to serious and I'll be ok, it's getting better all the time yesterday morning I couldn't hold anything and know its got so hoping it continues, I'll try again in the gym today and if I still can't train I'll do cardio. Gutted! Anyway this is what I managed yesterday.
> 
> Lat pull downs
> 
> ...


Ok who upset ya?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ok who upset ya?


It was from a punch actually but it was just a play about at work and I hit his hip bone instead of his body haha! Need to learn to punch better! It's on the mend now!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Plan is to deadlift today depending on if I can hold the bar and grip it with my hand/wrist.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday deadlift session 11/7/12

Deadlifts

Warmup

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 5 (hard!)

Pull downs

4 sets

Bor

4 sets

Good mornings

4 sets light!

That was it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Yesterday deadlift session 11/7/12
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


That was a nice session,i like these ones,short/sharp/shock


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That was a nice session,i like these ones,short/sharp/shock


Most of mine are like these using the wendlers style, 1 main compound for low reps the 3 accessory exercises. Normally done in about 40 mins. I train in my dinner hour at work a lot. Of the time so it fits in well and like you say it's a short sharp shock! Try and keep it intense.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Most of mine are like these using the wendlers style, 1 main compound for low reps the 3 accessory exercises. Normally done in about 40 mins. I train in my dinner hour at work a lot. Of the time so it fits in well and like you say it's a short sharp shock! Try and keep it intense.


As you have noticed i mostly do the same,it works!!!

Did you look at my post on yates for you?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Diets been better this week, feel and look less bloated because of it.

Mainly been this

4 eggs, beans, 2 brown toast

Whey and oats shake

Rice and tuna/meat

Whey shake

Rice and tuna/meat

New potatoes and veg and meat

Whey and casein shake or a cheese and ham omelette.

Normally 4 meals 2 shakes or 3 meals 3 shakes but been made up of the above.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> As you have noticed i mostly do the same,it works!!!
> 
> Did you look at my post on yates for you?


Seen it mate, thanks I'll be doing them this style next week!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Diets been better this week, feel and look less bloated because of it.
> 
> Mainly been this
> 
> ...


Diet looks good nothing wrong with that mate!

Mine since starting new job has been

5:45 wake up

skip breakfast

13:00 rice and chicken but cant finish the rice

19:00 dinner cant finish it all

21:00 magnum ice cream

23:00 bed

absolutely shocking but now I have bike it'll be better I hope


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Diet looks good nothing wrong with that mate!
> 
> Mine since starting new job has been
> 
> ...


Sure you'll sort it mate, I feel small today as all I've had is one meal(breakfast) and 2 shakes I'm at trafford centre waiting for my mrs shopping so I can have a big tea! I've just bought a new shirt and tie for a wedding next week and I've dropped a collar size which I'm not sure about, if it's fat I'm happy but if it's muscle then I'm fuming! The fact I feel lightheaded as I'm so hungry doesn't help though!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bench press session today, first time wrist has effected me this week it was a real weak spot on my bench press and at times I felt like the bar was gonna come out of my grip. I had more in me than required reps but my wrist didn't unfortunately. Luckily the DBS weren't an issue so I could push them a bit harder than usual to try to make up for it. Dips however were out of the question, I tried but couldn't even hold myself up without it being agony.

Rotator cuff warm up

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg x 5

115kg x 5

130kg x 5 (wrist couldn't take more!)

Incline db press

Warm up

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

45kg x 6

50kg x 5

35kg x 10

Incline flys

4 sets x 12

Couldn't dip and decline was taken so just supersetted incline barbell with some calf raises for 4 sets up to 90kg x 6 on the incline

Captains chair

2 sets x 10straight leg/10 bent leg

3 sets pinochios supersetted with calf raises

That was it, was gonna do cardio but was knackered and couldn't be ****d tbh!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope the wrist sorts buddy.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hope the wrist sorts buddy.


Cheers mate I'm sure it will, it's got loads better already this week.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hope the wrist sorts buddy.


Serves me right for messing around like a big daft kid!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it worth ice to bring out the bruise and brufen to take inflamation out do you think?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Is it worth ice to bring out the bruise and brufen to take inflamation out do you think?


I've been taking brufen but it's not bruised at all, it swelled at first then went down. I was hoping for an incident at work so I could blag I did it there and get some time off sick but it never happened. Just my luck lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:Made me lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Subbing in.

Really liking the weights your shifting around now mate, good solid work!

Hope the wrist is better soon captain!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Had a nice relaxed weekend, no training but not pigged out like normal at weekends and not even had a drink!

Planning a leg session later today and gonna use my knee wraps onmy heaviest set as my knees have been giving me quite a bit of pain recently. Will report back later!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work on the "pigging out" free weekend!

I'm meant to be doing legs today, but they are totally fooked after the 30 mile bike ride yesterday. Can barely walk, wayy too many hills!

Enjoy you leg work out. Think I'll smash shoulders or bench instead!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Good work on the "pigging out" free weekend!
> 
> I'm meant to be doing legs today, but they are totally fooked after the 30 mile bike ride yesterday. Can barely walk, wayy too many hills!
> 
> Enjoy you leg work out. Think I'll smash shoulders or bench instead!


Always a good option lol!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

You on gear at the moment mate? Saw your question on Sharpy's journal.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> You on gear at the moment mate? Saw your question on Sharpy's journal.


No mate just natty scum as Ewan puts it lol. I just couldn't believe all that could go in at once that's why I asked the question.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Squat session

Squats

Warm ups ( several)

110kg x 5

125kg x 5

140kg x 6






Front squats

50kg x 10

70kg x 10 x 2

90kg x 4











4 sets calf raises x 20

4 sets sldl light x 12

That's it!

Used wraps for heavy set tonight to help my knee pain and will stick with it felt a lot better!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work on the squatting mate, I find front squats really painful on my shoulders, might have to look at how I doing it. Prob something wrong, either that or i'm just a massive fooking pussy and need to man up. Prob the latter!

I do squats and OHP at home as well as gym doesn't have a squat rack, only a smith machine which I avoid like the plague normally. You do all training at home?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Good work on the squatting mate, I find front squats really painful on my shoulders, might have to look at how I doing it. Prob something wrong, either that or i'm just a massive fooking pussy and need to man up. Prob the latter!
> 
> I do squats and OHP at home as well as gym doesn't have a squat rack, only a smith machine which I avoid like the plague normally. You do all training at home?


Cheers!

No mate I train between home, dw gym (not for long as I've joined a new gym that opens in September) and at work as there's a gym there. Something's I'm limited at home due to lack of more weight, Ive got about 150kg so squats are at about the limit and ohp is fine but deadlifting is out of the question.

Front squats are bad mate but I think it's just a case of more you do em more you get used to em.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Cheers!
> 
> No mate I train between home, dw gym (not for long as I've joined a new gym that opens in September) and at work as there's a gym there. Something's I'm limited at home due to lack of more weight, Ive got about 150kg so squats are at about the limit and ohp is fine but deadlifting is out of the question.
> 
> Front squats are bad mate but I think it's just a case of more you do em more you get used to em.


So basically, MAN THE FOOK UP ref the front squats it seems. lol

Having a gym at work is pure class! Really wish I had that. Is it a big company?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> So basically, MAN THE FOOK UP ref the front squats it seems. lol
> 
> Having a gym at work is pure class! Really wish I had that. Is it a big company?


Pretty big yeah lol, I'll pm you now.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't think I can get PM's yet mate as not been on the forum long enough. You could rep me with your email addy in, this is what Ewen did. Also gives me free reps... hehe.

By the way, how do I give rep out and how does it work?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:



> Don't think I can get PM's yet mate as not been on the forum long enough. You could rep me with your email addy in, this is what Ewen did. Also gives me free reps... hehe.
> 
> By the way, how do I give rep out and how does it work?


Click on the star and approve rep. I've gotta spread some round b4 I rep u again. I will as soon as it lets me mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Can't sleep and really bored so I'll post today's food for summation to do!

Slept in as day off work

11.30 5 boiled eggs, beans, 2 brown toast

14.00 tuna and rice

16.30 whey and oats shake, apple and banana

19.00 train

20.00 whey shake

20.30 sausage pasta

Missed a meal due to lie in so been hungry all day! Diet getting better though I think!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Diet looks pretty much spot on, maybe switch the sausage in the pasta for a lean meat. Then again, sausages are fooking ace!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Watching vids back and thinking need to do some arm work as they look small! Don't do any at all at moment!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Diet looks pretty much spot on, maybe switch the sausage in the pasta for a lean meat. Then again, sausages are fooking ace!


It Low fat mattesons sausage not normal ones so it's not to bad.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah sneaky then, they still taste good?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Ah sneaky then, they still taste good?


Yeah mate but there not for a fry up lol, more like a cold meat type thing.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah I know the ones you mean, in a bag thing. More like a hotdog.

Anyway, calling it a night bro, peace out!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No training yesterday got a terrible nights sleep Tuesday night so had a rest from weights. Took a page out of a few other journals on here and went for a ride on my mountain bike for bout an hour and a half, didn't go to ar prob 10-15 miles and not many hills as it was the first bitof cardio ive done proper in a while. I went round a few fields, the canal and a few lakes. Took the dog out for a few walks over last few days, in shorts and I've got a massive itchy bite on the back of my leg which is doing my ****ing head in!

Just had a good nights sleep and caught up for Tuesday night, had my brekkie and gonna train ohp/shoulders in a bit at work before I start.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just stole this from another thread as I like it lol!

*19 Ways to become a hard gainer*

*
*

*
*

*
19 ways to become a hard gainer*

1. Doing the same thing you've been doing for years and expecting different results, if it hasn't got youo any bigger in the last 2 months it aint gonna get you any bigger next month.

2. Ask me what I think about your routine and what you should do&#8230;. And not taking my advice, then winge that your still small.

3. Trying to Get an arm pump before you hit the club, you weigh 75kgs its not going to make a difference.

4. Go out all night drinking&#8230;..Why do you think when skinny guys that get locked up (that aren't junkies) come out machines, especially considering that the nutrition is **** in there&#8230;. NO DRINKING and ****en **** loads of SLEEP!!

5. Say, "I need to go to the club to pick up chicks." GET SOME GAME! Girls are not only in night clubs, they actually walk the streets during daylight and they are people too, your allowed to start a conversation with them..

6. Use excuses like I had a birthday to go to, ect. We go to party's with a tub of steak and potato's, drink water, no cake for me thanks ive got another 400g of steak to eat instead, and leave before 11pm so we can get to ****en sleep, because we need to hit a PB's in the morning.

7. Train like a 120+kg body builder and split your body parts up across 5 days and do 15+ sets per body part. This split may be fine for the guy who actually has some muscle fibers to fatigue.

8. Do ¼ Squats with 4 plates, and think that your actually squatting. It doesn't count go all the way down, this is why you can still fit into your sisters jeans.

9. Train with horrendous form, then complain that your back & knees hurt from Squatting & Deadlifting. Invest in a strength coach and learn proper technique.

10. Concentrate on the shape of your body parts, "how do I work my upper Pecs" this doesn't matter if you have no lower Pecs.

11. Wear a belt and gloves. You don't lift heavy enough to warrant a belt & gloves just make you look like even more of a pussy. Save the money spend it on food.

12. Train Abs, core exercises use cables and stand on swiss balls. Either you want to be big or be a broom stick with abs.

13. Thinking there is a substitute for Squats & Deadlifts!!

14. Say I don't have time to prepare all those meals. **** no one does you just make time for it, I used to get up @ 4am eat breakfast pack my esky with 6 meals get to the gym at 5.15am train for 45mins and go to work on a building site from 6.30am work 10 hours&#8230;&#8230; squatting at 5am in the morning is not fun, but if you want to grow you'll do it&#8230;.

15. Buy the latest supplements, super size mass extreme special edition&#8230;..WTF no one that's Big actually takes that ****, they are either spending there money on 10kgs of beef or 10mls of Sus.

16. Tell me "my mate is big, he does it", you still look the same as you did last month, it ain't working for you!! Your mate is on the sauce and he doesn't want to tell you.

17. Wanting mass yesterday & thinking 6 weeks training is gonna make you huge. It's a life long pursuit especially if you're a twig, if your 20 now and 70kgs and you gain 5kgs of mass a year by the time you are 40 you'll be 170kgs&#8230;

18. Use a spotter to do 3-4 more reps for you. This is why your mates upper trap development is sick and your bench sucks dick.

19. Thinking that missing a session wont make a difference, if your tired go light, if your hung over punish your self for loosing mass, if your fresh hit a PB, most big guys have been training consistently and haven't missed a session for 10+years so how the **** are you gonna yoked missing sessions every other week.

So stop being a winy PUSSY and man the **** up&#8230;. Stop telling me you're a hard gainer, I don't have time to prepare food, im tired from work, im hung over, I have to look after the kids or what am I gonna do for fun?? Break PB's on your press and Deadlift, Root your mates girlfriend, because he has the leg development of a Rwandan refugee and she wants a man that can squat 4 plates.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

*Ohp session yesterday 18/7/12*

Rotator cuff warmup

Ohp

Warm ups

65kg x 3

75kg x 3

85kg x *3* ( just! Very hard!)

Machine shoulder press

5 sets x 10

Upright rows

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 3

Hammer grip chins

6 x bw

5 x bw +5kg x 2 sets

Dips

Bw x 10 x 3 sets (no extra weight as wrist not 100%yet just getting used to it)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

*Ohp session yesterday 18/7/12*

Rotator cuff warmup

Ohp

Warm ups

65kg x 3

75kg x 3

85kg x *3* ( just! Very hard!)

Machine shoulder press

5 sets x 10

Upright rows

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 3

Hammer grip chins

6 x bw

5 x bw +5kg x 2 sets

Dips

Bw x 10 x 3 sets (no extra weight as wrist not 100%yet just getting used to it)

That was it! Not a bad quick session. Really struggling to get my required reps now, I think I'm gonna have to think hard about my increases from cycle to cycle at the moment I'm upping the weight 10kg for squats and deads and 5 kg for my presses but I might have to lower this to 5kg for both! Also wondering now how long to run wendlers for till I change things round, I may just alter some of my accessories to vary it up.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you like that workout Mike. You wrote it twice.

You are supposed to increase 10 pounds for squats and deads anyway, otherwise you will stall quickly...ohhh.that's what's happened (typed in a sarcarstic manner)


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning mike, Some really nice weight on the OHP, is it week 2 of "Wendel's"? Did you use strict form on the OHP, locked legs etc?

Yeah as per Tassotti states, 10 and 5 lb's. I still wanted/want to do KG's in place of LB's but think will make them all LB's increases, barring the Squatting which will do as KG, due to low base for me.

I not tried weighted chins yet, think could get a few in hammer strength grip, but doubt would get more than 1 or 2 in full wide grip pull up style.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did you like that workout Mike. You wrote it twice.
> 
> You are supposed to increase 10 pounds for squats and deads anyway, otherwise you will stall quickly...ohhh.that's what's happened (typed in a sarcarstic manner)


Cnut!

I'll adapt it from now on!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Really tired today and probably shouldnt have trained but wont have time tomorrow so forced it in.

Bench press session

Warm up rotator cuff

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

100kg x 8

120kg x 3

130kg x 3

140kg x 4

Hammer strength incline press machine

4 sets x 10

Incline smith machine bench press

3 sets x 20

Flat flys

3 sets x 12

That was it. Wrist was sore so no dips today.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Morning mike, Some really nice weight on the OHP, is it week 2 of "Wendel's"? Did you use strict form on the OHP, locked legs etc?
> 
> Yeah as per Tassotti states, 10 and 5 lb's. I still wanted/want to do KG's in place of LB's but think will make them all LB's increases, barring the Squatting which will do as KG, due to low base for me.
> 
> I not tried weighted chins yet, think could get a few in hammer strength grip, but doubt would get more than 1 or 2 in full wide grip pull up style.


Yeah week 2 mate and yeah they were strict. I always put it if I had to use any leg drive.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Arghhhhhh you're stalling Mike!! I'm looking at an alternative to wendys I think too so I'll hit you up if I find something decent and you likewise!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Defo mate, still enjoying it but stalling now!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Defo mate, still enjoying it but stalling now!


you could always recalculate your maxes take 90% and start again


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> *Ohp session yesterday 18/7/12*
> 
> Rotator cuff warmup
> 
> ...


there is no stalling only eat more and rest more .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> you could always recalculate your maxes take 90% and start again


I feel weaker now than say 6-8 weeks ago but I feel tired think I might need a rest and then come back at it again. Gonna keep going I think, my problem has always been not sticking to programmes long enough!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> there is no stalling only eat more and rest more .


This is true, I'm not eating enough at moment as trying to trim up, will continue this for next few week as my mrs has booked something like this,

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=baby+and+father+photography&hl=en&client=safari&tbo=d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=aB4JUL3cLMmFhQeghtDVDw&ved=0CDsQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=672#biv=i|18;d|9okugx0CmDlcMM:

But after that I'm getting back on the good ship eat everything and getting ****ing big and strong!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I feel weaker now than say 6-8 weeks ago but I feel tired think I might need a rest and then come back at it again. Gonna keep going I think, my problem has always been not sticking to programmes long enough!


Sometimes change is good though mate,saves burn out.

You are progressing well though a?????


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Those baby photographers are going to cost you a bomb mike, heard a ton of stories from mates going in planning to spend £70-80 and leaving having remortgaged the house to pay for some photos! Lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Those baby photographers are going to cost you a bomb mike, heard a ton of stories from mates going in planning to spend £70-80 and leaving having remortgaged the house to pay for some photos! Lol


Haha try telling that to a pregnant women!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Sometimes change is good though mate,saves burn out.
> 
> You are progressing well though a?????


Yeah your right mate but I think problem is not enough food and rest. Been thinking lately and I reckon the long term plan may be powerlifting style training in winter and switch to more bodybuilding style in summer for the t shirt muscles lol! But for this year I'll defo keep going trying to build strength, fact is you never see anyone who can bench, squat, deadlift and ohp massive weights who is small!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Haha try telling that to a pregnant women!!


Your right, you got no chance, anything she wants mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Felt lots better today after a rest day yesterday. Had a pizza and a bottle of wine last night then got up this morning had a bit of breakfast and hit a rep PB! Been at my cousins wedding today so been drinking and will prob have a rest day tomorrow and eat a lot! Cracking meal at wedding sirloin steak and veg! Feel as though I need it this weekend rest and food and back on track with things on Monday as long as I don't go silly tomorrow.

Deadlift session 22/7/12

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

140kg x 3

170kg x 3

190kg x 5 (weight PB!)

Wide grip chins

6,8,7,6

Db rows

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

Good mornings

20kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Captains chair

3 x 12

Thats it! Got a new lease of life from that PB today back in love with life woohoo!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work on the PB mate and the weights in general, but why do you pretend you are commanding the Enterprise at the end of your workout?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Good work on the PB mate and the weights in general, but why do you pretend you are commanding the Enterprise at the end of your workout?


As long as we don't see the Captains Log


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Good work on the PB mate and the weights in general, but why do you pretend you are commanding the Enterprise at the end of your workout?


Because I'm the captain and also the sheriff!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Sheriff, I heard you like Rusty Sheriff's Badges... is this what you refering to mate?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Sheriff, I heard you like Rusty Sheriff's Badges... is this what you refering to mate?


Captain that drops anchor in poo bay??


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Captain that drops anchor in poo bay??


LOL, that'd be the one! On a side note, I got the calf raise block idea from this.

http://www.home-gym-bodybuilding.com/homemade-calf-raise-block.html

But i decided I didn't need the rubber bit (well to be honest couldn't find any rubber), but it works great and without the rubber no glueing needed so ultra fast to make.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/56-RUBBER-FOAM-NON-SLIP-ANTI-SKID-STICKY-PADS-FURNITURE-/380450578923?pt=UK_Flooring&hash=item58949f21eb#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/56-RUBBER-FOAM-NON-SLIP-ANTI-SKID-STICKY-PADS-FURNITURE-/380450578923?pt=UK_Flooring&hash=item58949f21eb#ht_500wt_1287


OHHHH, this is what it meant by rubber, i was trying to get a calf raise block sized one of these....


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sweat how is your training going mate?!

Mike your training is looking strong.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Sweat how is your training going mate?!
> 
> Mike your training is looking strong.


It's going ok mate, making some gains but nowhere near the weights Mike is throwing around.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/186385-journal-sweat-wendel-531-based.html is the journal if your interested mate. Also put some photo's up of my home gym earlier, page 7 m8.

How's your training going?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Sweat how is your training going mate?!
> 
> Mike your training is looking strong.


Cheers mate, liking your journal at the moment! I'm stalling a bit but keep plodding on!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well after a bit of drinking and poor food at weekend decided to delay my squat session from Monday to today so I'd have time to get some decent fuel in to power my workout. So yesterday was a bit of a play about I went and did some chest with my mate, was a good session, here's how it went.

Rotator cuff warm ups

Incline db bench

Warm up

10kg x 20 ( everybody staring at light weights lol)

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 ( no spotter easy! Not staring now lol)

Flat bench press

Warm up

60kg x 10

120kg x 5 x 3 sets (no spotter, easy, felt really good!)

100kg x 8

Incline bb bench press

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

90kg x 5

80kg x 10

Dips

Bw x 10

+20kg x 10 x 2 sets

Dumbells curls

Warm up

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x8

20kg x 8

Good session, had a steam and jacuzzi after it. Plan is to squat today, rest tomorrow so ohp on Thursday and shouldn't bench again till Sunday to still recover! Downside is wrist is still ****ed! Will update on squats later!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well Been a bit of a stressful week at home and at work, I won't go into it but missed 3 days training and not ate enough so finally got in the gym yesterday dinner time. Was tired, hungry and ****ed off, didn't know what to do but thought do you know what, **** it I'm squatting so I did.

Squats

Warm ups

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 3 (wrapped)

150kg x 1 (wrapped)

100kg x 10 x 3 sets

3 sets of supersets calf raises/sldl

That's was it.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Well Been a bit of a stressful week at home and at work, I won't go into it but missed 3 days training and not ate enough so finally got in the gym yesterday dinner time. Was tired, hungry and ****ed off, didn't know what to do but thought do you know what, **** it I'm squatting so I did.
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Good work Mike, hope life is better again now! Keep smashing the gym and releasing those endorphines!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Been thinking about my training and fancy a slight change, been doing wendlers for about 6 months now and had some success but stalling a bit now. I fancy a change for a few months and then maybe coming back to wendlers for the winter months. Not sure what I'm gonna do but gonna finish this cycle and deload while I think about it. I'll be sticking to the principles of it in that it will be based around the big compounds bench, ohp, squat and deadlift and these will be heavy and low reps but I think I'll be using more volume for the accessories to create more shape and attack the muscles I feel are lagging.

My main goal is to add mass and strength, I want in a perfect world pl strength with bb physique! Haha not much to ask then! But I do have some specific goals.

I want to bulk relatively cleanly but as long as my stomach is flat and not fat I can live with it. I'm happy with my chest, back, shoulders and thighs, as I grow I'd want these to grow proportionately but my arms and calves are poor areas for me and these need to catch rest of me up! My waist is to blocky and fat so cardio, diet and core training is needed to address this. These 3 areas arms, calves and core I currently do very little for!

Strength wise my goals ATM are

Bench press 180kg ( currently doing 150 and feel 160 is there)

Ohp 100kg ( currently 90kg x 2/3 so this is not far away)

Squat 180kg ( not great for my bw but I struggle here, currently 150 and feel 160 is there)

Deadlift 240kg ( currently 200 comfortable, not pushed it but feel 210 there maybe more)

Id love these lifts by end of year but as long as I'm progressing I'm happy.

What I currently do and how it will probably change,

Bench day

Bench - warm up then heavy for low reps

Incline - 8-12 reps

Flys for reps

Dips

I doubt this will change much, maybe vary bb and db work and angles of presses.

Squat day

Squat - warm up then heavy for low reps

Front squats

Sldl

Calf raises

Will add more volume sets in squats before and after heavy sets this is mainly to warm my knees up. Leg ext to warm up knees as feeling them at moment and need more hamstring and calf work but this may be on another day.

Ohp day

Ohp - warm up then heavy for low reps

Db press for reps

Upright rows

Will add more stuff here, raises and shrugs likely although traps are doing ok so may not bother with shrugs. Probably do some arm or core work here.

Deadlift day

Deadlifts - warm up then heavy for low reps

Chins

1 arm rows

Gm

Will add at least 1 more row, probably bor Yates style.

This is my thoughts at moment, I know it's going back to a more high volume approach but I'll try and keep my heavy compounds as the base of my training! Just my initials thought.

Any ideas??


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

*Wendlers cycle 4 week 3*

*
In garage*

*
*

*
Ohp*

*
Warmup*

*
75kg x 5*

*
85kg x 3*

*
95kg x 1 **PB*

Ohp

70kg x 10 x 3

Last set strip to 50kg x 10

Strip to 30kg x 15

Upright rows 4 x 10 up to 60kg
















Bit of barbell bicep curls and that's it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Re the program. Looks good

I would add some rear delt stuff on OHP day. Face pulls or rear lateral raises. Lose the upright rows. They're GAY


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Re the program. Looks good
> 
> I would add some rear delt stuff on OHP day. Face pulls or rear lateral raises. Lose the upright rows. They're GAY


Yeah I agree, I'll be doing rear delt raises on ohp day. I don't rate upright rows either, never have but since doing wendlers I've dropped shrugs and uprights have been the only trap exercise I've done and my traps have grown to the point people have made mention of them. But I suppose maxing out on deads each week plays a big part!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

*Wendlers cycle 4 week 3*

*
*

*
Deadlifts*

Really tired today, had an awful sleep last night no more than an hour tops! *Pregnant women snore loud!!* anyway that and only 1 meal and 1 shake before dinner time I didn't feel like training but forced myself, didn't know what to expect! Probably not much!

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

180kg x 3

200kg x 2 *PB*

Wanted more than 2 reps with this really but considering how tired I was I'm made up to even lift it!

Lat pull downs

5 sets to full stack

Bor Yates style long pause at the top

60kg x 10

70kg x 10 x 3 sets

Big reps to biglbs this is a great exercise my lats were killing me!

That was it as I was ****ed!

And I thought I'd get some comments about my topless ohp whether it was to analyse my form or call me a fat northern bas terd!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> *Wendlers cycle 4 week 3*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Thank you mate,i love them,i thought you might,i did a little cable version earlier with slightly different muscle group targeted,it's in journal.Good workout that mate,reps back.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> *Wendlers cycle 4 week 3*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Because you asked for it... YOU ARE A FAT NORTHERN BASTARDO!!! Lats are looking good in the video mate and your slimmer than me by a fair bit I reckon. I've had to lay off training upper body this week and even debating leaving deadlifts alone as well due to the bloody shoulder! Pi$$ing me off like you wouldn't believe, hurts when I wake up in the morning now. Not happy at all.

Congrats on the Dead PB, tis nice work!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Because you asked for it... YOU ARE A FAT NORTHERN BASTARDO!!! Lats are looking good in the video mate and your slimmer than me by a fair bit I reckon. I've had to lay off training upper body this week and even debating leaving deadlifts alone as well due to the bloody shoulder! Pi$$ing me off like you wouldn't believe, hurts when I wake up in the morning now. Not happy at all.
> 
> Congrats on the Dead PB, tis nice work!


Just concentrate on cardio and squat twice a week mate, let your shoulder heal and then when it's ok get back into it! There's no rush and you'll only make it worse! Have you had it looked at yet?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Squatting is actually really bad for shoulders (unless you use a safety bar)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Really good session today, upped the food back to normal as dieting wasn't happening I was just playing at it half heatedly I'd rather just be bigger and stronger, hopefully try and gain size and lean out that way.

*Wendlers cycle 4 week 3*

*Bench press session*

Rotator cuff warm up

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

150kg x 2 *PB*

Incline db bench press

27.5kg x 12

42.5kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 5

Incline flys

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

Dips

Bw x 10

Bw + 10kg x 10

Bw + 20kg x 10

Bw + 30kg x 10

Straight into 10 bw again

At this rate I may continue with wendlers!!! I've had a great 2 days! Looking forward to deload tho! It may be a weeks complete rest!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

SOLID STUFF MIKE !


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> SOLID STUFF MIKE !


Thanks mate!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> SOLID STUFF MIKE !


Will 2nd this, good work mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

150 bench! Holy ****


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great stuff Mike very sold mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What a day!!!!

Heidi Mulligan was born this morning at 09.43 weighing 7lbs 8 oz and is the light of my life!





Say hello Heidi!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats Mike.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Congrats Mike.


Thanks mate, it means a lot from someone I've never even met yet!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tries to rep but I've giving out too much lurve today (I'm a slut)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Tries to rep but I've giving out too much lurve today (I'm a slut)


Thanks anyway mate!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MATE !!

YOU KEPT THAT QUIET !

CONGRATULATIONS !!

I love babies you know, man l am so not alpha !!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> MATE !!
> 
> YOU KEPT THAT QUIET !
> 
> ...


Just posted it on my journal didn't want to start a new thread on it, can't believe what a day I've had! Been at Bolton hospital all day!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikemull said:


> Just posted it on my journal didn't want to start a new thread on it, can't believe what a day I've had! Been at Bolton hospital all day!


Is she your first mate ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Is she your first mate ?


Yes mate!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well its all down hill from here, no sleep, no gym, no life.... :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Well its all down hill from here, no sleep, no gym, no life.... :lol:


Haha so I hear! Today was a good start, no training obviously not enough food and it was all **** haha! Butties, chocolate, crisps, pop, takeaway, now wine it's like a months cheat meals at once! I'm hoping walking with the pram will be good cardio!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

congrats the mull family lets hope heidi doesnt have dads nose :w00t:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> congrats the mull family lets hope heidi doesnt have dads nose :w00t:


Lol camera must have been at a funny angle! I look like I love whiskey!! And tell lies!

I'm a real boy!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha was gonna edit it for a better pic but realised that would be a serious bite!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Massive congrats mate! Cool name! Hope everything is well with the missus!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Lol camera must have been at a funny angle! I look like I love whiskey!! And tell lies!
> 
> I'm a real boy!


yeah must of been the angle ...

View attachment 90651


:whistling:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

congratulations mate shes gorgeous. now kiss your peaceful life goodbye


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

[email protected] Ewen pic.

How you feeling today Mike. Has it sunk in that you're a Daddy


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> [email protected] Ewen pic.
> 
> How you feeling today Mike. Has it sunk in that you're a Daddy


To be fair im quite a chilled person and I knew exactly what was coming, so the fact I'm a daddy is ok I'm just a bit in awe at how small and perfect (to me) she is. I'm excited and scared at same time! Every time I do something it's my first time so I'm nervous (like change a nappy) but as soon as I do it I'm like well that was painless! So at moment I'm loving it! Ask me again in a few weeks when I've had no sleep and lost 2 stone lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Massive congrats mate! Cool name! Hope everything is well with the missus!


Thanks mate she's in pain but feeling ok.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

mikemull said:


> To be fair im quite a chilled person and I knew exactly what was coming, so the fact I'm a daddy is ok I'm just a bit in awe at how small and perfect (to me) she is. I'm excited and scared at same time! Every time I do something it's my first time so I'm nervous (like change a nappy) but as soon as I do it I'm like well that was painless! So at moment I'm loving it! Ask me again in a few weeks when I've had no sleep and lost 2 stone lol!


i rememeber people telling me how much work they are and i would secretly be thinking piece of cake, how wrong was i. my daughter is 2 this month, shes still hard work and bed time cant come quick enough every day but at the same time i cant wait for her to wake up in the morning. enjoy her while shes that tiny though cos it goes so quick.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

She is a perfect bundle mate,congratulations to you both,you are now a family,that is lovely,thanks for letting us enjoy too...reps


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Congratulations Mike, very well done she looks like a real lady, once again congratulations, sure you'll make a good dad.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Want video of you concentration curling the baby posted on here by the end of the week or you being a dad didn't really happen!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well after a few days of no training, really poor diet (not enough calories and what they were were **** , fizzy drinks and takeaways), couple days drinking and 2 bad nights sleep after bringing Heidi home on Saturday, I know it's a taste ofwhatto come lol, I did a quick deload/brush the cobwebs session in the garage. Pretty light and lots of reps just to get back into it. The plan was always to deload this week anyway and then think about howim gonna go forward.

15 mins on cross trainer

Military press

Warm up

30kg x 20 reps

50kg x 15 reps

60kg x 12 reps

70kg x 8 reps

Bor Yates style rows

Warm up

50kg x 12 reps x 2

70kg x 12 reps x 2

Bench press

Warm up

50kg x 20

70kg x 20

90kg x 12

110kg x 10

Barbell curls

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

A few crunches

Just 3 meals and a shake today but it was a lot healthier so a step in the Right direction and hopefully after training my appetite will come back.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

After I trained I went and got my new tattoo!

Weekend has definitely took it out on my body lol oh well I'll be back!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Didn't know you had a journal Mike!

Subbed, got a few pages to read through lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This is sh1t training anyone would think you had a baby xx


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Didn't know you had a journal Mike!
> 
> Subbed, got a few pages to read through lol.


Cheers mate, more than welcome!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> This is sh1t training anyone would think you had a baby xx


I know, I've had a few days grace its time to get back to work lol! Deload this week and choose how my training will shape after this. Considering doing push,pull,legs instead of a 4 or 5 days split.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Some nice artwork there Mike!

Have you got a picture of the piece on your arm?

Are you going for the full sleeve, half sleeve or keeping as is?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Congrats on your baby daughter mate, she's gorgeous, you must be very proud.

Your life will change now mate lol!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Some nice artwork there Mike!
> 
> Have you got a picture of the piece on your arm?
> 
> Are you going for the full sleeve, half sleeve or keeping as is?




This was the design I used, the bloke altered it slightly as its on my upper arm instead of forearm as in the pic.

My plan is a full sleeve on my left arm, I've got 3 tats on there now 1 upper and 2 forearm that need joining up, a few more designs and some shading. And then just add a bit to the Jesus one on my right arm and leave that as a half sleeve. I want a big back piece as well. Only problem is the money, the time and the pain lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Congrats on your baby daughter mate, she's gorgeous, you must be very proud.
> 
> Your life will change now mate lol!!


Tell me about it lol!

Thanks mate! I am by proud!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How.s that baby matey ?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> View attachment 91058
> 
> 
> This was the design I used, the bloke altered it slightly as its on my upper arm instead of forearm as in the pic.
> ...


Looks very nice mate.

How painful was the one on your chest? My forearms didn't hurt at all really but the one on my back was an absolute killer from start to finish, and it took 6hrs, OUCH lol!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks alot mike on your light sesh youve benched my 1rm 10 times


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> thanks alot mike on your light sesh youve benched my 1rm 10 times


Sorry mate! It's all subjective and comparative anyway I'm heavier than you so that's why!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looks very nice mate.
> 
> How painful was the one on your chest? My forearms didn't hurt at all really but the one on my back was an absolute killer from start to finish, and it took 6hrs, OUCH lol!


I'm not gonna lie mate, chest tattoos hurt! The one with the hands and cross was my first and it was ****ing agony! The writing on my ribs was bad as well but I'm quite soft for someone who keeps getting em I hate getting tattooed! Forearms and middle of upper arms were fine tho tbf!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> How.s that baby matey ?


Angel in the day mate and devil at night! Party at Heidi's crib 3 am bring a bottle! :lol: That's why I'm shattered lol, but everything fine and she's good, thanks for asking mate.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I'm not gonna lie mate, chest tattoos hurt! The one with the hands and cross was my first and it was ****ing agony! The writing on my ribs was bad as well but I'm quite soft for someone who keeps getting em I hate getting tattooed! Forearms and middle of upper arms were fine tho tbf!


Oh dear doesn't sound good!

I wanted my grandads regiment (cold stream guards) emblem and motto on my chest. I know he would have loved it so the pain will be worth it


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Oh dear doesn't sound good!
> 
> I wanted my grandads regiment (cold stream guards) emblem and motto on my chest. I know he would have loved it so the pain will be worth it


Not a Wigan warrior badge then no?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Not a Wigan warrior badge then no?


Tempting but.......no


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Inspired by Dorian Yates blood and guts this week managed to get a session in garage whilst wife looks after baby Heidi.

Chest and biceps

Incline bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 6






Flat bench press (tired after doing incline first)

70kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 6 (paused last 2!)






140kg x 4 (paused first couple and felt I had more but got ass cramp)






100kg x 10

Incline flys

20kg db x 10 x 3 sets

Db curls x 4 sets

Barbell curls x 4 sets

Decent session to say I feel **** for not eating right and not training plus no sleep lol. Tried taking ultimate weight loss stack by elite nutrition for second time this week and got ****s again so will be stopping this again!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Inspired by Dorian Yates blood and guts this week managed to get a session in garage whilst wife looks after baby Heidi.
> 
> Chest and biceps
> 
> ...


Lovely benching mate,top marks,your bar limits grip a bit,do the forearms rub on plates?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work mike, hows Heidi and the mum doing?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lovely benching mate,top marks,your bar limits grip a bit,do the forearms rub on plates?


Yeah to be fairy home set up is **** but it's just making do! I'm a member at a gym and there's a gym at work so I can't justify an oly set up at home just yet! It's just a bit of maintainence at home really when I've not got time to go gym.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Great work mike, hows Heidi and the mum doing?


Great thanks mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Yeah to be fairy home set up is **** but it's just making do! I'm a member at a gym and there's a gym at work so I can't justify an oly set up at home just yet! It's just a bit of maintainence at home really when I've not got time to go gym.


A fairy home set up???//lol

I benched today too,went fookin well!

Heidi letting you sleep much?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Vids; Mike, ****ing strong bench specialist arn't you. Respect to you bro, That is some benchpress bud.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sell cot, buy oly gear


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> A fairy home set up???//lol
> 
> I benched today too,went fookin well!
> 
> Heidi letting you sleep much?


That would be a no!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice Vids; Mike, ****ing strong bench specialist arn't you. Respect to you bro, That is some benchpress bud.


Cheers matt!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope you got some sleep last night mate,we used to take it in turns for getting up,one night each,it helped,not a lot but it did x


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well had a weeks grace so got back in gym today.

Legs

Calf raises

4 sets x 12

Leg ext

4 sets x 20-12

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

140kg x 3 ( knees in agony whilst squatting)

Hack squats

40kg x 10

60kg x 10 x 2

Leg curls

5 sets x 12

Calf raises

3 sets x 12

Hammer grip pull ups

3 setsx 6 @bw

Been struggling with my knees for a while now its just above the knee cap and I'm in agony now it's really holding back my squatting. May need to go docs. Even warming up with ext didn't work as it has in past. Interesting hack squats didn't hurt much and felt good on thighs, it's a new machine so will take advantage of this in future.

Not to bac really apart from knees with lack of sleep and food, gonna try and get more routine this week.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fack I hear congratulations are in order! Hows the littleun doing matey? Yo9u're training with a new born in the house so I have no excuse :lol:

Hope you're well mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

She's doing well thanks mate! She's not letting me get much sleep though!

I'm training but not much lol, but yeah your right pull your finger out Wardy! Board reps normally train!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Peptides for painful patellas


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulders tonight

Rotator cuff warm up

Seated db shoulder press

Warm up

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

44kg x 6

44kg x 6

Machine shoulder press

4 sets not sure bout weight

Lat raises

10kg x 10 x 2 sets

14kg x 10

Superset db shrugs/upright rows

30kg/40kg x 10/10

40kg/50kg x 10/10 x 2 sets

Rear delt rows

14kg x 12

18kg x 12 x 2 sets

Decent session felt really pumped in shoulders and traps after it. 44kg dumbells felt ok could have got more on first set but stopped at 6. I'd love todo the 50s on my shoulders that can be added to my lift targets! Think this may be how I train now I'll keep thinking whilst I'm off work, got a few more weeks left before I go back and get back into my normal daily routine but I think I'll be designing a programme with a pl start and bb accessories!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back session, felt weak on deadlifts I'm tired and hungry and the gym was a million ****ing degrees where's the air con gone?

Wide chins

3 x 8bw

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 4 ( felt harder than usual but feeling weak and tired!)

Bor Yates style

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10 x 2

Low pully row

3 sets x 10

Plate loaded pull downs

3 sets x 10

Felt a good session really felt lats on chins and bor, deadlifts felt hard but I'm sure they will come back strong when I get back to eating and sleeping proper once back at work.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back on track today. Ate well, trained well and did a bit of cardio so it's a start. I'm gonna start posting my food up again, I know it's boring but it helps me keep track and stick to healthy stuff.

Chest and triceps

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

120kg x 6

100kg x 10

Cable crossovers

4 x 12 reps x 40kg

Incline db press

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 7

Skullcrushers supersetted with narrow grip bench press

50kg x 10/10 x 3 sets

Db tricep behind the head extension

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

30kg x 12

*Tried to dip but I was ****ed and couldn't even manage 1 triceps were that fried!*

15 mins on static bike low intensity

Enjoyed the session, gonna try and build the cardio up to 20-30 mins low intensity on training days and either 30-60 mins low intensity or 20-30 mins HIIT on rest days. Training may be airing more on the bb hypertrophy style but still gonna keep to my heavy ( for me lol) compounds first. I'll see what results this brings.

Food

Whey and oats shake

4 scrambled eggs 2 brown toast

Porridge

Tuna and bean melt

Whey shake

Pasta with tomatoe and chilli sauce and low fat mattesons sausage


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No weights yesterday, cardio was just half an hour walk with the dog. I'm starting slow lol!

Food

Whey and oats shake

4 scrambled eggs, half tim of beans, 2 brown toast

14oz steak, mash, peas, peppercorn sauce

Leftover sausage pasta, apple

Tuna and beans melt


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> No weights yesterday, cardio was just half an hour walk with the dog. I'm starting slow lol!
> 
> Food
> 
> ...


Much to be said for oldfashioned cardio,good for mind and soul mate,far better than a fookin metal belt machine in a gym:thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back

Wide grip chins

Bw 9,9,8

Deadlifts

Warm up

70kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 8

160kg x 6

180kg x 3 (grip went)

Narrow grip pull downs

4 sets 8-10

Bent over rows

60kg x 10 x 2

70kg x 10

Hammer strength rows

3 sets x 12

Food

Casein and oats shake (ran out of whey, order is on way)

5 scrambled eggs, half tin of beans, 2 brown toast

Chilli and rice, chicken strips

Protein drink bought from gym

Tuna and beans melt

Might need to leave scrambled eggs and beans tomorrow getting 2 bob bits!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I think I may have a bread addiction I eat 4-6 slices per day. When I try to cut it out I don't seem to get full! My breakfast always has toast in it. How can I replace it and still feel full without feeling full of liquid like oats give me. I know when I've not ate it I feel better and look less bloated but I just struggle like ****!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

If 180 on dead lift is feeling weak then whats Strong!? 

Also, how do you get away with eating so much beans!? If i ate that much i would be shipped out the country!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Burgen


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BEANZZZZZZZZZZ! How about porridge instead of drinking oats?

Nice sesh Mike you forget ya chalk or something?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I think I may have a bread addiction I eat 4-6 slices per day. When I try to cut it out I don't seem to get full! My breakfast always has toast in it. How can I replace it and still feel full without feeling full of liquid like oats give me. I know when I've not ate it I feel better and look less bloated but I just struggle like ****!


Nah fook it have full malted/seed loaf yum....


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> BEANZZZZZZZZZZ! How about porridge instead of drinking oats?
> 
> Nice sesh Mike you forget ya chalk or something?


Was sweating like Tass in a job centre! Even with straps my hands were slipping


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick catch up of lastfewdays, diet been kinda 50/50 I do really well most of the day then let myself donw lol.

Thursday no training weights just a walk withthe dog.

Food

Whey and oats

4 scrambled eggs, 2 toast, beans

Steak, jacket, peas,

Chocfudgecake (oops but,other in law took us out for tea soerm yeah whatever!)

2 chicken wraps

Friday trained shoulders and biceps

Rotator cuff warm ups

Db shoulder press seated

Warm up

14kg x 12

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

38kg x 12

44kg x 5

44kg x 5 ( a rep less than last week for some reason)

Superset lat raises with front raises

10kg db/20kg fixed bar x 10/10 x 3 sets

Lying db rear delt raises on an incline bench

Warm up on 10kg db x 10

Drop set 14kg x 10 12kg x 10 10kg x 10

Drop sets 14kg x 8 12 kg x 8 10kg x 8

Db shrugs

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

44 kg x 12

46 kg x 8

Db bicep curls done in a way I say pscarb doing of his vids

10kg x 12

14 kg x 12

18kg x 10

20kg x 8

Ez bar curls

15kg either side x 10 x 3 sets

Friday food

Whey and oats shake

4 scrambled eggs beans 2 toast

Jacket potatoe with beef chilli and cheese

Whey shake

14inchmeat feast pizza from Asda and 2 glasses of wine! (Friday night)

Plan today is to do some cardio in the garage, had a bacon butty for breakfast (whole grain seeded bread as per usual) but wife made it while I sorted the baby so not gonna turn it down. Going my mums for a roast later so gonna try to not eat to much today to try and even out the calories.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bought myself a rowing machine, it's a tunturi 701r there quite expensive brand new buti paid £25 as the displays broke. Apparently it's air resistance so the hoarders go the harder it gets. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Also here the pic from my photo shoot with Heidi.

.

I can see I need a lot of work on my physique but I love this picture.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> BEANZZZZZZZZZZ! How about porridge instead of drinking oats?
> 
> Nice sesh Mike you forget ya chalk or something?


I know I need to drop beans and bread. I don't mind drinking oats it's the my protein instant oats. I could eat porridge with my eggs! Been following the rock on twitter his breakfast is steak eggs and oatmeal!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Also here the pic from my photo shoot with Heidi.
> 
> .
> View attachment 92634
> ...


That is perfect mate,you look s happy there and awww bless!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cardio done. 20 mins on cross trainer and 10 mins on rower, this was a good purchase and will be getting used a lot!

Food ahem

4 bacon 2 granary toast

Whey and oats shake

4 boiled eggs 3 weetabix

Huge roast dinner

Profiteroles with ice cream :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikemull said:


> Cardio done. 20 mins on cross trainer and 10 mins on rower, this was a good purchase and will be getting used a lot!
> 
> Food ahem
> 
> ...


Bastard.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lucky Bastard.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Lovely picture that Mike

Very cute (the babys not bad either:lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Bastard.


Haha diet grump! I wish I could be as strict as you!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Monday equals national chest day! Bank hol means everyone is hungover so empty gym! Legs? Don't mind if I do!

20 mins static bike warm up

Leg ext

4 x 15 reps light weight

1 x 10 reps full stack

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

140kg x 5 (wraps on)

150kg x 2 (wraps on)

Hack squats

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

Lying leg curls

5 x 10 reps

Sldl

3 sets light first time done properly on a bench for a while so stayed light.

Good session, wanted to go for 160kg but bottled it and did 150kg x 2, felt good 160kg was there I should have gone for it! Oh well I know it's there now. Still impressed by the hack squats!

Food so far been

Whey shake

Whey shake

4 eggs, beans, 2 toast

Whey shake

Think tea will be a chicken kebab or something. I'll update!

Edit

Tea was chicken, shish and koftke on a pitta with lettuce.

Whey shake before bed


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good lifts there mike, how much a difference does the wraps do fot you, or is it a mental thing?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

They do help, I'd say they give you another 3-4 reps on your heavy set so I could get 3 reps at 140 but with wraps I'm good for 6-7. Weight wise I reckon it gives me another 10-20kg as there's a lot more spring in the whole. Also I'm struggling with my knees at the moment so it keeps em warm and compact. Tbf tho I wouldn't put themon for any less than 3 plates as I reckon I'd look to much of a pussy lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Ive got bad knees, the operated one is the good one! lol i was thinking of buying the knee sleeves rather than the wraps, i forget the brand name, but they blue and i've heard good things from them


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah I've heard good things bout sleeves also


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick catch up. Tuesday no weights just a 30-40 minute walk with the dog again for some kind of cardio but this needs upping, will manage a bit better next week when I'm back at work and into a routine.

Food was

Whey shake

4 eggs, beans, 2 toast

Jacket with tuna

Whey shake

Chilli with rice

Wednesday trained chest.

Flat db bench press

Warm up

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

42.5kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 6

Was a bit disappointed was expecting more than 10 reps on the 50s.

Incline barbell press

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

Again expected more but the DBS really took it out of me more than I thought it would, really felt it though felt like it was working both strength and pump wise so can't complain.

Incline flys

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

Dips

Bw x 15

Bw x 15

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Seated calf raises

3 sets x 20

Good session felt it in my chest and felt strong on the DBS if not for enough reps. Really ****ed off with people hogging equipment and doing either **** all all stupid exercises with them. But I'll be at a new gym on Friday so new people to get****edoff with haha!

Saw an old friend yesterday that I used to train and go out drinking with, he used to be a big lad and someone I looked up to and aspired to be a bit like but he was really thin and told me he was doing crossfit solely now and had no interest in weights or being big, I couldn't understand it but everyone to there own. This just confirmed that crossfit is good but I could not do this solely!

On that note I was at Wigan baths the other day enquiring about baby swimming and I saw Sean o louglin (Wigan warriors rlfc captain) and this is the kind of physique I want! He was big, about same weight as me I'd say, but he looked really fit and healthy, no fat on him but not in a bodybuilder 4 percent body fat way. He looked fit for purpose if you know what I mean, like he could go the gym and shift some big weights and then run a half marathon or do a circuit or have a fight and hold his own. I looked at myself next to him and saw that there was a world of difference!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Day off today as its the wife's birthday so no training going for some thing to eat soon. Back in work Monday so get back to a better routine for training and eating. Gonna get back to 2 on 1 of with weights and try to fit cardio in on the days off and sometimes when I've got time cardio on weights days as well.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

First day at the new gym today.

Back, biceps and cardio

15 mins treadmill warm up

Wide chins

8,6,6

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

180kg x 4

200kg x 1

210kg x 1 *PB!!!*

*
*

*
Bent over rows*

*
60kg x 10 x 2*

*
80kg x 10*

*
90kg x 10*

*
*

*
Single arm db rows*

*
30kg x 10*

*
40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 8*

*
*

*
Plate loaded pull downs*

*
4 sets x 10*

*
*

*
Ez bar curls*

*
15kg x 10*

*
30kg x 10*

*
45kg x 10*

*
45kg x 8*

*
*

*
Db hammer curls*

*
12.5kg x 10*

*
17.5kg x 10*

*
22.5kg x 8*

*
*

*
Static bike 20 mins low intensity in fat burning zone*

*
*

*
Great session, made up with the PB think the new gym gave me a boost they say a change is as good as a rest so it must be that. I see more to come, it wasnt pretty but went up ok. I'll leave it a few weeks till I max out again though. *

*
*

*
As for the gym the equipment was great, the admin was a bit **** though but I'm sure they will sort that it was opening day and there putting all new programmes in place. I took a pic of the 75kg DBS when I get a few more of the place I'll post em on ere.*

*
*

*
Food*

*
*

*
Whey shake*

*
4 eggs, beans, 2 brown toast*

*
Whey shake*

*
Whey shake*

*
300g steak, 1 packet uncle bens Mexican style rice*

*
4 egg omelette with ham and cheese*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You given up on Wendlers Mikey boy ?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done on the pb mike:thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You given up on Wendlers Mikey boy ?


For now mate, I did 6 months on it and made some good gains but I started stalling quite a bit so I fancied a bit of a change and although I was pleased with the strength gains I was making I wasn't pleased with the way I was looking. I don't mind not being ripped but I didn't ever want to be just strong and fat! So what I'm doing for a bit is trying to find something that covers both sides, keeping the heavy compounds in early in the routine but using a bit more volume and bodybuilding style exercises after that, similar to the wendlers assistance I was using but more volume. So as to get a bit more conditioning or shape to me.

My chest session won't change, back adds a few more exercises and puts chins before deads as I struggle with these anyway, shoulders and legs again just a few more exercises and may alter the order in which I do things or whether I use barbells or dumbells.

I will continue to try and increases strength as I go and if I notice this deteriorat I'll change again. I did like the version of wendlers I was following so I feel that i will return to it in the future but for the time being I'll be doing this. It's still all gonna be based on squats, deads, ohp and bench press.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

After pulling a deadlift PB I should have had yesterday off but due to the way days have fallen and having to take my wife's car in or a job on it I had to train yesterday morning and will rest today. I don't like training in the morning I never have 12-3 pm is my best time I just feel tired and weak in the mornings.

Shoulders triceps abs cardio

Rotator warm ups

Db seated shoulder press

Warm up

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

40kg x 4 (worse than previous weeks but I put this down to PB yesterday and training in morning!)

Smith machine shoulder press

15kg each side x 12

25kg x 12

35kg x 10

40kg x 6

Lat raises/front raises superset

10kg db/20kg bar x 10

12.5kg db/20kg bar x 10 x 2

Rear laterals seated

10kg x 12

15kg x 12

20kg x 12 x 2

Shrugs

4 x 10 on a **** machine weight who knows wont use again

Cgbp

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

110kg x 6

Standing db ext behind head 2 hands

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10 x 2

Prefer these seated!

20 mins static bike

Some crunches and planks

Food

4 egg ham and cheeses omelette 3 weetabix

Whey shake

Whey and oats shake

Chicken burrito

Beef tacos

4 grill steaks, beans

Rest day today!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back at work today so back in the routine, up at 5.30 and first meal in!

4 eggs, half tin beans, 3 weetabix


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ey up matey! Training is looking good. How is the wee one coming along? Sleepless nights?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Food
> 
> 4 egg ham and cheeses omelette 3 weetabix
> 
> ...


Diets looking mean Mike!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Ey up matey! Training is looking good. How is the wee one coming along? Sleepless nights?


Alright stranger where you been? Baby's good mate and nights are getting better thanks!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Diets looking mean Mike!


Thanks mate I'm trying!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Struggled today in the gym, long shift at work first 13 hour one for ages and I was ****ed! But hey ho I'll just keep going no excuses for me!

Chest

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

140kg x 3

100kg x 7

100kg x 5

Incline press machine

40kg each side x 10

50kg each side x 8

50kg x 6

40kg x 10

Cable crossovers

3 sets x 12

Dips

Bw x 10

Bw + 10kg x 10 x 2 sets

Felt weak today but you can't be at your best every week, eat and rest and come back stronger!

Food

4 eggs, beans, 3 weetabix

4 weetabix, whey shake

Whey and oats shake

2 chicken breasts, sweet potato wedges

2 chicken breasts, sweet potato wedges, broccoli

May have another shake before bed not sure yet I feel quite full and my **** is terrible today but I've not ate for a while.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats still a great workout mate, i wish i could bench like that on a good day, never mind after a 13 hour shift!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rest day yesterday, was just a late shift at work so took my turn doing the night feeds with the baby so in the morning had a bit of a sleep in and didn't feel much like doing any kind of training.

Food

Porridge

Whey and oats shake

4 scrambled eggs on toast

2 chicken breasts, beans

Steak, green beans

Finished work at dinner today and wife's took the baby to her mums so been chilling and catching up on my sky + gonna go the gym soon and do some legs.

Food so far has been

Porridge, whey shake

Porridge, 4 scrambled eggs, beans

Weight watchers shepherds pie (wife's lol) 2 Aberdeen Angus burgers

Edit

After training

Whey shake

Chicken curry with rice


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Thinking I may have to unsub from some of my subbed threads, to much high fiving and **** kissing going on!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Thinking I may have to unsub from some of my subbed threads, to much high fiving and **** kissing going on!


Ooh scandal. Which one is it ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha na mate not saying. Don't worry not yours though! How's things? You jabbed that shoulder up yet?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Haha na mate not saying. Don't worry not yours though! How's things? You jabbed that shoulder up yet?


Fcuk all happening in mine.

Been jabbing growth for a couple of days. Last couple of days been on my bike all day as well which usually screws up my shoulder. It;s been okay. Hopefully gh will fix it and not just mask the pain like peps.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Legs

10 mins warm up on recumbent bike

Squats

Warmup

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

140kg x 4

Leg press

4 sets x 10 up to bout 300kg I think not sure

Leg extension

4 sets x 10 up to full stack 250lb

Lying calf raises

4 sets x 12

Seated calf raises

4 sets x 90kg x 20-10(failure on different numbers)

Standing calf raise

2 x failure

IVe worked out why my knees are sore ive been making them go past my toes when squatting I saw itin the mirror today but cou

Don't think of how to correct it. Even with no weight. The first few sets where really painful then when I took out the 100kg set I thought I'd try sitting back and throwing my hip back almost to try and sit on my ankle to stop my legs going forward. I don't know if this was the right way to correct it but it didn't hurt after this and seemed to be a lot better. I managed the same weights as last week without the wraps and did more reps on the 120kg set. Can some one tellme if this is the right way to correct it please.

Also I was done in after 3 quad exercises and didn't feel as though calves and hammies got done properly so I think I'll need to either split them up or double them up with another body part.

Was to knackered for cardio as well!!'


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Done ok with the bread this week only ateot once and that was when there wasn't option at work I was starving and thought I needed fuel lol! Think this is helping take away some bloat from my stomach but I feel small but still a bit fat at the moment! Have noticed some biggish lads at this new gym but I've noticed there all lean so I thi k there not as big as they look just the condition is giving that impression. This just tells me to keep improving diet and do cardio as I have been trying to. On the plus side I haven't seen anyone yet who has deadlifted (210kg) bemched(150kg) or squatted (140kg) more than I have in last couple of weeks. I've seen someone ohp more which was a bit of a blow and I'm sure some of the big fellas can shift more than me on the other weights but until I see it I'm the daddy lol!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Mike your body is amazing, really impressed.... HIGH 5!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Mike your body is amazing, really impressed.... HIGH 5!!!


Cheers mate you **** lol high five back ha bloody ha. But none of us are ever happy are we that's why we keep training!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film it Mike

Sometimes the feet do travel over the feet depending on the length of your femurs. Know what I'm saying you sluttttttttttttttttt?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Done ok with the bread this week only ateot once and that was when there wasn't option at work I was starving and thought I needed fuel lol! Think this is helping take away some bloat from my stomach but I feel small but still a bit fat at the moment! Have noticed some biggish lads at this new gym but I've noticed there all lean so I thi k there not as big as they look just the condition is giving that impression. This just tells me to keep improving diet and do cardio as I have been trying to. On the plus side I haven't seen anyone yet who has deadlifted (210kg) bemched(150kg) or squatted (140kg) more than I have in last couple of weeks. I've seen someone ohp more which was a bit of a blow and I'm sure some of the big fellas can shift more than me on the other weights but *until I see it I'm the daddy lol!*


Technically speaking you are the daddy :lol:

Mike I'd say the obvious way to try address the knee issue would be point toes out more away from you and take your stance out a tad wider.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Technically speaking you are the daddy :lol:
> 
> Mike I'd say the obvious way to try address the knee issue would be point toes out more away from you and take your stance out a tad wider.


Cheers I'll try this although hip flex ain't great when I go wider.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Had a long think while I took dog for a walk last night and I'm going back on the wendlers routine I got the results from. The way I'm training now isn't structured enough I'll just do the compound then pretty much whatever I feel like or what's free, **** that **** I wanna know what I'm doing on what day and how much of it! Wendlers gives me this and also has periodisation and allows deloads to stop me ****ing myself up! I may make some amendments to add in arm and calf work as theses are weak areas and if I'm a day off work with a lot of time to kill I may do some extra squatting but for the main it will be the routine I was doing previously. I will work out new percentages today and next session will start 5-3-1 again.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Had a long think while I took dog for a walk last night and I'm going back on the wendlers routine I got the results from. The way I'm training now isn't structured enough I'll just do the compound then pretty much whatever I feel like or what's free, **** that **** I wanna know what I'm doing on what day and how much of it! Wendlers gives me this and also has periodisation and allows deloads to stop me ****ing myself up! I may make some amendments to add in arm and calf work as theses are weak areas and if I'm a day off work with a lot of time to kill I may do some extra squatting but for the main it will be the routine I was doing previously. I will work out new percentages today and next session will start 5-3-1 again.


Know what you mean about the structure thing mate, I do like that on Wendy. Also scheduled deload is good. I found a magnusson workout programme I like. Revolves around 2 week cycles, and prescribed %s! Will send you a link later if you like, on mobile at the mo.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Know what you mean about the structure thing mate, I do like that on Wendy. Also scheduled deload is good. I found a magnusson workout programme I like. Revolves around 2 week cycles, and prescribed %s! Will send you a link later if you like, on mobile at the mo.


Yeah cheers mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right eased my way back into wendlers yesterday with an ohp session but I ****ed up the percentage and went to heavy to soon, I did 75kg on the 5+ set and only managed 7 reps, this is poor I want 10 in the first week or I'll stall later when I up weights. I know what I've done I've used 100% instead of 90% of my 1rm so will adjust this, I may recalculate it or just keep to same weight for the 3+ set next week not sure. I took it easy on the accessories as it was first day back. Any way here's the session.

*Wendlers cycle 1 week 1 day 1*

*Ohp session*

Standing military press

Warmup

40kg x 12

60kg x 5

67.5kg x 5

75kg x 7

Seated db shoulder press

25kg x 10 x 4 sets

Upright rows

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 2 sets

Rear delt rows seated

12.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10 x 2 sets

Db curls

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

Food yesterday

Whey and oats shake

Porridge

4 eggs, beans

Whey shake

Chicken, sweet pot, green beans

Chicken, sweet pot, green beans

Shepards pie, broccoli, carrots

Desert profiteroles and ice cream :thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone on twitter? I follow layne norton, jim wendlers, the rock, Ben Kelsey, and quite a few others that talk a lot of sense about training and motivation. I recommend these to any other tweeters!

Best comments I've read there recently that ring true on this forum are layne nortons take on '*Gurus*' and jim wendlers saying *Your not quad dominant your hamstring weak* lol so true!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats some bloody good rear delt flies mike, i usually use 12's and they are fun for me lol, How long do you use the wenlders for?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Thats some bloody good rear delt flies mike, i usually use 12's and they are fun for me lol, How long do you use the wenlders for?


As long as I keep seeing results and don't get bored. It's broken down into 4 week cycles, if you have an email I'll send the ebook. Also look at http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/hardcore-look-at-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html I use the bodybuiling assistance from this article.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ey up Mike,

Cannot find a good link to that workout I am thinking about trying but it is called *"Magnusson/Ortmayer Deadlift Program"*, but was thinking of using exactly same for other big lifts, then just doing Wendler stlyle assistance.

This is it below, although it looks a lot it is pretty simple really, all based off 1RM.

Here's the program:

Week 1

Sets Reps Weight

4 4 70%

2 2 80%

1 8+ 70%

If you hit all reps on Week 1 continue to Week 2, if not redo Week 1.

Week 2

Sets Reps Weight

4 4 70%

1 2 80%

1 2 90%

1 8+ 70%

If you hit all reps on week 2 continue to week 3 if not redo week 2.

week 3

Sets Reps Weight

4 4 70% + 10lbs

1 2 80% + 10lbs

1 2 90% + 10lbs

1 8+ 70% + 10lbs

week 4: Rest Week. No deadlifts, upper back only.

week 5

Sets Reps Weight

4 4 70% + 10lbs

1 2 80% + 10lbs

1 2 90% + 10lbs

1 8+ 70% + 10lbs

If you hit all reps on week 5 continue to week 6 if not redo week 5.

week 6

Sets Reps Weight

4 4 70% + 20lbs

1 2 80% + 20lbs

1 2 90% + 20lbs

1 8+ 70% + 20lbs

If you hit all reps on week 6 continue to week 7 if not redo week 6

week 7

Sets Reps Weight

4 4 70% + 30lbs

1 2 80% + 30lbs

1 2 90% + 30lbs

1 8+ 70% + 30lbs

week 8: Rest week. No deadlifts, upper back only.

week 9

Sets Reps Weight

4 4 70% + 30lbs

1 2 80% + 30lbs

1 2 90% + 30lbs

1 8+ 70% + 30lbs

If you hit all reps on week 9 continue to week 10, if not redo week9.

week 10

Sets Reps Weight

4 4 70% + 40lbs

1 2 80% + 40lbs

1 2 90% + 40lbs

1 8+ 70% + 40lbs

If you hit all reps on week 10 continue to week 11, if not redo week 10.

week 11

Sets Reps Weight

4 4 70% + 50lbs

1 2 80% + 50lbs

1 2 90% + 50lbs

1 8+ 70% + 50lbs

week 12: Rest week or test max.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

just outer interest mike, what was your 1rm that you used for this wave?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> just outer interest mike, what was your 1rm that you used for this wave?


I used 90kg for my 1rm mate. I think a few months ago I'd get more but doubt I'd do more now. Not worked em out properly yet but I'll be using 210 for deads, 150 for bench and squats.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Ey up Mike,
> 
> Cannot find a good link to that workout I am thinking about trying but it is called *"Magnusson/Ortmayer Deadlift Program"*, but was thinking of using exactly same for other big lifts, then just doing Wendler stlyle assistance.
> 
> ...


Looks interesting mate, when will you be starting this?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Was hoping 2moro mate, but work is mental for a few days and training partner is away. So think will just do a variation of Wendy's this week and start properly week 2moro bruiser.

Just had a massive pizza, meat feast of course, laid on sofa now and struggling to move... Think ruptured my stomach....


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Was hoping 2moro mate, but work is mental for a few days and training partner is away. So think will just do a variation of Wendy's this week and start properly week 2moro bruiser.
> 
> Just had a massive pizza, meat feast of course, laid on sofa now and struggling to move... Think ruptured my stomach....


 I'm brilliant At planning diets but crap at sticking to them! My weekend beans crap as usual for food lol! Had a curry last night! I'll be training later it's deadlifts today and gonna try cardio after it. Will try to eat better today as well!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha, same about the planning aspect!

Think last time I was also telling myself "your doing strength training so don't be worrying about diet too much as long as getting protein in"... results in strength gains but also a fatter bulky look. Ideally want to bridge both, lift heavy and look good... can but hope!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Haha, same about the planning aspect!
> 
> Think last time I was also telling myself "your doing strength training so don't be worrying about diet too much as long as getting protein in"... results in strength gains but also a fatter bulky look. Ideally want to bridge both, lift heavy and look good... can but hope!


Same thing, strength gains but also not happy with condition. I'm about 17 stone but ideally wanna drop to about 16. I wanna just get my cals from 3 meals and 3 shakes but due to me being up at 5.30 and up till bout 11pm I get hungry a lot. I'll try though, maybe I'll try skipping breakfast till bout 9.30.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

*Wendlers cycle 1 week 1 session 2*

*
*

*
Deadlifts*

Deadlifts

Warmup

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 5

130kg x 5

150kg x 12 ( couple more in tank but left it at 12)

Wide grip chins

8,6,6

Single arm db rows

40kg x 10 x 4 sets

Hyper extensions

Bw x 12 x 3 sets

10 mins rower 2600 metres

Nice easy session again as first week back, heart was racing after last set of deads and felt lightheaded after rower but enjoyed it!

Food so far

Porridge, whey shake

Steak, jacket pot, peas

Whey shake

About to have family meal enchiladas will update later.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.jimwendler.com/2012/09/fasted-cardio/

Great write up on fasted cardio!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha. No bullsh1t Wendler


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Haha. No bullsh1t Wendler


Love his attitude!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

see that quote in my sig ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> see that quote in my sig ?


Yeah it's awesome! 1 month till I'm gold I can be cool with a signature! I'm gonna spend that month thinking of one, ideas welcome lol!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Btw reps tass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Yeah it's awesome! 1 month till I'm gold I can be cool with a signature! I'm gonna spend that month thinking of one, ideas welcome lol!!!


Yoou should put

"Send Tass £15 and he'll tell you how to become a millionaire"


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great deadlifts again mike, how many (if any) were with straps? I bet the rower was fun!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Last set was with straps mate, wendler says in his book to not use them and I know a lot of the power lifters/ strongmen don't but I always use them on my heaviest set as tbh I'd rather have a big back than a strong grip, if at any point this changes then I can lose the straps. Also grip is ok as I've pulled 180kg for reps easily without straps or chalk (albeit mixed grip). At the moment I'm just training for myself, the guys who compete and aren't allowed straps I totally understand the reason they don't use them in training but as I'm not then why not use straps to maximise my

Also it helps as I think I've got a pinched nerve in my left forearm.

Rower wasn't fun mate but I wanna gt back into this I did a lot of it a couple years ago and found it got me into good condition fast, it's just a case of increasing slowly each time. I got up to half hour sessions doing 5km last time. Noticed yesterday that the ones at my new gym aren't concept 2 rowers and didn't have as much resistance so wasn't getting as much distance. This however didn't make yesterday's any easier lol! I've bought a rower for the garage so I'll use that as Wellbutrin the display is broke so will just go for time on that one.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick update, no training yesterday had a lie in after doing the night feed.

*Food*

Porridge, whey shake

Whey shake

Aberdeen Angus burger, sweet potatoe

Aberdeen Angus burger, beans

4 Scrambled eggs, 4 bacon, beans

Today after a bit of stress having to go to court (I'm gonna post a thread about this) trained chest/bench press but felt really week and tired, was planning on doing biceps and cardio after but just did the cardio and left the biceps for another day.

*Wendlers cycle 1 week 1 session 3*

*
*

*
Bench press*

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 8 (****ed up, this should have been 110kg but when I realised I just thought I'd bang 8 out with this)

110kg x 9.5 (haha had to dump it in the first pin on the bench couldn't get it all way up)

Incline db bench press

30kg x 10

40kg x 6 x 2 sets

40kg x 7

Triceps where screaming and couldn't do more than 6/7 the initial press from my chest was easy but the top of the rep wasn't happening!

Cable crossover

3 set x 10

Dips

Bw x 12

Bw +10kg x 10

Bw +10kg x 8

Bw x 10

20 mins cross trainer

*Food*

Porridge, whey shake

Scrambled egg and bacon bagel

Whey and oats shake, apple

Whey shake

Jacket potatoe with beef chilli


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work out mate, but why is session 1 after session 2??

In court again mate, is it the stealing penny sweets from the kiddies? You always getting into trouble over that...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well spotted I've edited accordingly lol

I was in court for this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/194360-no-faith-justice-system-sorry-rant.html


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good workout there mike, chest must be your favorite day!? Ive just read though your other thread,an absolute joke well done for not smacking the lad for feeling up the girl too!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Back on Wendys I see  how the fck do you manage to always lift more than you should Mike lol....write the numbers down and take em withya when you do ya session!!

fack I knew I'd regret banning myself from Gen Con lol...any chance of getting cliff notes on why you were at court lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Good workout there mike, chest must be your favorite day!? Ive just read though your other thread,an absolute joke well done for not smacking the lad for feeling up the girl too!


Cheers mate, I think everyone likes chest but I wouldnt say favourite, not sure really I like back as well. But everyone loves chest brah haha all about benching!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Back on Wendys I see  how the fck do you manage to always lift more than you should Mike lol....write the numbers down and take em withya when you do ya session!!
> 
> fack I knew I'd regret banning myself from Gen Con lol...any chance of getting cliff notes on why you were at court lol


I knew what I needed to lift just put the wrong plates on, the new gym is cast iron plates instead of the rubber ones I'm used to and there ain't much difference in size between the 10s and 15s and the 20s and 25s. That I don't pay enough attention.

Long story bout the case mate lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Cheers mate, I think everyone likes chest but I wouldnt say favourite, not sure really I like back as well. But everyone loves chest brah haha all about benching!


Defo my fav


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Have only just seen this journal , Have skimmed over the pages and its got all the hallmarks of a good journal. Your quite strong and train at home. Nice one !!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Mike you seem to be a connoisseur of beans, so can i ask which ones you use?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Mike is a greedy bastard and trains at 3 gyms! I think all the weights he lifts are in lbs but he gets confused and writes kgs! How I justify him being so strong! He reps On higher than my 1rm!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Have only just seen this journal , Have skimmed over the pages and its got all the hallmarks of a good journal. Your quite strong and train at home. Nice one !!


Most of my training is done either at the gym at work or the one I'm a member of but I've got some stuff to get by with at home so if I'm busy I'll train in my garage. I've got a bar and DBS with approx 150kg weight and a flimsy bench that feels like its gonna break Everytime I use it and some squat stands.

Cheers mate your more than welcome.

- - - Updated - - -



Si Train said:


> Mike you seem to be a connoisseur of beans, so can i ask which ones you use?


Haha Heinz or Branston


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Mike is a greedy bastard and trains at 3 gyms! I think all the weights he lifts are in lbs but he gets confused and writes kgs! How I justify him being so strong! He reps On higher than my 1rm!


Doubt it mate I'm not that strong for my weight I'm hovering around 17 stone


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Doubt it mate I'm not that strong for my weight I'm hovering around 17 stone


Your no weakling are you mate?FFs great weights used


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Your no weakling are you mate?FFs great weights used


Cheers big un


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Truth:thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick update

No training yesterday

*Food*

4 eggs, beans

Whey shake

Jacket pot, beef chilli

Weight watchers shepherds pie, Aberdeen Angus burger, apple

4 eggs, Aberdeen Angus burger

Today played 5 aside football at work for bout 45 mins, no world beaters but a decent run about for cardio! Was gonna do arms in the garage tonight but wife's ill and gone to bed so I'm baby sitting! Not to bothered as I'm tired and I can train sat and sun in work.

*Food*

Whey shake

Porridge, 4 egg whites

4 whole eggs, beans

Jacket pot, beef chilli

Chicken, rice, lettuce, salsa, bit of cheese

So far!

Pretty happy with food this week, no cheats really and no bread at all!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Most of my training is done either at the gym at work or the one I'm a member of but I've got some stuff to get by with at home so if I'm busy I'll train in my garage. I've got a bar and DBS with approx 150kg weight and a flimsy bench that feels like its gonna break Everytime I use it and some squat stands.
> 
> Cheers mate your more than welcome.
> 
> ...


I just tried the new heinz ones yesterday, with 5 different beans in same can, pretty good!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bit of a mess about session today

Incline bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

120kg/100kg/60kg drop set managed 6/6/8 with a spotter

Wide grip chins

Bw x 10

Bw +10kg x 6

Bw + 10kg x 7

Cable bicep curl/tricep press downs superset 4 sets x 12/12

Db hammer curl/dips superset

15kg/bw x 12/12

20kg/bw+10kg x 10/10

20kg/bw+20kg x 10/10

That's it

*Food*

4 eggs, beans

Porridge, whey shake

Whey shake

2 chicken breasts, 2 small sweet potatoes

Gonna be kebab and wine night tonight though!

Squats tomorrow!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good weights there mate, very jealous..

Hows that baby ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Good weights there mate, very jealous..
> 
> Hows that baby ?


Cheers mate but I've seen more in yours so no need to be!

Baby is great mate I'm loving being a dad!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikemull said:


> Cheers mate but I've seen more in yours so no need to be!
> 
> Baby is great mate I'm loving being a dad!!!


Talk to me in 16 yrs !

:lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

BEANS BEANS THEY'RE GOOD FOR YOUR HEART,

THE MORE YOU EAT THE MORE YOU...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

SHART


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

LIFT?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Obviously had a productive day you two!!

Anyway trained in work today. Moved stance wider and turned toes in a lot on squats audit really helped my knees, no pain almost!!

*Wendlers wave 1 week 1 day 4*

*
*

*
Squats*

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 5 ( stick to required reps as I was testing out technique for knees but5 was no problem)

Front squats

60kg x 10 x 3 sets

Seated leg curl

4 sets x 12

Toe presses

4 sets x 20

*Food*

Not ate much as felt guilty about the kebab and the wine last night!

Whey shake

Porridge

Whey shake

2 chicken breasts, rice

About to have chicken, a potatoe and veg and gravy


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I had a productive day. Replanned my training from now till end of year, check it ok on page 17 of my journo mike. Any thoughts is appreciated! Time to bulk and get strong! Hopefully start start chasing you on weights mate, but not for a fair while yet...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No weights today, played 5 aside at work and now my legs are ****ing in agony after squatting yesterday and playing that today oh my days there killing me now!! Good running cardio though!

Food was good till got home starving and wife tempted me into the buffet at pizza hut! Oh no!

Porridge, whey shake

Chicken, veg

Lots of pizza, lots of pasta!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> No weights today, played 5 aside at work and now my legs are ****ing in agony after squatting yesterday and playing that today oh my days there killing me now!! Good running cardio though!
> 
> Food was good till got home starving and wife tempted me into the buffet at pizza hut! Oh no!
> 
> ...


Pizza Hut all you can eat is fooking ace, I got the wrong mentality when it comes to All You Can Eat. It is defo more of a challenge to me, keep thinking to myself "I'll put the basterds out of pocket, hahaha"


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick session in garage before work

*Wendlers wave 1 week 2 day 1*

*
*

*
Ohp*

Military press

Warm ups

30kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 3

67.5kg x 3

75kg x 8

Standing single arm db shoulder press

20kg x 10 each arm

30kg x 6 each arm (to heavy)

20kg x 12 each arm

25kg x 12 each arm

Ming rows

4 x 10 not very heavy as first time done these but felt them in rear delts so will rep Ming for these!

Upright row/db shrug superset

40kg barbell/40kg DBS x 10/10 x 4 sets

Single arm pressing was a lot harder than I thought I've tried it heavier before and used leg drive but these were strict today so took me by surprise, nice change though.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good pressing there mate, wel done


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice pressing as always Mike! Never tried single arm pressing myself either but I can imagine it is a cnut doing them strict and I'd be weak as fck at them! Great exercise though


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> good pressing there mate, wel done


Thanks mate!

- - - Updated - - -



Wardy21 said:


> nice pressing as always Mike! Never tried single arm pressing myself either but I can imagine it is a cnut doing them strict and I'd be weak as fck at them! Great exercise though


Seen it in a few journals recently and fancied a go, was a bit of a Cnut haha!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Also did 35 mins fast walking on treadmill at an incline at work this afternoon.

*Food*

Porridge

Whey shake

Tuna and noodles

Apple

2 Aberdeen Angus burgers, jacket potatoe, beans


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great workout there, single pressing sounds like the devil though, i bet its a killer for you core?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not been on for a few days been busy at work and at home with family as well so I'll update what I can, not been a great wek for training, sleep or food tbh.

No training Wednesday or thursday and food wasn't great, nothing terrible just ate a bit of bread that wife picked up and felt bad as I'd been doing well up to then with it.

*Friday bench press session*

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

120kg x 6

120kg x 5

Wasn't happy with 6 reps so did another set at 120 and got 5.

4 sets x 10 incline hammer strength machine

4 sets x 12 incline flys

4 sets x 10 dips bw+10kg

Not much sleep and felt tired so poor session.

*Saturday squat session*

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

120kg x 3

Left it at required reps as knee was sore and taking squats slowly till happy with technique.

Front squats 4 sets x 10 x 60kg

Ready to up this now

Calf raises 4 sets x 12 reps

No time for hamstrings

Ate well fri and sat other than some chocolate Saturday night.

Sunday rested, ate well till went fora carvery lol.

Today

*Food*

4 eggs

Porridge, whey shake

Jacket potatoe with beef chilli

Aberdeen Angus burger, 4 eggs

Hoping to get to gym tonight if wife wakes up from her nap! She deserves the sleep tho so if she doesn't I'll train in morning!

Diet should be good for a bit now just had my protein order through, 5kg whey and 2.5kg oats. Just been Costco for 5kg chicken, 16 Aberdeen Angus 6oz burgers, 2.5kg steak mince, 60 eggs, porridge, Pepsi max, fruit and 4kg sweet potatoe as well as other stuff I can't remember now lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't make it! Been a poor week!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the look of your shopping basket


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday 25/9/12

* Am Wendlers phase 1 week 2 day 4*

*
*

*
Deadlifts*

Deadlifts

Warm ups

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 10

Wide grip chins

8,6,5

Bent over rows

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 10

1 arm db row

40kg x 10

50kg x 6 x 2 sets

Stiff leg dead lifts (didn't do on Saturday with legs)

3 x 12 x 60kg

*Pm *

Hammer strength incline press

4 sets x 12 up to 3 plates per side

Decline bench press

3 sets x 10

Db hammer curls

4 sets x 10

*Food*

Porridge, whey shake

Chicken breast, sweet potato, lettuce

4 eggs, porridge

Whey shake

2 chicken breasts, sweet potato, lettuce

Chicken breast, veg


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Where's the beans!?!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ticking away nice and smooth fella,hope your family is good too,hugs to nipper from the big fella sx


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Two workouts in one day, like a boss!!!

Looking good mate. I got up to 152.5kg this week without straps, just for 2 reps though. Is tempting to start using straps again as it will bump me up, but my logic is that grip will increase faster so as to catch up with back/hams soon. 170 is max 1rm without straps, must be 15-20kg higher with. Still sucky tho, based on my body weight should be gunning for about 265 or so.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Two workouts in one day, like a boss!!!
> 
> Looking good mate. I got up to 152.5kg this week without straps, just for 2 reps though. Is tempting to start using straps again as it will bump me up, but my logic is that grip will increase faster so as to catch up with back/hams soon. 170 is max 1rm without straps, must be 15-20kg higher with. Still sucky tho, based on my body weight should be gunning for about 265 or so.


I used straps and belt for last set (160kg) I've said before I know for all out strength I shouldn't but I want a big back more than a big grip! My thinking only lol! **** me mate, 265 is a big target! I've got 240 in my head, I wanted it this year but lack of sleep has hit me hard, can't complain though ill get there it may just take longer!

- - - Updated - - -



biglbs said:


> Ticking away nice and smooth fella,hope your family is good too,hugs to nipper from the big fella sx


Cheers big man!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday was crazy haha

*wendlers week 3 ohp*

Ohp

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

Strength feels low but I'm tired, lack of sleep is hurting me!

Seated db shoulder press

25kg x 3 x 12

25kg x 10

Rear laterals seated

3 x 12

Ming rows

3 x 12

Shrugs

4 x 12

Calf raises

4 x 12

Got call out last night, only got home at 02.30 so rest day today! Not got much time to check my mates and subbed threads will catch up with you all when I can, hope you don't think I'm ignoring you all lol! Gotta get ready for work again now! Will catch up soon!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

*bench press session*

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

90kg x 5

120kg x 3

140kg x 4 with a spotter

Incline bench press

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

Pec dec

4 sets x 12

Dips

4 sets x 12

Struggling, looking forward to deload week!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Strong Pressing as always Bench Brah


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Strong Pressing as always Bench Brah


All about the bench brah!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did some squats at work on Saturday, was training with some lads did more volume, pretty good session tho but ran out of time.

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 8

140kg x 4

Leg press

4 sets x 15 on machine.

That was it ran out of time. Felt ok on squats. Heidi's christening yesterday so a few drinks were had, no training and junk food proceeded today. Also have agreed to do the Manchester to Blackpool bike ride in 3 weeks, it's 60 miles and I've not rode in bout 2 years so will have to get out and do a bit to prepare. It's a charity thing so I'm not fussed about a time and I think it won't be to fast as some are doing it on mountain bikes. Because of this I think I might need to do weights just 3 days a week, cycle 3 days and have 1 complete rest up until the ride. I'll take my bike in tomorrow for a service and some new cleats for my shoes. Oh we'll it will prob help me drop some body fat.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great squatting, have you tried front squats before? You'll be walking sore for a few weeks after the cycling! lol

How's Heidi doing?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Great squatting, have you tried front squats before? You'll be walking sore for a few weeks after the cycling! lol
> 
> How's Heidi doing?


Yeah mate I do fronties regular. Not to heavy but do them. Yeah the cycling will hurt but might help me drop some ****ty weight!

Heidi's great thanks mate! She's asleep in her Moses basket next to me now. I'm sure she'll have me up tonight tho!

- - - Updated - - -



Si Train said:


> Great squatting, have you tried front squats before? You'll be walking sore for a few weeks after the cycling! lol
> 
> How's Heidi doing?


Yeah mate I do fronties regular. Not to heavy but do them. Yeah the cycling will hurt but might help me drop some ****ty weight!

Heidi's great thanks mate! She's asleep in her Moses basket next to me now. I'm sure she'll have me up tonight tho!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chest

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 5

120kg x 5 x 4 sets

Incline db press

32.5kg x 12

40kg x 8 x 2

40kg x 6

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 4

Decline bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10 x 2

Half hour on exercise bike hill interval programme

15km/8miles 300cals

Had no focus during the weight session,I'm a bit lost at the moment had a lot of sleep this weekend but still feel tired! Not sure how to train while I'm doing this cycling so gonna have a think about it.

- - - Updated - - -

Chest

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 5

120kg x 5 x 4 sets

Incline db press

32.5kg x 12

40kg x 8 x 2

40kg x 6

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 4

Decline bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10 x 2

Half hour on exercise bike hill interval programme

15km/8miles 300cals

Had no focus during the weight session,I'm a bit lost at the moment had a lot of sleep this weekend but still feel tired! Not sure how to train while I'm doing this cycling so gonna have a think about it.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Drop the cycling for some hill sprints!

- - - Updated - - -

Drop the cycling for some hill sprints!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Drop the cycling for some hill sprints!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Drop the cycling for some hill sprints!


Hill sprints won't help me ride 60 miles at the end of the month mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Hill sprints won't help me ride 60 miles at the end of the month mate!


:lol:Morning bro,be lucky


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bit of back today, didn't have much time sodas a bit rushed after deads.

Deadlifts

Warmup

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

180kg x 4

200kg x 1

Wide grip chins

10,8,6,5

Bent over rows

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

Machine narrow rows

3 sets x 10

Day off weights tomorrow so will try to do some cycling. At moment think I'm gonna stick to training how I feel with weights as keep feeling tired and I've got a lot to fit in so will listen to my body, if I feel like heavy I will if I feel like high reps I will.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great deadlifting!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

25km/15 miles 430kcals on exercise bike steady pace and setting. 52 minutes.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bet your ass was sore after that !


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Bet your ass was sore after that !


Not to bad mate, in 2009 I did lands end to John o groats for charity, 90-100 miles a day most days. Now that was a sore **** lol! Just gonna do a bit until this Manchester to Blackpool thing in a few weeks. Not to worried as there will prob be plenty stops on the way and it will be a leisurely pace so 3-4 hours for 60 miles will be ok. So if its nice ill be out on the bike, if its ****ing down at the gym on the exercise bike just increasing a bit each time prob 3 times a week and 3 weights sessions a week.

Lol hopefully!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

you gotta road/racing bike then Mike? Or just doing it on a mountain bike?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> you gotta road/racing bike then Mike? Or just doing it on a mountain bike?


Got a road bike mate but not rode it in over a year and needs a service and new cleats for my shoes.

This is mine http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/rapid.4/4866/38976/


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I fancy a push bike,but am worried i would crush it?

Any ideas?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I fancy a push bike,but am worried i would crush it?
> 
> Any ideas?


I'm no expert mate so I'd go to a shop and ask, maybe you'd need a mountain bike with reinforced frame and forks. They'll tell you though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I'm no expert mate so I'd go to a shop and ask, maybe you'd need a mountain bike with reinforced frame and forks. They'll tell you though.


I was thinkin Harley ditch glide?

They need pushing now and then!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulder session tonight

Push press

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5 x 2 sets (first time really done push press but liked it. Technique not great lol)

Seated db shoulder press

25kg x 10

32.5kg x 8

37.5kg x 8

37.5kg x 6

Lateral raises

7.5kg x10

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

Facepulls

3 sets x 10 not much weight first time done

Rear delt raises

15kg x 10 x 3 sets

Shrugs barbell

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 6 (form goes when I go heavy so this set was ****!)

Db bicep curls

3 sets x 10

Ez bar curls

2 sets x 10/8

Good session, think ill stick with push press for a bit. Thinking I'm gonna do kinda 5x5 for first exercise and similar assistance to what I've been doing.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Is push press like a military press?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah just with leg drive mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

*Yesterday's session 9/10/12*

*
*

*
Squats*

Squats

Warmup

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

120kg x 5

Hack squats

90kg x 10 x 3 sets

Leg ext

4 sets x 10

Leg curls

4 sets x 10

Toe presses

4 sets x 12

Planning another leg session at weekend doing hams and calfs more as was tired when I'd done quads so will prob do front squats, stiff deads and calf raises.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Solid Mike 140 x 5 up near your best?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Solid Mike 140 x 5 up near your best?


Recently mate yeah but done more a few years ago! With knee wraps 1rm is 180kg bout 5 years ago, reckon I've got 160kg in me now but still struggling with tekkers and my knees.

Question- do people train there whole body in the same way or do you think different body parts work better with different styles or rep ranges. For example I feel my quads have grown bigger and stronger in the past using more volume 6-10 reps but other body parts have responded well to wendlers 1-5 reps. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice I wouldn't mind a 180 squat myself  what you get outer your wraps like 10-15kg?

I've not trained like a bodybuider since I started training really apart from first few months but when it comes to blowing up quads I would definitely say 6-12 reps


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice I wouldn't mind a 180 squat myself  what you get outer your wraps like 10-15kg?
> 
> I've not trained like a bodybuider since I started training really apart from first few months but when it comes to blowing up quads I would definitely say 6-12 reps


Yeah I'd say that much 10 to maybe even 20kg, just a lot more spring at the bottom! Also if not on 1rm but still heavy get a good few extra reps. But I'm not sure if it still works your muscle the same? Anyone?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Unless you're powerlifting, just wear them tight enough to support the knee. What's the point in the wrap doing some of the work? Tell me that young Michael


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

This is true!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chest today

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 12 x 2 sets

100kg x 10

120kg x 5 x 3 sets

120kg x 4 x 2 sets

Incline bench press

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 6

100kg x 5

Pec dec

4 sets x 12

Dips

Bw x 12

Bw+10kg x 10

Bw+20kg x 8

Bw+20kg x 6

Bw x 10


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Deload week?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Deload week?


No mate, just weak!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

*13/10/12*

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

180kg x 5

140kg x 5

Chins

8,6,6

Bent over rows

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Narrow pull downs

2 sets x 10


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

up before 6 on a sunday! i feel your pain brother.kids dont seem to have any respect for the day of rest:lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

2 solid sets of 5 on 180 nice deadlifting man


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great deadlifting mike


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> up before 6 on a sunday! i feel your pain brother.kids dont seem to have any respect for the day of rest:lol:


Been in work bro even worse!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Fancied a change so did a power circuit I've not done in a few years for the lower body. Did it with a mate at work so was literally no rest straight on after each other, well tried our best to anyway!

Power cleans 50kg x 50 reps ( done in 5 x 10 rep sets)

Squats 70kg x 70 reps (7 x 10 rep sets)

Deadlifts 90kg x 90 reps (9 x 10 rep sets

Leg press 110kg x 110 reps (11 x 10 rep sets) *ran out of time after 6 sets though!!!!*

Good hard circuit. Need to do this a bit more often I think. Struggling a bit at mo so I'm thinking maybe a week of just cycling this week to prepare for sundry and rest from weights to give my muscles and joints a rest and start again after that. Also diet been average during week poor at weekend so needs to improve, goal is to lean bulk slowly over winter and get some size and strength but try to do it with a flattish stomach. Not looking my best at moment but not terrible either I know a few weeks decent diet and good training and a bit of cardio will make a difference and look les bloated.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just done 17 miles on my bike. Pretty easy had a bit more in me, a few sneaky little hills as well! Same prob as always tho suffer from cramp a but, normally my thighs but was calfs today!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Could my friends on here please sponsor me and 11 other riders doing the manchester to blackpool bike ride this sunday for Braiden lee Prescott. Hes 3 years old and has a form of cancer that the nhs dont fund the treatment for. It's to raise money to send him to America where he'll have an 80% chance of survival.

Al details are here on the link, all you need to do is text to donate! Thanks guys and girls!

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.justgiving.com%2FBraiden-Lee&h=aAQFdz5ALAQErZScMSldLFjPiTsGjODPB7BZ5qUUE8xYYKg&enc=AZNWjHtgtMRS9GzwLgxDPWbbeBP32dyf0jAeBxLWKJmcxUJJ9poJ3zvwTCcpAlUgEgCJD5MyFTWXZRsyMdHD9OBW&s=1


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

got a webpage set up for it Mike?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> got a webpage set up for it Mike?


Not my own the link above takes you to the just giving page.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

donated


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> donated


Cheers mate! Reps!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just seen that I'm now gold! Boom love that! Shame it's come this week when I'm not training lol! Spending the week planning my next attack from Monday! Coming up with a training and diet plan I can stick to as I've started a new shift pattern at work so should make life a bit easier. Will update with what I come up with!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

just donated. good luck with the ride


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> just donated. good luck with the ride


Thanks mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just done 15 miles before I ran out of light!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Mike that is a great cause I'll happily donate on Friday when I get paid if that's not too late?

btw hows all this cycling for you? shedding fat? burning out?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Hey Mike that is a great cause I'll happily donate on Friday when I get paid if that's not too late?
> 
> btw hows all this cycling for you? shedding fat? burning out?


Cheers mate, well I'm not shredded but its helped with fat a little bit. I look smaller because I've not trained for a week and think you lose that constant pump or tightness you tend to have when you train regularly. But it will come back next week I think it's prob done me good as I felt like I was really struggling, tired from the baby and trying to train. Not sure but felt like I was going backwards struggling with weights that should be easy maybe my cns was fried. A weeks rest will do my muscles good. And I think now I've started ill stick to doing a couple of little rides a week to keep my fitness ok and my body fat down.

Friday will be great mate thanks.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How do l donate wiothout FB mate ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> How do l donate wiothout FB mate ?


The link is to the just giving page or it can be done by text mate.

Text BRLE99 and your amount £3, £4, £5 or £10 to 70070 (eg text 'BRLE99 £10' to 70070 to donate a tenner).

Thanks, pressures on now I've gotta do it lol!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Done my friend and where's the pics of this baby ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok showing off time lol!



From the christening



The free babysitter, max the bulldog!



Sat on daddy's knee



Playtime



My new dipping belt!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

You've got a great looking family there mike! well done yoou lucky bugger! 

Great dipping belt too!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> You've got a great looking family there mike! well done yoou lucky bugger!
> 
> Great dipping belt too!


Thanks mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Done it boom 60 miles!



Start line old Trafford Manchester!



Finish line!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome !!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Done it boom 60 miles!
> 
> View attachment 98195
> 
> ...


For a second i thought you were a dirty man utd fan! Haha major congrats mate! how are the old legs feeling?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> For a second i thought you were a dirty man utd fan! Haha major congrats mate! how are the old legs feeling?


Surprisingly there not to bad I'm just quite drained energy levels are low. I'll be fine when I've had a few days good eating!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Why did i not notice you doing this,i was in here the other day:confused1:

Well done soldier!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just wanna say thanks to those who have sponsored me and anyone who still wants to there's still time it's a great cause for this little boy! There will be more pics to follow!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back training today, just light weights and plenty reps to ease my way back in slowly. No lower body as legs still recovering and stuck mainly to machines as first week back I think I'm gonna do 3 sessions this week probably all over workout full body but next 2 will deco include some leg work!

Anyway here's what I did today-

Plate loaded pull downs

4 sets

Plate loaded shoulder press

4 sets

Decline bench

4 sets

Preacher curl

3 sets

Push downs

3 sets

Crunches


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just had a great start to the day as read a pm from Wardy and I've been picked for a free trial to a pre- workout! Boom can't wait!

Today will be another all over total body session at work this time, one more at weekend. Still thinking about which routine to run once I'm back to normal. Currently considering, 4 day split normal bb routine with 1 pl main exercise, push pull legs, any other thoughts?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Just had a great start to the day as read a pm from Wardy and I've been picked for a free trial to a pre- workout! Boom can't wait!
> 
> Today will be another all over total body session at work this time, one more at weekend. Still thinking about which routine to run once I'm back to normal. Currently considering, 4 day split normal bb routine with 1 pl main exercise, push pull legs, any other thoughts?


Wow, that was lucky !


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Really good session yesterday at work, decided to **** the union meeting off as there all corrupt anyway so I had longer in the gym. A total body workout like I said, nothing heavy, no less than 10 reps on each set, just to get me back into the swing of things.

Lat pull downs

4 sets

Deadlifts

3 sets

Decline bench press

4 sets

Plate loaded incline press

3 sets

Front squats

4 sets

Calf raises

3 sets

Push press

4 sets

Shrugs

3 sets

Cable bicep curls/push downs superset

3 sets


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

My other big news is I'm 30 at Christmas and my mrs has booked a trip to Vegas for my present. I've got a week off in feb so were going for 4 days on the 10th feb! Can't wait and I've been looking at things to do already, we've been before and loved it but I'm gonna do the stuffing didn't get to this time. Defo wanna do Grand Canyon and the gun store up to now! Wanna get as big as possible before I go so I can stand next to some big boy Americans haha!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

mikemull said:


> My other big news is I'm 30 at Christmas and my mrs has booked a trip to Vegas for my present. I've got a week off in feb so were going for 4 days on the 10th feb! Can't wait and I've been looking at things to do already, we've been before and loved it but I'm gonna do the stuffing didn't get to this time. Defo wanna do Grand Canyon and the gun store up to now! Wanna get as big as possible before I go so I can stand next to some big boy Americans haha!


lucky fcuker, im 30 in april and will be lucky if i go to barry island


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Bit of a workout there mike! very jealous of vegas, are you staying on the strip?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Bit of a workout there mike! very jealous of vegas, are you staying on the strip?


MGM grand mate!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

In work both days this weekend and can only fit in 45 minute sessions at dinner so splitting body into 2 sessions. Yesterday was chest, shoulders and triceps.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

Machine incline press

4 sets

Cable crossovers

2 sets

Push press

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

Rear delts on pec dec

3 sets

Shrugs

3 sets

Tricep press downs

4 sets

Today will either be legs,back and bis or might do the power circuit again not sure we'll see how I feel.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Solid sesh to getya back in the swing of things! Will let you know once I've heard back about when the PNI pre workout will be shipping.

Oh and very jealous of yougoing to Vegas. Definitely one of the places I wanna go before I die!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Solid sesh to getya back in the swing of things! Will let you know once I've heard back about when the PNI pre workout will be shipping.
> 
> Oh and very jealous of yougoing to Vegas. Definitely one of the places I wanna go before I die!!


Thanks mate! We went on honeymoon so that's why she's booked it, can't wait and it's something to train for big time!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunday was the same power circuit I did a few weeks ago. Yesterday was resting and today hopefully ill do some shoulders or something later. Will update!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Sunday was the same power circuit I did a few weeks ago. Yesterday was resting and today hopefully ill do some shoulders or something later. Will update!


Sorry,no one about so let rrrrrrrrrrrrrip!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Though you had been abducted..


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Been busy so quick catch up on the week, car trouble stopped me training till Thursday.

*Thursday - chest*

*
*

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

130kg x 4

Incline bench press

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

90kg x 6

100kg x 5

Cable crossovers

3 sets x 12

Dips

Bw x 12 x 4 sets

*Friday - back*, mainly upper lats wasn't going to deadlift

Lat pull downs

5 sets x 10

Machine rows

4 sets x 10 - 2 wide, 2 narrow

T bar rows

4 sets x 12

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Saturday - legs*

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

Leg ext/seated leg curl superset

3 sets x 10

Leg press/toe press superset

4 sets x 10

Lying leg curls/calf raise superset

3 sets x 10


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Last night went to farmageddon at ormskirk, it was superb! The wife screamed her head off I'd recommend it to anyone for next Halloween!

http://www.farmaggedon.co.uk/farm_wp/


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks great mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Looks great mate


It is!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good workouts as usual mike, you're almost benching your squat!!

I also had problems figuring out which ones were of you in the haloween pictures


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Good workouts as usual mike, you're almost benching your squat!!
> 
> I also had problems figuring out which ones were of you in the haloween pictures


That's just a weak squat, not a strong bench!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulder session yesterday. ****ed up at weekend and a 12 hour night shift Sunday has left me tired so felt weak but tried to get through.

Push press

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

Machine press

4 sets x 10

Lat raises

4 sets x 12

Rear raises

4 sets x 12

Db shrugs

4 sets x 12


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

There's me all happy with my 65 for 1 rep and there you go 80 for 5 twice! well done mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> There's me all happy with my 65 for 1 rep and there you go 80 for 5 twice! well done mate!


Thanks mate, I strict pressed 90 not that long ago so my strength has dipped loads recently!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Up with Heidi last night so just had a 3 hour nap! Needed!!

Yesterday was chest

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

130kg x 5

Incline bench

50kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 9

100kg x 6

90kg x 8

Cable cross overs

3 sets x 12 reps

Dips

Bw x 12 reps x 3 sets

Getting a bit back on bench felt better than last week!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

My free pni prodigy pre workout came today courtesy of Wardy so I will be letting you all know how I go on with this this weekend will be the first time I use it!!



Free shaker with a free sample as well!

Why is it upside down?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Also picked this up on eBay thought it was a bargain! Better than a choccy bar with a brew!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110973960825?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hope the PWO helps you along nicely mate 

Also that's a real nice bargain you picked up there!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Hope the PWO helps you along nicely mate
> 
> Also that's a real nice bargain you picked up there!


Cheers mate. The seller on ebay has similar stuff on its a bulk buyer. Hopefully the pre-workout can kick me up the ****!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are looking into pre workouts definitely try craze, very good product indeed.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

@Wardy21 @PowerMyself first day trialling prodigy was a big success! Did legs and normally after a big compound like squats or deads I'd be lagging later on in the session but not today, was tired before session and took the drink 20 mins before workout, got a few funny looks at work as I was drinking a blue liquid that was bubbling away like a cup of acid lol. Got in the gym and felt the usual stim face tingle but nothing as serious as with jack3d which is a bonus as I hated that! Felt fully awake and aware, ready to train and was full of energy all through the workout even towards the end after the compound. Another plus was there was no crash which I got after jack3d, only day 1 but I'm p,eased so far. Anyway here's the session.

Legs

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

140kg x 4

150kg x 1

Leg press/toe press superset

4 sets

Leg ext/seated leg curl superset

3 sets

Calf raise/db stiff leg deadlift

3 sets


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice squatting!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice start to your trial Mike lets hope all your sessions are like this!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

@Wardy21 @PowerMyself day 2 was just as good to be honest. Again woke me right up, felt alert and ready to train. Deadlifted so again would normally feel tired later in session but could have carried on and only time kept me from doing more! Had to stop as dinner hour was up!

Back

Wide grip chins

10,8,7

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 6

200kg x 3 [b PB boom come at me!

220kg x *fail*

Wide pull downs

4 sets

Bent over rows

4 sets

That was all I had time for! Felt like the 220 was there but when it came to it it wasn't, maybe doing the 180 and the 200 first left me with not enough left but it wasn't close I just barely got it off the floor but I felt stronger and gotta be happy with an extra rep on 200!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done on your pb mike. i think if after you warm up, you work up in singles/doubles to 220kg, it,ll fly up for you mate.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome session Mike! I would love a triple on 200 myself :cursing: 220 is round the corner and as Mike says probably coulda had it if you had gone for it and not done it after a workout as such. Great deadlifting though and good to see the pwo is doing what it claims for ya


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great session mike, reps!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Was made up yesterday as was talking to a lad in work who was in the gym on Sunday and he was telling everyone about how the bar was bending when I was deadlifting!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikemull:3638369 said:


> Was made up yesterday as was talking to a lad in work who was in the gym on Sunday and he was telling everyone about how the bar was bending when I was deadlifting!!


Must be an awesome feeling that mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Must be an awesome feeling that mate.


Give over it bends when you curl you big Cnut!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Mixed up my chest session today, again felt good after the pre-workout although I messed up my meals and cause I ate before I drank it it wasn't as strong as before, I think stims wrk more on an empty stomach.

Chest

Incline db bench press

Warm up

22.5kg x 12

35kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 7

Decline bb bench press

60kg x 12

90kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 5

Machine flat press

4 sets x 6-12

Cables

4 sets x 12

Felt alert and up for it as with before and it's just time constraints that are ending my sessions normally I'm goosed but I feel I could do a small body part like arms or calves as well with the extra energy. Normally I'm worn out physically and mentally and not interested by that stage so it's helped my focus. Happy with the training at the moment, strength went down with lack of sleep and other things but its creeping back up again. If I can find the time and the want to add in some cardio and core then ill be firing on all cylinders!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not been on as been busy with work and stuff so quick update on training.

Thursday did shoulders

Smith machine shoulder press

Warm up

20kg each side x 10

30kg e/s x 10

40kg e/s x 10

45kg e/s x 6

40kg e/s x 6

30kg e/s x 10

Lat raises/plate front raises

4 sets

Upright rows/shrugs

4 sets

Rear delt raises/Arnold press

3 sets

Saturday back, mainly upper lats

Wide pull downs

5 sets

Cgpd

4 sets

Machine rows

4 wide

4 narrow

Straight arm pull overs

4 sets

Bent over rows

4 sets

2 **** sessions really so hope to be back on form this week!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Going guns in here mate,great progress on deads


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Going guns in here mate,great progress on deads


Thanks big fella, how's it going yourself? Not getting on here as much as I'd like?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Thanks big fella, how's it going yourself? Not getting on here as much as I'd like?


Very well,i have never counted macros,but now i am and it realy is showing,pop in and see the new me approach!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Not been on as been busy with work and stuff so quick update on training.
> 
> Thursday did shoulders
> 
> ...


At least you got some sessions in mate, regardless if they were setting any new PR's. Ticked off the training for last week and can attack this week fresh and with vengance!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Legs today, went for a bit less weight and more volume!

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

120kg x 10

Leg press/toe press superset

3 sets of 12/12 reps up to 375kg on last set

Leg curls

4 sets x 10

Lying leg curls

3 sets x 12 then got cramp so stopped

Seated calf raises

3 sets x 15 then stopped cause got cramp

15 mins x cross trainer

Need to do some hamstring and calf work later in week to make up for this session!

Was really tired and sluggish but the prodigy pre workout helped me through. It's defo a stim drink, not really feeling a pump as in an no2 drink but it increases focus and alertness. Really helping me to train after doing night feeds with the baby! @Wardy21 @PowerMyself


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

baby keeping you awake mate ?

Worth it tho as you know :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> baby keeping you awake mate ?
> 
> Worth it tho as you know :thumbup1:


100% worth it mate and to be honest she's really good she's up once a night maximum at the moment!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good day for training today, did shoulders at diner time then did a 50/50 challenge at tea time. Ill go into it later.

Shoulders

Strict military press

Warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 5 x 2

Lat raises

4 sets

Rear delt Ming rows

4 sets

Upright rows/shrugs superset

3 sets

Standing db press

3 sets x 12 x 25kg

Then at tea time went back and did 50/50 challenge. 50kg on lat pull downs and 50kg on bench press. Pull downs behind the neck 20 reps then bench press 20 reps then 18 reps on each then 16 and so on all way down to 2 then a final set of 20 reason each for fastest time. I managed it in 7 mins 48 secs. It wasn't a real workout but not a bad quick challenge so ill prob go at tea time at work when I'm working late and do it a few times as I only have half an hour tea.

@Wardy21 @PowerMyself. Prodigy still going big guns, had one before each workout today and was buzzing for em both! Still stick to my opinion that not getting much pump but getting the stimulant side of its it really picks me up! Focused and alert!'


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Note to self do not take prodigy so late in day! Can't ****ing sleep!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ye chest ease got me the other day ffs,up/down shizzle


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

*Friday played 5 aside football for cardio.*

*
*

*
Saturday back*

*
*

Lat pull downs

4 sets

Deadlifts

Warmup

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

180kg x 5

Narrow lat pull downs

4 sets

Bent over rows

4 sets

*Sunday chest*

Bench press

Warmup

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

140kg x 2

120kg x 5

120kg x 3

Incline bench press

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

90kg x 7

Superset cable crossovers/dips

4 sets x 12/10


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Strong as always mike, nice work.

What is your last tested 1RM's on the 4 compounds?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Strong as always mike, nice work.
> 
> What is your last tested 1RM's on the 4 compounds?


Not progressed much mate recently been struggling a little but I've done 210kg dl, 150kg bench, 150kg squat and 90kg ohp in last couple months. Was hoping to be pushing 160-180 bench by Christmas but sleepless nights have slowed me down lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Not progressed much mate recently been struggling a little but I've done 210kg dl, 150kg bench, 150kg squat and 90kg ohp in last couple months. Was hoping to be pushing 160-180 bench by Christmas but sleepless nights have slowed me down lol


Still impressive lifting dude, you seem similar to me in your squat relative to the others also (it is weaker than it should be)

I am hoping for some gains on my compounds and not having a job is a real blessing in some ways as can eat and train exactly when I need to.

160+ bench is nice, 180 is even better mate, 4 plates a side is defo "like a boss" material


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Still impressive lifting dude, you seem similar to me in your squat relative to the others also (it is weaker than it should be)
> 
> I am hoping for some gains on my compounds and not having a job is a real blessing in some ways as can eat and train exactly when I need to.
> 
> 160+ bench is nice, 180 is even better mate, 4 plates a side is defo "like a boss" material


Hopefully one day mate! Squat wise I know I need to improve it, surprisingly my legs grow very well (thighs, not calves) and are probably better developed than a lot who squat more. My targets are still pretty much the same 160 bench short term 180 long term, 220 dl short term 240 long term, ohp 100kg short term 120 long and squat 160 short and 180 long term. Long term being this time next year. I also find it hard to commit to one goal and keep chopping and changing, if I committed to strength and didn't care about gaining some fat I think my lifts would improve with added calories and bulk but I know I'd get worried about my conditioning and cut them back.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I Got The Poison. I Got The Remedy.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Hopefully one day mate! Squat wise I know I need to improve it, surprisingly my legs grow very well (thighs, not calves) and are probably better developed than a lot who squat more. My targets are still pretty much the same 160 bench short term 180 long term, 220 dl short term 240 long term, ohp 100kg short term 120 long and squat 160 short and 180 long term. Long term being this time next year. I also find it hard to commit to one goal and keep chopping and changing, if I committed to strength and didn't care about gaining some fat I think my lifts would improve with added calories and bulk but I know I'd get worried about my conditioning and cut them back.


You'll get there mate, your incredibly strong and all time natural too. I want a 200 DL, 100 OHP also, 170 Squat and 150 BP, medium term. If you can offer any advice on how to improve my DL floor pulling i'd be happy, posted in my journal a PB fail today, tried 195kg twice and could get it up... (maybe should of had a viagra, heard that helps)....


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> You'll get there mate, your incredibly strong and all time natural too. I want a 200 DL, 100 OHP also, 170 Squat and 150 BP, medium term. If you can offer any advice on how to improve my DL floor pulling i'd be happy, posted in my journal a PB fail today, tried 195kg twice and could get it up... (maybe should of had a viagra, heard that helps)....


Never heard about the Viagra before lol. Tbh I've seen lots of people post lots of routines to help with dl including deficit deads, rack pulls, bands etc but all I ever do is just do them regularly from the floor! I alternate rep ranges from low reps to high ish and I think that helps. My form ain't great tho mate I need to improve that!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I Got The Poison. I Got The Remedy.


??????


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bit of a gay boy ****ty workout today was tired and forgot the pre workout. Pretty sore everywhere after a good week last week so just did a poofs workout!

Arms

Db bicep curl

4 sets x 10

Preacher curl

4 sets x 10

Ez curls

3 sets x 10

Cgbp

3 sets x 10 , 1 set x 6

Tricep ext

4 sets x 10

20 mins cross trainer

That was it!! ****e!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Bit of a gay boy ****ty workout today was tired and forgot the pre workout. Pretty sore everywhere after a good week last week so just did a *poofs workout!*
> 
> Arms
> 
> ...


No anal retention crunches, reach around extensions or anything in this mate, not a very good poofs workout. Maybe ask @ewen for a copy of the ebook on it...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> No anal retention crunches, reach around extensions or anything in this mate, not a very good poofs workout. Maybe ask @ewen for a copy of the ebook on it...


 @ewen has a video on the subject! I think it's a manage et trios with rep and Dutch Scott!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> @ewan has a video on the subject! I think it's a manage et trios with rep and Dutch Scott!


LMAO, don't go fueling the fire mate. 

Also its ewEn with an E ya numpty!

Training 2moro dude? I got Squats 2moro and cannot wait, really focusing in on them as they decidely weaker than my others as I said earlier so in my head that means I can make the most progress on these in the shorter term to bump up my 3 lift combined.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> LMAO, don't go fueling the fire mate.
> 
> Also its ewEn with an E ya numpty!
> 
> Training 2moro dude? I got Squats 2moro and cannot wait, really focusing in on them as they decidely weaker than my others as I said earlier so in my head that means I can make the most progress on these in the shorter term to bump up my 3 lift combined.


Not sure yet mate, Wednesday I'm off work and look after Heidi so if I do it will be at night when my wife's home from work but there's a good chance ill leave it till Thursday. It will be legs also mate!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Not sure yet mate, Wednesday I'm off work and look after Heidi so if I do it will be at night when my wife's home from work but there's a good chance ill leave it till Thursday. It will be legs also mate!


Can she not sit in her rocker in the garage with you whilst you squat? My first is due in feb, he'll be watching me train for sure if I am on babysitting duties...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

On nights next week, will be training weights prob 4 x during the day either on way home or after waking. Also thinking of doing some form of circuit/cardio training whilst I'm on nights as not much else to do. Any ideas?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Can she not sit in her rocker in the garage with you whilst you squat? My first is due in feb, he'll be watching me train for sure if I am on babysitting duties...


Not much room in garage at mo it's in a **** state but if she nods off I can turn on the monitor! Good thinking my man!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> On nights next week, will be training weights prob 4 x during the day either on way home or after waking. Also thinking of doing some form of circuit/cardio training whilst I'm on nights as not much else to do. Any ideas?


Have a stab at the 300 workout mate if you not tried it before, I almost threw up doing it a few years back, not even sure if I could do it at the moment due to bodyweight being high.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Have a stab at the 300 workout mate if you not tried it before, I almost threw up doing it a few years back, not even sure if I could do it at the moment due to bodyweight being high.


Got a link?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha cnuts


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Got a link?


This is the basis of it:

a) Pull-ups - 25 reps

B) Deadlifts with 135lbs - 50 reps

c) Push-ups - 50 reps

d) 24" box jumps - 50 reps

e) Floor wipers - 50 reps

f) Single-arm clean-and-press with 36lbs kettlebell - 50 reps

g) Pull-ups - 25 reps

All timed for best time.

http://www.menshealth.co.uk/building-muscle/get-big/gerard-butlers-300-workout-347544 is Mens Health Link, there is an official one but cannot find it.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Haha cnuts


Lol!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha cnuts


Don't know what's worse your vid or me spelling @ewen wrong? Thick northern Cnut I am!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> This is the basis of it:
> 
> a) Pull-ups - 25 reps
> 
> ...


May struggle with pull-ups at work lol but ill try and adapt it!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> May struggle with pull-ups at work lol but ill try and adapt it!


I found the last set of pullups a fooking killer, had nothing left. It is very cardiovascular, but then to expect BW pullups wiped me. Box jumps had my legs on fire too. Although I now do them in my squat training so would be better at them now at least.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Don't know what's worse your vid or me spelling @ewen wrong? Thick northern Cnut I am!


You deserve being bummed for both


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

@ewen whys your journal locked? What did I miss?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> You deserve being bummed for both


Thats another of the exercises @ewen trains in his poofs workout, sounds like he is offering you a 1-1 PT session mike... run mike run


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> I found the last set of pullups a fooking killer, had nothing left. It is very cardiovascular, but then to expect BW pullups wiped me. Box jumps had my legs on fire too. Although I now do them in my squat training so would be better at them now at least.


This is the type of stuff I'm looking for mate, cheers!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> @ewen whys your journal locked? What did I miss?


Did not notice this...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> @ewen whys your journal locked? What did I miss?


Got my head up my ass at mo mike I nearly deleted it .

I still have my training only log and may just keep it that way from now on , its nothing to do with last few pages but more to do with having a down time in training and I really need to focus on my next comp .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Got my head up my ass at mo mike I nearly deleted it .
> 
> I still have my training only log and may just keep it that way from now on , its nothing to do with last few pages but more to do with having a down time in training and I really need to focus on my next comp .


No worries mate, lol I never thought it was cause of a bit of bitching more like a mod had done it as a punishment! Hope things pick up for you mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> No worries mate, lol I never thought it was cause of a bit of bitching more like a mod had done it as a punishment! Hope things pick up for you mate!


Thanks mike .

Can't rain all the time


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Don't know what's worse your vid or me spelling @ewen wrong? Thick northern Cnut I am!


How can you spell @ewen wrong....lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Thanks mike .
> 
> Can't rain all the time


It's november mate, what did you expect?






Fvcking love GnR, not listened to them in ages, going to throw some on my ipod for 2moro's leg workout!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Thanks mike .
> 
> Can't rain all the time


Sounds like a ****ing Michael Bolton song!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Sounds like a ****ing Michael Bolton song!


It is a bit of a slow one, still epic band, bit of Sweet Child is awesome in a workout!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> It's november mate, what did you expect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol its a line said by the kid with the teddy to brandon lee in the film the crow lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Lol its a line said by the kid with the teddy to brandon lee in the film the crow lol


Wanted a film to watch tonight, will watch that, saw it years ago. Watched Drive earlier today, with that pretty boy in it, was a bit shiz to be fair.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

This is what I listen to when I squat .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Wanted a film to watch tonight, will watch that, saw it years ago. Watched Drive earlier today, with that pretty boy in it, was a bit shiz to be fair.


drive lol *** .

Watch rise of the foot soldier its @biglbs area of the world .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I play this


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> drive lol *** .
> 
> Watch rise of the foot soldier its @biglbs area of the world .


When i see you i will tell you how close to my corner


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> This is what I listen to when I squat .


Corrected the song for you mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bad week this week, really good last week so should have de-loaded or rested altogether, did an ok shoulder session on Thursday but couldn't be ****d and joints are aching. May do a bit today or just rest up till Monday. Plan is to enjoy weekend, plenty food and then start again on Monday. Nights all week so plan is to train a weights session with an abbreviated routine 4-5 days such as bench, incline, flys for chest. Quick and easy prob just 3 exercises for each part. Gonna do sme cardio/core/circuits at work as boring 12 hour shifts and have to watch the calories as will be asleep all day and sat on **** most of night!

Thursdays shoulder session

Military press strict

Warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70 kg x 6

70kg x 6 (better than last week)

Machine press

4 sets x12

Upright rows

4 sets x 10

Rear delt raises

4 sets x 12


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Saturdays **** poor session was basically just to fill my jumper on sat night when I went for a meal lol.

Plate loaded pull downs

4 sets x 12

Plate loaded row

4 sets x 12

Plate loaded Incline press

4 sets x 12

Decline bench press

4 sets x 12

Preacher curls/tricep ext superset

4 sets x 12

Ez bar curls/db ext superset

3 sets x 10

****e!

Today was good surprisingly even though I think I've picked up a bug, feel rough and stomach is off. Managed 2 small meals yesterday and some breakfast today but that's it. Stomach feels bloated and distended for some reason and get the occasional feeling I'm gonna **** myself and throw up at the same time. Hopefully it's just a 24 hour thing, I've had my flu jab so maybe it's something I ate.

Today was chest

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

130kg x 3

140kg x 1

150kg x 1 *joint PB*

Incline db press

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

Cable crossovers

3 sets x 12

That was it, short abbreviated sessions this week! Happy with today under the weather!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Come at ME bro!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice pressing ,especialy when ill,bacteria pressed it too!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work equalling your press PB mate, think you will get 160kg in 2012? Sure you can smash it in if not ill and also take some pre workout, maybe even more.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Update is been dieing since Monday defo had the noravirus been sick and ****ting all time, Monday night was awful had flu like symptoms just curled up at work with a blanket shivering. Hardly eat anything at all and still feel bad now but mainly in my stomach! Weighed myself yesterday and I'd lost 10lbs in 3 days and prob lost more today as still got the ballroom blitz! No training obviously! @Tassotti **** DNP noravirus is where it's at 10lbs in 3 days wtf!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

norabattyvirus FTW


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> norabattyvirus FTW


What happened to your DNP v-log mate? Did you finished it? End results?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Update is been dieing since Monday defo had the noravirus been sick and ****ting all time, Monday night was awful had flu like symptoms just curled up at work with a blanket shivering. Hardly eat anything at all and still feel bad now but mainly in my stomach! Weighed myself yesterday and I'd lost 10lbs in 3 days and prob lost more today as still got the ballroom blitz! No training obviously! @Tassotti **** DNP noravirus is where it's at 10lbs in 3 days wtf!


You need to "man the fvck up", pussy! Good dieting though...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice 150 bench brah!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well not been on as just been recovering from that ****ty bug but tbh I've had zero motivation to train I really don't feel like it, I've started eating a bit but nothing compared to normal. Did a light shoulder session on Monday and will do some back later but only because I'm forcing myself I can't be ****d which is totally not like me! Still feel tired and drained, looking quite thin but leaner than normal so every cloud eh lol? Think I may just plod along till New Years and start again properly.

I quite Fancy doing wendlers again or something similar 3 times a week to keep size and strength but do something totally different twice a week be it cardio or hiking or boxing or circuits etc to make me a bit more fit for purpose and leaner and to get me interested as at the moment I'm bored of what I'm doing.

Had a promotion interview at work this morning and got another one on Tuesday so fingers crossed!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Well not been on as just been recovering from that ****ty bug but tbh I've had zero motivation to train I really don't feel like it, I've started eating a bit but nothing compared to normal. Did a light shoulder session on Monday and will do some back later but only because I'm forcing myself I can't be ****d which is totally not like me! Still feel tired and drained, looking quite thin but leaner than normal so every cloud eh lol? Think I may just plod along till New Years and start again properly.
> 
> I quite Fancy doing wendlers again or something similar 3 times a week to keep size and strength but do something totally different twice a week be it cardio or hiking or boxing or circuits etc to make me a bit more fit for purpose and leaner and to get me interested as at the moment I'm bored of what I'm doing.
> 
> Had a promotion interview at work this morning and got another one on Tuesday so fingers crossed!


Fingers crossed for the promotion mate, that'll be sweet.

We all have lull's from time to time, just give it a week or two and plan a new attack, as soon as you follow that for 10 days you'll be ramped but up motivation wise.

Good work on looking leaner though!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck with the promotion mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Fingers crossed for the promotion mate, that'll be sweet.
> 
> We all have lull's from time to time, just give it a week or two and plan a new attack, as soon as you follow that for 10 days you'll be ramped but up motivation wise.
> 
> Good work on looking leaner though!


Haha wasn't exactly any of my doing!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did a bit of back and tris earlier in a new gym that's opened up down the road. It's a ****hole with old equipment but there's enough to get by if I ever need to train in a super rush.

Thanks for all the likes and well wishing its good motivation!

Ill get flamed for this but been reading and watching vids on rich frooming who's the main cross fit guy and I quite like his style and approach. I wouldn't do it primarily but may try the odd but ere and there.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You need some targets/goals Mike!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> You need some targets/goals Mike!


Yeah your right mate but what you got in mind? Strength, weight, fitness? I think at moment I could achieve a total of around 530kg on a good day ( 150 bench, 160 squat, 220 dead) so I'd like to bring that up to say 550kg at a lower bw say 16 stone and fitness wise I'd like to be able to run 10k no problem anytime i want and do 20 bw wide grip chins.



This is the captain of wigan warriors rl Sean o Loughlin in a recent pic on twitter from a training camp in America. To me he has the ideal build and fitness. Maybe needs bigger legs.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Did a bit of back and tris earlier in a new gym that's opened up down the road. It's a ****hole with old equipment but there's enough to get by if I ever need to train in a super rush.
> 
> Thanks for all the likes and well wishing its good motivation!
> 
> Ill get flamed for this but been reading and watching vids on rich frooming who's the main cross fit guy and I quite like his style and approach. I wouldn't do it primarily but may try the odd but ere and there.


People do flame the crossfitters a lot, but if there was a gym locally to me it'd be something I'd like to try for a challenge from time to time. I reckon it looks fun to be fair, like compound weights mixed with circuits and a bit of cardio thrown in.

Nearest Crossfit gym to me is in Leeds though, 30 miles or so and too far really for regular sessions.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Yeah your right mate but what you got in mind? Strength, weight, fitness? I think at moment I could achieve a total of around 530kg on a good day ( 150 bench, 160 squat, 220 dead) so I'd like to bring that up to say 550kg at a lower bw say 16 stone and fitness wise I'd like to be able to run 10k no problem anytime i want and do 20 bw wide grip chins.
> 
> View attachment 104193
> 
> ...


His body looks very functional, there is some solid muscle on it but all got a purpose, is cool.

I've done the odd 10k and Half Marathon, but I am 18.5 stone so nothing fast, the 10k's are in 50 mins or so, could do that now still without that much struggle.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Yeah your right mate but what you got in mind? Strength, weight, fitness? I think at moment I could achieve a total of around 530kg on a good day ( 150 bench, 160 squat, 220 dead) so I'd like to bring that up to say 550kg at a lower bw say 16 stone and fitness wise I'd like to be able to run 10k no problem anytime i want and do 20 bw wide grip chins.
> 
> View attachment 104193
> 
> ...


Yeah rugby physiques are some of the best.

Those are awesome goals Mike give yourself till the summer go for some 1rms, run a 10k as quick as you can, go for your 20 pullups lets do this Mike!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Smolov Mike.

Get that weak squat up there.

Mix it in with coans deadlift program.

Mwhahahahahahahahaah :devil2:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah Tass is right yaknow you need a set routine you seem to train a lot better like that. The other Mike tried smolov and so did my bro and they couldn;t get through it but I reckon you could get through it with pure grit and better fitness!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Mike, you can clearly bench your own bodywork, but can you squat 1.5 and deadlift double? Could be a goal of some sort?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Mike, you can clearly bench your own bodywork, but can you squat 1.5 and deadlift double? Could be a goal of some sort?


Think the standard to aim for is 1.5x Bench, 2xSquat and 2.5x Deadlift. Fairly certain mike has already achieved the ratios you said above.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Think the standard to aim for is 1.5x Bench, 2xSquat and 2.5x Deadlift. Fairly certain mike has already achieved the ratios you said above.


I'd say when you reaach those ratios you are no longer a newbie.

You are now considered a lifter in my book.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> His body looks very functional, there is some solid muscle on it but all got a purpose, is cool.
> 
> I've done the odd 10k and Half Marathon, but I am 18.5 stone so nothing fast, the 10k's are in 50 mins or so, could do that now still without that much struggle.


I did one in 52 at a lighter weight so that's good time at yours mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Think the standard to aim for is 1.5x Bench, 2xSquat and 2.5x Deadlift. Fairly certain mike has already achieved the ratios you said above.


That is the perfect ratio I'd have to bench around 150-160 ( yeah ok) squat 200-220 and deadlift 250-260 pfft I wish but it's a goal isn't it! Bring it on!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

@Tassotti @Wardy21 I ****ing hate and love you for pushing me! You got details of smolov and coans or e book so I can peruse? Your right I work better to structure! Thanks for advice and motivation!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

personally mike,id stay away from smolov unless you are willing to just concentrate on squatting and nothing else! its gruelling, i got through 2 weeks and gotta be honest, i was waking up and not wanting to go to work cos id still be fcuked. dont think i recovered form the very first sesh tbh and it just gradually wore me down.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> That is the perfect ratio I'd have to bench around 150-160 ( yeah ok) squat 200-220 and deadlift 250-260 pfft I wish but it's a goal isn't it! Bring it on!


When you start looking at those big numbers you start thinking it might be easier to drop bodyweight a bit... or at least I do...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I'd say when you reaach those ratios you are no longer a newbie.
> 
> You are now considered a lifter in my book.


Yeah, I think it is a good bench mark and anyone in the know, know's you can lift if you can hit those ratios or higher. Defo gotta be a goal for anyone that does strength training.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not at that level yet. Main word being yet!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> @Tassotti @Wardy21 I ****ing hate and love you for pushing me! You got details of smolov and coans or e book so I can peruse? Your right I work better to structure! Thanks for advice and motivation!


I was joking about doing both Smolov and Cohans together. I think you would actually die if you did.

Just go for Smolov and throw some curls for the girlz i there - lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

2.5 sq 1.5 be and 2.5 dead are great targets and very solid lifts once your there!

What arr you Mike 110? Thats 220, 165, 275 im pretty sure thoae targets will keep ypu going for a fair while yet ay Mike!?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> 2.5 sq 1.5 be and 2.5 dead are great targets and very solid lifts once your there!
> 
> What arr you Mike 110? Thats 220, 165, 275 im pretty sure thoae targets will keep ypu going for a fair while yet ay Mike!?


Yes mate I hover around that most of time although slightly under now after the bug, but my aim is to drop to around 16 st or just over 100kg so that puts them at 150 bench, 200 squat and 250 deadlift at a lighter bw.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Today dragged myself for a quick chest session but was pretty poor, feeling weak and drained tbh, I've put about 5-6 pounds back on but not been eating that clean just craving calories and I still feel tired and weak in gym. Also my shoulder is playing up again it gets like this sometimes it might be time for another cortisone shot. Hopefully Christmas break will do me some good and come back stronger in new year. Ill try to get a couple more sessions of some sort this week purely cause I'm out in Leeds this Friday (mad Friday for my 30th and wanna fill my clothes lol :beer: )

Not special but today was

Flat db press 5 sets up to 45kg

Incline press plate loaded machine 4 sets

Dips 4sets of 10 x bw

Treadmill 5 min warm up then 10 x intervals of 20 sec sprint 20 sec off then 5 min warm down so 15 min total


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Thinking of approaching training like this in new year, what you guys think?

Day 1

Wendlers deadlift day

Day 2

Random

Day 3

Wendlers press day

Day 4

Random

Day 5

Wendlers squat day

Day 6 + 7 rest

Rest days can be moved to whenever body feels they are needed. Also if needed extra rest days will be added.

Random means something totally different thought of on day ie a run, a hike, a bike ride, a crossfit circuit, Olympic lifting etc mainly aimed at cardio side and away from the 3 powerlifting type days.

Press day will alternate weekly between ohp and bench.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> People do flame the crossfitters a lot, but if there was a gym locally to me it'd be something I'd like to try for a challenge from time to time. I reckon it looks fun to be fair, like compound weights mixed with circuits and a bit of cardio thrown in.
> 
> Nearest Crossfit gym to me is in Leeds though, 30 miles or so and too far really for regular sessions.


Don't need a special gym though mate you could do it anywhere!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Today dragged myself for a quick chest session but was pretty poor, feeling weak and drained tbh, I've put about 5-6 pounds back on but not been eating that clean just craving calories and I still feel tired and weak in gym. Also my shoulder is playing up again it gets like this sometimes it might be time for another cortisone shot. Hopefully Christmas break will do me some good and come back stronger in new year. Ill try to get a couple more sessions of some sort this week purely cause I'm out in Leeds this Friday (mad Friday for my 30th and wanna fill my clothes lol :beer: )
> 
> Not special but today was
> 
> ...


Come across to my pad before your night out mate, it is only 40 mins from Leeds and you can show me how to lift properly!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Thinking of approaching training like this in new year, what you guys think?
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


You not doing separate OHP and Bench day? Also you using wendlers for the lot which is fine, but some people find elements from other programmes better to bring up weak points in an exercise etc. Also my mate is doing wendlers at the moment but incorporating 2 chest sessions per rotation into it (9 day rotation rather than usual 7 days or a week), so one can be ME the other DE.

Just some thoughts. It looks good though and the random day will be fun.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Come across to my pad before your night out mate, it is only 40 mins from Leeds and you can show me how to lift properly!


Sounds like a chat up line to one of your new team alpha bum chums! Haha I couldn't show anyone anything at the moment mate!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Sounds like a chat up line to one of your new team alpha bum chums! Haha I couldn't show anyone anything at the moment mate!


You wish it was!

Where you going in Leeds mate? Is a good night out, plenty of fit ladies or men for you...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> You not doing separate OHP and Bench day? Also you using wendlers for the lot which is fine, but some people find elements from other programmes better to bring up weak points in an exercise etc. Also my mate is doing wendlers at the moment but incorporating 2 chest sessions per rotation into it (9 day rotation rather than usual 7 days or a week), so one can be ME the other DE.
> 
> Just some thoughts. It looks good though and the random day will be fun.


What's the me and de? Max effort and dynamic effort? The reason behind rotating the ohp and bench is my shoulder problem, a few years ago I tore the ligament above my ac joint in my left shoulder (ego lifting like a Cnut!), physio did nothing for me and I needed cortisone which helped a little but I was out of action for best part of a year.

Anyway since then I have to be careful, I've needed other cortisone shots occasionally when it goes and will always be a weak spot. I can be fine for months or years but when I'm training reasonably heavy and approaching PBS quite regularly it can put stress on it. That along with being under the weather lately has played a part in it playing up so hopefully after a rest over Xmas I can get back to normal and try spell it a little by only pressing once a week. Benching twice a week wouldn't be a good idea though!I will however do dips after ohp.

Like I say it can be fine and if I feel confident then I may put bench back to its own day but I think for the time being this is sensible and tbh I've always been a better bencher than my other lifts so it may them bring more in line. I may use aspects of other programmes or bastardise my own but I like the structure and principals of wendlers as a base. I see other programmes targeting 1 specific lift but I think it covers all bases.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> You wish it was!
> 
> Where you going in Leeds mate? Is a good night out, plenty of fit ladies or men for you...


Not entirely sure, been a few years since I've been so its probably all changed. Last time i went we went in a few bars then oceana. Where do you recommend? It's my 30th on Saturday so that's the occasion!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> What's the me and de? Max effort and dynamic effort? The reason behind rotating the ohp and bench is my shoulder problem, a few years ago I tore the ligament above my ac joint in my left shoulder (ego lifting like a Cnut!), physio did nothing for me and I needed cortisone which helped a little but I was out of action for best part of a year.
> 
> Anyway since then I have to be careful, I've needed other cortisone shots occasionally when it goes and will always be a weak spot. I can be fine for months or years but when I'm training reasonably heavy and approaching PBS quite regularly it can put stress on it. That along with being under the weather lately has played a part in it playing up so hopefully after a rest over Xmas I can get back to normal and try spell it a little by only pressing once a week. Benching twice a week wouldn't be a good idea though!I will however do dips after ohp.
> 
> Like I say it can be fine and if I feel confident then I may put bench back to its own day but I think for the time being this is sensible and tbh I've always been a better bencher than my other lifts so it may them bring more in line. I may use aspects of other programmes or bastardise my own but I like the structure and principals of wendlers as a base. I see other programmes targeting 1 specific lift but I think it covers all bases.


Yeah maximum and dynamic mate, chest was just an example, you are similar to me and your chest is over powered compared with your DL and Squat. Although your numbers of all 3 are higher.

I also know what your saying about just using a programme as it is though, we do too often get carried away tweaking stuff and is likely pointless. Was just thinking if you wanted to up one aspect, like specifically a 2 x BW Squat as your prime goal. You could work more on that and other 2 lifts just try keeping the same or slightly higher.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Yeah maximum and dynamic mate, chest was just an example, you are similar to me and your chest is over powered compared with your DL and Squat. Although your numbers of all 3 are higher.
> 
> I also know what your saying about just using a programme as it is though, we do too often get carried away tweaking stuff and is likely pointless. Was just thinking if you wanted to up one aspect, like specifically a 2 x BW Squat as your prime goal. You could work more on that and other 2 lifts just try keeping the same or slightly higher.


Personally I think assistance and specific programmes may help but IMO the best way to improve deadlift or squat is to do them regularly as in once a week consistently heavy and full rom, no partials or fancy stuff I just think you get better by doing it. Plus 1x a week is enough for me as i struggle with recovery working a lot and lack of sleep!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Also I really like jim wendlers approach and attitudes!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Personally I think assistance and specific programmes may help but IMO the best way to improve deadlift or squat is to do them regularly as in once a week consistently heavy and full rom, no partials or fancy stuff I just think you get better by doing it. Plus 1x a week is enough for me as i struggle with recovery working a lot and lack of sleep!


Prob best to do exactly as you suggested mate, main thing is to get back into a routine you will enjoy and get the consistency into your training again. Which has been hard since the wee one came along, i'll be experiencing this first hand in February...

Wendlers you know well and works of course, so smash that in!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Prob best to do exactly as you suggested mate, main thing is to get back into a routine you will enjoy and get the consistency into your training again. Which has been hard since the wee one came along, i'll be experiencing this first hand in February...
> 
> Wendlers you know well and works of course, so smash that in!!!


Your right mate, the last 6 months have been hard but worth it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Also I really like jim wendlers approach and attitudes!


Never read it,what is his attitude mate?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Never read it,what is his attitude mate?


Just doesn't buy into any bull**** or fads mate, compound lifts, hard work ethic type of thing and sensible training and dieting. Take a look.

http://www.jimwendler.com/


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Just doesn't buy into any bull**** or fads mate, compound lifts, hard work ethic type of thing and sensible training and dieting. Take a look.
> 
> http://www.jimwendler.com/


Love it mate,lots of that is my kinda thing...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Check This Routine Mike


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Training Mike,

Looking strong bro.!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Training Mike,
> 
> Looking strong bro.!


Cheers matt


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Check This Routine Mike


Looks good , author looks a Cnut tho! @ewen :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Looks good , author looks a Cnut tho! @ewen :whistling:


Haha do it  .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

@ewen @Tassotti is there a specific weight percentage increase or is it as and when?

Also other than deads is it all 5x5? And when you say 1x3 on deads is that just 1 set of 3 reps?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> @ewen @Tassotti is there a specific weight percentage increase or is it as and when?
> 
> Also other than deads is it all 5x5? And when you say 1x3 on deads is that just 1 set of 3 reps?


Think you should go on that thread ans ask ewen directly broheim


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Think you should go on that thread ans ask ewen directly broheim


I'm not a member on there tho!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I'm not a member on there tho!!


Errrrrrrr.......hmmmmmmmmm......tough one that bud :stuart:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> @ewen @Tassotti is there a specific weight percentage increase or is it as and when?
> 
> Also other than deads is it all 5x5? And when you say 1x3 on deads is that just 1 set of 3 reps?


Re read it buddy all the info is there , 1x3 is 1 set of 3 reps just like 5x5 is 5 sets of 5 reps 

Weight increase is explained in it .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Re read it buddy all the info is there , 1x3 is 1 set of 3 reps just like 5x5 is 5 sets of 5 reps
> 
> Weight increase is explained in it .


I have read it and none of it explains how to turn myself into ginger hamster... is this in the 2nd part of your post that is for members only?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> I have read it and none of it explains how to turn myself into ginger hamster... is this in the 2nd part of your post that is for members only?


it only applies to non ginger hamsters mate , as soon as you find out your ginger the thread content changes , us normal people see different content to you gingers .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Thinking of approaching training like this in new year, what you guys think?
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


I wouldn't personally like to alternate bench andohp just because I think it might be hardto improve on both of them at same time by doing them 2 weeks apart. You could do them both on the same day but alternate which one you do first or do OHP on deadlift day?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well update from me is sweet fa! Done nothing except chill out, eat crap and drink so. My shoulder is giving me jip so no training, I'm leaving it till after new year and will start back slowly with cardio and shoulder mobility and rehab exercises for a few weeks gradually getting back to training. I actually feel **** I've ate that badly really lethargic and sluggish so need to get back to normal diet wise, ah well only a few more days to go. Merry Christmas and happy new year to all my wee pals on uk-m!!!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Well update from me is sweet fa! Done nothing except chill out, eat crap and drink so. My shoulder is giving me jip so no training, I'm leaving it till after new year and will start back slowly with cardio and shoulder mobility and rehab exercises for a few weeks gradually getting back to training. I actually feel **** I've ate that badly really lethargic and sluggish so need to get back to normal diet wise, ah well only a few more days to go. Merry Christmas and happy new year to all my wee pals on uk-m!!!!


Hope your enjoying the festive period matey.

Your lethargy I reckon is caused through not training, once you get back into it you'll start feeling a 100% better... come along now, I want to see some more amazing numbers from big Mike!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I can see you lurking on the forums Mike... no hiding from me... lol

Any training yet you slacker?!!!?!!?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> I can see you lurking on the forums Mike... no hiding from me... lol
> 
> Any training yet you slacker?!!!?!!?


Hey mate how you doing hope your Christmas and new year went well.

Yeah started back yesterday ate pretty clean and got back in gym, really light session as first in a while but it's the first step back on the ladder. Did squats, bench, deadlift, military press like I say über light but was quite out of breath fitness was really lagging and thighs were cramping and on fire! Gonna build back up gradually and not rush back. Shoulder was still niggling me so had to bring grip in quite narrow on bench, will have to monitor that. May do some fitness work later and defo training something tomorrow not sure what yet might just stick to them 4 exercise for a few weeks till weight starts creeping up.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Hey mate how you doing hope your Christmas and new year went well.
> 
> Yeah started back yesterday ate pretty clean and got back in gym, really light session as first in a while but it's the first step back on the ladder. Did squats, bench, deadlift, military press like I say über light but was quite out of breath fitness was really lagging and thighs were cramping and on fire! Gonna build back up gradually and not rush back. Shoulder was still niggling me so had to bring grip in quite narrow on bench, will have to monitor that. May do some fitness work later and defo training something tomorrow not sure what yet might just stick to them 4 exercise for a few weeks till weight starts creeping up.


Sounds good captain, glad you're back into the training, will all come back to you in 4 weeks or so. Make sure you do RC work on the shoulder, I always do this now and still it plays up at times, but sure it helping overall.

I'm good mate, festive period was nice, fairly uneventful, but just nice. How was the first Christmas with your daugther? Cool I bet.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Sounds good captain, glad you're back into the training, will all come back to you in 4 weeks or so. Make sure you do RC work on the shoulder, I always do this now and still it plays up at times, but sure it helping overall.
> 
> I'm good mate, festive period was nice, fairly uneventful, but just nice. How was the first Christmas with your daugther? Cool I bet.


Christmas morning was the best mate! I'm not emotional at all but she just gets me and I feel myself welling up!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did a circuit at work today with a mate that absolutely destroyed me, not done a proper one in a while and it showed me my fitness is worst than I even thought. Serious work needed!

5 laps to warm up

12 reps of each exercise

Curls

Sit ups

Press ups

Burpees

Plank 30 secs

Pluto sniffs

Db swings

Tricep press

Narrow grip press ups

Leg raises

1 lap

Repeat 3 times

Ate clean again today, pretty happy. Very unfit though!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Did a circuit at work today with a mate that absolutely destroyed me, not done a proper one in a while and it showed me my fitness is worst than I even thought. Serious work needed!
> 
> 5 laps to warm up
> 
> ...


These circuits would have me on my knee's, they are great fun though. Good work on the eating, fitness comes back re markedly fast mate, no worries there.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Ate clean till tonight, meat feast pizza boom!!!

Boxing session at work today, bit of skipping, some shadow boxing, bit of bag work and a few rounds sparring at the end. Fooked!!!!

That is all!!!

Weights session tomorrow.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Mike,

Happy New Year buddy, Your training is looking good, I know the feeling with fitness, I am as unfit as a 60 year old. Work needed there with me to I dont do enough cardio.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Ate clean till tonight, meat feast pizza boom!!!
> 
> Boxing session at work today, bit of skipping, some shadow boxing, bit of bag work and a few rounds sparring at the end. Fooked!!!!
> 
> ...


Meat Feast pizza, well jell! 

Boxing is amazing cardio, so tough, got a hell of a lot of respect for boxers.

Enjoy your weights today mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Session from dinner time today!

Strict ohp

Warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 5 x 2 sets

Bench press

Warm up up

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5 x 2 sets

Dips bw x 10 x 3 sets

Easy weights just getting back used to it didn't really push to hard.

Circuit to finish

Power cleans 50kg x 10

Kipping chins x 5

Sit ups x 10

No rest 3 rounds of this.

Ate clean again but away with work now on a course in Doncaster so going for a beer!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Goof workout there mate, whats a kipping chin though?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Goof workout there mate, whats a kipping chin though?


Basically using body English and cheating. Like this.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Session from yesterday, still Easing back in and getting used to a new programme so taking it easy. Was full of a cold so even a light workout had me breathless and coughing my guts up.

*10/1/13*

Squats

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 5 x 3 (should be 5 x 5, will be next week)

Chins

Bw 3 x 5 (should be 5 x 5, will be next week)

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

That is all! Weights and reps very easy, start getting serious now!

Today played 5- aside footy. Weights tomorrow hopefully. Ate clean last 2 days again, not many calories to be fair.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Back on the right track again, you'll be back to 'normal' in no time!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Back on the right track again, you'll be back to 'normal' in no time!


Hope so mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick morning session as got a busy day today! This was the day I was concerned about technique wise.

Power cleans

Warm up

Bar x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 5 x 5 (easy but technique needs work)

Front squats (clean grip, first time ever attempted this way)

Warm up

Bar x 10

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5 x 2 (ok but lack flexibility, feel this way is better for my core but may suffer in wrists and arms due to flex issues)

Power shrugs (again first time ever)

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5 x 3 ( not bad, feel it in thighs and back as well as traps, sort of like a dynamic rack pull if you know what I mean)

Superset 12 kettle bell swings x 18kg kb/20 crunches

3 sets

That's it just sipping an oats and whey shake then off with my busy day!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Quick morning session as got a busy day today! This was the day I was concerned about technique wise.
> 
> Power cleans
> 
> ...


Nice mate.

How did you find Front Squats, I struggled with them, found it akward as fook until I started doing them like this...






Helped me a lot.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Nice mate.
> 
> How did you find Front Squats, I struggled with them, found it akward as fook until I started doing them like this...
> 
> ...


I do them like this, but with my arms crossed over the bar instead of using whatever strap things he is using there


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> I do them like this, but with my arms crossed over the bar instead of using whatever strap things he is using there


That's how I've always done them but giving Olympic style a go, I feel it keeps me more upright and works the core better.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did a circuit/boxing session at work comprising of skipping,squats,curls,presses,step ups,shuttle runs and a little bag work then a few rounds sparring. Good session, got clocked a few times as well! Gum shield needed!

Still eating pretty well. Daddy day care tomorrow so planning my push session on Thursday. In work fri, sat and sun so will do something on all those days. Prob same as today fri and sat then do my squat session Sunday.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Fooking love sparring, is all fun and games till you get clipped and it hurts, then it turns from friendly sparring into trying to kill your best mate...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Fooking love sparring, is all fun and games till you get clipped and it hurts, then it turns from friendly sparring into trying to kill your best mate...


Haha tell me about it!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Kind of push session today.

Rotator cuff warm up

Standing overhead push press

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 5 x 5

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5 x 5 (shoulder sore and very aware of it)

Dips

Bw x 10 x 3

That's is!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Was meant to be doing some boxing but other lads couldn't make it. So did a gay boy arms session today, nothing major 6 exercises split into 3 supersets lots of reps, mainly machines, not worth logging but a session none the less. Then 10 mins cross trainer. Squats and deads tomorrow. Just having a glass of wine and waiting for my meat feast pizza!

Ps @Sweat no kickbacks brah!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Was meant to be doing some boxing but other lads couldn't make it. So did a gay boy arms session today, nothing major 6 exercises split into 3 supersets lots of reps, mainly machines, not worth logging but a session none the less. Then 10 mins cross trainer. Squats and deads tomorrow. Just having a glass of wine and waiting for my meat feast pizza!
> 
> Ps @Sweat no kickbacks brah!


LMAO.

Evening ya fairy! How is the little princess doing?

Meatfeast pizza... ummm, I got 200 calories left to go today... reckon a 14" pizza is less than 200 calories???

You enjoying getting back into the training? Finding it hard with juggling family commitments?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Evening ya fairy! How is the little princess doing?
> 
> ...


She's great thanks mate how's things with you? It is hard that's why I only getting in 2-3 times a week but its worth it and im lucky having a gym at work to train in at dinner. Did I read right that you'll be a dad soon?

200 calories? I reckon the 2slices I left for supper had more than that tbh mate! Oh well! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> She's great thanks mate how's things with you? It is hard that's why I only getting in 2-3 times a week but its worth it and im lucky having a gym at work to train in at dinner. Did I read right that you'll be a dad soon?
> 
> 200 calories? I reckon the 2slices I left for supper had more than that tbh mate! Oh well! :thumb:


I'm great thanks buddy, missus is due within next 4 weeks. I got gym in garage like you have, but nothing decent at work. Just very light stuff at work gym. Can do majority of training in garage when wee one comes, just that I never train as well at home as I do in a proper environment.

Jealous on the pizza front. Really tempted to go get one for myself now, class it as reload meal...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Today's session at dinner

Squats

Warm up

Bar x 12

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5 x 2

120kg x 5 x 2

140kg x 1

100kg x 5

Hammer grip chins

Bw x 5 x 5

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5 x 4

That is all


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> I'm great thanks buddy, missus is due within next 4 weeks. I got gym in garage like you have, but nothing decent at work. Just very light stuff at work gym. Can do majority of training in garage when wee one comes, just that I never train as well at home as I do in a proper environment.
> 
> Jealous on the pizza front. Really tempted to go get one for myself now, class it as reload meal...


Your first one mate? Good luck you'll love it! It will be just maintenance for a while once your babies born mate so your stuff at home will be good use to you. And as your goal ATM is fat loss the weight won't be an issue you can rep out on everything and continue your loss in bf. and as. Soon as you have the time you can get back to your heavy weights.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Your first one mate? Good luck you'll love it! It will be just maintenance for a while once your babies born mate so your stuff at home will be good use to you. And as your goal ATM is fat loss the weight won't be an issue you can rep out on everything and continue your loss in bf. and as. Soon as you have the time you can get back to your heavy weights.


Yes first one and maintence is key I think until I get a pattern with the baby.

Reference "Soon as you have the time you can get back to your heavy weights"... not even on heavy weights without the baby, need to up my game... think I can do a 160kg Bench and maybe 210, 170 DL, Squat before baby comes...

Have a good day...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Yes first one and maintence is key I think until I get a pattern with the baby.
> 
> Reference "Soon as you have the time you can get back to your heavy weights"... not even on heavy weights without the baby, need to up my game... think I can do a 160kg Bench and maybe 210, 170 DL, Squat before baby comes...
> 
> Have a good day...


Looks as though your gonna beat me to the 160kg bench you ****er!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Five a side footy today no weights which is a good thing after squats yesterday!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Looks as though your gonna beat me to the 160kg bench you ****er!


Nah you still win mate, you got higher than me without AAS. I only done 140kg natty.

You are a true machine, can't wait till you get back into it properly. Inspirational lifting.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Session today

Power cleans

Warmup

Bar x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 5 x 5

Front squats oly style

Warm up

Bar x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 5 x 5

Power shrugs

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5 x 5

Bit of calf raises to finish.

Weight is pretty comfortable so ill up it next week, quite taxing this session though, power cleans take it out of you. Technique on power shrugs is a struggle ifi don't master it soon I may change it for something else. Just seem to. Loose the rhythm half way through them!

Still eating well so happy at the moment!! Rest tomorrow then see how shoulder is on Thursday, if its not right may have to change bench for something else.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

What exactly is a power shrug?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Si Train said:


> What exactly is a power shrug?


Slight "cheat" movement mate, activates more muscle groups and allows higher weight.






As above.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovin the possitive banter going on here,good men,battling Iron....and women of course.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Slight "cheat" movement mate, activates more muscle groups and allows higher weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah @Si Train @Sweat that's it like that!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

@biglbs cheers mate, support is what keeps us going!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday's session at dinner, nearly didn't bother as there was a bit of chaos at work but dragged myself off to get it done. The gym I trained in had no biscuit weights so 5kg was the lowest plates so decided to do 3 sets no same weight as last week then up the last 2 sets by 10kg which was lowest jump I could do.

Rotator warm up

Push press

Warm up

Bar x 12

40kg x 12

60kg x 5 x 3

70kg x 5 x 2

Bench press

Bar x 12

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5 x 3

110kg x 5 x 2

Dips

Bw x 10 x 4

Chins

Bw x 5 x 3

That was it. Still eating well, not as many calories as I'm used to and a lot of shakes, 3 a day, and feel this is slowing strength down but feel I'm losing fat although I'm still 17stone so maybe slightly better condition. Shoulder pain is holding strength back so have to take my time with that.

On a positive note I got 2 offers from the job interviews I went on a and I've accepted one so I reckon I'll be moving to new place in next month or so.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good workout and great news on the job mate,real good:thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good workout and great news on the job mate,real good:thumb:


Thanks pal!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Normally i have water in my shakes as its less fat but at moment I'm obsessed with having them with milk so I have at least one per day as a treat. 1 pint of milk, 2 scoops whey and 2 scoops oats both choc flavour. If I miss a meal or are in a rush then ill through another one of these in. I think I'll have one now!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Trained last night, evening session.

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5 x 2

140kg x 5

140kg x 3

Hammer grip chins

Bw x 5 x 5

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5 x 2

160kg x 5 x 2

Db shoulder press seated

Warm up

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 6

37.5kg x 6

That's it. Diet been off over weekend but get go it was weekend lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Planned on cardio today but couldn't be ****d!!! Was hungry so ate instead!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant do my shakes with milk anymore you know mate, too much for me.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> I cant do my shakes with milk anymore you know mate, too much for me.


It doesn't really bother if I have water, normally during day I do but like i say if I miss a meal or sometimes for a treat ill use milk. It's not really a cheat but feels like one.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Weights are coming back along mike, moving up again fast. Not long before your chasing all time PB's again...

Bring it!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Thinking about shoulder may have to drop weights on pressing and rep out for a while until its feeling better. Lots of rotator work and raises etc normally helps it but if it doesn't improve ill have to go docs and see what they can do. Might be cortisone no. 3 lol! On the us side squats seem to be improving.

No training today, been lazy but not ate to bad. A rest day after squats is ok in my eyes so ill try and do something tomorrow. Bit of bloat come back from weekend as I've eaten badly and bread again but ill get rid.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Thinking about shoulder may have to drop weights on pressing and rep out for a while until its feeling better. Lots of rotator work and raises etc normally helps it but if it doesn't improve ill have to go docs and see what they can do. Might be cortisone no. 3 lol! On the us side squats seem to be improving.
> 
> No training today, been lazy but not ate to bad. A rest day after squats is ok in my eyes so ill try and do something tomorrow. Bit of bloat come back from weekend as I've eaten badly and bread again but ill get rid.


In addition to the RC work you doing on shoulder pre training I was also advised by my physio to do self massages/kneeding on it. Doesn't need to be anything of a professional quality, it just helps to break down the muscles that are clumped together.

Seemed to help for me, might be worth a shot while your sat watching TV or something. Get into a habit of doing it...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> In addition to the RC work you doing on shoulder pre training I was also advised by my physio to do self massages/kneeding on it. Doesn't need to be anything of a professional quality, it just helps to break down the muscles that are clumped together.
> 
> Seemed to help for me, might be worth a shot while your sat watching TV or something. Get into a habit of doing it...


Cheers mate but think its more joint than muscle trouble.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't feel like training yesterday as was tired and kept getting cramp but went anyway. Decided to spend a couple of sessions this week experimenting what I can and can't do with shoulder so tried a few different chest exercises and later on in week ill try and do some shoulder stuff. My squatting a deadlifting is coming along ok but just need to figure out what I can get away with on upper body. Anyway here it is.

Incline bench press

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*quite painful*

Decline bench press

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10 x 2

*better than incline but still a bit of pain*

Flat plate loaded chest press

4 sets x 10 up to 60kg each side

*felt ok*

Pec dec

4 x 12

Db bicep curls

12.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 6

Rowing machine 10 mins nearly died! Gave up!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Cheers mate but think its more joint than muscle trouble.


Ah I see, you have turned gay?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Ah I see, you have turned gay?


?????? You been team alphasising again?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> ?????? You been team alphasising again?


LMAO.

Was just messing mate!

What's been happening in your world today mate?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Was just messing mate!
> 
> What's been happening in your world today mate?


Not much mate just same old, work and stuff. Much going on with you? How's the bump?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday session at work

Powercleans

Warm up

Bar x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

65kg x 5 x 2

70kg x 5 x 2

Front squats oly style

Warm up

Bar x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

65kg x 5 x 2

70kg x 5 x 2

Power shrugs

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

130kg x 5 x 4


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bit of a rant! If your saying you can do crazy ****ing lifts then vids or bs! Still pics of a bar mean **** all! Being 10stone with abs isn't ripped/sick genetics/shredded/zyzzz or whatever yawn it's just ****ing small and skinny! I'd rather be big and strong with a bit of fat on me!Walking isn't cardio it's just walking, you should be doing this anyway you lazy cnuts!

Rant over I'm gonna go do something in garage!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Bit of a rant! If your saying you can do crazy ****ing lifts then vids or bs! Still pics of a bar mean **** all! Being 10stone with abs isn't ripped/sick genetics/shredded/zyzzz or whatever yawn it's just ****ing small and skinny! I'd rather be big and strong with a bit of fat on me!Walking isn't cardio it's just walking, you should be doing this anyway you lazy cnuts!
> 
> Rant over I'm gonna go do something in garage!


That is called "Natty rage"mate,i suggest you stop being natty and get some gear down you soon as mate,before it gets out of hand!

Ps what brought it on?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That is called "Natty rage"mate,i suggest you stop being natty and get some gear down you soon as mate,before it gets out of hand!
> 
> Ps what brought it on?


Haha just need to have a rant every now and again! I'm bad enough natty I'd be a Cnut on gear mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bit of shoulders today carrying on finding out what I can do.

Rotator cuff warm up

Strict standing ohp

Warm up

Bar x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 5 x 4 sets

(Hurt me on 50kg set but brought grip in narrower which helped)

Lat raises

3 sets x 12

Rear delts on reverse pec dec

4 sets x 12

Shrugs bb

4 sets x 10 up to 130kg

Tricep press down/bicep cable curl superset

4 sets x 12


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chippy tea for a treat tonight! Tomorrow will be either squats and deads or a circuit then Monday will be the other! Feeling good at moment, shoulder is a Cnut but I've been getting compliments about looking bigger and fitter so must be going in right direction!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikemull said:


> Chippy tea for a treat tonight! Tomorrow will be either squats and deads or a circuit then Monday will be the other! Feeling good at moment, shoulder is a Cnut but I've been getting compliments about looking bigger and fitter so must be going in right direction!


Tw*t...

What did you have mate ?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Not much mate just same old, work and stuff. Much going on with you? How's the bump?


Not loads going on mate, just training and working. Enjoying both. Baby is due in 17 days now... scary!!! 



mikemull said:


> Bit of a rant! If your saying you can do crazy ****ing lifts then vids or bs! Still pics of a bar mean **** all! Being 10stone with abs isn't ripped/sick genetics/shredded/zyzzz or whatever yawn it's just ****ing small and skinny! I'd rather be big and strong with a bit of fat on me!Walking isn't cardio it's just walking, you should be doing this anyway you lazy cnuts!
> 
> Rant over I'm gonna go do something in garage!


LMAO @ this rant!! I better make sure to video my next PB attempt or Mike will be ranting at me and desubbing to my journal!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Tw*t...
> 
> What did you have mate ?


Fish chips peas and gravy with a barm then a bar of dairy milk with a coffee! Lovely hash take your not having any cheats at the minute!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Not loads going on mate, just training and working. Enjoying both. Baby is due in 17 days now... scary!!!
> 
> LMAO @ this rant!! I better make sure to video my next PB attempt or Mike will be ranting at me and desubbing to my journal!!!


17 days **** it's getting close now mate! Scary times I was flapping it at this point are you nervous? You got everything sorted? You know if its a boy or girl?

Don't worry mate it wasn't aimed at you! I don't want any vids of tricep kickbacks brag!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikemull said:


> Fish chips peas and gravy with a barm then a bar of dairy milk with a coffee! Lovely hash take your not having any cheats at the minute!


Yeah Sundays mate but chippies arent open on my cheat window !!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> 17 days **** it's getting close now mate! Scary times I was flapping it at this point are you nervous? You got everything sorted? You know if its a boy or girl?
> 
> Don't worry mate it wasn't aimed at you! I don't want any vids of tricep kickbacks brag!


Bit nervous mate, still a kid myself most of the time, nevermind looking after a wee one. Think we got everything ready etc at least, but prob something I forgotten and will get b0llocked for.

It's a boy mate, will be getting him on the Whey within first few weeks. Reckon 120g protein per day to start off...

Filming tricep kickbacks next time I am in the gym just for you... you know you want them in your routine!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Dinner time today, groin was tight after front squats think I went a bit wide and I was tired and a bit ****ed off at work but still trained!

Squats

Warm up

Bar x 12

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

120kg x 5 x 2

Chins just wider than hammer grip, bout shoulder width. Gonna take it gradually wider.

Bw x 5 x 5

Deadlifts

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

Ran out of time and umph so will deadlift again later in week to make up for it!

Diet been spot on today! Not many calories after last nights chippy, 3 shakes 2 meals with another meal now for tea.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Dinner time today, groin was tight after front squats think I went a bit wide and I was tired and a bit ****ed off at work but still trained!
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Liking this lifting mate, strength is coming right back. Solid stuff.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cardio today at tea time as worked through dinner.

30 mins on treadmill. 20 mins steady jog then 10 mins HIT 20 sec sprint 20 sec off repeated 10 times then warm down.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats a right beasting of HIT cardio there mike!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Thats a right beasting of HIT cardio there mike!


Fooked after it! My sprints prob are just a jog to other people though!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday went out at dinner so trained at tea again. Press session!

Rotator cuff warm up

Push press

Warm up

Bra x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 5 x 2

70kg x 5 x 2

80kg x 5

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5 x 2

110kg x 5 x 2

120kg x 5

Hammer grip pull-ups

Bw x 5 x 5

Dips

Bw x 10 x 5

Good session and shoulder was ok for most as brought grip in to about shoulder width on both presses but takes it out of triceps!

Diet was off as had no food in really so ate far to many carbs! Went shopping last night so today will be better!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

What does your rotator cuff warm up look like? Ive been doing a much better workout for it in recent months which has helped with my shoulder pain a lot.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> What does your rotator cuff warm up look like? Ive been doing a much better workout for it in recent months which has helped with my shoulder pain a lot.


Not a great deal mate I just get light weight DBS then do lat raises, front raises, inward and outward rotation at waist and then at shoulder level. I o a couple sets of this then lots of warm ups with bar and maybe some press ups. What do you do?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Mostly the same i'll always do some rear delt flies before any upper body workout as well as doing rubber band work and i like to kind of a pre exhaust thing before i workout by doing an isolation exercise first such as pec dec on chest


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Dinner time today.

Power cleans

Warmup

Bar x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 5 x 2

80kg x 5 x 2

Front squats oly style

Warmup

Bar x 12

40kg x 5

60kg x 5 x 3

70kg x 5 x 2

Power shrugs

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

130kg x 5 x 5


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No weights today, did a boxing circuit at workout. Lots of drills involving blocking and sparring and millions of ****ing burpeeswhich I ****ing hate! Then went to get myself sorted this afternoon, the necessary pampering, haircut, shave, sunbed! Now im all ready for Sunday when me and the mrs goto Las Vegas!!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!

Don't know infill have time for a session tomorrow as got to pack and sort everything out but im really happy with how ive trained recently and this has come at a great time for a deload week! Lots of food, alcohol, parting and relaxing. The mother in Law is babysitting will be first time we've been away from the baby for any real time so should be good to chill out even though we'll miss her loads!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mikemull said:


> No weights today, did a boxing circuit at workout. Lots of drills involving blocking and sparring and millions of ****ing burpeeswhich I ****ing hate! Then went to get myself sorted this afternoon, the necessary pampering, haircut, shave, sunbed! Now im all ready for Sunday when me and the mrs goto Las Vegas!!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!
> 
> Don't know infill have time for a session tomorrow as got to pack and sort everything out but im really happy with how ive trained recently and this has come at a great time for a deload week! Lots of food, alcohol, parting and relaxing. The mother in Law is babysitting will be first time we've been away from the baby for any real time so should be good to chill out even though we'll miss her loads!


There's a good reason in to why burpees are also called ba$tards! and i'm not jealous at all of you going to Vegas.....


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Some good training Mike, I particularly liked your new hardcore bench press warm up of "Bra x 12 reps", interesting, presuming it is a Double G sized bra filled with rocks or similar...

Enjoy Las Vegas mate, it is awesome, go see "Love" by Cirque Du Solei if you like the Beatles, it is fricking ace!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Crackin on in here mate,keep it going


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I've been back off hol for over a week but not trained haha still in hol mode, relaxing, eating crap and drinking! But start new job on Monday and the gym there is better so aim on getting back into there! Thinking to get back in shape might follow a bit more of a bb routine for a while. Hope everyone's well, what did I miss?

By the way vegas was amazing!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Some pics of my trip!

 Caesars palace

 Paris

 Planet Hollywood

 Mandalay bay

 Venetian gondolas

 Wife outside Bellagio





 Bellagio fountains

 Penn

 Teller

 Signed programme

 Show survival kit! Bucket of beer!

 Pitcher? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

That Penn is a big chap! Probably don't need to ask but did you have a good time?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

The gun store

 Glock

 Magnum 44

 Pump action

 Sniper rifle

 M249 saw

 Pawn store from tv

 Our wanted poster at the Mob attraction -Tropicana

 Cheese cake factory! Awesome!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Craziest **** I've seen for a while! I recorded this across road from Bellagio next to flamingo.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> That Penn is a big chap! Probably don't need to ask but did you have a good time?


He's massive mate about 6 foot 7! And yeah it was class!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work mate, vegas is class, looked like you had a fun time. I missed out on gun shop action, but will defo do it next time I go.

Hope your well buddy.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Good work mate, vegas is class, looked like you had a fun time. I missed out on gun shop action, but will defo do it next time I go.
> 
> Hope your well buddy.


Yeah good thanks mate. Ill try and catch up with your journal but are you all good?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

First day at new job not much to report just being shown about. First day back in gym, weak as a kitten and no muscle fitness but felt good to train again!

*Chest*

Flat db press 4 sets up to 45kg x 8

Incline bench press 4 sets up to 70kg x 8

Incline flys 3 sets x 15kg

Dips 4 sets x 10


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tis a good start buddy


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Stuff Mike, Glad you enjoyed your Trip.

Good to see your back.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Light legs today

Leg curls lying 3 sets of 20,15,12 reps

Leg ext 3 sets of 20,15,12

Squats 3 sets up to 120kg x 6 (easy didn't push it today)

Toe presses 3 sets of 15 reps


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back yesterday

Wide chins

3 sets of 6

Deadlifts

4 sets up to 140kg x 8

1 arm db row

3 sets up to 45kg x 10

Low pully rows

3 sets x 10 reps

Should have trained today but been running round sorting my mrs Mother's Day stuff out so had to give it a miss, shame as I'm going out tonight and could do with a pump!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Mike,

How are you doing buddy.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> How are you doing buddy.


Good mate but busy busy busy!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Good mate but busy busy busy!


Schlaggg... new job going well?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Schlaggg... new job going well?


Yeah but a lot to take in at moment mate heads done in!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Yeah but a lot to take in at moment mate heads done in!


Yeah I was like that starting this new job, first 6 weeks or so, but now settled in and it is easy mode.

Take care dude.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello mike,

Hope your well fella, when you going to get yourself doing some Powerlifting Meets?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bad weekend, ****ed Friday and hungover eating crap all weekend!

Back to training today and deliberately ate little food today!

Shoulders

Db press

20kg x 15

27.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 7

20kg x 10

Side db laterals 4 sets x 12

Rear laterals 3 sets x 12

Uprights row/shrug superset 3 setsvx 12

Db shrugs 3 sets x 12


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello mike,
> 
> Hope your well fella, when you going to get yourself doing some Powerlifting Meets?


Only if I drop some timber mate, not strong enough at this weight! How's yours going?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cardio yesterday

10 mins rower

10 mins treadmill

10 mins bike

Nearly ****ing killed me! What an unfit lazy fat basterd!

Today did a bit of chest!

Flat bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

Incline db

20kg x 12

32.5kg x 8 x 2

20kg x 12

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 4

Eating ok ish at the moment everything is coming on bit by bit, Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cardio yesterday

10 mins rower

10 mins treadmill

10 mins bike

Nearly ****ing killed me! What an unfit lazy fat basterd!

Today did a bit of chest!

Flat bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

Incline db

20kg x 12

32.5kg x 8 x 2

20kg x 12

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 4

Eating ok ish at the moment everything is coming on bit by bit, Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Legs session dinner time yesterday 14/3/13

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

140kg x 2

100kg x 10

Leg ext/leg curl superset

4 sets x 12

Calf raises

4 sets x 20

training is getting better slowly so happy at the moment. Diet is ok, I'm eating well during the day then having a big family Neal at night of whatever and maybe a pudding but will improve that slowly as well and make it healthier.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

**** weekend of drinking and eating again. Need to sort it out, not only am I a fat Cnut I'm ****ing skint! Seriously skint! I've got a couple of things planned I can't get out of but other than that its head down, training and working as much as possible for the foreseeable future! I've got debts need clearing, my daughter and wife's birthday in August and I wanna go away again in autumn possibly sharm in oct/nov so I need to get my head out my ****!

Anyway I've just done about 30 mins on back.

Wide chins

8,6,6

Pull downs

4 sets

Db rows

3 sets up to 50kg x 6

Bent over rows

4 sets x 80kg x 10

That's it just quick compound session.

I've downloaded the insanity workout so me and the mrs are gonna give that a whirl to try and get rid of the Vegas weight haha. Anyone tried it and have an opinion on it? My plan is to do weights at work at dinner time short, sharp and heavy and then do the 40 mins or so body weight circuit at night for cardio. I'm full of bright ideas and plans so we'll see how this one goes lol. Tbh if the mrs sticks to it then I will, and there's no chance of me sticking to fasted am cardio I love my bed to much!

The targets I set at Christmas remain same.

My goals are to get to a weight around 16 stone with sub 15%bf

Bench 160-180kg depending on how my dodgy shoulder holds out

Squat 180kg unwrapped

Deadlift 240kg

Ohp 100kg again shoulder dependent

Fitness wise I wanna be able to run a 10k in under an hour

20 wide grip chins

I plan on doing a couple of charity events throughout the year, coast to coast bike ride and a 10k and have been toying with the idea of tough guy/toughmudder but not 100% on them yet.

I've been off the boil for 4-5 weeks but no job has a good gym and shifts are decent for my training so should be able to get stuck in!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good goals mate, you'll get back into a proper routine soon.

Not tried the insanity workout. It like high intensity stuff for weights?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Good goals mate, you'll get back into a proper routine soon.
> 
> Not tried the insanity workout. It like high intensity stuff for weights?


No it's all bw circuits I just did the fitness test and nearly died! Oh well day 1 done!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> No it's all bw circuits I just did the fitness test and nearly died! Oh well day 1 done!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Whats your new job mike?

Good to see training is still going well, great numbers as always with the bench and squat!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Whats your new job mike?
> 
> Good to see training is still going well, great numbers as always with the bench and squat!


Cheers mate, job is the same but a promotion. Ill inbox you details.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Today's efforts!

Shoulders at dinner time

Rotator cuff warmup

Db shoulder press seated

Warmup

10kg x 20

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 6

Lat raises

4 sets

Rear raises

4 sets

Shrugs/upright rows superset

4 sets

Tonight was tired after work so only did a half ****d attempt at insanity but it was an attempt none the less!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Every take any pre-workouts mate to get you through those tired sessions?

Good to get a session in anyway if you was tired, is a challenge to go to gym sometimes.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I did after Heidi was born I did but not at the moment!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wednesday I just did 30 mins on a bike for a bit if recovery.

Yesterday played football at dinner time then insanity at night. I'm ducked, calfs and glutes are killing me! Planning on doing some chest today!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy your family weekend mate


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I did after Heidi was born I did but not at the moment!


I mainly just use them for hard sessions, but the BBW Charge is a killer one, don't think they stock it anymore as had DMAA in it, same as JACKED did.

Other than that a diet red bull (aldi version as am a cheap skate) for me.

Have a good weekend c0cker.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't feel great the weekend think I was a bit run down, that and the snow kept me in the house so no training! Chest at dinner time today was ok, slowly coming back, very slowly haha!

Db bench press

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

47.5kg (couldn't find both 50s) x 6

40kg x 6

Incline barbell bench press

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 3

Dips

Bw x 10 then 10 press up. X 3


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Didn't feel great the weekend think I was a bit run down, that and the snow kept me in the house so no training! Chest at dinner time today was ok, slowly coming back, very slowly haha!
> 
> Db bench press
> 
> ...


Nice workout, those dips/pressups superset, I do those too, but both to failure... they are awesome!!!! Try it!!! Finishes you for certain and pumped!!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Think i might steal that superset! Great workout


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick catch up as not updated for a few days.

Tuesday planned to play football but it wasn't on, the next thing for me to train was legs but I'd prepared in my head to do them Wednesday so I decided to do arms instead. I don't really train arms, this was prob first time in 2-3 months i normally just do a few curls if I'm going on a big night out but other than that nothing,and tbf there not small but there by no means impressive so I may add them in when I can. I decided I'd just do a lot of supersets to shock them.

Standing db curls/seated db ext behind head (both hands on one db if you know what I mean)

4 sets up to 20kg db curls x 10/45kg db ext

Ez barbell curls/French press/narrow grip press

4 sets x 50kg x 10 reps on each movement

Cable curls/tricep press downs

4 sets not sure weight

21's cable bicep curls

3 sets x 21

Not to bad but arms does bore me and makes me think what's the point!

Yesterday (Wednesday 27.3.14) I did legs. Last week was to sore from dong the insanity stuff and then felt **** at weekend so knew it would be hard.

Squats

Warmup

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

140kg x 2

100kg x 10

Leg press/toe press

3 sets x 10/10 5 plates per side

Leg ext/leg curls

4 sets x 10/10

Standing calf raises/db stiff leg deads

3 sets x 12 x 80kg/20kg db

Didn't feel it in the muscles but I feel it today so mustn't be to bad!

Today I played 5 aside and may train back later as I'm doing an eating challenge tomorrow and need an appetite!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Not to bad but arms does bore me and makes me think what's the point!


So you can flex to impress everyone while drinking your Woo Woo's...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did a quick back session in garage last night.

Bent over rows

80kg x 10 x 8 sets

Shrugs

120kg x 10 x 5 sets

Deadlifts

140kg x 8 x 4 sets

Single arm db row

50kg x 6 x 4 sets

That is all!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Short and sweet!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Did a quick back session in garage last night.
> 
> Bent over rows
> 
> ...


Nice mate, strength seems to be coming back well and higher rep ranges than you used to do?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Eating Challenge?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Nice mate, strength seems to be coming back well and higher rep ranges than you used to do?


Yeah gonna mix it up I think mate, low reps on big compound for strength and higher on accessories for growth/hypertrophy like wendlers.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Eating Challenge?


It absolutely destroyed me! It's called a belly buster brekky!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151669852811622&set=t.100002044593547&type=3&theater

12 bacon, 12 sausage, 6 eggs, 4 black pudding, 2 hash browns, bean, tomatoes, mushrooms, 4 toast, 4 bread and butter, 4 fried bread. I think that's it all! It's 15 quid if you eat it all its free! I managed about half then threw in the towel!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick catch up, really struggled this week. Heidi is teething and not sleeping so that means were not sleeping lol! And I don't function well without sleep so I've struggled to go through the motions!

Tuesday chest

Bench press

4 sets up to 100kg x 8

Really struggled! Tired and weak!

Inline dumbbells

4 sets up to 35kg x 8

Inline flies

4 x 12 x 15kg

Dips/pressups superset

To failure! Didn't take much to fail lol!

Wednesday

Power cleans

5 x 5 up to 70kg

Front squats oly style

5 x 5 x 60kg

Standing db shoulder press/shrugs superset

4 sets x 10/10

2 poor sessions but better than sitting on your fat ****!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Defo better doing something rather than just sat at home watching eastenders or something!!

Every session can't be great, just smash in the next one you fairy!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back session at dinner today!

Wide chins

10,6,6

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

Close grip pull downs

4 sets

Bent over rows

3 x 10 x 80kg

Deads felt nice and easy! Not a bad session!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good session mate, will be back pulling over 200 again in no time!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Good session mate, will be back pulling over 200 again in no time!


Yeah hope so. Felt pretty comfortable so will keep upping it slowly!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As Sweat says mate,a few weeks you will be tugging 200 up,strong man style..


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Got 2 decent sessions in last couple days so happy with that! diets been ok as well! Yesterday did shoulders at dinner time.

Rotator warm up

Db seated shoulder press

10kg x 20

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

40kg x 5

Lat raises 4 sets x 12

Rear delt raises 4 sets x 12

Shrugs 4 sets x 10

Superset upright rows/military press

3 sets x 10/10

Today was legs, was in a rush so kept it short sweet and simple! Felt heavier than I thought but I just cracked on!

Squats

Warmup

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 2

150kg x 1 *best this year*

100kg x 15

Calf raises 5 sets x 12

That was it! The 15 on 100kg had me on my **** but good session!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work mate, progressing really nicely, strength coming back well. Soon all time PB's I reckon!!! BOOM!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome workouts.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick update since last been on.

5 aside Tuesday

Chest Wednesday

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 2

100kg x 8

Incline db

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 5

Decline bench press/flat flies superset

60kg/15kg db x 10/10 x 3sets

Thursday played 5 aside again.

Gonna rest today, had a lie in just woke up now and gonna get some food in!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wasn't sure what to do today, planned a back session but everything was taken so I decided to try something I'd seen on a crossfit video of rich froning on YouTube. Power cleans on the minute every minute.

Warm up with bar then

40kg x 5 x 3 sets

60kg x 5 x 3 sets

70kg x 5 x 3 sets

80kg x 3 x 3 sets

90kg x 2 x 3 sets

80kg x 3 x 3 sets

70kg x 5 x 3 sets

60kg x 5 x 3 sets

40kg x 5 x 3 sets

Bit of time took up changing weights but did 27 sets in 30 mins! Not a bad effort! Very taxing!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice training updates Mike.

Stubbed mate, Keep progressing.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Wasn't sure what to do today, planned a back session but everything was taken so I decided to try something I'd seen on a crossfit video of rich froning on YouTube. Power cleans on the minute every minute.
> 
> Warm up with bar then
> 
> ...


I bet that got the old ticker going a bit!! Good work!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> I bet that got the old ticker going a bit!! Good work!


Yeah was a hard one mate but I enjoyed it ill be doing it again!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulders today

Db press seated

10kg x 20

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

40kg x 4

Machine press

3 x 12 reps

Lat raises

4 x 12 reps

Shrugs

4 x 12 reps

Rear pec dec

4 x 12 reps

Calf raises

5 x 15 reps


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back session yesterday. Planned on deads but due to an incident just before dinner it cut into my session, I probably could have done em but it ****ed my head up so wasn't in frame of mind for em. Ill make sure they get out into a session later on in week or early next!

Back

Wide grip chins

10,8,6

Barbell bent over rows

60kg x 12

80kg x 10 x 3 sets

Db rows

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

Narrow grip pull downs

3 sets x 10

Low pully rows

3 sets x 10


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Back session yesterday. Planned on deads but due to an incident just before dinner it cut into my session, I probably could have done em but it ****ed my head up so wasn't in frame of mind for em. Ill make sure they get out into a session later on in week or early next!
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


Strength is there or there about's now on previous levels yeah?

Looking strong again mate, keep it up and if you fancy showing me how to lift pop across this way at some point!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Decent session at dinner today.

Chest

Flat db press

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

40kg x 8

Incline flies

10kg x 15

15kg x 12

20kg x 10 x 2

Incline bench press

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 5 x 2

Dips

Bw x 10 x 3

Diet at moment when I'm in work generally consists of,

Breakfast

4-5 eggs, 2 brown toast maybe some bacon, 1-2 pints water 1-2 coffees

Mid morning

Whey and oats shake with fruit or cerial bar

After training

Whey shake

Lunch

Rice and tuna

Mid afternoon

Fruit or cerial bar

Tea

Just any family tea but normally nothing to greasy.

Weekends is a bit slacker might have takeaway and a drink but its not to bad at the moment.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like you've got your diet well planned out mate, nice work fella. Nice training sessions there to, keep it up man!

Look forward to upcoming updates.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Had a rest from weights and did cardio yesterday. 20 minute jog on treadmill 10 min on bike.

Today mix it up a bit with legs.

Box squats with a nice pause and a low bench.

Warm up

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5 x 2

Stiff leg deads 4 sets x 12 x 40kg nice and light good stretch. I prefer this to heavy and not as strict I get good results.

Calf raises 4 sets x 15

Box squats were hard!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paul has got me on box squats as my form is poor and TBH cant wait to give them a go..


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Had a rest from weights and did cardio yesterday. 20 minute jog on treadmill 10 min on bike.
> 
> Today mix it up a bit with legs.
> 
> ...





Milky said:


> Paul has got me on box squats as my form is poor and TBH cant wait to give them a go..


Great stuff Mike.

To both, I love the Box Squats, find them a lot easier to do mentally than normal squatting and for me I can do a chunk more weight than normal as have the safety thing in back of my mind that worst comes to worst I am sat on a box with a heavy weight on shoulders looking like a numpty but safe!!  Normal squats I can do 180kg (not tried heavier), box squats I do 3 x 200kg and that was on sub 1600 calories.

Will check in on your journo to see how you find them Milky!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Hey mate

Long time no speak.

Training going well?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Hey mate
> 
> Long time no speak.
> 
> Training going well?


No then stranger where you been? You ok?

Yeah not going to bad at present, went off the boil for a bit but getting back into it slowly now!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Great stuff Mike.
> 
> To both, I love the Box Squats, find them a lot easier to do mentally than normal squatting and for me I can do a chunk more weight than normal as have the safety thing in back of my mind that worst comes to worst I am sat on a box with a heavy weight on shoulders looking like a numpty but safe!!  Normal squats I can do 180kg (not tried heavier), box squats I do 3 x 200kg and that was on sub 1600 calories.
> 
> Will check in on your journo to see how you find them Milky!


Do you pause or just touch and go mate? Touch and go I can do more but with the pause I can't manage as much!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulders today at dinner

Rotator warm up

Military press standing strict

Warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

Lat raises/plate front raise superset

3 sets x 10/10

Rear delts raises

4 sets x 12

Shrugs

3 sets x 10

Arnold press

3 sets x 10


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Do you pause or just touch and go mate? Touch and go I can do more but with the pause I can't manage as much!


Should of mentioned that mate, more Touch and Go, less than 0.5 second pause. So yeah damn sight easier than full pause/tension release.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Should of mentioned that mate, more Touch and Go, less than 0.5 second pause. So yeah damn sight easier than full pause/tension release.


I see, I remember doing a touch and go session and your right the weight was up, I read an article about box squats on t nation last week so just fancied trying something different and used a pause, the weight was down 120 felt really hard! I haven't felt it as much in my things though as yet!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I see, I remember doing a touch and go session and your right the weight was up, I read an article about box squats on t nation last week so just fancied trying something different and used a pause, the weight was down 120 felt really hard! I haven't felt it as much in my things though as yet!


Yeah is good to spice it up with something different. For a while on legs I went to full pre fatigue on leg extensions, leg curls, leg press and then tried going heavy on squats... 100kg felt MEGA heavy at that point. Was good for a change.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> No then stranger where you been? You ok?
> 
> Yeah not going to bad at present, went off the boil for a bit but getting back into it slowly now!


I'm ok mate. Just getting back into the swing of things like yourself.

Its good to be back and this place helps a ton with motivation!

Hows the little'un?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm ok mate. Just getting back into the swing of things like yourself.
> 
> Its good to be back and this place helps a ton with motivation!
> 
> Hows the little'un?


Brilliant mate thanks for asking!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back session today at dinner

Wide chins

10,10,9

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

160kg x 5

180kg x 3

Db rows

30kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 2

Bor

60kg x 10

80kg x 10 x 2

Happy with the chins and the deads, improving each session!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Back session today at dinner
> 
> Wide chins
> 
> ...


That's some deadlifting there!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> That's some deadlifting there!!


Thanks mate, it's coming back slowly! Get up there above 200 again soon I hope! I feel like I'm always fuller when I'm deadlifting well!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Random today went for a run at dinner, bout 2.5 miles!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Deads have a way of giving real thickness to the lifter mate,i agree 100%


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome work on the dead's again Mike, strength building swiftly week on week. Not long till some all time PB's i'm sure.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did chest at dinner yesterday was a bit tired though.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 5

100kg x 5

Incline db press

20kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

40kg x 8

45kg x 5

32.5kg x 5

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 3

Dips

Bw x 15,12,10


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice training Mike, Your looking like your getting your strength back to where it was.

Good Work.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice training Mike, Your looking like your getting your strength back to where it was.
> 
> Good Work.


Thanks Matt! How's things? What happened to your Ben?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, this weeks been ****ing ****e! Had some ****ty news at work that has had me stressed and ****ed off all week so not trained to well an ate crappy as well.

Did some legs Tuesday

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 9

Leg ext/leg curl superset

3 sets x 12/12

Toe press

3 sets x 15

****ed at this stage so left it, need to do calves again as tip didn't do em proper.

Yesterday was still in a mood so just did what I felt like doing. Obviously chest!

Incline db press

10kg x 20

20kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 6

Flat bench press

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

100kg x 4

80kg x 8

Flat db flies

15kg x 12 x 3 sets

That was it.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Thanks Matt! How's things? What happened to your Ben?


Talk of the devil :lol: Just popped on to check if anyone had replied to help me get a routine goin for missus (which they aint) and thoufght id check up on a few of the regulars haha hows things? Just started sleeping during the night since few weeks ago and found myself wanting to train a lot more now so might be back ere in a few months who knows! Done a few girly sessions last week and even added cardio :w00t:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Talk of the devil :lol: Just popped on to check if anyone had replied to help me get a routine goin for missus (which they aint) and thoufght id check up on a few of the regulars haha hows things? Just started sleeping during the night since few weeks ago and found myself wanting to train a lot more now so might be back ere in a few months who knows! Done a few girly sessions last week and even added cardio :w00t:


Good to see you mate, ill have a look at your latest posts and see what you've been up to.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not done much this week, had a family wedding in Scotland at the weekend so no training! So far this week just trained twice, chest and back sessions. Gonna try and get a leg session in later today.

Tuesday back

Lat pull downs 4 sets x 12 reps

Db rows r 3 sets x 10 reps

Barbell bent over rows 3 sets x 10 reps

Narrow pull downs 3 sets x 10 reps

30 step ups between every sets of every exercise

Thursday chest

Incline db press 4 sets x 10 reps

Flat bench press 4 sets x 10 reps

Incline db flies 3 sets x 12 reps

30 step ups between every sets of every exercise


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't manage the leg session cause spent the day sorting out the house and the garden for the mother in law from hell to stay over tonight just for it to be ****ed up again within 2 mins of them walking in! Oh well managed a quick one in garage.

Military press 4 sets x 11 reps

Upright rows 3 sets x 11

Standing alt db press 3 sets x 11

Squats/calf raises 3 sets x 10 only light weight

30 step ups in between every set of every exercise


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Saw this on big Loz's Facebook and twitter this week and thought I'd share it!

1. Proper squats below parallel.

2. 10 years of consistent training.

3. Strength then size then conditioning.

4. EVERYONE wants muscles.

5. Fat is unhealthy.

6. Too skinny is unhealthy.

7. Balanced strength and development is the key.

8. Arnold and Bill Kazmaier never used bands or chains.

9. The best physiques were built in the 50's, 60's and 70's.

10. Read, digest, experiment.

11. Ego training will get you injured.

12. There's always someone stronger.

13. If you just used Bill Starr's training programs for your whole lifting life you'd be set.

14. Lifting gurus - don't get me started.

15. If someone doesn't practice what they preach then don't listen to them.

16. Beware of the genetic freak.

17. Add weight to bodyweight exercises.

18. 300, 400, 500 is still pretty rare in most gyms.

19. Strict Military Pressing your bodyweight overhead is a worthy goal.

20. Full range of motion please.

21. Forget superslow or time under tension.

22. Supplements are generally inferior to this thing called food.

23. Getting big for the sake of it is stupid.

24. Girls train harder than men.

25. The gym should be treated like a dojo, with respect.

26. The old guy still squatting, pressing and pulling probably knows a thing or two.

27. A man will never be stronger than a gorilla.

28. Lifting weights will get you bigger, stronger, faster, fitter and slimmer, quicker than any other form of training.

29. Nobody cares about your training.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Was stuck n house waiting for a plumber all day and the ****er turned up at 5.30 so nipped the gym tonight. I hate training at night, my body is used to training earlier in day and chilling out at night but seeing I've been off the boil recently I forced myself. As per usual it was hammered, full of lads with combovers and v necks hogging all machines and looking in mirrors. Couldn't really get onto anything I wanted so just moved about a bit on what was free thinking anything was better than nothing.

Leg ext 5 sets x 12 reps

Leg curls 5 sets x 12 reps

Incline chest press plate loaded 5 sets x 12 reps

Dips 3 sets x 12 reps

Chins 5 sets x 5 reps

Calf raises 4 sets x 12 reps

Called it a day there.

Realised that all the playing around with programmes and diets ain't gonna change anything unless I pull my finger out my fat ass! Top and bottom of it I'm being lazy and need to sort my head out!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice session mate, Good to see your still at it mate.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Was stuck n house waiting for a plumber all day and the ****er turned up at 5.30 so nipped the gym tonight. I hate training at night, my body is used to training earlier in day and chilling out at night but seeing I've been off the boil recently I forced myself. As per usual it was hammered, full of lads with combovers and v necks hogging all machines and looking in mirrors. Couldn't really get onto anything I wanted so just moved about a bit on what was free thinking anything was better than nothing.
> 
> Leg ext 5 sets x 12 reps
> 
> ...


Basically all the lads in aforementioned clothing turned you on to the point you couldn't train?! 

The logbook is best asset I find in the gym, you look like a fvcking geek carrying a book and pen into the gym, but write all that sh1t down and then beat it week on week by a rep or a kg, it not matter! Get your head in it mike and lets see some monster numbers coming up shortly, you know you have them, your built for lifting mofo!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Basically all the lads in aforementioned clothing turned you on to the point you couldn't train?!
> 
> The logbook is best asset I find in the gym, you look like a fvcking geek carrying a book and pen into the gym, but write all that sh1t down and then beat it week on week by a rep or a kg, it not matter! Get your head in it mike and lets see some monster numbers coming up shortly, you know you have them, your built for lifting mofo!!!


Cheers mate! Reps coming your way!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Today trained better but didn't feel like I ate enough or at the right times. It's hard at work I know how @Milky feels!

Anyway here's the session!

Back

Wide chins

10,8,8

Db rows

30kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

Bent over rows

60kg x 10

80kg x 10 x 3 sets

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

Close grip,bench press

80kg x 10 x 3 sets


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

@Milky @CJ just done my first bout of tabata!

20 sec press-ups - 10 sec rest

20 sec free standing squats - 10 sec rest

20 sec jumping jacks - 10 sec rest

20 sec Frog kicks - 10 sec rest

20 sec press-ups - 10 sec rest

20 sec free standing squats - 10 sec rest

20 sec jumping jacks - 10 sec rest

20 sec Frog kicks - 10 sec rest


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice and consistant again buddy,keep it going now


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulders today at dinner.

Db shoulder press

20kg x 12

27.5kg x 12

35kg x 10

40kg x 5

Lat raises/front plate raises

3 sets x 10/10 x 10kgdb/15kgplate

Rear delt raises

4 sets x 12 x 20kg

Shrugs

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10 x 2


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice bit of consistency here Mike.

Keep it up dude~!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Catch from last few days. Didn't get in Friday cause of an incident in work that dragged on a bit. Did chest Saturday.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 5

110kg x 5

120kg x 3

Incline db press

32.5kg x 10

40kg x 8

45kg x 6

32.5kg x 10

Decline bench press

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

Dips

Bw x 10 x 3 sets

Nice session, didn't feel to hard on ball weights. Got the amount of reps I wanted to see where bouts I was and what I need to work on.

Yesterday my wife signed me and her up to a 10k in 3 weeks even though neither of us have trained for it so we went for a jog. Only did a mile but ill keep upping it each time. It was one of my targets to do one in under an hour but this one ill stick with the mrs to help encourage her so it will be closet to an hour and half I reckon!

Got this week off work so should be able to smash the training and get some jobs done at home as well! Legs later on today!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Catch from last few days. Didn't get in Friday cause of an incident in work that dragged on a bit. Did chest Saturday.
> 
> Bench press
> 
> ...


I'm going to enter a 10k, only done 2 runs recently but am a lot lighter and got better fitness then when I did them a few years ago. Previous PB was 54 mins but I was 18.5 stone at the time so should beat that!

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> I'm going to enter a 10k, only done 2 runs recently but am a lot lighter and got better fitness then when I did them a few years ago. Previous PB was 54 mins but I was 18.5 stone at the time so should beat that!
> 
> Let us know how you get on!


I will mate but like I say ill be sticking with the mrs so just plodding along. I did the Manchester run a few years ago in similar time to yourself but I don't really like running its a big effort to force myself to do it. You back in show prep now you got the all clear then?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good day yesterday tabata on waking before breakfast, hours fast walk with the dog around dinner time then legs at the gym in the afternoon before I took the little un to see the parade in Wigan with the latics bringing the cup through on an open top bus.

Legs

Leg ext

5 sets x 10 up to full stack

Leg curls seated

4 sets x 10

Lying leg curls

4 sets x 10

Seated calf raises

5 sets x 20

Leg press

4 sets x 10 up to 6 plates a side

Toe press

2 sets x 12



Heidi with her Wigan rosette



FA Cup balloon

Done my tabata this morning again before breakfast, it's only 4 mins but gets me blowing out my ****! Thanks @Milky for this! Gonna take the dog out again soon and prob do shoulders or arms at the gym later!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I will mate but like I say ill be sticking with the mrs so just plodding along. I did the Manchester run a few years ago in similar time to yourself but I don't really like running its a big effort to force myself to do it. You back in show prep now you got the all clear then?


I did Leeds abbey dash with our lass few years ago, I hated it sticking at her pace. Dropped her at 8km... lol!

Yes, starting prep this weekend again. Will be 4 week mini bulk and then 12 week cut I think. Just speaking to prep guy now, details to follow once I got it sorted.

Hope all is well big guy!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Heidi looks awesome mate!!! Cute as a button... no idea what this saying even means to be fair... how are buttons cute?!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Heidi looks awesome mate!!! Cute as a button... no idea what this saying even means to be fair... how are buttons cute?!


Cheers mate! Obviously I think so!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> I did Leeds abbey dash with our lass few years ago, I hated it sticking at her pace. Dropped her at 8km... lol!
> 
> Yes, starting prep this weekend again. Will be 4 week mini bulk and then 12 week cut I think. Just speaking to prep guy now, details to follow once I got it sorted.
> 
> Hope all is well big guy!


You look good already so I'm sure after the cut you'll look awesome! With the 2-3 sessions a day your doing at them moment your just gonna keep improving. I'm looking at booking a hol in September so will probably be stealing some of your tips for a mini cut! Might start pestering you with questions haha!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Never got round to doing shoulders yesterday but still a good session, did the tabata, fast hours walk with the dog at dinner and then half an hour on the cross trainer that I moved into the conservatory last night. Will catch up on the weights later!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Walked the dog again before and then just nipped to the gym, was a bit out of sorts when I got there but it was an ok session anyway!

Shoulders

Military press

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5 x 2

Wide grip upright rows

30kg x 10

45kg x 10 x 3

Lat raises

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 10 x 2

15kg x 10

Pec dec rear delts

4 sets x 10

Shrugs

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

120kg x 6

130kg x 6

Machine shoulder press

3 sets x 12 reps

Biceps

Seated db curls

10kg x 12

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 8

Ez curls

50kg x 10

60kg x 5

65kg x 5 x 2

Cardio later again hopefully!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> You look good already so I'm sure after the cut you'll look awesome! With the 2-3 sessions a day your doing at them moment your just gonna keep improving. I'm looking at booking a hol in September so will probably be stealing some of your tips for a mini cut! Might start pestering you with questions haha!


For sure mate, hit me up on PM if you want my mobile or similar. I've made some mistakes during the cut so could at least help you avoid those and also give you any tips I picked up! 

Where you thinking for holiday? Heidi be about a year by then? Her first flight?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah mate she'll be just over 1. We're thinking Egypt we like it there, a hotel we've stayed before was really good for kids and had a good gym so probably there.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did another 30 mins cross trainer last night.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Did another 30 mins cross trainer last night.


Check you out, going to be starring in a Peter Andre - Mysterious Girl video in soon... abs and cv!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back session tonight. Hate training at night, always a gym full of bell ends!

Wide chins

9,8,6,6

T-bar row

4 sets up to 4 plates x 12

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 3

Bent over rows

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 9

Calves then home!

Didn't manage any cardio as the mrs was off work so we took the baby to a play house, was a good day everyone enjoyed the it. Sore now so gonna lay off weights tomorrow and do a big cardio session. Back to weights on Saturday, probably chest.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

A few pics from our day!

View attachment 122315


View attachment 122316


View attachment 122317


View attachment 122318


View attachment 122319


View attachment 122321


View attachment 122322


A few vids!
















Well worth missing cardio for!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> A few pics from our day!
> 
> View attachment 122315
> View attachment 122316
> ...


Cannot get them up mate:confused1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Cannot get them up mate:confused1:


Been updating, do they work now?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Been updating, do they work now?


No mate,sorry


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No mate,sorry


Haha last try!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Catch up from Saturday did a big chest pressing session, well big for me lol.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

130kg x 3

140kg x 1

Incline db press

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 8 x 2

Decline bench press

60kg x 12

90kg x 10 x 2

Dips

Bw x 10 x 4

I love just doing all presses and no messing with flys or fluff but I've felt it in my shoulders since so need to be careful. Might need to change it up or go lighter on some of exercises. Anyway that was it back on cardio train this week!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Really tired as struggled sleeping so took it easy on legs today.

Leg ext

5 sets up to full stack x 12

Leg curls

5 sets x 12

Leg press

5 sets up to 6 plates x 12

Toe press

5 sets up to 5 plates x 12

That is all to report! Very tired!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No weights today just 20 mins HIIT on cross trainer.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

5 aside footy yesterday sweated my bollocks off! Struggled but needed it! I'm in work all weekend now so will be training everyday, weights today and once at weekend and gonna run one day at the weekend as well, well that's the plan anyway!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulders today!

Military press

Warm up

40kg x 12

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

40kg x 20

Lat raises

10kg x 10

15kg x 10 x 2

10kg x 15

Rear delt raises

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10 x 3 sets

Db shrugs

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

50kg x 10 x 2

Db press seated

20kg x 10

30kg x 10


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did 25 mins cross trainer last night. 5 warm up, 15 HIIT then 5 cool down.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just a 2.5 mile at dinner time yesterday at work. Nothing to serious just plodded along but did it in around 20-25 mins. Try get some weights in later today!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Just a 2.5 mile at dinner time yesterday at work. Nothing to serious just plodded along but did it in around 20-25 mins. Try get some weights in later today!


That's a fair pace mate, gets you in under the hour for the 10k anyway. Enjoy the weights session.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> That's a fair pace mate, gets you in under the hour for the 10k anyway. Enjoy the weights session.


Bit harder when you double the distance mate! Anyway ill stick with the mrs and use her as an excuse! :whistling:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Monday dinner time, back session.

Wide chins

10,8,6,6

Low pully rows

4 sets x 10

Bent over rows

60kg 3 sets x 10 palms down

Db row

50kg x 8 x 3 sets

Narrow pull downs

2 sets x 10

Today was chest.

Incline db press

10kg x 20

22.5kgbx 15

32.5kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

Decline bench press

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8 x 2 sets

Incline flys/press superset

15kg x 10/10 x 3 sets

About 100 crunches

That's it!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm a late shift today but I'm awake so may go do some arms in the garage and then a run fasted! Ill earn a big breakfast then! Maybe I should shout about it all over twitter and post pics of weights on the floor ill never lift and pretend I have, obviously with no vids! What you reckon?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did around 2.5 miles I reckon then just did a bit of arms in the garage not much.

Bb curls

3 sets x 10 reps

2 sets x 5 reps

Db curls

1 sets x 8 reps

3 sets x 5 reps

Cgbp

4 sets x 10

1 set x 5

That was in, just had a protein shake, gonna have a shower and then some eggs and toast etc.

Just took a pic for an update. No real improvement, still thinking about going on hol in sept so will prob look at dieting for about 8 weeks so end of this month start of July. Nothing drastic just a bit of cutting to try and see some abs under the flab!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bit of legs yesterday, wasn't gonna do em so I wasn't sore for the run but just did half a session really. Struggled with squats as not done em in a few weeks.

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 3

100kg x 5

Leg curl

4 sets x 10

Calf raises

4 sets x 15


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did a nice run in the sun before top off, just plodding along not much faster than a quick walk but I keep going a bit like gunny highway in heartbreak ridge! Ill either do shoulders later or save em for tomorrow.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Did around 2.5 miles I reckon then just did a bit of arms in the garage not much.
> 
> Bb curls
> 
> ...


Looking good buddy, got some great size on arms and shoulders. Is your mirror lopsided on the first photo?!

Keep smashing in the heavy sessions mate and in addition to the running training the weight should start coming off as long as diet not horrendous. Mini cut soon and Nice V taper for holidays!! Boom!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure about the mirror mate why?

Thanks mate hopefully that's the plan!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Not sure about the mirror mate why?
> 
> Thanks mate hopefully that's the plan!


Just looks like it slopes to the left, maybe my eyes! Lol. I pay attention to little, insignificant things it seems, maybe an OCD or something.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Did around 2.5 miles I reckon then just did a bit of arms in the garage not much.
> 
> Bb curls
> 
> ...


A very balanced upper body there mate,reps sent! Good work


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulders bis and abs yesterday. Will update session tomorrow but it was pretty good.

10k this morning done in 58 mins. Mrs did it in 1hr 15 mins!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Shoulders bis and abs yesterday. Will update session tomorrow but it was pretty good.
> 
> 10k this morning done in 58 mins. Mrs did it in 1hr 15 mins!


GREAT STUFF!!! Under an hour like you wanted!

Was that the actual race or just a run you did yourself? Did you bin the OH off?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Shoulders bis and abs yesterday. Will update session tomorrow but it was pretty good.
> 
> 10k this morning done in 58 mins. Mrs did it in 1hr 15 mins!


10k in under an hour? Good going fella!

Everyones on the cardio tip these days lol!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Not too bad buddy, You'll get back were you were in no time. Looking like you've got a good physique.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> GREAT STUFF!!! Under an hour like you wanted!
> 
> Was that the actual race or just a run you did yourself? Did you bin the OH off?


Cheers mate. As for the oh lol she binned me off! Stayed with her for first 2k but she got ****ed off with me trying to motivate her and told me to **** off on my own lol! Would have been quicker if I'd gone straight away!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick update as not been on this week.

Shoulder session from sat first.

Ohp

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

50kg x 20

Wide grip upright rows

40kg x 10 x 4

Lat raises

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 12 x 2

15kg x 10

Rear delt raises

17.5kg x 10 x 4

Db shrugs

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 2

Shoulder press machine 3 sets x 12

Roman chair/db curls

4 sets x 12

Leg raises/preacher curls

4 sets x 12

Wednesday did chest

Incline db press

Warm up

20kg x 15

32.5kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

25kg x 20

Flat bench

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

60kg x 15

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 4

Legs today

Leg ext

4 sets x 12 up to full stack

Leg curls

4 sets x 12

Squats

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 4

60kg x 20

Calf raises

5 sets x 12


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

For a second then i thought that was 1 workout!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

3 mile run at dinner today.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well trained arms at work yesterday before driving up to Doncaster last night I'm here for 4 days on a course. Not to bad as gym in hotel and good breakfast etc. gym doesn't have loads of weights but enough to tick over and I can do cardio in morning as its only 9 o clock start on the course.

Arm session yesterday was

Hammer grip chins

10,8,6

Ez bar curls

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5 x 2

Db curls

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 5

25kg x 5

27.5kg x 5

Tricep press downs

5 sets x 12 x full stack

Overhead db press

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

Skull crusher/cgbp

50kg x 10/10 x 3

Got up this morning and did 30 mins on static bike fasted and did some shoulders tonight.

Ohp

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 5 x 3

40kg x 20

It was harder because had to clean it up so stuck on 70

Wide upright rows

40kg x 10 x 3

Lat raises

7.5kg x 15

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

Rear pec dec

4 sets

Ming rows

40kg x 15 x 3

Shrugs

90kg x 12 x 3

Not enough weight to shrug heavy so short rest period

Seated db press

22.5kg x 12

30kg x 12

Db curls/crunches

10/20 x 3 sets



Here's the top of my wardrobe I've come prepared. Instead of big bags or tubs I use shakers as its enough to get me through 4 days. One is whey, one casein, one oats and the little one creatine. And thetupperware tub is homemade protein bars the wife made!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tired today and very sore triceps from arms then shoulder pressing so left the weights. Did 20 mins fasted on the static bike this morning and I've just done 25 mins treadmill then 10 mins bike now.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well quick catch up

Wednesday was 25 mins fasted bike am then bit of back at night. Hotel gym poor for it so just did 5 sets pull downs wide, 5 sets narrow and then 5 sets low pully row as that was all there was. Will catch up on it next session.

Rest day yesterday as travelled home. Didn't feel like training today but forced myself to do a bit of a circuit in garage with a box for step ups and a light barbell doing exercises in between. Decent sweat on and got heart rate going.

Will do a bit over weekend but Next week will get back into training properly and thinking of starting a caveman type diet aiming to drop some body fat for holiday in sept.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Catch up from this week.

Monday chest

Incline bench press

Warm up

50kg x 15

70kg x 12

90kg x 10

110kg x 3

90kg x 8

Pec dec 3 sets x 12

Flat db press

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 6

Dips

4 sets x 12

Tuesday

Back

Pull downs

4 sets x 10 up to 100kg

Bent over rows

4 sets x 10 up to 90kg

Db rows

3 sets x 10 up to 50kg

Narrow pull downs

3 sets x 10

Deadlifts

3 sets x 5 up to 140kg

Rest day yesterday and gonna go out on my bike later today for some cardio then in work all weekend for back on the weights.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi mate new journal for me http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-60-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Was pouring down so left the bike and went and did cardio indoors at the gym.

20 min static bike

10 min stepper (forgot how hard this is)

20 min x trainer

10 min treadmill


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

UUggghhhh cardio


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> UUggghhhh cardio


Needs must!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bit of legs today didn't have much time so just squatted really

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 12

80kg x 5

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

140kg x 3

120kg x 5

100kg x 10

Leg curls

5 sets x 10-20 reps


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulders

Military press

Warm up

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 5 x 3

Wide upright rows

40kg x 10 x 4

Lat raises

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10 x 2

Rear delt raises

15kg x 10 x 2

20kg x 10 x 2

Shrugs

40kg x 20

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Was pouring down so left the bike and went and did cardio indoors at the gym.
> 
> 20 min static bike
> 
> ...


All night shagging the Mrs,priceless....fook knows how many calories ,but for 17years together it is remarkable,like teenagers!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great work mike, have a nice to in the luxury hotel, and enjoy the rest and peace. Smash the gym to buddy.,


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick arms session on Sunday

Alt db curls

10kg x 20

15kg x 15

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10 x 2

Db tricep ext behind head

20kg x 20

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

Bb curl

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 6

Cgbp

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

90kg x 10 x 2


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rest day yesterday but need a big session today, weights and cardio needed. Dropped a lot of bad carbs bread etc not noticed much yet but I reckon it will over next few months!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cracking chest session today!

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 7

140kg x 1

140kg x 1

120kg x 5

100kg x 10

Incline db press

20kg x 10

37.5kg x 10

50kg x 6

40kg x 8

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 2

20kg x 12 x 2

Dips

Bw x 20,15,13

Seated calf raises

4 or 5 sets lots of reps

Felt really good and pretty strong. Love the black powder pre workout!!! Cardio later or maybe do an exercise vid with the mrs lol!

Edit did cross trainer before bed!!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Shifting some serious weight there mike!! good work


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back session at dinner

Wide chins

10,7,6

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 4

Machine pulldowns

4 sets up to 4 plates x 10

T bar rows

4 sets up to 5 plates x 8

Did 20 min cross trainer before. Keep upping this to a good level then add some HIIT.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice lifts mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Nice lifts mate.


Cheers mate!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Mate I can't believe you've been hammering away at this journal since Jan! I need a leaf out of your book of dedication! :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just helps me keep track of things mate, and if I miss a few sessions its obvious to me cause you can see it on here!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't train yesterday had a bit of a kick abot at work to get hr going but it was pretty poor can't call it a work out. Was knackered last night and I'm sore from 2 good sessions on chest and back. Plan today is to do some cardio either at gym or out on my bike then do some arms probably later. Legs tomorrow before a BBQ at my uncles and prob rest Sunday. Back to weights Monday with shoulders. Trying to do cardio as much as I can and can be ****d! Diet is better and I seem to be losing that bread bloat but no real changes in body fat. Diet and cardio will help abs are made in kitchen and all that ****e! Food at moment is pretty much this

Eggs and weetabix for breakfast

Shake and fruit

Train

Shake and fruit

Chicken and sweet pot

Chicken and sweet spud

Eggs or shake b4 bed


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

As I said earlier I did about an hour on my mountain bike over the fields and down the canal nothing major just spun the legs abit as its the first ride for a while. Then did a quick arm session as was in a rush around tea time.

Db curls

10kg x 20

15kg x 15

17.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 8

25kg x 7

Bb curls

30kg x 10

45kg x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

Machine preachers

4 sets

Dips

Bw 3 sets of 20

Press downs

5 sets x 20-10 up to full stack


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Must admit l miss my biking...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Weekend was a blowout food and training wise just spent it either at parks with the baby or a bbqs with family. Enjoyable but feel a proper fat basterd now and I'd been doing really well so need to smash it this week to get back to where I was!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Weekend was a blowout food and training wise just spent it either at parks with the baby or a bbqs with family. Enjoyable but feel a proper fat basterd now and I'd been doing really well so need to smash it this week to get back to where I was!


Don't worry about it mate, by Wednesday you'll be back to where you were so no drama really.

Only a bit of water no doubt


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheers sharpy

Food was back ok yesterday just plenty of protein as it will be today.

Only had 30 mins in gym so just squatted, ill finish off rest of leg fluff during the week either at the end of another session or on a completely separate day. When I'm in work I struggle to fit my leg routine into the short session so I just concentrate on squats and try to catch up later.

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 4

120kg x 5

100kg x 12

After 30 mins in the heat I had had enough!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Some good workouts going in here,though not sure about all that bicep shizzle buddy!!! :whistling:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Arms and calfs are weak areas for me, I've tried the approach of not doing much or anything at all and concentrate on compounds etc and I believe firmly for big tris bench heavy and dead, row and chin for bis but i try to do that and its still a ****e body part so I'm gonna try doing em pretty regular for a while which I've not really done for years. Calfs especially are garbage, my thighs respond pretty quickly and grow which makes small calfs look even worse!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Skived off work early so went gym on way home about 12.30, really warm in there and was struggling and sweating my tits off!

Shoulders

Seated Db press

15kg x 15

25kg x 12

32.5kg x 10

37.5kg x 8

40kg x 5 x 2

This has been a weak exercise for me for a while now and my ohp in general is struggling at moment, not sure what to do.

Wide upright rows

40kg x 10 x 2

50kg x 10 x 2

Lat raises

4 sets x 10-12 7.5kg up to 15 kg

Rear delt Ming rows

4 sets x 10 x 50kg

Shrugs

5 sets x 10 up to 50kg db

Landline press

3 sets x 10 never done em before so played about with em.

5 set of calf raises


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Beast of a workout!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rested up yesterday as it was a day off so spent some good daddy day care time! Went to penni get on flash in the day and the mrs treated me to a chiquitos for my tea!







 that was my big bottle to hers lol!

Solve been gym this morning and done back.

Chins

Wide grip

Bw 10,8,7

Hammer grip

6,5

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 3

Plate loaded pulldowns

5 sets x 10

Bent over rows

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 8 x 2

Then did a 45 mins spin class sweating like a fooker! Cooking some BBQ chicken and meat patties before work!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Nice pics @mikemull, she's a dead ringer for her old man!!

Gorgeous (her not you)!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick chest session at dinner, had to rush through as was late in the gym cause of work.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

130kg x 1

140kg x 1

120kg x 5

100kg x 5

Incline db press

25kg x 10

40kg x 8

45kg x 6

32.5kg x 10

Incline flys

15kg x 12 x 3

That was it was dripping with sweat and had to rush cause of work so called it a day there! ****es me off that cause of where I work I'm always last in the gym but hey ho!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good day today, cycled to work 15 miles fasted in 50 mins. Trained arms at dinner then cycled home, 50 mins again!

Arms

Db curls

10kg x 20

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 6

27.5kg x 5

Olympic bar curls

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 6

60kg x 4

Tricep press downs

5 sets x 12

Double arm db ext behind neck

20kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

Superset db hammer curls 15kg/bw dips

3 sets x 10/10

Legs very tired not sure if I'm gonna cycle in again tomorrow. Hopefully I will but have a day off weights.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Fvck me, 1hr 40mins cardio, who are you and what have you done with @mikemull?! 

You'll make my cardio sessions look tame at this rate mate!

But yeah, sometimes my legs feel shattered after a few days of heavy cardio. I just take the day off when i feel like this.

Keep it up though mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha @Sharpy I'd do fasted cardio more but I have to get up at 5.30 just to have brekky and go work so I really struggle for time, weekends is better cause I only start at 9 so can get up at 6.30. Ill try and do it on my weekends off and then a coue more cardio sessions during week but during day sometime. Not weighed myself but think I might have dropped a few lbs ill update when I've weighed, I've cut out a lot of ****ty carbs even though I've lived on BBQ this weekend and had a few buns lol.

Like I said I rode in yesterday 15 miles fasted in the morning 50 mins and then obviously 15 miles back after work but I didn't do weights I just lied in the sun over dinner. Finish at dinner today so will see what I feel like training later.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulders today

Military press

Warm up

40kg x 20

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

80kg x 3

80kg x 4

70kg x 5

60kg x 10

Lat raises

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 8

Reverse pec dec

4 sets x 10

Rear delt raises

12.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20 kg x 10 x 2

Shrugs db

25kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

Plate loaded shoulder press

4 sets x 10

E zbar curls

3 sets x 10

Ez preacher curls

3 sets x 10


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bloody hot for this innit?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick pic from yesterday, happy with progress on top half but stomach isn't going!! Need to think more about diet etc might need to cut more stuff out.

Today was a rushed back session

Wide grip chins

10,8,7

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 3

Db rows

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 2

Bent over rows

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 8


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just had breakfast, gonna go gym before my late shift at work and do some legs and cardio.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking well Mike


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Looking well Mike


Thanks mate ill pop in later!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Looking well Mike


Thanks mate ill pop in later!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What a scorcher I've not stopped sweating all day!

Quads and calves today as hamstrings were tight from deadlifts and wanted a bit more volume in my session.

Leg ext

5 sets up to 2 sets of 10 full stack

Squats

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

140kg x 2 set up didn't feel right so racked it had a minute and then

140kg x 3 better

100kg x 10

Leg ext

3 sets x 10 up to 5 plates per side

Calfs

Lots of reps on leg press and hack squat for standing.

Then 10 mins stepper 15 mins bike.

Good session but very sweaty!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just to update what my goals are, I started the year with the following goals,

My goals are to get to a weight around 16 stone with sub 15%bf *recently* started dieting so this is ongoing but it's a way off yet

Bench 160-180kg depending on how my dodgy shoulder holds out *at moment I'm unracking and racking 140 myself so I think 150 is there, I think any increase will have to wait till after my cut*

Squat 180kg unwrapped *150 x 2 last week so same as bench, 160 is there but not 180 yet*

Deadlift 240kg *no where near this*

Ohp 100kg again shoulder dependent *90 kg no problem but not 100 unless its a push press*

Fitness wise I wanna be able to run a 10k in under an hour *did this when I did a 10k with the wife*

20 wide grip chins going *10-12 regularly I think 15 is there*

Right so at the moment my goals are changing for short term as I'm looking to book a hol to Egypt in September, I'm dieting at moment to try to lose some body fat and weight. This should tick off one of the goals mentioned above. In this time I don't expect any of the strength goals to be done.

Secondly we've booked to go to Cyprus next year in August for our friends wedding, my old training partner is also going, we where very good mates but went our separate ways on both counts so it will be a bit competitive who looks better and I know he'll be thinking the same so when I get back in September ill be bulking over the winter (cleanly I hope) trying to gain size and strength, this is where I can attack the strength goals, before cutting hard next spring for the August wedding!

Nothing like having a plan lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well had no energy today so just got in and out ASAP, managed a decent chest session but no cardio.

Chest

Incline db press

Warm up

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 5

Decline bench press

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 7

Cable crossovers

4 sets x 12

Hammer strength type plate loaded narrow grip press

2 plates x 15

3 plates x 8, drop to 2 plates x 7, drop to 1 plate x 15

That was it!

Although I'm cutting carbs I'm still eating a lot and I've not exactly been hungry. This may be why I'm not losing much body fat and may need to cut calories full stop if there's no change soon. I'm about 8 weeks to holiday now so need to knuckle down on diet and cardio. I'm not really targeting a certain weight but I'd imagine a stone off would see a flat stomach, ill be happy with that.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rest day yesterday and had a pizza cheat meal and a few beers, nothing major drink wise. Felt a bit **** after it so trained in garage fasted this morning.

Clean and press

4 sets 8-10 up to 70kg

Giant set of cgbp/skulls/cgbp/barbell curls

4 sets 10 reps on each part

Stiff leg dead lift

4 sets x 12 nice and light good stretch just get used to this again

10 mins row machine

Nowt special just bits I've missed and a bit of a sweat on.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Shoulders today at dinner

Smith machine seated shoulder press

10kg e/s x 20 reps

20kg x 15 reps

30kg x 12 reps

35kg x 10 reps

40kg x failure drop set to 35,30,20,10kg

Lat raises

10kg x 12

12.5 kg x 10

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 8

Rear delt raises

17.5 kg x 10

20kg x 10 x 3

Db shrugs/upright rows super sets

3 sets x 10/10 40k db/40kg bb

Toe press

5 sets x 15

Really hard day today hungry hit and drained!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Whats a toe press mike?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Whats a toe press mike?


Calf raise on a leg press machine mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well basically I'm struggling with low carb. The fact I'm a **** cook means I just end updating meat either on its on or with **** salad that's hate or some cold veg in work. If anyone has some tasty low carb recipes then let me know please!

Anyway as its my day off I've started with some fasted cardio just 15 mins on cross trainer then later will be back followed by more cardio.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Busy day so didn't get to gym I've just done a make shift session in the garage but happy with it!

Chins (I take the loft hatch out and put the bar across so its about shoulder width)

10,8,8,7,6

Bent over rows palms down

50kg x 10

60kg x 10 x 2

70kg x 10

Bent over rows Yates style

70kg x 10

85kg x 10

95kg x 8 x 2

Db rows

25kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 7

40kg db farmers walk up and down back yard about 20 metres total x 6 goes with approx 30 secs rest. Just fancied something different

10 mins rower


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rushed chest session today

Incline dumbell press

Warm up

15kg x 20

20kg x 15

32.5kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

40kg x 9

Decline bench press

50kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 8 x 2

Incline flys/chest press machine superset

3 sets x 10/10

Pretty tired and hot again and shoulder niggled a bit so need to rest top half for a few days now at least.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Legs today, wasn't feeling it at first so decided to go less volume and try more weight but failed a pb

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 3

140kg x 1

160kg x fail I've only done this using wraps before but couldn't without!

Leg press up the volume

4 plates x 10 x 2

5 plates x 10

6 plates x 10 then 5 half reps

Leg ext

3 sets x 20 for burnout


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you use actual wraps or like knee sleeves for the heavy leg stuff?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Knee wraps mate, I don't use em often anymore mate but might bring em out for a while and see what I can shift! Need some sleeves tbh!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday was a 2.5 mile run at dinner time, struggled and need more cardio and fitness.

Today did a bit of arms.

Db curls

10kg x 20

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 6

Olympic bar curls

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 6 x 2

Tricep press downs

5 sets x 10

Close grip bench press

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 6

Weight hasn't come down, mainly my fault through to many carbs and not enough cardio! 3-4 weeks now till hol hopefully so planning on introducing some circuits as a way of blitzing some body fat!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Fasted walk this morning with the dog bout 20-30 mins.

Chest in gym on way to work.

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

130kg x 3

120kg x 5

Incline bench press

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

110kg x 3 *fail*

90kg x 7

Incline flys

15kg x 12

20kg x 12 x 2

Dips

Bw x 10 x 3

Cable crossovers/pressup superset

3 x 10/10

Weight after breakfast was 16st 9lb so it's come down at least 5 or 6 lbs as I'm normally between 17 and 17 and a half stones. If I could get this same amount off again and maybe more to get to 16st I think my stomach would look quite flat. I'd need another stone again to 15st for abs! Like I've said I'm gonna throw in a couple circuits a week as I've had good results with these in the past for dropping weight.

I'm actually eating very few carbs during the week but I've not seen the effect I was expecting, whether its because I was a lot fatter than I thought or I'm doing something else wrong I'm not sure. Maybe I just pig out to much at the weekend. This week I ate no junk food or sweets etc but ate plenty carbs.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No weights yesterday 20 mins cross trainer fasted am then bout 40 mins 5 a side footy at dinner.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back session at dinner today decided to mix it up with the exercises for a change.

Close grip chins

Bw x 10

+10kg x 7,6,6

Wide grip pull downs

4 sets x 10-6

Low pully rows

4 sets x 10-8

Rack pulls

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 5

180kg x 5

140kg x 10

Lats were really pumped after this! Struggled with energy as I'm hardly eating much at the moment. First time I've ever done rack pulls, can't workout if my technique is poor or I just think there **** but wasn't much stronger than if I'd pulled from floor if at all. Ill try em a bit more and see if I can take to em. I normally say always from floor but cause of energy being low and changing it up I thought I'd give em a go.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

5 a side is a bit of a killer!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just cardio today 30 mins cross trainer!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> 5 a side is a bit of a killer!


Yeah it's like hiit cardio!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Well basically I'm struggling with low carb. The fact I'm a **** cook means I just end updating meat either on its on or with **** salad that's hate or some cold veg in work. If anyone has some tasty low carb recipes then let me know please!
> 
> Anyway as its my day off I've started with some fasted cardio just 15 mins on cross trainer then later will be back followed by more cardio.


Meat is good mate,raw veg is nice too,rice cakes are great and useful. Mct oil is awesome in shakes for energy when cutting.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Meat is good mate,raw veg is nice too,rice cakes are great and useful. Mct oil is awesome in shakes for energy when cutting.


What is mct oil?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> What is mct oil?


http://backacrosstheline.blogspot.co.uk/2007/09/mct-oil-advantages.html


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> http://backacrosstheline.blogspot.co.uk/2007/09/mct-oil-advantages.html


Cheers mate which do you use? You just whack it in shakes or cook in it as well? I seen ppl put it in coffee also.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Cheers mate which do you use? You just whack it in shakes or cook in it as well? I seen ppl put it in coffee also.


I use in pre and post shakes for carbs!

Don't cook with it ,it burns too easy,use coconut oil,far higher bp than fractionated oil


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I use in pre and post shakes for carbs!
> 
> Don't cook with it ,it burns too easy,use coconut oil,far higher bp than fractionated oil


Cheers mate ill be getting some this week!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just trained legs with a lad from work. Big fooker as well bout 19 stone juice head but doesn't do legs so mull erred him on everything!

Hamstrings first was his choice for some reason?

Seated leg curls

5 sets x 10-20

Stiff leg dead lift

4 sets x 10 x 60kg

Lying leg curls

4 sets x 10

Leg ext

4 sets x 10-20 up to full stack

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5 (knees wrapped)

100kg x 15

Wrapped up for heavy set and knees feel fine!

Seated/standing calf press superset

4 x 15/15

Toe press

3 sets x 12

Nice session, good to get a good leg workout in before weekend as it will be a busy one might struggle to train.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Had a great weekend, little girl turned 1 on Saturday wow that went quick! So it was all about her. Went to Chester zoo on Saturday then had a party on Sunday for her. Diet was out the window, no junk but plenty bread as took picnic with sandwiches to zoo and had cake at the party, no junk just lots of carbs. Went to a friends BBQ sat night when the little one was in bed so had a few beers as well. Was worth it though!



Just trained shoulders in garage fasted as well.

Military press

Warm up

50kg x 15

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

Side raises/front raises ss

3 sets x 10/10

Ming rows

4 sets x 10

Shrugs

4 sets x 10

Then quick walk with the dog still fasted.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> View attachment 132080


Love this pic!

Man best friend AND his gorgeous daughter, don't get much better than that! (well maybe if the missus was in the pic too but you know what i mean!)

Always wanted a british bulldog myself, he looks awesome and i'm slightly jealous lol!

Looks like you had a great weekend though mate, can't believe it's been a year already?!?!

Time flies so my advise is make the most of it while she's still a bubba, they grow up far too quick....

My daughter Mia came to stay over at the weekend and she's a teenager now! Makes me feel REALLY old lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Love this pic!
> 
> Man best friend AND his gorgeous daughter, don't get much better than that! (well maybe if the missus was in the pic too but you know what i mean!)
> 
> ...


Wouldn't have thought you was old enough mate must have been with an ex when you was pretty young right? Anyway cheers for the compliments and yeah a lot of blokes get dog envy when I'm walking max haha it makes your walks take twice as long cause everyone stops to stroke him and chat.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Wouldn't have thought you was old enough mate must have been with an ex when you was pretty young right? Anyway cheers for the compliments and yeah a lot of blokes get dog envy when I'm walking max haha it makes your walks take twice as long cause everyone stops to stroke him and chat.


Yeah mate, my daughter is the product of an older "relationship" when i was younger! I was in my early 20's (23/24,can't remember exactly?) so not quite Jeremy Kyle standard, thank god:lol:

Bulldogs are the nuts! We've looked around before and they're pretty expensive but if/when we get a dog, it'll be without doubt a Bulldog.

Where did you get Max from mate? And can i ask how much?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great pictures mate, great little family you have there!

What's the pooch's name i've always wanted a bulldog, gonna call him Rocky when i get one!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah mate, my daughter is the product of an older "relationship" when i was younger! I was in my early 20's (23/24,can't remember exactly?) so not quite Jeremy Kyle standard, thank god:lol:
> 
> Bulldogs are the nuts! We've looked around before and they're pretty expensive but if/when we get a dog, it'll be without doubt a Bulldog.
> 
> Where did you get Max from mate? And can i ask how much?


A breeder in Staffordshire mate and he was £2000.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Great pictures mate, great little family you have there!
> 
> What's the pooch's name i've always wanted a bulldog, gonna call him Rocky when i get one!


Maximus, max for short!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back session today at work.

Narrow hammer grip chins

Bw x 10

+ 10kg x 9,6,6

Wide grip pulldowns

4 sets x 8-10

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 3

Low pully rows

3 sets x 10

Strength felt down on deads with not having as many carbs but chins was better today 2 more reps on first weighted set.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chest session

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 16

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

120kg x 5

Incline bench press bb

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

100kg x 5

Dips

Bw x 10

+10kg x 10

+20kg x 10

Incline flys

4 sets x 12 x 15kg

Started superset ting biceps with abs but got cramp inane of my abs and sacked it off! Decent session was happy with weights and reps!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just booked a week in sharm next month for a family hol. This means I've got 4 weeks left to keep going with the diet lol! Booked the tropicana grand azure we've been before so know we like this hotel.

Top half is screaming out for a rest today as done shoulders, back and chest on 3 consecutive days so just gonna do cardio today and see how I feel tomorrow. I'm off sat and sun so will prob save legs for then when I have more time. Tomorrow may be arms or cardio depending on how I feel.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

You'll get a bit of a tan over there, which bay are you staying in?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Hotel is in nabq bay mate like I say we've been before so know what whee getting. Got a decent gym as well. Free weights, Flat bench shoulder press, leg press, smith, cables, lat pull downs, DBS plus cardio stuff.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did a circuit in work yesterday which consisted of,

5 laps of sportshall to start

Body weight stuff first 12 reps of everything no rest between exercises

Squats

Leg raise crunches

Press ups

Burpees

Dorsal raises

Crunches

3 laps of sportshall

10kg fixed bar 12 reps of everything no rest between exercises

Squats

Curls

French press

Bent over rows

Power clean and press

3 laps of sportshall

5kg dumbells 12 reps of everything no rest between exercises

Curls

Tricep ext

Lat raises

Shoulder press

Flys

Bench press

3 laps of sportshall

Step box stuff 12 reps no rest between exercises

Step ups

Jumps feet either side of box

Alternate step ups/jumps

Step ups

Tuck jumps

3 laps of sportshall

Then repeat the whole thing apart from the initial 5 laps but this time did 2 laps in between stations instead of 3. Had a good sweat on after this!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Took Heidi to her first rugby game last night. Unfortunately Wigan got beat I think it's the wife she's a jinx whenever she goes they lose!

Can see there both well impressed haha!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well today went into wigan while the mrs did a bit of shopping, she's gone out tonight for her friends 30th to liverpool so I'm at home with the baby. Knew I'd be home alone today so I decided to leave training to tonight in the garage. Decided to do a bit of arms, wanted to do cardio but couldn't be ****d with cross trainer or anything so mixed it up into my session. Lots of reps and volume with less weight.

15 step ups onto a box inbetween every set of every exercise

Biceps

Db curls

Warm up

10kg x 15

20kg x 10 x 4 sets

Straight bar curls

4 sets x 10 x 50kg

Superset hammer curls/reverse grip straight bar curls

3 sets x 10/10 x 20kg/20kg

Triceps

Skullcrushers

Warm up

40kg x 10 x 4 sets

Reverse grip tricep bench press

60kg x 10 x 4 sets

Superset db kickbacks/diamond press ups

3 sets x 10/10 x 10kg/bw

The step ups had me sweating!

Then did 4 rounds on my punch bag 30 secs on 30 secs off. Planned 5 rounds 1 minute on 1 minute off but was blowing out my **** massively so had to cut it to that! On a positive note I weighed myself tonight and I've dropped to 16st 5 lbs so its creeping down and I feel as though I'm looking better, the danger is the way I'm eating ill lose muscle as I'm not eating a great deal but I think as its only a short term thing ill be ok, only 4 weeks till hol. Anytime I lose weight I feel small but I need to ignore this and think about not looking a fat Cnut next to the pool. And the leaner I am the more I can pig put there as well. Have to say my minds wandering to what ill eat when I bulk over winter lol! Sad as it is but the thing I'm looking forward to is a big thick choc protein shake with oats whey peanut butter and some gold top milk.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just killed legs!

Seated hamstring curls

5 sets x 10-20 up to 60kg

Lying hamstring curls

5 sets x 10-20 up to 2 sets x 45kg

Stiff leg dead lift

4 sets x 10 x 60kg

1 set x 10 x 80kg

Leg ext

6 sets x 10-20 up to 2 sets x Stack 250lbs

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5 (wraps)

100kg x 15

Smith machine standing calf raises

5 sets x 10-15 up to about 150kg

Seated calf raises

5 sets x 15-25 x not sure of weight

20 mins cross trainer

Not had much to eat so light headed now and majorly fooked looking forward to food!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

On a serious note my legs feel like someone has baseball batted them! All over from front to back, top to bottom! Quads, hams and calves are in ****ing agony! Love it!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick shoulder session at dinner today.

Rotator warm up

Seated db shoulder press

10kg x many

22.5kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

40kg x 6

40kg x 4

30kg x 8

Lat raises

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 10

15kg x 10 x 2

Rear delt raises

15kg x 12

20kg x 12 x 3

Shrugs

60kg x 10 front 10 rear

80kg x 10 front 10 rear

100kg x 10

120kg x 10


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

30 mins conditioning in garage.

Power cleans 5 reps on the minute every minute

Warm up 30kg 5 sets of 5

50kg 5 sets of 5

60kg 5 sets of 5

70kg 5 sets of 5

80kg 3 sets of 3

Then box circuit

10 step ups

10 tuck jumps

10 alt step ups

10 feet either side jumps

10 alt feet either side

Took bout 50 secs so 50 secs on 50 secs rest and did 5 rounds of this. Dripping with sweat now!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> 30 mins conditioning in garage.
> 
> Power cleans 5 reps on the minute every minute
> 
> ...


I like that a lot!

I won't be reading all 97 pages but will be following from now on!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> I like that a lot!
> 
> I won't be reading all 97 pages but will be following from now on!


Haha Na mate prob not worth reading it anyway! Good to have you on board!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back at dinner

Wide grip chins

10, 8, 8

Then did every thing with super slow negatives as slow as possible!

Narrow grip pulldowns

4 sets x 6-12 up to 100kg

Low pully rows with wide grip hammer grip

4 sets x 6-12 up to 70kg

Db rows

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

Lats where screaming!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Haha Na mate prob not worth reading it anyway! Good to have you on board!


I'd bet it is! I'll catch up on the last few pages.

The back or should I say Lat workout looks good!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> I'd bet it is! I'll catch up on the last few pages.
> 
> The back or should I say Lat workout looks good!


Yeah just concentrated on lats I've been struggling deadlifting low cals.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well felt tired and sore this weekend so decided body needs a rest, will have the weekend off and crack on Monday. Doing an overtime shift today as well so another reason for a rest. had a cheat meal friday, chippy tea then ice cream but rest of food been decent, as usual a few more carbs over weekend but still pretty good. Also got a lump on inside of thigh/groin area that I'm hoping subsides and isn't a hernia! Pain isn't to bad so I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Mixed it up today and did a push session all together, gonna try to up the intensity a bit with 3 weeks to go till hol! Struggled doing shoulders after chest but had a great pump on!

Flat bench press

Warmup

60kg x 20

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

Incline db press/incline flys superset

22.5kg/10kg x 10/10

32.5kg/15kg x 10/10

40kg/15kg x 10/10

40kg/15kg x 6/10

Military press

50kg x 10 x 2

60kg x 8

60kg x 7

Lat raises/plate front raises

10kg/15kg x 10/10 x 3 sets

Tricep press downs

4 sets x 10


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Mixed it up today and did a push session all together, gonna try to up the intensity a bit with 3 weeks to go till hol! Struggled doing shoulders after chest but had a great pump on!
> 
> Flat bench press
> 
> ...


Strong benching mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Strong benching mate!


Cheers mate I can do a lot better when I'm eating loads but I'm happy with that today.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Cheers mate I can do a lot better when I'm eating loads but I'm happy with that today.


Ah nothing like a shed load of food to fuel some heavy weights


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Weighed myself this morning 16st 3lbs so just over a stone dropped now. Not bad still got 3 weeks so will keep going and see what I end up with. Just took the dog out this morning for bout 45 mins fasted quick walk cardio. Gonna get my hair cut in a bit then do a pull session on the way to work. Not done this kind of training before as normally split body parts. Thinking chins, deads, superset some kind of rows, rear delts, shrugs then a bicep exercise. Will update how it goes tonight.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice pressing session mate.

I'm a big fan of some time off! Do you feel better for it?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> Nice pressing session mate.
> 
> I'm a big fan of some time off! Do you feel better for it?


Not had much time off at moment mate but I was fooked with working extra, sometimes need to listen to body! Defo feel better, like you say a few days off do a world of good!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Pull session from yesterday on way to work.

Hammer grip chins

Bw x 10,10,8,7

Deadlifts

Warmup

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

Easy weight but left it there as was nervous about groin problem

Superset plate loaded pull downs/plate loaded rows

4 sets x 10/10

Great pump and great stretch

Face pulls/bent over rear laterals superset

4 sets x 10/10

Db shrugs

4 sets x 12 up to 50kg db

Hammer curls

4 sets x 10 up to 20kg db


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Did a bit of conditioning yesterday bit of a circuit, wasn't great as was struggling for energy but this was what I did.

3 laps of sportshall then 30 count of skipping

10kg DBS 10 reps of

Curls

Kick backs

Shoulder press

Bench press

3 laps of sportshall then 30 count of skipping

15kg bb 10 reps of

Bent over rows

Upright rows

Curls

Shoulder press

Bench press

3 laps of sportshall then 30 count of skipping

Body weight 10 reps of

Squats

Crunches

Pressups

Burpees

Dorsal raises

Leg raise crunches

3 laps of sportshall then 30 count of skipping

Box circuit 10 reps of

Step ups

Tuck jumps

Alt step ups

Feet either side jumps

Alt feet either side

3 laps of sportshall then 30 count of skipping

Box circuit 10 reps of

Press ups

Burpees

Leg raises

Jack knifes

3 laps of sportshall then 30 count of skipping

Then 5 rounds of 100 skips


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rushed leg session yesterday

Leg ext

5 sets x 15 up to full stack

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

Leg curls

5 sets x 15-9

Toe presses

4 sets x 20 reps


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Did a bit of conditioning yesterday bit of a circuit, wasn't great as was struggling for energy but this was what I did.
> 
> 3 laps of sportshall then 30 count of skipping
> 
> ...


Sounds great! I like that a lot!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha I didn't!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I felt tired just reading those circuits!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Haha I didn't!


Yes but that's what separates real world athletes from people who just lift a little.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Went for a beer Thursday night with a lad I've not seen for a while and is having a hard time. Any was rough yesterday but tried a bit in the garage last night.

Bench press

Warm up

70kg x 20 x 3 sets

Ohp

Warm up

40kg x 20 x 3 sets

Bb curls

Warm up

40kg x 10 x 3 sets

On way to wembley come on wigan!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Hectic weekend and lots of drink and crap food been very fragile! Gonna have less calories for a few days and up the cardio! Need to try to get back where I was and then past it 2 weeks to go can't **** up now!

Anyway push session yesterday

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

130kg x 3

100kg x 10

Incline bench press/incline db fly

60kg/10kg x 10/10

80kg/15kg x 10/10 x 3 sets

Ohp

Warmup

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8 x 2 sets

Lat raise db/front raise plate

10kg/15kg 10/10 x 3 sets

Tricep press downs

4 sets x 10 reps

Long walk with dog last night. Today will be pull session and gym cardio.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Pull session in a rush today! Gym full of tools couldn't wait to get out of there to be honest!

Hammer grip chins shoulder width

Bw x 12,10,8,6 improving each week!

Machine row plate loaded/hammer strength style late loaded pull downs superset

4 sets x 10/10 not sure on weight some clowns started messing with one machine as I was doing other and I couldn't be ****d arguing so just finished off repping out on rows.

Hyper extensions

Bw x 12

Bw +20kg x 12 x 3 sets then drop 20 do 12 more

Db shrugs

20kg, 40kg, 50kg ,50kg x 12 reps each

Face pulls

5 sets x 12 reps

Machine shrugs

4 sets x 12

No time for bis so will do an arms session at some point, prob Friday as I'm going out for wife's birthday :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

20 mins cross trainer

5 min warm up

10 sec sprint

20 sec slow

Repeat 15 times

5 min warm down


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Fasted walk with dog bout 30-40 mins. Three some hill sprints in, only bout 10 second sprints and walk back down but hips started killing me after bout 12 reps so had to leave it there and carry on with the walk.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Fasted walk with dog bout 30-40 mins. Three some hill sprints in, only bout 10 second sprints and walk back down but hips started killing me after bout 12 reps so had to leave it there and carry on with the walk.


Better than doing none!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Legs session today thought I'd change the exercises up.

Leg press

2 plates per side then add a plate each set up to 6 plates per side x 10 reps on each works out 375kg with the sled

Leg ext

4 sets up to last 2 sets full stack all x 12 reps

Hack squats

4 sets up to 90kg plus sled x 10 reps

Confuses me cause see people who squat less than me say they hack squat 200kg plus so don't know what machines they use????

Seated calf raise

4 sets x 15 reps

Smith machine standing calf raise on step box

4 sets x 20 reps on smith then 10 just on box no weight then 10 just on floor no weight up to about 140kg

Lying leg curls

4 sets x 12 reps

Stiff leg deadlifts

4 sets x 60kg x 12 reps

No time for cardio ill be out with the dog later.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Weighed in this morning straight out of bed and a pea, 16 st dead so I reckon that's about 18lbs ish give or take. Still no abs but happy as stomach is pretty flat haha. Ill be having a blowout later as its the wife's birthday and where going out for a meal and drinks and staying at the Manchester Hilton. Will be back on it tomorrow and prob get even stricter next week in final week to hol. Even now I don't look great so makes me wonder how people do it for shows! Fook that!

Gonna do a push session this morning to fill out my top later :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Confuses me cause see people who squat less than me say they hack squat 200kg plus so don't know what machines they use????


Or their range of motion. Same goes for the leg press, people throw large numbers out there but it doesn't mean anything to me.

I'd be more impressed with a 100kg squat with immaculate form than 300kg+ leg press for sets & reps.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> Or their range of motion. Same goes for the leg press, people throw large numbers out there but it doesn't mean anything to me.
> 
> I'd be more impressed with a 100kg squat with immaculate form than 300kg+ leg press for sets & reps.


Spot on mate! I can never understand how they hack and leg press the world but squat Nowt!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick catch up. Like I said I slipped a push session in on Friday and was pretty chuffed, trained with the juice head a crushed with legs a few weeks ago but he did me with benching this time.

Flat bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

140kg x 4

100kg x 10

Other lad did 160 x 4

Incline db/incline flys

30kg/10kg x 10

40kg/10kg x 10 x 3 sets

Military press

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 7

Lat raises/front plate raises

10kg/15kg x 10 x 3 sets

Close grip bench press/db ext behind head

80kg/25kg x 10 x 3 sets

Tricep kick backs

3 sets x 10 gay exercise but he wanted to do em

Then went out and had a great time Friday, but of shopping in Manchester then hilton hotel, nice tapas meal and plenty drinks. Fry up the next morning and a raging hangover followed by a Chinese sat night! So no thoughts of training till today for back into things and ate well, even turned down a fry up at work when everyone else tucked in I went in the office with my coffee and a banana!

Pull session

Hammer grip chins

10,10,8,6

Wide grip pull downs

4 sets x 10

Bent over rows

60kg x 10 x 2 sets

80kg x 10 x 2 sets

Bb shrugs/face pulls

4 sets up to 120kg shrugs and 6 plates on stack x 10

Ez bb curls

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8 drop to 30kg x 10 pause for 30 secs 30kg x 10


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Well done on avoiding the fry up!!

I'd much prefer to come out on top of a leg session than some flat pressing! I know who's stonger in my eyes!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No weights yesterday just half hour on the exercise bike at dinner as I was ****ed!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Was gonna train on way home from work at dinner but felt fooked so came home and ate and spent the afternoon playing with Heidi and nipped out for a few errands, then all of a sudden tonight felt better so decided to do a bit of legs in the garage. Stuck to low volume but wasn't to bad.

Squats

Warm up

70kg x 5

90kg x 5

110kg x 5

125kg x 5

140kg x 3

Olympic style front squats

50kg x 5

70kg x 5

Calf raises off floor as nothing else

70kg x 50

110kg x 30

110kg x 30

Stldl

30kg x 12

50kg x 12

70kg x 12 x 2

That's it!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Was in a proper rush at work yesterday dinner so just rushed a quick chest session in.

Incline bb bench press

Warm up

50kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

Decline bench press bb

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 6

100kg x 5 drop 80kg x 6 drop 60kg x 10

Flat db flies

15kg x 12 x 4 sets

Decline bench sit ups

+5kg x 12 x 4 sets

Shoulder sore from Physio the other day so not sure what ill do today.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Catch up. Thursday did back.

Wide grip chins

10, 10, 10, 7 PB

low pulley rows

4 sets x 10

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 3

Narrow grip pull downs

4 sets x 10

Yesterday just did 30 mins cardio on bike and 4 sets of 12 decline sit ups.

Not sure if ill fit a session in today I go on hol tomorrow and am looking forward to relaxing and eati g well! There's a gym but I'm not sure if ill train or have a weeks rest!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Final update before I go on hol today. Just weighed in at 16st dead so that's around 18lbs weight loss. Still no proper abs but just starting to see outline.



Obviously no pump here but I'm pleased with progress in short time.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Before



After


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Must have done something wrong I've come back off hol to no likes or **** all haha! Ah well!

Had a great time with the family just what we needed I'm gutted to be home to be honest. Here's a few pics. Even fitted into some clothes I've never been able to wear before after my diet!



Didn't even think about training even though there's a good gym at the hotel, just enjoyed my time off. Ate what I wanted but most of it was pretty healthy to be honest. Ill be back in gym at some point this week, ill do a few nice easy sessions to get back into it. I'm just thinking about what approach ill be using. I liked wendlers when I used it and also push pull legs just before my hol but I've gotta I've it some thought. My goal now is for next year holiday in Cyprus but I want to gain some size now without turning into a fat ****!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the holiday mate.

You're a pretty big guy! I often forget this & overlook your big weights when I'm admiring the CV work. Makes it all the more impressive!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Must have done something wrong I've come back off hol to no likes or **** all haha! Ah well!
> 
> Had a great time with the family just what we needed I'm gutted to be home to be honest. Here's a few pics. Even fitted into some clothes I've never been able to wear before after my diet!
> 
> ...


Pukka family break mate,'nipper' has shot up!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> Glad you enjoyed the holiday mate.
> 
> You're a pretty big guy! I often forget this & overlook your big weights when I'm admiring the CV work. Makes it all the more impressive!


Cheers mate, I'm gonna try and keep some cv work while I can up the eating now I like to be functional it helps at work.

How you finding the wendlers routine?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Pukka family break mate,'nipper' has shot up!


It's crazy mate time goes so fast like you say she's shot up! She's got chicken pox at the moment bless her!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back in the routine tomorrow will be training at dinner. I'm planning a couple of total body workouts and a couple cv sessions this week to get in the swing of things.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick one today 3 sets of

Bench press

Bent over rows

Squats

Db shoulder press

Curls

Press downs

Nothing to heavy just easing back in. Might do some cv/conditioning tomorrow.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Lower body power circuit today. I do this every so often but was a bit of a killer today after my holiday!

It's all broken into sets of 10

Power cleans

50 reps x 50 kg so that's 5 sets of 10

Squats

70 reps x 70kg

Deadlifts

90 reps x 90kg

Leg press

should be 110 reps x 110kg but ran out of time on set 7 and to be honest I was gassed so wasn't bothered to much! So did 70 reps at 110kg. It's a good session that I like but I'll be sore tomorrow!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm not suprised it was a killer!

Sounds awful but great!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> I'm not suprised it was a killer!
> 
> Sounds awful but great!


When I'm training well it's ok, hard but ok but I struggled yesterday! As soon as I started with the Powercleans I knew it would be a tough session.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheeky chest session as I'm easing back in.

Flat bench

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

130kg x 5

Incline press machine

4 sets up to 3 plates per side

Dips

3 sets x 10 x bw

Db curls

4 sets x 10

Preacher curls

3 sets x 10

That's it back o training next week properly!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back session at dinner today.

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 10

Wide chins

Bw x 3 x 6

Db rows

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

Barbell bent over rows

60kg x 10

80kg x 10 x 2

90kg x 10

Good mornings

40kg x 10 x 3

Db curls

4 sets x 10

Decline sit ups

4 sets x 12


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't normally bother with this stuff but thought I'd track what I ate today.

View attachment 137179
View attachment 137180


Felt like I ate quite a lot and pretty well. I'm used to lower cals before holiday so need to get back into the habit of more food. I'll get there as 3500 isn't that much it's just more than I'm used to at moment. There's a few places I can add in as I get hungrier, mid morning a meal instead of just a shake but I'll start by upping the oats first. Mid afternoon also.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chest today.

Flat bench press

Warm up

60kg x 20

80kg x 10

90kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

105kg x 10

Incline db press

32.5kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 5

32.5kg x 12

Incline db flys

20kg x 10 x 3

Dips

Bw x 10

+10kg x 10

+20kg x 10

Side bends

15kgdb x 10 x 3

Leg raises

20reps x 3 sets

Diet been pretty similar to yesterday so far. Feel tired today so will rest from weights and probably do cardio, then working overtime Thursday so complete rest and back to weights Friday with squats I imagine.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

45 mins light cardio today. 20 mins treadmill 25 mins exercise bike.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your weights are getting good in some of these workouts buddy,defo getting stronger mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Your weights are getting good in some of these workouts buddy,defo getting stronger mate.


Thanks mate, just trying to get back to basics a bit and hopefully get some progression.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick catch up.

Rest day Thursday then Friday shoulders, half hearted session really didnt feel any energy so just did what I had to and got out.

Military press

Warm up

50kg x 5

57.5kg x 5

65kg x 11

Seated db press

20kg x 12

35kg x 10 x 2

Upright rows

50kg x 10 x 4

Hammer grip narrow chins

Bw x 6 x 3

Dips

Bw x 20 x 3

Saturday felt a bit better so did legs.

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 10

Leg press

3 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Toe presses

4 sets x 10-20

Leg curls

4 sets x 10 ( should be sldl but no time and was done by then!)

Good leg session! Had another rest day Sunday as doing more overtime this week it will be 2 weeks without a day off work so gotta be careful with training or ill be shattered and prob end up feeling ****.

Saturday was amazing as the mighty Wigan warriors won the double at old Trafford!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bit of chesticles today at dinner!

Bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

90kg x 3

100kg x 3

110 x 11

Incline db press

22.5kg x 10

35kg x 10

50kg x 6

50kg x 5

Incline flys

15kg x 10 x 3

Dips

Bw x 10

+10kg x 10

+20kg x 10


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tired yesterday and it was a really long day in work so just did what I had to mod im in the gym and got out of there!

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

130kg x 3

150kg x 8

Chins wide

Bw x 8,6,6

Db rows

22.5kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10 x 2

50kg x 6

Good mornings

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 2

Hit all weight and rep targets so happy enough with the session. Rest day tomorrow!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice and productive workout mate:cool2:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice training mate.

Your pressing is especially strong!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Deadlift day mate, Wendlers seems to be working well for you. Simple and very effective.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just a quick arm session yesterday! All part of pacing myself with work and stuff but happy with the way things are going!

Db curls

5 sets up 6 reps on 27.5kg

Oly bar curls

4 sets up to 5 reps on 60kg

Cgbp

4 sets up to 2 sets of 10 reps on 90kg

Db extension behind head

4 sets up to 10 reps x 50kg


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Curling 60kg! That's pretty dam impressive!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Just a quick arm session yesterday! All part of pacing myself with work and stuff but happy with the way things are going!
> 
> Db curls
> 
> ...


WTF?! Fairy arms workouts? You've changed, next full on Dumbbell Kick Backs and Abs only workouts for you...

Strong biceps tho mate, good stuff.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> WTF?! Fairy arms workouts? You've changed, next full on Dumbbell Kick Backs and Abs only workouts for you...
> 
> Strong biceps tho mate, good stuff.


Haha you know it ginger boy!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back to proper training, legs at dinner time yesterday.

Squats

Warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

120kg x 8

Front squats

4 sets up to 80kg x 5

Sldl

60kg x 10 x 3

Leg curls

3 sets x 10

Calf raises

5 sets x 10 up 140kg

Solid session last night was me cramping up all night which was nice!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick shoulders ohp session yesterday. Just the basics and that's it!

Ohp strict

Warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

57.5kg x 3

65kg x 3

70kg x 8

Db shoulder press seated

25kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 6 x 2

Upright rows

50kg x 10 x 3

Hammer grip chins

Bw x 8,6,6

Rest day today the plan was to goto rivington with the dog for a walk this morning then go Blackpool to see the lights tonight and get some fish and chips lol! But I've got up and it's ****ing down with rain so well have to play that by ear!

Training been ok, hit all targets again this week but not pushed to much as it's been tough with working plenty overtime, today is my only day off in about 3 weeks so that's how it's gotta be. Don't wanna burn out so can't go to silly need to have a couple rest days and listen when my body is tired or sore.

Down side is I've done no cardio but my walk today was going to be part of that and I did a teaching session at work Tuesday where I was sweating having a bit of a wrestle with other staff.

Diet been ok ish not terrible but not as good as it was, microwave was broke so couldn't cook my rice at work so had to have butties etc. hopefully get new one this week and can get back on track.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your work sounds like a proper chuckle mate!Always fooking about or training:blowme:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Your work sounds like a proper chuckle mate!Always fooking about or training:blowme:


Just another day in the office for Mike, bit of wrestling...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Your work sounds like a proper chuckle mate!Always fooking about or training:blowme:


Yeah Im pretty lucky to be able to train in work I know this!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Just another day in the office for Mike, bit of wrestling...
> 
> View attachment 138131


I told you that pic was just for you!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Gonna do cardio today I think and my stomach is a bit off and feel a bit **** after my fish and chips last night so gonna miss breakfast and prob not eat till dinner after I've trained.

Good day yesterday, big walk early on around Rivington didn't make it up to the pike with the pram though.

 outside go ape

Then went to Blackpool and had a good walk down the front to see the lights. Heidi loved it!

 tram looked like the coca cola truck!

 wand for the little princess


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I told you that pic was just for you!


Haha, couldn't help but share it mate!

Your photos of your day out look class mate, good times!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well ****ed cardio off a deadlifted! Couldn't help myself!

Deadlifts

Warm up

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 6 easy

Chins wide

Bw x 8,6,6,4

Db rows

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 6

Good mornings

10 reps at bar, 40kg, 50kg ,50kg

All done fasted from 8pm night before (last night) so not to bad. Had a good dinner and tea and will try to be back on track with eating now.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I keep sacking cardio off and just doing more weights sessions but my CV system is starting to lag behind big time, thought it would catch up, might have to jump on treadmill a bit... sigh!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:



> I keep sacking cardio off and just doing more weights sessions but my CV system is starting to lag behind big time, thought it would catch up, might have to jump on treadmill a bit... sigh!!!


Haha keep telling myself summer is over and I've been on hol so it's not important but I know I need to do it for some fitness and functionality for work as well. Just bores me to tears.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Deadlifting is always a more fun thought than cardio! Can't say I blame you!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chest today

Flat bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

120kg x 6

Incline db press

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

50kg x 5

Incline flys

15kg x 10 x 3

Dips

Bw x 10

+10kg x 10

+20kg x 10 x 2


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Arms

Db curls

Warm up

17.5kg x 10 x 2

22.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 6

Oly bar curls

50kg x 8 x 3

Preacher curls ez bar

40kg x 10 x 3

Cgbp

50kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

Db ext behind head

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice close gripping mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well did cardio Friday 40 mins bike but been a bit off the weekend felt awful run down and maybe a bug so not trained. Still not right and the little one is ill as well so looking after her today. Will get back in gym when I'm feeling better.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Well did cardio Friday 40 mins bike but been a bit off the weekend felt awful run down and maybe a bug so not trained. Still not right and the little one is ill as well so looking after her today. Will get back in gym when I'm feeling better.


She at nursery mate? Mine has been for 4 weeks now and in that time given us all a bug twice, fvcking infected places!!! 

Hope you feel better soon buddy.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> She at nursery mate? Mine has been for 4 weeks now and in that time given us all a bug twice, fvcking infected places!!!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon buddy.


Yeah mate, she's always getting colds and stuff once one gets it they all do but plus side is it builds there immune system. She's got croup this time. Nursery is great though mate brings em on leaps and bounds!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Yeah mate, she's always getting colds and stuff once one gets it they all do but plus side is it builds there immune system. She's got croup this time. Nursery is great though mate brings em on leaps and bounds!


Yeah it's definitely good for development and social interaction etc. Just shame so bloody expensive, not sure how much you pay across your way but mine is £845 a month pre using tax element on childcare vouchers.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Yeah it's definitely good for development and social interaction etc. Just shame so bloody expensive, not sure how much you pay across your way but mine is £845 a month pre using tax element on childcare vouchers.


Similar mate but luckily we can use the vouchers!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not done much recently I was ill then the little un was and to be honest I lost enthusiasm and just had bout 2 weeks doing **** all but hopefully I can kick myself up the ****. Did 1 all over session last week nothing special, played 5 a side yesterday and got back in gym today. Eased my way back in slowly.

Push

Flat bench press

Warm up

60kg x 15 x 2

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

Incline dumbell press

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

Plate loaded shoulder plate machine

4 sets x 6-10

Lat raises

7.5kg,10,12.5kg x 10

Dips

Bw x 10 x 3

Press downs

3 sets x 10

Conditioning work tomorrow!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Couple of weeks off is not worst thing, refreshes you if nothing else.

Now smash in the food, heavy (heavier) lifting and enjoy it!!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Glad to see you back!

I wish I could ease myself back in with 120x5.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bit of back today was gonna do rear delts but didn't get round to it, ran out of time and enthusiasm.

Chins wide

10,8,6

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5 felt awkward

140kg x 5 easy felt loads better

Db rows

25kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

Bor

60kg x 10

80kg x 10 x 2

Db curls

15kg x 10

20kg x 10 x 2


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Plan on some conditioning tomorrow not sure what might make a circuit up.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Some impressive comeback lifts there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Some impressive comeback lifts there mate:thumbup1:


Cheers mate, not really had lots of time off but a couple weeks off colour. Plan to increase strength and hopefully a bit of lean size while also doing a bit of fitness/functional stuff.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Cheers mate, not really had lots of time off but a couple weeks off colour. Plan to increase strength and hopefully a bit of lean size while also doing a bit of fitness/functional stuff.


I like that alot. People often forget about the fitness side of things. Surely we want to be stronger & fitter in the real world too!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> I like that alot. People often forget about the fitness side of things. Surely we want to be stronger & fitter in the real world too!


I'm looking more into strength circuits with carries and sprints etc then boring cardio.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Today was a bit of chest with a lad from work that wanted to train with me.

Flat bench

Warm up

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

125kg x 5

Incline db press

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

Incline flys

15kg x 10 x 4

Tricep press downs

3 sets x 10

Db exit behind neck

3 sets x 8-10


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You ok mate?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You ok mate?


Been a bit off colour again mate, it's a viscous in our house the little un gets it from nursery then the wife then me haha! I'm ok now though thanks, ish haha.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Been a bit off colour again mate, it's a viscous in our house the little un gets it from nursery then the wife then me haha! I'm ok now though thanks, ish haha.


I know your pain mate,same here,my girl is nearly 5 now


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick catch up.

Last week did 2 average weight sessions chest and back, 5 a side one day and a circuit one day involving skipping, power cleans, overhead and goblet carries which got some funny looks! But was ill again so didn't finish my weights and my sessions wherent great.

This week been a bit better but not pushed to hard as still recovering.

Monday legs

Leg press/ toe press ss 5 sets x 10

Leg ext/leg curl ss 5 sets x 10

Box squat/ Calf raise ss 3 sets x 5/10

Wednesday

Push

Bench press 5 sets up to 120kg x 5

Inc db/inc fly ss 3 sets x 10

Ohp 5 sets up to 65kg x 5

Lat raise/front raise ss 3 sets x 10

Tricep press down 3 sets x 10

Thursday 5 a side

Friday

Pull

Lat pull downs 5 sets x 6-10

Low pully rows 4 sets x 10

Deadlifts 5 sets up to 180kg x 1

Face pulls 4 sets x 10

Preacher curls 3 sets x 10

Rest today and see what I feel like tomorrow!

Hope everyone's well I've not been on here while I've been ill and busy at work but will catch up with you all when I have time.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good deads buddy:thumb:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Been a bit off colour again mate, it's a viscous in our house the little un gets it from nursery then the wife then me haha! I'm ok now though thanks, ish haha.


HAHA!!!!

SNAP!

3 times now in 6-7 weeks at nursery baby has got a bug, then missus gets it, then me. Either temperature, sh1ts, sickness, chest or everything at once.

Hope you're tip top soon Mike.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice pulling mate & strong presses as usual!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not been on here updating much so will just briefly give you a run down. Been really busy doing overtime at work which has made me knackered at night so not much time to come on here. Been doing weights bout 2-3 times a week just trying to maintain my strength as much as possible, doing circuits once or twice a week which I'm quite enjoying as there's a few of us at work theme together on our weekends in, 5 aside football once a week and wrestling once a week. So as you can see I'm pretty active at the moment so I'm trimming up a bit just from all exercise I'm doing cardio wise. Just tired a lot so gotta get what rest and food I can when I can. Anyway I'll be on here whenever I can get time hope your all well!


----------

